# knitting tea party 4 december '14



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 5 December 14

I just realized the days are passing by quickly  too quickly  so I had best get started on next week ktp opening. I have lots of ideas  Im hoping I can find them all as I am ready. I should highlight them so they would be easier to find.

This past weekend was decent for this time of year but the week thus far has stayed at 30° or less. Always some kind of a breeze which makes it feel twice as cold. I was over at Heidis today after she got home from her mothers  I need to remember to dress for the outdoors when I go there  goodness they keep their house cold  I dread to think how cold they will keep it during Heidis menopause  she gets hot now from a cup of coffee. Thank goodness I get to lay that one on the back burner for a few more years.

Went to the doctor for my arm today  he said it is healing fine  but wants to see me in three months  Im not sure what he expects to find out then but I will present myself into his care at the appointed time. Also set up an 11:30 rehab appointment for this coming Friday  it will probably be my last one  I think it is just a matter of using it and doing a few exercises at home. I think my fingers are as strong as they are ever going to be  but it is my thumb and arthritis that keeps me from picking anything (with much weight) up with my left hand. I mentioned that to the doctor  that I thought my arthritis had gotten worse since my arm was broken and he agreed  that keeping it stationary for so long certainly would aggravate it when I started to use it again. That certainly was no surprise.

My leg is healing  slowly. The antibiotics have worked and the redness is slowly leaving. I will just be glad when it is healed. I need to learn to be more careful. My foot still swells some but not quite as bad.

I love soup. I think everyone loves soup  or they should. It is a great midday snack  lunch or the evening meal. I have a big cup that holds almost two cups and it is great for hot soup. I can spoon it or drink it. And it certainly warms you up if you have just come in from outdoors. I can eat soup any time of the year  summer or winter  but in winter it just tastes extra good.

TURKEY CURRY SOUP

SERVES 4

INGREDIENTS

2 Tbsp canola oil
2 Tbsp Thai red curry paste
½ small kabocha squash (1 pound)peeled, seeded and cut into 
1 1/2-inch pieces 
(4 cups) 1 cup unsweetened coconut milk 
1 Tbsp Asian fish sauce
3 cup (3/4 pound) shredded roasted turkey 
3 Tbsp fresh lime juice
½ cup mixed chopped herbs, such as cilantro and basil kosher salt Pepper

DIRECTIONS

In a large saucepan, heat the oil.

Add the curry paste and squash and cook over high heat, stirring, until lightly caramelized, 3 minutes.

Add the coconut milk, fish sauce and 4 cups of water and bring to a boil.

Cover and simmer until the squash is tender, about 15 minutes.

Stir in the turkey, lime juice and herbs and season with salt and pepper.

http://www.kitchendaily.com/recipe/turkey-curry-soup

Slow Cooker Chicken Gnocchi Soup

Ingredients

2 15-ozs jars Alfredo sauce
2 cups water
2 cups cooked, cubed chicken
2 16-oz. pkgs potato gnocchi
2 cans chopped spinach
1 can creamed corn
1 10-oz evaporated milk

Instructions

Add all ingredients except gnocchi to the slow cooker and combine well.

Cook on high for 2 hours or low 4 hours.

Add gnocchi to soup and combine well. Cook for 1 hour longer on low.

Notes: I made this recipe in my 6 qt slow cooker and it was filled to capacity. This recipe would be perfect to cut in half for a 4 qt. cooker. Slow cookers vary in length of cooking time so adjust according to your specifications. When I warm this soup for leftovers I add a bit of milk to it because it thickens after it's done.

http://martysmusings.net/2013/12/slow-cooker-chicken-gnocchi-soup.html

Vegetable Beef Soup

Author: Liz DellaCroce | The Lemon Bowl

Serves: 8

Ingredients
1 pound beef stew meat (or sirloin cut in 1 inch cubes)
1 teaspoon salt - divided
½ teaspoon pepper
1 large onion - diced
2 carrots - diced
3 celery stalks - diced
3 garlic cloves - minced
2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoon dried thyme
1 teaspoon all-purpose steak seasoning
2 russet potatoes - peeled and cubed
32 ounces beef broth - low sodium
32 ounces V8 juice
2 cups frozen mixed vegetables
fresh parsley - garnish

Instructions

Heat a large soup pot over medium-high heat. Spray with non-stick cooking spray or a little oil if you're not using a non-stick pan.

Sprinkle beef with half of the salt and pepper then add to hot pan. Sear beef on both sides, about 1-2 minutes per side, until nicely browned. Remove from pan with a slotted spoon and set aside.

Add diced onion, carrots, celery and garlic to the pan along with the remaining salt and pepper. Sauté until veggies soften, 6-8 minutes, stirring frequently. Stir in Worcestershire, thyme, steak seasoning and potato cubes. Cook for 1-2 more minutes, stirring occasionally.

Pour beef broth and V8 into the pan then bring to a boil. Stir in frozen vegetables then bring back to a boil.

Cover pot with a lid then reduce heat to low and simmer for 30 minutes before serving with fresh parsley.

Nutrition Information: Serving size: 2 cups Calories: 149 Fat: 2.2 g Saturated fat: 1 g Unsaturated fat: 1.2 g Trans fat: 0 Carbohydrates: 18.2 g Sugar: 5.1 g Sodium: 930 mg Fiber: 2.7 g Protein: 15.4 g Cholesterol: 35 mg

http://thelemonbowl.com/2014/11/vegetable-beef-soup-swiss-diamond-giveaway.html?utm_source=Receive+Updates+from+The+Lemon+Bowl&utm_campaign=0293dd3c2c-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_098c0245b8-0293dd3c2c-58688965

Loaded Potato Soup

Ingredients

6 lg. potatoes, peeled and cut into 1/2 inch cubes 
1 lg. onion, chopped 
3 14-oz. cans chicken broth with roasted garlic 
1/4 C. butter 
2 1/2 tsp. salt 
1 1/4 tsp. ground pepper 
1 C. whipping cream or half and half 
1 C. or 1 4-oz. pkg. shredded sharp cheddar cheese 
3 Tbs. chopped fresh chives 
1 8-oz. container sour cream 
additional shredded cheddar cheese

Directions

Combine first 6 ingredients in a 5-qt. slow cooker.

Cover and cook on HIGH for 4 hours or on LOW for 8 hours, or until potato is tender.

Mash mixture until potatoes are coarsely chopped and soup is slightly thickened.

Stir in cream, cheese and chives.

Top with sour cream, and sprinkle with bacon and cheddar cheese before serving.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/loaded_baked_potato_soup.htm

Bean And Barley Soup With Ham

Ingredients

1 lg. potato, finely diced 
1 carrot, finely diced 
1 C. diced tomatoes 
1 bay leaf 
4 C. Great Northern beans, canned and undrained 
1 C. barley 
2 C. cooked ham, finely diced 
6 C. water 
1 1/2 tsp. salt or to taste 
3/4 tsp. pepper or to taste

Directions

In a crock pot, add potatoes, carrots, tomatoes, bay leaf, beans, barley, ham and water. Cook on high for 5 hours. Add salt and pepper and stir to combine. Discard bay leaf and serve.

Note: dry beans can be used if soaked over night. Make enough beans to make 4 cups and drain.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/bean_and_barley_soup_with_ham.htm

Tortellini Sausage Soup

2-3 servings

Ingredients

one 20-oz. package fresh cheese tortellini 
8 C. chicken broth 
1 C. thinly sliced carrots 
2 C. Pomi chopped tomatoes 
4 C. baby spinach 
2 garlic cloves, finely minced 
a few precooked frozen chicken sausages, thawed and cut into chunks 
1 tsp. olive oil 
Parmesan cheese

Directions

Heat olive oil in a small saucepan over medium heat and add garlic and sausages.

Cook until sausage is heated through and slightly browned. Set aside.

Heat up chicken broth in a large pot and add carrots, garlic, sausages, tomatoes, and tortellini.

Cook over medium heat for about 15 minutes or until pasta is cooked and carrots are tender-crisp.

Add spinach, mix, and serve with Parmesan cheese over the top.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/tortellini_sausage_soup.htm

Ribollita Italian Soup

Serves 2-3

Ingredients

1 can cannellini beans 
Kosher salt 
1/4 C. olive oil, plus extra for serving 
2 C. chopped yellow onions (2 onions) 
1 C. chopped carrots (3 carrots) 
1 C. chopped celery (3 stalks) 
3 Tbs. minced garlic (6 cloves) 
1 tsp. freshly ground black pepper 
1/4 tsp. crushed red pepper flakes 
1 28 oz. can Italian plum tomatoes in puree, chopped 
4 C. coarsely chopped or shredded savoy cabbage (optional) 
4 C. coarsely chopped kale 
1/2 C. chopped fresh basil leaves 
6 C. chicken stock, preferably homemade 
4 C. sourdough or ciabatta bread cubes, crusts removed 
1/2 C. freshly grated Parmesan, for serving

Directions

Heat the oil in a large stockpot. Add onions and cook over medium-low heat for 7 to 10 minutes, until the onions are translucent. Add the carrots, celery, garlic, 1 Tbs. of salt, the pepper, and red pepper flakes. Cook over medium-low heat for 7 to 10 minutes, until the vegetables are tender.

Add the tomatoes with their puree, the cabbage, if using, the kale, and basil and cook over medium-low heat, stirring occasionally, for another 7 to 10 minutes.

Drain the beans, reserving their liquid. In the bowl of a food processor fitted with a steel blade, puree half of the beans with a little of their liquid. Add to the stockpot, along with the remaining whole beans. Pour the bean cooking liquid into a large measuring cup and add enough chicken stock to make 8 cups. Add to the soup and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat and simmer over low heat for 20 minutes.

Add the bread to the soup and simmer for 10 more minutes. Taste for seasoning and serve hot in large bowls sprinkled with Parmesan and drizzled with olive oil.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/ribollita_italian_soup.htm

Rommie's Vegetable Soup with Chicken

2-3 servings

Ingredients
2 Tbs. olive oil
1 leek, chopped
1 yellow onion, chopped
1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. pepper
1/2 tsp. cumin
4 celery stalks, chopped
1-2 carrots, chopped
2 qt. chicken stock
2 Tbs. tomato paste
1 head fresh broccoli, cut into florets
3 large potatoes, cut into bite-size pieces
1 C. ditalini pasta
1 can whole corn kernels, drained
1 can cannellini beans
1 C. cooked chicken, shredded
Shaved Parmesan cheese for garnish

Directions

Heat olive oil in stock pot. Saute leek, onion, salt, pepper and cumin over medium heat for 20 minutes or until translucent.

Add celery and carrot and saute 10 minutes.

Pour in chicken stock and add tomato paste and broccoli.

In a separate pot, cook potatoes.

In another pot, cook pasta a few minutes short of the cooking instructions on the box - it will finish cooking in the soup.

When potatoes and pasta are ready, add into soup. Also add corn, chicken and beans. Cook altogether 10-15 minutes until heated through completely.

Serve with grated or shaved Parmesan over the top.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/rommie_s_vegetable_soup_with_chicken.htm

Hearty Soup with Small Vegetable Shells

8 servings

Ingredients
1 C. Eden Organic Small Vegetable Shells 
1 Tbs. Eden Selected Extra Virgin Olive Oil 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
1 C. onion, diced 
1/2 C. celery, diced 
1 C. carrots, diced 
1 C. potatoes, diced 
1/2 C. green beans, remove ends, sliced 
3 C. vegetable broth 
1 can Eden Organic Kidney Beans, do not drain 
1 can Eden Organic Garbanzo Beans, do not drain 
1 can Eden Organic Diced Tomatoes with Basil, do not drain 
1 C. water 
2 tsp. Eden Sea Salt

Directions

Cook pasta as package directs, rinse, drain and set aside.

Heat oil in a soup pot, sauté garlic and onions for 2 to 3 minutes.

Add all ingredients except the salt and pasta. Cover, bring to a boil. Reduce the flame to medium-low, simmer for 30 minutes.

Put pasta in each bowl, top with soup and serve.

Per Serving: 206 Calories, 3g Fat (13% calories from fat), 10g Protein, 36g Carbohydrate, 9g Fiber, 0mg Cholesterol, 492mg Sodium

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/hearty_soup_with_small_vegetable_shells.htm

Thick and Hearty Butternut Squash Soup

Ingredients

1 lg. butternut squash (about 3 pounds) halved, seeds removed
2 Tbs. vegetable oil
1/2 tsp. salt
freshly ground black pepper
1/2 lb. sweet Italian sausage, removed from casings
1 lg. onion, chopped
6 cloves garlic, minced
1 Tbs. dried sage
1 tsp. marjoram
6 C. light chicken stock or broth
1/2 C. heavy cream, or more to taste

Directions
Preheat the oven to 400 degrees.

Lightly coat the squash halves with 1 teaspoon of the vegetable oil. Season the inside with salt and pepper and place cut-side down on a baking sheet lined with parchment paper. Bake until very tender, about 45 minutes.

When the squash is cool enough to handle, scoop out the flesh and reserve. Discard the peel.

While the squash is cooking begin to cook the sausage.

In a large saucepan over medium-high heat, add the remaining vegetable oil. When the vegetable oil is hot, add the sausage. Cook until golden brown (about 4 minutes).

Add the onions and cook, stirring, until the onions are wilted and starting to caramelize (about 6 minutes).

Add the garlic, sage and marjoram, and cook, stirring, for 1 minute.

Add the cooked squash and chicken stock and stir well to combine. Bring to a boil. Reduce the heat to low, and simmer for 30 minutes, stirring occasionally.

With a hand-held immersion blender, or in batches in a food processor or blender, puree the soup.

Add the cream and adjust seasoning to taste.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/thick_and_hearty_butternut_squash_soup.htm

Best Tomato Soup Ever

6 to 8 servings

Ingredients
1 medium white or yellow onion
6 tablespoons (3/4 stick) butter
Two 14.5-ounce cans diced tomatoes
One 46-ounce bottle or can tomato juice
3 to 6 tablespoons sugar
1 or 2 tablespoons chicken base or 3 chicken bouillon cubes
Freshly ground black pepper
1 cup sherry, optional
1 1/2 cups heavy cream
1/4 cup chopped fresh basil
1/4 cup chopped flat-leaf parsley

Directions

To begin, dice the onion. Melt the butter in a large pot or Dutch oven. Throw in the onion and cook until translucent.

Now dump in the diced tomatoes and stir to combine. Add the tomato juice.

Next - and this is important - in order to combat the acidity of the tomatoes add 3 to 6 tablespoons of sugar. Now, you'll want to start on the low side, then taste and add more as needed. Some tomatoes and juice have more of an acidic bite than others. (For what it's worth, and I realize it's not worth much, I use 6 tablespoons of sugar.)

Next, add 1 or 2 tablespoons chicken base to the pot. I added 3, and it wound up being a little too much.

Now you can add lots of freshly ground black pepper. Stir to combine, and then heat almost to a boil. Then turn off the heat.

Add in the sherry if desired. Stir in the cream. Add the basil and parsley and stir.

Serve the soup warm!

Recipe courtesy Ree Drummond  The Pioneer Woman Cooks.com

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ree-drummond/best-tomato-soup-ever.html?ic1=obinsite

Cream of Potato and Cheddar Soup

MAKES:11 servings

Ingredients:

8 medium Yukon gold potatoes, peeled and cubed
1 large red onion, chopped
1 celery rib, chopped
1 can (14-1/2oz each) reduced sodium chicken broth
1 can (10-3/4oz) condensed cream of celery soup, undiluted
1 teaspoon garlic powder
½ teaspoon white pepper
1-1/2 cups (6oz) shredded sharp cheddar cheese
1 cup half and half cream
Optional toppings: salad croutons, crumbled cooked bacon and additional shredded sharp cheddar cheese

Directions

Combine the first seven ingredients in a 4- or 5-qt. slow cooker. Cover and cook on low for 7-9 hours or until potatoes are tender.

Stir in cheese and cream. Cover and cook 30 minutes longer or until cheese is melted. Garnish servings with toppings of your choice. Yield: 11 servings (2-3/4 quarts). 
1 cup (calculated without optional ingredients) equals 212 calories, 8 g fat (5 g saturated fat), 28 mg cholesterol, 475 mg sodium, 27 g carbohydrate, 3 g fiber, 8 g protein. Diabetic Exchanges: 2 starch, 1-1/2 fat.

www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/cream-of-potato---cheddar-soup#ixzz3Kn0YFMv9

Kielbasa Chili Recipe

MAKES: 7 servings

Ingredients

1 pound Johnsonville® Polish Kielbasa Sausage or Polish sausage, halved and sliced 
2 cans (14-1/2 ounces each) diced tomatoes, undrained 
1 can (15 ounces) chili with beans 
1 can (8-3/4 ounces) whole kernel corn, drained 
1 can (2-1/4 ounces) sliced ripe olives, drained

Directions
In a Dutch oven coated with cooking spray, saute kielbasa until browned. Stir in the remaining ingredients. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat; simmer, uncovered, for 4-5 minutes or until heated through. Yield: 7 servings.

www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/kielbasa-chili#ixzz3KmmBQJ2c

Nutritional Facts: 1 cup equals 319 calories, 20 g fat (7 g saturated fat), 49 mg cholesterol, 1,308 mg sodium, 20 g carbohydrate, 5 g fiber, 14 g protein

Tomato Tortellini Soup Recipe

MAKES: 10 serving

Ingredients
1 package (9 ounces) refrigerated cheese tortellini

2 cans (10-3/4 ounces each) reduced-sodium condensed tomato soup, undiluted
2 cups 2% milk
2 cups half-and-half cream
1/2 cup chopped oil-packed sun-dried tomatoes
1 teaspoon onion powder
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon dried basil
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup shredded Parmesan cheese
Additional shredded Parmesan cheese, optional

Direction

Cook tortellini according to package directions.

Meanwhile, in a Dutch oven, combine the soup, broth, milk, cream, tomatoes and seasonings. Heat through, stirring frequently.

Drain tortellini; carefully add to soup.

Stir in cheese. Sprinkle each serving with additional cheese if desired.

Originally published as Tomato Tortellini Soup in Taste of Home February/March 2010, p50

Nutritional: Facts: 1 cup (calculated without additional cheese) equals 245 calories, 11 g fat (6 g saturated fat), 42 mg cholesterol, 756 mg sodium, 27 g carbohydrate, 2 g fiber, 10 g protein.

www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/tomato-tortellini-soup#ixzz3KsaVF8xK

just another cold, breezy and overcast day in northwest Ohio. Everyone thinks it is rainy and overcast every day in Seattle  I am here to tell you northwest Ohio has them beat. Think I saw the sun once this past week.

I kind of went wild on the soups  but to me  anytime is good for soup. Quick and easy  and if you are like me  one pot  one spoon  little clean up. Chili I eat out of the can so there is no clean up from that lol

I think some leftover turkey recipes might be fun.- of course it doesnt need to be leftovers  but how many of us keep a turkey around to cook with?

Next Day Turkey Primavera Recipe

MAKES: 4 servings

Ingredients

1 cup uncooked penne pasta
8 fresh asparagus spears, trimmed and cut into 1-inch pieces
2/3 cup julienned carrot
3 tablespoons butter
4 large fresh mushrooms, sliced
1/2 cup chopped yellow summer squash
1/2 cup chopped zucchini
1-1/2 cups shredded cooked turkey
1 medium tomato, chopped
1 envelope Italian salad dressing mix
1 cup heavy whipping cream

Directions

Cook pasta according to package directions.

Meanwhile, in a large skillet, saute asparagus and carrot in butter for 3 minutes.

Add the mushrooms, yellow squash and zucchini; saute until crisp-tender.

Stir in the turkey, tomato, dressing mix and cream. Bring to a boil; cook and stir for 2 minutes.

Drain pasta; add to vegetable mixture and toss to combine. Sprinkle with cheese and toss again.

Enjoy this recipe with a full-bodied white wine such as Chardonnay or Viognier

www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/next-day-turkey-primavera#ixzz3KUZuwSC6

Turkey Reuben Hash

Contributed by Kay Chun

SERVINGS: 4

Ingredients

3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
1/2 small onion, finely chopped 
1 baking potato, peeled and coarsely grated 
1 cup drained sauerkraut (4 ounces) 
2 cups shredded roast turkey (1/2 pound) 
2 scallions, chopped 
1/8 teaspoon caraway seeds 
Kosher salt 
Pepper

Directions

In a large cast-iron skillet, heat the olive oil.

Add the onion and potato and cook over moderately high heat, stirring occasionally, until golden and tender, 7 to 8 minutes.

Add the sauerkraut, turkey, scallions and caraway and cook until golden, 3 minutes.

Season with salt and pepper.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/turkey-reuben-hash?xid=DAILY112814TurkeyReubenHash

Turkey Italiano Bake

4 servings, 1-1/2 cups each

What You Need

3 cups whole wheat farfalle (bow-tie pasta), uncooked
1 zucchini, coarsely grated
½ cup chopped red peppers
2 cups chopped leftover roasted turkey (white meat)
1-3/4 cups spaghetti sauce
1/3 cup thinly sliced fresh basil
¼ cup KRAFT Grated Parmesan Cheese
1 clove garlic, minced
¼ tsp. ground black pepper
1 cup KRAFT Shredded Italian* Five Cheese with a TOUCH OF PHILADELPHIA, divided

Make It

HEAT oven to 350ºF.

COOK pasta in large saucepan as directed on package, omitting salt and adding vegetables to the boiling water for the last minute; drain. Return to pan.

ADD all remaining ingredients except shredded cheese; mix lightly. Stir in 1/2 cup shredded cheese; spoon into 8-inch square baking dish sprayed with cooking spray. Top with remaining shredded cheese; cover.

BAKE 30 min. or until heated through, uncovering for the last 10 min.

Serving Suggestion: Serve with a crisp green salad tossed with your favorite KRAFT Lite Dressing.

Substitute: Prepare using leftover roasted chicken.

Substitute: Prepare using KRAFT 2% Milk Shredded Italian* Three Cheese Blend.

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/turkey-italiano-bake-131230.aspx?cm_mmc=eml-_-wkd-_-20141129-_-1009&cm_lm=29CC910D72DA1490AB7AE9C39DC601F3&bt_he=

Slow Cooker Turkey and Cornbread Dressing

serves 6-8

Corn Bread Dressing 
3 batches of corn bread (recipe here)
1 onion
3 stalks celery
1 can cream of chicken
5 to 5 1/2 cups chicken stock
1 can cream of mushroom
3 pieces wheat bread
salt, to taste
pepper, to taste
1 -2 tsp sage

Turkey

1 (3lb) boneless frozen turkey breast (thawed)*
salt
pepper
garlic powder

To prepare cornbread dressing:

Chop onion and celery in food processor.

Crumble cornbread and add remaining ingredients (except turkey). Stir well. Place dressing in slow cooker that has been sprayed with cooking spray.

To prepare turkey breast:

Remove turkey breast from wrapper. Season turkey with salt, pepper and garlic powder.

Place seasoned turkey breast on top of dressing in slow cooker. (shove it down in the dressing)

Cover and cook on HIGH 3 1/2 to 4 hours.

*If using a bone-in turkey breast, reduce chicken stock to 4 cups and cook on HIGH for 4 1/2 to 5 hours.*

ttp://www.plainchicken.com/2014/11/slow-cooker-turkey-cornbread-dressing.html#more

and now for a little chicken.

Cheddar Chicken and Rice Skillet

Serves 4
What you need

1/4 cup Kraft Calorie-Wise Zesty Italian Dressing
1 lb. (450 g) boneless skinless chicken breasts, cut into strips
2 cups small broccoli florets
1-1/3 cups instant brown rice, uncooked
1-1/4 cups 25%-less-sodium chicken broth
3 tomatoes, chopped
1 cup shredded Cracker Barrel Light Cheddar Cheese
4 green onions, sliced

Make It

Heat dressing in large skillet sprayed with cooking spray on medium-high heat. Add chicken; cook and stir 2 min.

Stir in broccoli, rice and broth. Bring to boil; cover. Simmer on medium heat 5 min. or until chicken is done and rice is tender. Remove from heat. Let stand, covered, 5 min. or until rice is tender and liquid is absorbed.

Add remaining ingredients; mix lightly.

Sprinkle with black pepper or a few dashes of hot pepper sauce just before serving.

http://www.kraftcanada.com/recipes/cheddar-chicken-rice-skillet-94544?cm_mmc=eml-_-mtdce-_-20141129-_-6009&sc_lang=en

Chicken Tagine With Pomegranates Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Dairy

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 432, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 432mg, Dietary Fiber: 5g, Total Fat: 9g, Carbs: 64g, Cholesterol: 118mg, Protein: 30g 
Carb Choices: 4

Ingredients
1 1/4 cup(s) onion(s), pearl, or frozen small whole onions 
1 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
1 teaspoon ginger, ground 
1/8 teaspoon pepper, black ground 
1 1/4 pounds chicken, thighs, boneless, skinless, trimmed 
1 1/2 cup(s) pomegranate juice 
3/4 cup(s) plums, pitted, dried 
1/2 cup(s) apricot(s), dried 
15 sprig(s) cilantro, tied with kitchen string 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
2 tablespoon sesame seeds, for garnish 
1 cup(s) seeds, pomegranate, for garnish

Preparation

Preheat oven to 350°F.

If using fresh pearl onions, cook in boiling water for 1 minute. Drain. Peel when cool enough to handle. If using frozen onions, rinse under warm water to thaw.

Heat oil in a Dutch oven over medium-high heat. Add ginger and pepper; cook, stirring, until fragrant and beginning to foam, about 1 minute. Add chicken and onions; stir to coat. Cook, stirring occasionally, until onions begin to turn golden, 5 to 8 minutes. Add pomegranate juice, prunes, apricots, cilantro and salt; bring to a simmer. Cover tightly with foil and then with a lid.

Transfer to the oven and bake for 30 minutes.

Remove lid and foil. Discard cilantro. Return to oven and bake, uncovered, until the chicken is cooked through and tender, about 10 minutes longer.

Meanwhile, toast sesame seeds in a small dry skillet over medium-low heat, stirring constantly, until light golden and fragrant, 2 to 3 minutes. Transfer to a small bowl to cool.

To serve, spoon the tagine into a serving bowl or onto plates. Garnish with sesame seeds and pomegranate seeds.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/chicken-tagine-with-pomegranates.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthHealthyAging_20141201

Chicken Breasts With Roasted Lemons Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 219, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 396mg, Dietary Fiber: 1g, Total Fat: 7g, Carbs: 6g, Cholesterol: 72mg, Protein: 28g 
Carb Choices: 0.5

Ingredients

3 medium lemon, thinly sliced and seeded 
1 teaspoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
1/8 teaspoon salt 
1 pounds chicken, breast, boneless, skinless, 4 breast halves, trimmed 
1/8 teaspoon salt 
pepper, black ground, to taste 
1/4 cup(s) flour, all-purpose 
2 teaspoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
1 1/4 cup(s) broth, chicken, less sodium 
2 tablespoon capers, drained and rinsed 
2 teaspoon butter 
3 tablespoon parsley, fresh, chopped, divided

Recipe Tip:

Using whole-wheat flour instead of all-purpose flour will give you more nutritional bang for your calorie buck.

Always buy broth in cardboard containers instead of cans.
Preparation

To prepare roasted lemons:

Preheat oven to 325°F.

Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

Arrange lemon slices in a single layer on it. Brush the lemon slices with 1 teaspoon oil and sprinkle with 1/8 teaspoon salt.

Roast the lemons until slightly dry and beginning to brown around the edges, 25 to 30 minutes.

Meanwhile, prepare chicken:

Cover chicken with plastic wrap and pound with a rolling pin or heavy skillet until flattened to about 1/2 inch thick.

Sprinkle the chicken with 1/8 teaspoon salt and pepper.

Place flour in a shallow dish and dredge the chicken to coat both sides; shake off excess (discard remaining flour).

Heat 2 teaspoons oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. Add the chicken and cook until golden brown, 2 to 3 minutes per side.

Add broth and bring to a boil, scraping up any browned bits. Stir in capers. Boil until the liquid is reduced to syrup consistency, 5 to 8 minutes, turning the chicken halfway.

Add the roasted lemons, butter, 2 tablespoons parsley and more pepper, if desired; simmer until the butter melts and the chicken is cooked through, about 2 minutes.

Transfer to a platter. Sprinkle with the remaining 1 tablespoon parsley and serve.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/chicken-breasts-with-roasted-lemons.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthHeartHealth_20141201

my left leg is driving me crazy  I just cant get it comfortable. Every few seconds I have to either shake it  move it or get up and walk to the front door and back. Its a bother. Im just hoping it get out of the before bedtime or there will be no use going to bed. Hopefully it will soon settle down.

Heidi is making Christmas tree ornaments for the boys to take to school. They look like a red fox  she embroiders their name and the year on the back, lightly stuffs and sews the two pieces together. Ill have to see if I can get a picture of them. I think they are very cute. She does this every year until they are in junior high  she has a few years left to make them. Last year I think she made moose. Phyllis helps her cut them out  even so - they are a lot of work.

Their tree is done except for Alex to fill in the empty spots they left for him  he has a number of star wars ornaments he will hang plus some of his others. I dont think there is enough room for Heidi to hang any of hers.

Phyllis has been making vegetable soup which she cans and freezes. It is very very good. We had some for dinner the other evening. Think I had three helpings  so good. Think she is also going to make a batch of spaghetti sauce which is also very good.

I have a hodgepodge of recipes that I think I am just going to list. I think you find at least one you are going to love.

The Barefoot Contessa's Goat Cheese Mashed Potatoes

Yield: 6 to 8 servings

INGREDIENTS

3 pounds large Yukon gold potatoes, peeled and cut in 3/4-inch chunks
5 large garlic cloves
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
7 to 8 ounces garlic-and-herb goat cheese, at room temperature, such as Montrachet
4 tablespoons (1/2 stick) unsalted butter, at room temperature
1 1/2 cups sour cream
1/2 cup half-and-half or milk
1/2 cup freshly grated parmesan cheese

DIRECTIONS

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F.

Place the potatoes, garlic and 1 tablespoon salt in a large pot with enough water to cover the potatoes. Bring to a boil over high heat, reduce to a simmer and cook for 20 to 25 minutes, until very tender.

Drain the potatoes and garlic and process them together through a food mill fitted with the coarsest blade set on top of a bowl. While the potatoes are still hot, stir in the goat cheese, butter, sour cream, half-and-half, 4 teaspoons salt and 2 teaspoons pepper until smooth.

Pour the mixture into a 9-by-12-by-2-inch oval baking dish, smoothing the top. Sprinkle the parmesan on top and bake for 30 to 40 minutes, until lightly browned. Serve hot.

Make it ahead: Assemble the dish, including the parmesan, and refrigerate for up to 3 days. Bake before serving.

http://www.thebittenword.com/thebittenword/2014/11/thanksgiving-2014-ina-garten-barefoot-contessa-goat-cheese-mashed-potatoes.html

Pasta and Beans Italian Style

8 servings

Ingredients

2 tbsp. olive oil
1 cup onions, chopped
3 cloves garlic, minced

2 (14 1/2 oz.) cans Italian-style stewed tomatoes, undrained

3 cups reduced-sodium fat-free chicken broth

1 (15 oz.) can cannellini beans or great northern beans, undrained

1/4 cup fresh Italian parsley, chopped

1 tsp. dried basil leaves

1/4 tsp. black pepper

4 oz. small shell pasta, uncooked

Parmesan cheese , freshly grated

Methods/steps

Heat oil in a large pot over medium heat until hot.

Add onion and garlic to oil; sauté for 5 minutes or until onion is tender.

Stir in tomatoes with liquid, chicken broth, beans, parsley, basil and pepper.

Bring to a boil over high heat, stirring occasionally.

Reduce heat to low and simmer, covered, for 10 minutes.

Add pasta. Continue to simmer, covered, for about 10 minutes or until pasta is tender.

Garnish with freshly grated Parmesan cheese if you desire.

http://www.mydailymoment.com/recipes/pasta_beans_italian_style.php

Bulgur With Ginger and Orange Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Nuts
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Vegetarian
Heart-Healthy

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 234, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 295mg, Dietary Fiber: 8g, Total Fat: 5g, Carbs: 38g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 7g 
Carb Choices: 2

Ingredients

2 medium orange(s) 
2 teaspoon oil, canola 
2 clove(s) garlic, minced 
2 tablespoon ginger root, minced 
1 cup(s) bulgur, rinsed 
2 teaspoon sugar, brown 
1/4 teaspoon salt, or to taste 
1/3 cup(s) nuts, almonds, slivers 
2/3 cup(s) scallion(s) (green onions), chopped 
1 tablespoon soy sauce, less sodium

Preparation

Zest 1 orange; reserve the zest. Juice both oranges. If necessary, add enough water to the juice to measure 1 1/2 cups total.

Heat oil in a large heavy saucepan over medium-high heat. Add garlic and ginger; cook, stirring, until fragrant, about 30 seconds. Add bulgur and stir to coat. Add the orange juice, brown sugar and salt; bring to a simmer. Reduce heat to maintain a gentle simmer, cover and cook until the bulgur is tender and most of the liquid has been absorbed, 15 to 25 minutes.

Meanwhile, toast almonds in a small dry skillet over medium-low heat, stirring frequently, until light golden and fragrant, 2 to 3 minutes.

Add scallions, soy sauce and the reserved orange zest to the bulgur; mix gently and fluff with a fork. Serve sprinkled with the almonds.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/bulgur-with-ginger--orange.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthWomensHealth_20141201

One-Pan Apple Butter, Bacon and Gouda Mac and Cheese

Servings 4

Ingredients

2 cups uncooked medium shell pasta 
2 cups milk 
1/2 cup shredded gouda cheese 
1/2 cup shredded white cheddar cheese 
1/4 cup cooked crumbled bacon 
1/4 cup apple butter 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh rosemary 
Salt and pepper to taste

Directions

1 In a large skillet or saucepan over medium heat, bring pasta and milk to a simmer. Reduce heat to low and cook, stirring often, 15 to 20 minutes until pasta is tender and most of the milk is absorbed.

Stir in shredded cheese, bacon, apple butter, rosemary and salt and pepper to taste. Remove from heat.

Let stand 5 minutes to thicken, and then stir again just before serving.

Expert Tips: To make this a completely one-pan meal, you can cook the bacon in the skillet prior to making the pasta. Just be sure to drain the fat and wipe the skillet clean before adding the pasta and milk.

Feel free to play around with the cheese varieties: Use more gouda than white cheddar, or vice versa, etc.

ww.bettycrocker.com/recipes/one-pan-apple-butter-bacon-and-gouda-mac-and-cheese/8ddfe454-7f7d-42a3-8bf6

Sausage with Sauerkraut, Apples, and Bok Choy

Serves 4

Ingredients
1 teaspoon caraway seeds
2 tablespoons plus 3 teaspoons vegetable oil, such as grapeseed, divided
1 pound baby bok choy, heads trimmed and quartered lengthwise
1 teaspoon kosher salt, divided
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper, divided
1 Honeycrisp or Gala apple, sliced into 1/4-inch wedges
8 links fresh sausage (about 2 pounds), such as hot or sweet Italian sausage
2 1/2 cups prepared sauerkraut, drained
1/2 cup low-sodium chicken broth
1 tablespoon cider vinegar
1 tablespoon unsalted butter
Grainy Dijon mustard, for serving

Preparation

In a large dry skillet over medium heat, lightly toast the caraway seeds until fragrant, 1 to 2 minutes. Scrape out and reserve seeds.

Add 1 tablespoon oil to the skillet and heat over medium-high heat. Working in two to three batches, sear bok choy on all sides until lightly browned, 2 to 3 minutes per cut side. Add 1/4 teaspoon salt, 1/8 teaspoon pepper to each batch, and 1 teaspoon oil to sear each subsequent batch of bok choy.

Add 1 teaspoon oil to the skillet and sauté apples with 1/4 teaspoon salt and 1/8 teaspoon pepper until softened but still holding their shape, 5 to 7 minutes. Reserve apples.

Add remaining tablespoon oil to skillet and sear sausages on all sides until golden brown, 3 to 5 minutes per side.

Add toasted caraway seeds, sauerkraut, and broth. Bring to a simmer, reduce heat to medium, cover the skillet, and simmer until sausages are cooked through (150°F for pork sausages, 160°F for poultry sausages), about 10 minutes.

Remove cover and fold in reserved bok choy, apples, vinegar, and butter. Cook, tossing, until some of the liquid has evaporated and the bok choy and apples are warm, 3 to 5 minutes.

Taste and adjust seasoning. Serve with mustard for dipping.

per serving - Calories 884 Carbohydrates 13 g  Fat 79 g  Protein 30 g - Saturated Fat 25 g  Sodium 3,318 mg - Polyunsaturated Fat 11 g  Fiber 4 g - Monounsaturated Fat 36 g -Cholesterol139 mg

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Sausage-with-Sauerkraut-Apples-and-Bok-Choy-51254430?mbid=nl_112914_Daily_rotd&CNDID=&spMailingID=7312294&spUserID=NDIxMDc5MDE3OTgS1&spJobID=562733870&spReportId=NTYyNzMzODcwS0

Santa Fe Steak

This recipe makes 4 servings

Ingredients

2 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin divided
1 large pepper(s), poblano chile sliced into 1/4" strips
1 medium onion(s) thinly sliced
salt to taste
peppercorns, black freshly ground, to taste
4 clove(s) garlic minced
1 teaspoon cumin, ground 
1 1/2 pounds beef, flank steak

Instructions

Heat 1 tablespoon of the oil in a nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. Add pepper strips and onion and cook, stirring occasionally, until softened and browned, about 8 minutes.

Add 1 cup water, increase heat to high, and boil until liquid is almost evaporated and vegetables are tender, 4 minutes more. Remove from heat, season with salt and pepper to taste, and cover to keep warm.

Heat grill or grill pan over medium-high heat. In a small bowl, combine garlic, cumin, and remaining oil to form a thin paste. Spread over steak and rub well into both sides of the meat.

Season steak with salt and pepper and grill 5 minutes per side for medium-rare. Remove from heat, allow steak to rest for 5 minutes, and then thinly slice across the grain. Serve with peppers and onions.

Source: The South Beach Diet Quick & Easy Cookbook

http://www.southbeachdiet.com/food-fitness/recipe-for-santa-fe-steak/14989/F?xid=nl_TheSouthBeachDietTMNewsletter_20141203

Apple Streusel Slab Pie

Ingredients:

Pie

1 package refrigerated Pillsbury Crescent Recipe Creations Seamless Dough Sheet (or HG Alternative) 
8 cups peeled and sliced Fuji apples (about 8 medium apples) 
1 tbsp. lemon juice 
1/4 cup granulated white sugar (or Another HG Alternative) 
1/4 cup brown sugar (not packed) 
2 tbsp. cornstarch 
1 tsp. cinnamon 
1/4 tsp. nutmeg 
1/8 tsp. salt

Streusel 
4 sheets (16 crackers) low-fat graham crackers, finely crushed 
1/4 cup light whipped butter or light buttery spread (like Brummel & Brown) 
2 tbsp. brown sugar (not packed)

Directions:

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Spray a 9" X 13" baking pan with nonstick spray.

Place dough in the pan, and stretch into a large rectangle of even thickness, covering the bottom of the pan. Pierce several times with a fork.

Place apples in a large bowl. Top with lemon juice, and toss to coat.

In a medium bowl, combine remaining pie ingredients. Add mixture to the large bowl, and toss to coat. Evenly spoon apple mixture onto the dough sheet. Cover the pan with foil, and bake for 30 minutes.

Meanwhile, in another medium bowl, combine streusel ingredients. Mash and stir until well mixed and crumbly.

Remove foil. Evenly sprinkle streusel over the apple mixture.

Bake until apples are soft, about 30 more minutes. (Keep an eye on the crust -- it will burn if cooked too long.)

Let pie cool slightly, about 10 minutes. Slice and serve!

MAKES 12 SERVINGS

HG Alternative: If you can't find the Recipe Creations dough, go for Pillsbury Reduced Fat Crescent roll dough. (The products are nearly identical.) Then just pinch/seal up the perforations for a seamless sheet.

Another HG Alternative: If made with an equal amount of Splenda No Calorie Sweetener (granulated) in place of the white sugar, each serving will have 159 calories, 28g carbs, and 14.5g sugars (PointsPlus® value 4*).

1/12th of pie (1 piece about 3" X 4"): 173 calories, 4.5g fat, 239mg sodium, 31.5g carbs, 1.5g fiber, 19g sugars, 1.5g protein -- PointsPlus® value 5*

www.hungarygirl.com

Coconut Date Bars

Ingredients

3 tablespoons unsweetened shredded coconut
1 pound very soft dates, pitted
1/4 cup walnuts, toasted and finely chopped

Directions

Sprinkle 2 tablespoons coconut over the bottom of an 8-inch square baking dish.

Firmly press dates into coconut, covering bottom of dish.

Sprinkle with remaining tablespoon coconut and the walnuts, gently pressing into dates.

Cut into 2-inch squares.

Bars can be stored in an airtight container 2 to 3 days.

Raspberry White Hot Chocolate

Yield: 4 servings

Ingredients:

3 1/2 cups milk
6 oz white chocolate chips
1/2 cup International Delight White Chocolate Raspberry Coffee Creamer
whipped cream for garnish
fresh raspberries for garnish

Directions:

Heat milk until steaming over medium heat.

Add chocolate chips and stir well until melted.

Add International Delight White Chocolate Raspberry Coffee Creamer, and combine well.

To serve, pour into mugs and garnish with whipped cream and fresh berries.

http://eclecticrecipes.com/raspberry-white-hot-chocolate

I know we all know how to make hot chocolate but I never thought of using flavored coffee creamer. Sounds good.

The children are all home for the weekend except Lexi  maybe she had baseball practice tonight. She is a pretty good player  not sure why she didnt play all four years instead of just the last two.

Bentley has learned the word NO  he also is acting like he is already two  isnt that when the terrible twos start. I said something to my rehab person today  she said  try four or five. Lol Bentley sure has throwing a tantrum down perfectly. Lol

Bailee has had several close friends that died from childhood cancer. So now she makes blankets for the kids at Childrens Hospital in Toledo  she wrote a short not with picture of herself with her two friends. She calls them Bailees Blankets of Hope. She always goes along when the local childrens cancer group deliver toys to the hospital.

One of my bet peeves is the kolman run for the cure. Dont get me wrong  Im all for the run  Im all for the cure  buy why do they need to do it in September  which is childhood cancer month. October is breast cancer month. Wtol in Toledo goes all out for the run but I have yet to hear them mention childhood cancer. It seems that everyone thinks of the adults but they forget there are children fighting for their lives too  and they need recognition also. Sorry  just had to vent.

40° here and I think the weekend might be a bit warmer  certain not short sleeves weather. If it would stay like this the rest of the winter I would be a happy camper.

Sam


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Happy weekend! Sam, great opening and great recipes!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of week beginning 28th November.*

*Sam* is having a lot of pain in his left hand either from the break or perhaps arthritis, but on a brighter note hes going to be a GGF! *Kehinkle* has been very busy with her driving job; shes hoping to spend Christmas in AZ with her DM & DS, & Kathy is going to be a GGM next year! Last week *Darowil & Julie* had a lovely day together (photos on page 84 of 21/11 KTP)& visited an alpaca herd. *Bonnie* & her DH both had heavy colds and Bonnie is on an antibiotic. However by Friday she was feeling a bit better and was about to make her Christmas pudding! Her DGD has come down with Hand, Foot and Mouth disease as her brother did last week. Sadly *jknappva* has lost one of her neighbourhood friends. *Normaedern* has been unwell with diverticulitis, and her DS has passed his PGCE (teaching) exams. *Southern Gals* DHs nephew was reunited with his DD after 17years apart, but sadly her DHs 40 year old niece has died after a seizure. *Cashmeregma* had a lovely birthday and her GKs gave her a loom-made scarf. *EJS* has been unable to join us for a while as she has broken her glasses, and *Camacho* is having a busy time setting up her new house. *Kathleendoris* read in War & Peace about a technique where 2 socks were knitted one inside the other, and *GrandmaPaula* is about to start making her Christmas pyjamas for her DGKs. *Shirley* told us about her time in NZ & how she made a copper picture of a maori chief for his direct descendant Wicktoriana Wattling. *Bulldog* is still having computer problems, but healthwise her coughing spasms have cleared up. She has finally got 59 dishcloths plus some coasters ready for her DDs stall, but unfortunately both her DDs are still struggling with their health. *Puplovers* gynaecologist says her health problems are due to the menopause, and her DH is still looking for a new job in nursing, but meantime is working in a factory. *Spider* is worried because she has had no contact with her ex lodger for 5 months now. Santa has visited *Kathleendoriss* village already, and *TNSs* DD is 21 this Saturday and the family are going to an Indian restaurant in London to celebrate. *Julie* is feeling the benefit of her exercycle and hopefully everything is sorted out with her landlord. *Gwen* went to the gym for her first water exercise class which she really enjoyed, and *Purples* GD was an angel in her schools Christmas play. *Kansas-gma* has bought a book on Shetland Lace knitting, and *Darowil* is safely home from NZ, but she has suffered her first bad migraine for some time. *Martinas* house sale has gone through but she has to be out by next Friday! *Rookie* is going to a Candlelight Memorial for babies born way to early and later she and *Puplover* are having dinner together.

*Recipes*
3  *Rookie*  Glazed carrots (correction on page 5)
10  *Sarah Chana*  Cranberry sauce
26  *Agnes*  Microwave clootie dumpling/Brack/Chilli sausage rolls 
47  *Bulldog*  Momas Tea Tassies/Jims candy coated pecans/Miss Callies Pecan tarts/ Unbaked fruitcake balls 
52  *Pacer*  Cinnamon pecans/almonds 
54  *Tami* - Au gratin potatoes/Honey mustard salad dressing 
70  *Bulldog*  Cherry cupcakes/Jims mini pizzas

*Photos*
5  *Caren*  Coffee/pond
6  *Cashmeregma*  Self & scarf/ views
7  *Designer*  Snowy courtyard
8  *Designer* - Orchid
9  *Agnes*  Tunisia
10  *Bonnie*  Shawl pin (back)
13  *Bonnie*  Shawl pin (front)
18  *Agnes*  Tunisia
18  *Purple*  Garden & Mr P
22  *Melyn*  Entralac jacket
22  *Sorlenna*  Hat
22  *Caren*  Coveted cookbook 
23  *Caren*  Favourite recipes
26  *Purple*  Dolls clothes 
33  *Puplover*  Kniting
34  *jknappva*  Sisters Black Friday!
34 - *Lurker*  Papakura Marae
37  *Designer*  Flaxen ball/Maori carving
38  *Purple*  LM & her doll
40  *Kiwifrau*  Decorated fireplace
46  *Caren*  Pie/coffee and books
46 - *Purple*  Birthday girl/spread
47  *Agnes*  Latest shawl
47  *Agnes*  Quinn walking! (video)
48  *Agnescr*  Fairy
51  *Melyn*  Baby bonnet/dress
55  *Daowil *  NZ pics 
56  *Lurker*  Mt Otuataua/Te Ngira
57  *Purple*  LM as an angel/whole cast
58  *Caren*  Coffee/resident musician!
59  *Caren*  Amys Christmas tree 
70  *Sorlenna*  Fox hood
71  *Gwen*  Christmas ornaments
72  *London Girl*  KAP pic (Londy, Jynx, Purple & PearlOne)
75 - *Caren*  Orange juice! 
75  *jknappva*  Sisters pics


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Sam, Thank you for another week of great recipes. I think I'm right in line with one of them. We are having veggie soup and I will do up some shells for DH to have in his.

Sorry your leg is bothering you. Is it the one you banged up so badly? Hope you are wrapping the areas of the bed that are attacking you. Need to train one of your dogs to always be between you and the edges of the bed. Now that would be a new type of service dog.

Oh the years of expressing oneself with tantrums. My goodness, it's a good thing our moms didn't videotape us and show to our dates. Take it Bentley sure is an expert.

Thanks again for the recipes and always good to get the news. If your leg doesn't stop bothering you I would get it checked.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Forgot to mention about children with cancer. Yes, there is way too much. I know Sorlenna and I know about childhood leukemia and there is a section of the hospital just for children with cancer. Way more than we know and not publicized. Sam, How lovely of your GD to make Blankets of Hope. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks as always for another great set of recipes Sam. The soups sound delicious. I hope your leg heals well and that your thumb improves. All take care. All in need are in my prayers. Off to bed as my son arrived this evening to help so we have to make an early start tomorrow.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Sam, so glad your arm is pretty well mended now, as you say, you must take more care - we all should!! Thank you for some lovely recipes and I so agree with you about how lovely soup is! I have an electric soup maker, it is worth its weight in gold!! Have a good weekend!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey miss pam - how you doin'? talked to a friend of mine recently - lives in the Everett area - said they had had snow already. how has your weather been? hope to see more of you this week. --- sam



Miss Pam said:


> Happy weekend! Sam, great opening and great recipes!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is your electric soup maker similar to our slow cooker? --- sam



London Girl said:


> Hi Sam, so glad your arm is pretty well mended now, as you say, you must take more care - we all should!! Thank you for some lovely recipes and I so agree with you about how lovely soup is! I have an electric soup maker, it is worth its weight in gold!! Have a good weekend!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Amazing piece of summarizing, Kate!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marking my spot, Sam those receipts sound wonderful. There are a couple o might give a try, will post photos of ones I make.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks again for the opening Sam and you've outdone yourself with the recipes this week! :thumbup: I'm off up to Glasgow tomorrow to meet up with "Les Girls" so I'd better get my head down soon. Night, night!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I love soup, especially this time of year. Loads to choose from there--thanks, Sam! I hope your leg(s) settle and let you rest.

Good on Bailee for her work with the children. I'm sorry that she has to do it, but I applaud her.

I've started on DD's raccoon version of the hooded cowl, making burgers tonight, and not much else going on. I'm tired...busy week. Will be back later--hugs & blessings.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that would be great - one of these days I will learn how to put the picture on. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot, Sam those receipts sound wonderful. There are a couple o might give a try, will post photos of ones I make.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening Sam, love the soup recipes especially the veggie ones. 
Hope your your arm and leg continue to get better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful soup recipes Sam. Kate the summary is fantastic. Big thank you to each of you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks as always for another great set of recipes Sam. The soups sound delicious. I hope your leg heals well and that your thumb improves. All take care. All in need are in my prayers. Off to bed as my son arrived this evening to help so we have to make an early start tomorrow.


Good luck with your move, hope it goes all ok. Will you be this way in your new home?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sam, thank you for another great opening and a large selection of recipes. We have soup at least once a week....well, twice a week since my daughter always makes enough for two meals. It's easy and filling and warming on these cold winter days. Although our expected high tomorrow will be 60F. It's like a yo-yo, up and down. it's a wonder everyone doesn't have pneumonia!
Cancer, unfortunately knows no age but that's also true with diabetes. Always heartbreaking to see children suffer.
Please take care of your leg. 
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

TY Sam and Kate for great openings-- recipes sound so good and the recap is very handy.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey miss pam - how you doin'? talked to a friend of mine recently - lives in the Everett area - said they had had snow already. how has your weather been? hope to see more of you this week. --- sam


Hi Sam. Doing well. Yes, we've had snow here last week and below freezing temps. Now it's warmer and rainy. More typical for us this time of the year.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Hi all! Rookie and her DH should be here soon. Really looking forward to seeing them and getting to visit a little. Gwen, love the ornaments! adorable. Martina so happy your house sold, though not about having to do everything so fast. Take care while moving! Have not caught up with last weeks TP nor read the summary yet this week, was just skimming. got a busy weekend ahead of me and too much to do. DH's mom has a blockage at the duct to her pancreas and sees a specialist for a consult on the 16th then they will schedule a biopsy. She has been losing weight for awhile and complaining quite a bit about not feeling well off and on, afraid that things are not looking good. She is 83 and does very well getting around and reads constantly. Rookie just texted they are about 3 miles away better get ready!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi all! Rookie and her DH should be here soon. Really looking forward to seeing them and getting to visit a little. Gwen, love the ornaments! adorable. Martina so happy your house sold, though not about having to do everything so fast. Take care while moving! Have not caught up with last weeks TP nor read the summary yet this week, was just skimming. got a busy weekend ahead of me and too much to do. DH's mom has a blockage at the duct to her pancreas and sees a specialist for a consult on the 16th then they will schedule a biopsy. She has been losing weight for awhile and complaining quite a bit about not feeling well off and on, afraid that things are not looking good. She is 83 and does very well getting around and reads constantly. Rookie just texted they are about 3 miles away better get ready!


Have s wonderful time and please hive her a hug from me. X


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Forgot to mention about children with cancer. Yes, there is way too much. I know Sorlenna and I know about childhood leukemia and there is a section of the hospital just for children with cancer. Way more than we know and not publicized. Sam, How lovely of your GD to make Blankets of Hope. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Assuming Vicky gets through the exams and is excepted this is the area she wants to specilaise in, children's oncology. In my short time at the Childrens Hospital it was the part of my job I loved the most as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks Sam- I've saved a numebr of the recieps and printed on off. I have cooked chicken from a salad you posted a while ago-found it in the KP recipe collection someone put togehter at some stage. HAve had it once and it was delicious so when I needed something for 3 different occasions today decided that the chicken and strawberry salad with honey mustard dressing would be good. Think I put a bit much mustard in. Was running late as David needed to leave and so rushing didn't measure well enough (and mustard is hard to do anyway as they are all different) should have tasted as I went.

And Kate thanks for the summary and for doing them for me- now to start keeping notes for myself to take it up again. They really are useful and I do like the way you put them.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sam...Thanks for all of the wonderful soup recipes. I love to eat soup. Matthew doesn't understand why anyone would eat a liquid. He does not like soup. 

Dawn...So happy that you get to finally visit with Rookie. Enjoy all of your goodies from KAP. 

I am nowhere near caught up on this past week's activities so I am happy to read the summary. It has been a very crazy and busy week. Matthew and I finally got the card exchange cards out today. I have worked a lot of hours this week and certainly have been feeling it. I also taught 2 classes this week during my "free time". I am working on a bridal shower gift for the end of this month. Matthew plans on attending it with me as his best friend will be there as well. His best friend is the groom.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, it has been an action-packed day of dramas so far, at my place. I was expecting a workman (I thought) to do some (unspecified) work, at 12 -30pm., or maybe 2 o'clock. I was talking on the phone to a Friend, when the mobile goes off, and I can see it is the Agent. I said I think I better take this call, and asked Linda to wait for me to get back to her. It was the Agent wanting to bring forward the appointment to immediately. I said they could come at 10. But felt really pressured, because I still had quite some sorting to do in the box/work room. So they could get access to the mouldy part of the ceiling. To my surprise it turned out to be the Agent and a large number of his younger children. I told him I was not prepared to let him in, because he was attempting to wear two hats (agent and Maintenance man). In my opinion Agents should only have access when they have formally requested an inspection. Workmen are welcome. I was not happy at all about the prospect of the work being tackled by children. They all trouped out, and shortly after I got an email claiming I had made him look stupid in front of his children, and that I should have told him by phone or email. I did not know he was intending on coming himself. So that was a bit impossible. 
I had asked Louise in the middle flat to drop by, after she got back from the doctor. she was at the front door wondering where I was, when they all filed past. I let Louise into the garden, locked the gate, and gave her the key to let Ringo out of his run. He went a bit stupid- because of having been restricted to his run- but Louise is very good with animals, and he adores her. So we got him under control, and Louise had the glass of water she had asked for and we chatted about the situation. It turns out my firework fiend is also the Agent! I told Louise I already had a complaint in front of the Council, for the fireworks at 2 -50 in the morning, which ever day it was. Helen and Jeremy, Louise's Daughter and Boyfriend, had seen the fireworks come from the front house. so I rang and added that information. I got onto the non-emergency Police, 
to look into how to go about getting a Protection Order, because the Agent's body language was very threatening. (reminds me too much of the ex) A Trespass Notice is very difficult, because we are all on the one Title. (Land Title) ++I am to go to a lawyer or the Family Court, when I am able. As Monday is the Christmas Party at the Marae that is what I will do first. Tuesday I have an appointment to see the doctor, again at the Marae, so maybe I can do it on the way home from that. 
I have various emails come in full of bluster from the Agent, and I have told him by email that he is not to attempt to talk with me, or approach my house, or I will call the Police.
Have also emailed the Landlord in Melbourne to tell him my decision, that the Agent is not welcome in my house.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Londy Girl...What a pleasure to see you on the KTP this week. I really enjoyed meeting you during your visit to the USA. Matthew and I have received our first cards this week. It is fun to hear from each of you and awesome that Matthew is getting his mail too.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

As promised:
JYNX N JERRYS BREAD PUDDING
1 stick unsalted butter
1 cup sugar
5 eggs, beaten
1 pt. heavy cream. 
1 Tbsp. vanilla
Dash Cinnamon
¼ cup raisins (optional)
12 slices good French bread
Preheat oven to 350°
Cream butter and sugar together and add all remaining ingredients, except raisins & bread. Beat until smooth.
Place pudding in another pan and fill halfway with water. Put bread in pan and cover with custard sauce.. Soak 10 min. turn the bread over and soak another 10 min. Cover pan of pudding with foil (you should have a hot water bath surrounding it). Bake 35 min. Remove foil and make 10 min to brown top.
SAUCE:
½ tsp cornstarch dissolved in ¼ cup water
1 cup heavy cream
1 cup sugar
Pinch cinnamon
1 tsp. butter
2 Tbsp.-1/4 cup whiskey 
Combine everything but cornstarch mixture and whiskey (optional). Bring to a boil and add cornstarch mixture and stir until thickened


. Remove from heat and add whiskey to taste. Pour over pudding


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Had a wonderful dinner and visit with Rookie. I am quite behind in the butt thank you sooo much to you all for the goodies from KAP what a talented bunch we have here!! So sorry to have missed being with you. Pacer tell Matthew that there are other things in soup besides the liquid that are very yummy! Sam love the soup receipts DH loves soup anytime!! Kate great job on the summary so nice to have an idea of what I've missed. Julie the agent should have asked before showing up to do the work himself and to ask if his children would be ok to come with. I wouldn't have let him in either. Hope things can down for you soon.

Of to knit and watch a show then bed. Prayers n hugs


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the opening, Sam; the recipes sound great.

It's still gray and dreary but that is NE Ohio. Some freezing rain this morning when I had to get to DD#1's place by 6:15 AM. They are about 1/2 hour west and north of us.

Had a chance to see Nittergma very briefly yesterday and share a hug.,I was called to come to school and get Tim because hie one-on-one aide had become ill and needed to get home. Today Susan took him to Akron Children's Hospital for a check-up with his physiatrist. (This doctor oversees the cerebral palsy care.) He told her that quite frankly he'd *never* seen a patient like Tim--period. The baclofen pump which he carries in his right abdomen stopped working over a year ago without any signals. He was without any meds for over 6 months without symptoms of withdrawal or overt increasing of the spasticity in the muscles; no personality changes or academic problems whatever. The pump and the catheter into his spinal cord were filled with saline solution and sealed.

The doctor has studied journals, trying to find something to apply to this patient and found nothing reported. His considered opinion is that he will likely never need the pump again. If the situation arises, it can always be re-placed. So in the week before Christmas, they will consult a surgeon at Akron Children's to schedule the necessary surgery--probably as an outpatient procedure with an overnight stay with few restrictions afterwards. He is amazed with our young man!!

Much less dramatic and not quite as exciting as this news and preceded by the sad fact that a long-time member of the local knitting guild passed away last week is the fact that her husband called and ask our group to send someone to come and take away her yarn stash--"There's a lot of it" to quote him. Four ladies carried in 6 or 8 trash bags full of yarns. I will share with Nittergma who missed the widest selections. There were 5 or 6 unfinished sweaters--some just needed joining the pieces. And many skeins and hanks of expensive brands in many kinds of wools and blends and choice cottons.

Now to find a place to put the bags of yarns that I came home with Thursday!

Back to knitting ''doll baby'' blanket for DGGD.

Maybe later. Ohio Joy


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Just got the wonderful recipes and think that the chicken gnocchi soup will be our meal on Sunday. I'll make it tomorrow in the crock pot so we can warm it up just after church. Should be delicious with some fresh rolls. 
Sam, I am hoping you are caring for your arm and remembering that it takes a full six months for total healing to take place..so be very careful how you use and abuse it. Prayers for your leg to heal quickly as well. 
Julie, I think you did right to not let the agent with his children (for crying out loud) in to your place. What was he thinking I wonder. Be very careful that you have a witness for all your actions from now on in as one can never tell what he may do in retribution. He looked stupid in front of his children because his actions were stupid.
Healing thoughts for all in need.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Just got the wonderful recipes and think that the chicken gnocchi soup will be our meal on Sunday. I'll make it tomorrow in the crock pot so we can warm it up just after church. Should be delicious with some fresh rolls.
> Sam, I am hoping you are caring for your arm and remembering that it takes a full six months for total healing to take place..so be very careful how you use and abuse it. Prayers for your leg to heal quickly as well.
> Julie, I think you did right to not let the agent with his children (for crying out loud) in to your place. What was he thinking I wonder. Be very careful that you have a witness for all your actions from now on in as one can never tell what he may do in retribution. He looked stupid in front of his children because his actions were stupid.
> Healing thoughts for all in need.


For someone who is constantly telling his Children 'Shut your mouth' according to one of the neighbours, it must have been a nasty experience. I really wonder what the man is thinking- children to clean the mould on the ceiling!? And all I had done with my photographs, was turn them over- I could have lost the lot to water damage. Mind you it was quite a wake-up call seeing how many nails I have in the wall- I think the new contract says no holes in the wall- but they were done prior- though I have no way of proving it!
The general concensus in our little neighbourhood is that the man is not liked. Did I mention that they are also responsible for the late night firework explosions?


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Here I am falling asleep at the computer again. Our wood heater really gets going at night and when the temps are in the 30s I get driven right out of here. We've got the grandaughters for the weekend and lot s of fun stuff planned. Sam the recipes sound so good! 
I'll be back tomorrow, hopefully. nittergma


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, what an amazing variety of recipes. I love homemade soup, I really like those tortellini too, I've added them to soup & they are a great addition. Thelast time I bought them I cooked them, mixed with spagetti sauce, put in a pan & covered with motzerela & Parmesan & baked until browned, that was really tasty & so easy.
Seems like Bailey is too young to have lost several friends to cancer, so sad but what a wonderful way for her to honor her friends by making blankets & volunteering.
Sorry your leg & thumb are giving grief, winter weather no doubt make it worse.
Dawn, glad you had a nice visit with Rookie. Sorry your mom isn't doing well, doesn't sound good that she is losing weight, hope it turns out to not be serious. I forgot to comment before, I hope taking the pill solves your problems & you get feeling better.
Joy, great that Tim s doing so well without the anti-spastics. Sorry about the passing of your friend but nice her DH passed her stash on to you & other friends.
Betty, thanks for posting the bread pudding recipe. I've made it before but this recipe is very different, I've not seen it with sauce before. Is this the kind that you bought fr your DHs birthday?
Julie, sorry you are getting more static from the crazy agent, I hardly think he should be able to troop his kids through your house to supposedly do maintainence, seems a little weird.
Feeling pretty good tonight, still coughing but otherwise OK. I got my Christmas pudding made, 7 jars & got the tree up this evening. So starting to look a little festive.
I have a hallway left to paint at DS house so maybe will do that tomorrow as the floor is being installed on Monday & I don't want to risk dripping on the new tile. Shouldn't take too long to do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ...
> Julie, sorry you are getting more static from the crazy agent, I hardly think he should be able to troop his kids through your house to supposedly do maintainence, seems a little weird.
> Feeling pretty good tonight, still coughing but otherwise OK. I got my Christmas pudding made, 7 jars & got the tree up this evening. So starting to look a little festive.
> I have a hallway left to paint at DS house so maybe will do that tomorrow as the floor is being installed on Monday & I don't want to risk dripping on the new tile. Shouldn't take too long to do.


I was a bit naughty- I was blowed if I was going to have them tromping in through the living room, so I had left that gate locked, and unlocked the back gate- Ringo was being very good in his run- can't recall whether or not he barked! Making them go in the 'Tradesmen's Entrance' !!!!!!!!
I am so glad I stopped them, because I think almost certainly my photos would have suffered water damage.
Glad you are starting to get on top of the cold (?)
What a lot of work the house has entailed!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Silly but kind of cute.
>>>
>>> Canada eh!
>>>
>>> TOP REASONS TO LIVE IN BRITISH COLUMBIA
>>> 1. Vancouver : 1.5 million people and two bridges. You do the math.
>>> 2. Your $400,000 Vancouver home is just 5 hours from downtown.
>>> 3. You can throw a rock and hit three Starbucks locations.
>>> 4. There's always some sort of deforestation protest going on.
>>> 5. Weed.
>>>
>>> TOP REASONS TO LIVE IN ALBERTA
>>> 1. Big rock between you and B.C.
>>> 2. Ottawa who?
>>> 3. Tax is 5% instead ofthe approximately 200% it is for the rest of the country.
>>> 4. You can exploit almost any natural resource you can think of.
>>> 5. You live in the only province that could actually afford to be its own country.
>>>
>>>
>>> TOP REASONS TO LIVE IN SASKATCHEWAN
>>> 1. You never run out of wheat.
>>> 2. Your province is really easy to draw.
>>> 3. You can watch the dog run away from home for hours. 
>>> 4. People will assume you live on a farm.
>>> 5. Daylight savings time? Who the hell needs that! 
>>>
>>> TOP REASONS TO LIVE IN MANITOBA
>>> 1. You wake up one morning to find that you suddenly have a beachfront property.
>>> 2. Hundreds of huge, horribly frigid lakes.
>>> 3. Nothing compares to a wicked Winnipeg winter.
>>> 4. You can be an Easterner or a Westerner depending on your mood.
>>> 5. You can pass the time watching trucks and barns float by.
>>>
>>> TOP REASONS TO LIVE IN ONTARIO
>>> 1. You live in the centre of the universe.
>>> 2. Your $400,000 Toronto home is actually a dump.
>>> 3. You and you alone decide who will win the federal election.
>>> 4. The only province with hard-core American-style crime.
>>>
>>> TOP REASONS TO LIVE IN QUEBEC
>>> 1. Racism is socially acceptable.
>>> 2. You can take bets with your friends on which English neighbour will move out next.
>>> 3. Other provinces basically bribe you to stay in Canada .
>>> 4. You can blame all your problems on the "Anglo A*#!%!"
>>>
>>> TOP REASONS TO LIVE IN NEW BRUNSWICK
>>> 1. One way or another, the government gets 98% of your income.
>>> 2. You're poor, but not as poor as the Newfies.
>>> 3. No one ever blames anything on New Brunswick .
>>> 4. Everybody has a grandfather who runs a lighthouse.
>>>
>>> TOP REASONS TO LIVE IN NOVA SCOTIA
>>> 1. Everyone can play the fiddle. The ones who can't, think they can.
>>> 2. You can pretend to have Scottish heritage as an excuse to get drunk and wear a kilt.
>>> 3. You are the only reason Anne Murray makes money.
>>>
>>> TOP REASONS TO LIVE IN PRINCE EDWARD ISLAND
>>> 1. Even though more people live on Vancouver Island , you still got the big, new bridge.
>>> 2. You can walk across the province in half an hour.
>>> 3. You can drive across the province in two minutes.
>>> 4. Everyone has been an extra on "Road to Avonlea."
>>> 5. This is where all those tiny, red potatoes come from.
>>> 6. You can confuse ships by turning your porch lights on and off at night.
>>>
>>> TOP REASONS TO LIVE IN NEWFOUNDLAND
>>> 1. If Quebec separates, you will float off to sea.
>>> 2. If you do something stupid, you have a built-in excuse.
>>> 3. The workday is about two hours long.
>>> 4. It is socially acceptable to wear your hip waders to your wedding.
>>>
>>> Pass this along to Canadians who need a laugh and foreigners who can learn something about Canada and then enjoy a good chuckle.
>>>
>>> Let's face it: Canadians are a rare breed.
>>>
>>> The Official Canadian Temperature Conversion Chart
>>>
>>> 50° Fahrenheit (10° C)
>>> · Californians shiver uncontrollably.
>>> · Canadians plant gardens.
>>>
>>> 35° Fahrenheit (1.6° C)
>>> · Italian Cars won't start
>>> · Canadians drive with the windows down
>>>
>>> 32° Fahrenheit (0° C)
>>> · American water freezes
>>> · Canadian water gets thicker.
>>>
>>> 0° Fahrenheit (-17.9° C)
>>> · New York City landlords finally turn on the heat.
>>> · Canadians have the last cookout of the season.
>>>
>>> -60° Fahrenheit (-51° C)
>>> · Santa Claus abandons the North Pole.
>>> · Canadian Girl Guides sell cookies door-to-door.
>>>
>>> -109.9° Fahrenheit (-78.5° C)
>>> · Carbon dioxide freezes makes dry ice.
>>> · Canadians pull down their earflaps.
>>>
>>> -173° Fahrenheit (-114° C)
>>> · Ethyl alcohol freezes.
>>> · Canadians get frustrated when they can't thaw the keg
>>>
>>> -459.67° Fahrenheit (-273.15° C)
>>> · Absolute zero; all atomic motion stops.
>>> · Canadians start saying "cold, eh?"
>>>
>>> -500° Fahrenheit (-295° C)
>>> · Hell freezes over.
>>> · The Toronto Maple Leafs win the Stanley Cup[/quote]


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Great start again Sam. Yum soup! It's raining and 41 out. I have spent the evening working on my Christmas cards. I'm ready for bed. Prayers and hugs. 

Tami


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Silly but kind of cute.
> >>>
> >>> Canada eh!
> >>>
> ...


[/quote]

Love it! grin


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Amazing piece of summarizing, Kate!!


Thanks Kate, especially for the recipe listing too. More tempting recipes Sam, thank you. Sorry that leg and foot are keeping you 'on the hop'. I hope you finally were able to settle to sleep. Your arm will take a while to recover from being in a cast for so long so keep up the exercises; as for arthritis, maybe you need to move to Arizona......! Sending healing wishes.
Bonnie, what an amusing view of the differences between provinces!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute bonnie - -- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Silly but kind of cute.
> Canada eh!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

time for bed --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> time for bed --- sam


Sleep well, Sam! it is 8 -30pm., here- so a good time to socialise!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks Kate, especially for the recipe listing too. More tempting recipes Sam, thank you. Sorry that leg and foot are keeping you 'on the hop'. I hope you finally were able to settle to sleep. Your arm will take a while to recover from being in a cast for so long so keep up the exercises; as for arthritis, maybe you need to move to Arizona......! Sending healing wishes.
> Bonnie, what an amusing view of the differences between provinces!


The listing of the recipes is brilliant idea *Kate*- I often just hasten over them because so often there are so MANY ingredients- not a major criticism of the recipes- just a comment on the impecunious state I find myself in, most of the time. It was a real disaster for the budget when my teeth were charged out at nearly $29 a fortnight- I have still about $749 to go on that bill. Once it is paid off, at the end of the year (2015) Life should be a lot easier.
I just had a long conversation with Bronwen, who is being very sympathetic letting me talk, when evidentally it is things I have already told her- it is easy when stressed for the short-term memory to be impaired. Any way I said to her, the worst the Land lord and Agent can do to me is give me three months notice. And I have already bitten that bullet.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great recipes, Sam. The weather forecast is saying we are headed for a cold spell. Soup is my no.1 favourite then. I am waiting for delivery of a new slow cooker. My last has just died of overuse  

Kateb A fantastic summary :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

{{{{{hugs}}}}} Julie


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ohio Joy, that is good news :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, it has been an action-packed day of dramas so far, at my place. I was expecting a workman (I thought) to do some (unspecified) work, at 12 -30pm., or maybe 2 o'clock. I was talking on the phone to a Friend, when the mobile goes off, and I can see it is the Agent. I said I think I better take this call, and asked Linda to wait for me to get back to her. It was the Agent wanting to bring forward the appointment to immediately. I said they could come at 10. But felt really pressured, because I still had quite some sorting to do in the box/work room. So they could get access to the mouldy part of the ceiling. To my surprise it turned out to be the Agent and a large number of his younger children. I told him I was not prepared to let him in, because he was attempting to wear two hats (agent and Maintenance man). In my opinion Agents should only have access when they have formally requested an inspection. Workmen are welcome. I was not happy at all about the prospect of the work being tackled by children. They all trouped out, and shortly after I got an email claiming I had made him look stupid in front of his children, and that I should have told him by phone or email. I did not know he was intending on coming himself. So that was a bit impossible.
> I had asked Louise in the middle flat to drop by, after she got back from the doctor. she was at the front door wondering where I was, when they all filed past. I let Louise into the garden, locked the gate, and gave her the key to let Ringo out of his run. He went a bit stupid- because of having been restricted to his run- but Louise is very good with animals, and he adores her. So we got him under control, and Louise had the glass of water she had asked for and we chatted about the situation. It turns out my firework fiend is also the Agent! I told Louise I already had a complaint in front of the Council, for the fireworks at 2 -50 in the morning, which ever day it was. Helen and Jeremy, Louise's Daughter and Boyfriend, had seen the fireworks come from the front house. so I rang and added that information. I got onto the non-emergency Police,
> to look into how to go about getting a Protection Order, because the Agent's body language was very threatening. (reminds me too much of the ex) A Trespass Notice is very difficult, because we are all on the one Title. (Land Title) ++I am to go to a lawyer or the Family Court, when I am able. As Monday is the Christmas Party at the Marae that is what I will do first. Tuesday I have an appointment to see the doctor, again at the Marae, so maybe I can do it on the way home from that.
> I have various emails come in full of bluster from the Agent, and I have told him by email that he is not to attempt to talk with me, or approach my house, or I will call the Police.
> Have also emailed the Landlord in Melbourne to tell him my decision, that the Agent is not welcome in my house.


Oh dear- things are not getting any easier for you are they?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I was very impressed with the book that Bailee made to commemorate her close friend that died, she has such compassion, that one and she is going on to do great things in her life. As for Bentley, just grin and bear it for a couple of years, he may be getting it out of his system now and the 'twos' will be total tranquility! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Silly but kind of cute.
> >>>
> >>> Canada eh?
> 
> Haha, love it Bonnie and love you Canadians and Canada too! Coming back to do some of the left hand side at some point!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > Silly but kind of cute.
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. Gks coming to stay today.

Heaking and peaceful vibes and hugs to all


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh dear- things are not getting any easier for you are they?


I am finding more of my sense of humour though, Margaret! And at least I know now, I am not alone in the neighbourhood.- I've not yet won over the woman in the front house- to the South (also Samoan) but I am working on it! (when I see her I speak up).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > Silly but kind of cute.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. Gks coming to stay today.
> 
> Heaking and peaceful vibes and hugs to all


It is so lovely seeing your garden, and Mr P's hard work in all it's guises! How was Buddha with frosted features?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good morning....no, hold it right there because it's not!.....it's pouring with rain and I'm in bed with a stomach upset & can't go up to Glasgow to meet the girls.  :thumbdown: I think it was the lamb chops I had for tea last night and probably my own fault as I like all my meat very rare & that just doesn't kill the bugs if there are any. I cooked DH's for longer & he's ok, and I don't think it's a bug as I've not been sick, just the other end...TMI? :lol: Hopefully it'll pass quickly and, looking for the bright side, I might even drop a few pounds? Certainly don't feel like eating at the moment. TTYL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I was very impressed with the book that Bailee made to commemorate her close friend that died, she has such compassion, that one and she is going on to do great things in her life. As for Bentley, just grin and bear it for a couple of years, he may be getting it out of his system now and the 'twos' will be total tranquility! :XD: :XD: :XD:


I had one of those- a real handful at one but by 2 she could be reasoned with-well usually.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This sounds yummy. I missed trying it at the KAP so will at some point make it up to taste. Thanks Betty!


Bulldog said:


> As promised:
> JYNX N JERRYS BREAD PUDDING
> 1 stick unsalted butter
> 1 cup sugar
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning....no, hold it right there because it's not!.....it's pouring with rain and I'm in bed with a stomach upset & can't go up to Glasgow to meet the girls.  :thumbdown: I think it was the lamb chops I had for tea last night and probably my own fault as I like all my meat very rare & that just doesn't kill the bugs if there are any. I cooked DH's for longer & he's ok, and I don't think it's a bug as I've not been sick, just the other end...TMI? :lol: Hopefully it'll pass quickly and, looking for the bright side, I might even drop a few pounds? Certainly don't feel like eating at the moment. TTYL


Oh dear Kate, that does sound rather a rotten thing to have happen! Commiserations!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What wonderful news about Tim! God is so good! I trust that the surgery to remove the pump will go well and healing will be quick. Sad to hear of the passing of your knitting friend and what a nice legacy to have some of her yarn stash. That was kind of the husband to pass it on to the group. Have fun knitting on the blanket. Hugs!


jheiens said:


> Thanks for the opening, Sam; the recipes sound great.
> 
> It's still gray and dreary but that is NE Ohio. Some freezing rain this morning when I had to get to DD#1's place by 6:15 AM. They are about 1/2 hour west and north of us.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFL


Bonnie7591 said:


> Silly but kind of cute.
> >>>
> >>> Canada eh!
> >>>


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What wonderful news about Tim! God is so good! I trust that the surgery to remove the pump will go well and healing will be quick. Sad to hear of the passing of your knitting friend and what a nice legacy to have some of her yarn stash. That was kind of the husband to pass it on to the group. Have fun knitting on the blanket. Hugs!


I missed the import, first time round- of the news about Tim! So sorry Joy, that is fantastic news- to think 6 months without, and no obvious effect. Wow! As Gwen says God IS good.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And I'm coming with her :thumbup:


Too right you are!!!!! :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning....no, hold it right there because it's not!.....it's pouring with rain and I'm in bed with a stomach upset & can't go up to Glasgow to meet the girls.  :thumbdown: I think it was the lamb chops I had for tea last night and probably my own fault as I like all my meat very rare & that just doesn't kill the bugs if there are any. I cooked DH's for longer & he's ok, and I don't think it's a bug as I've not been sick, just the other end...TMI? :lol: Hopefully it'll pass quickly and, looking for the bright side, I might even drop a few pounds? Certainly don't feel like eating at the moment. TTYL


Feel better soon, Kate but stay where you are until you do!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This sounds yummy. I missed trying it at the KAP so will at some point make it up to taste. Thanks Betty!


Hmmmm, no wonder it tasted so nice!!! :shock:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie love it and so true too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. Gks coming to stay today.
> 
> Heaking and peaceful vibes and hugs to all


Great photo but a tad chilly :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Good morning....no, hold it right there because it's not!.....it's pouring with rain and I'm in bed with a stomach upset & can't go up to Glasgow to meet the girls.  :thumbdown: I think it was the lamb chops I had for tea last night and probably my own fault as I like all my meat very rare & that just doesn't kill the bugs if there are any. I cooked DH's for longer & he's ok, and I don't think it's a bug as I've not been sick, just the other end...TMI? :lol: Hopefully it'll pass quickly and, looking for the bright side, I might even drop a few pounds? Certainly don't feel like eating at the moment. TTYL


I do hope you are feeling better soon. Not pleasant way to loose weight
:thumbdown:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great recipes, Sam. The weather forecast is saying we are headed for a cold spell. Soup is my no.1 favourite then. I am waiting for delivery of a new slow cooker. My last has just died of overuse
> 
> Kateb A fantastic summary :thumbup:


Soup is prefect during cold spells. I have just had two of my slow cookers die of over use. I miss them terribly they are the most used appliance here.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. Gks coming to stay today.
> 
> Heaking and peaceful vibes and hugs to all


Good afternoon. Lovely photo as always. Have a good day and stay warm.
Hugs back to you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning....no, hold it right there because it's not!.....it's pouring with rain and I'm in bed with a stomach upset & can't go up to Glasgow to meet the girls.  :thumbdown: I think it was the lamb chops I had for tea last night and probably my own fault as I like all my meat very rare & that just doesn't kill the bugs if there are any. I cooked DH's for longer & he's ok, and I don't think it's a bug as I've not been sick, just the other end...TMI? :lol: Hopefully it'll pass quickly and, looking for the bright side, I might even drop a few pounds? Certainly don't feel like eating at the moment. TTYL


Hope you are feeling better soon. Sorry you didn't get to go meet the girls. 
Not the best way to drop a few pounds. Hugs for you .


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a wet and rainy Great Bend. It is raining yet again with promises of turning to rain. This roller coaster sure is paying havoc with people. lots of layers is the best choice possible. 

Coffee today

Healing thoughts for those in need. Hugs for everyone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is getting cooler here and is rainy too. Of course not cold like some of you but is 48R today and dreary looking. Next week suppose to get into the 30s. DD has traveled to Nashville, TN for the weekend with her best friend. They are staying with her friend's relative. Hard to believe my baby is almost 21. Wasn't it just yesterday that I was dropping her off at daycare......

Well, I'm off to check on the embroidery machine; sounds like it has stopped again. TTYL


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is getting cooler here and is rainy too. Of course not cold like some of you but is 48R today and dreary looking. Next week suppose to get into the 30s. DD has traveled to Nashville, TN for the weekend with her best friend. They are staying with her friend's relative. Hard to believe my baby is almost 21. Wasn't it just yesterday that I was dropping her off at daycare......
> 
> Well, I'm off to check on the embroidery machine; sounds like it has stopped again. TTYL


I know that feeling.....! :roll: :evil:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Jumping in for just a minute. (Well, I can't lie, I will probably read all 5 pages) before I get my bottom in gear and finish my cards to go out. 

I just got an email from Dreamweaver. She just got her card list last night. She has been very busy since they got home and is having major computer issues. Ipad is down completely, and her other two computers are also sick, going to a friend to get fixed, hopefully today. She can't even get to her email thru her DH's computer. Asked me to re-send the list to her at his email. They are fine. Misses us.

Tami


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. Gks coming to stay today.
> 
> Heaking and peaceful vibes and hugs to all


Oh my. You have more frost than we do today. Ours will come eventually with more of that snow to be dealt with. For now, our snow has mostly melted away and it looks nice outside. I think we are to be in the mid 30's F this week. That is bearable for this time of year. Makes it easier to get to and from work as well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sam...Thanks for all of the wonderful soup recipes. I love to eat soup. Matthew doesn't understand why anyone would eat a liquid. He does not like soup.
> 
> Dawn...So happy that you get to finally visit with Rookie. Enjoy all of your goodies from KAP.
> 
> I am nowhere near caught up on this past week's activities so I am happy to read the summary. It has been a very crazy and busy week. Matthew and I finally got the card exchange cards out today. I have worked a lot of hours this week and certainly have been feeling it. I also taught 2 classes this week during my "free time". I am working on a bridal shower gift for the end of this month. Matthew plans on attending it with me as his best friend will be there as well. His best friend is the groom.


I used to think like Matthew. I still like less "soup" and more "stuff" in it!

Dawn, I hope you enjoyed your visit with Rookie.

Pacer, mine still aren't out. I am almost finished, tho. Matthew will enjoy spending time with his friend the groom, I am sure.

For some reason this morning, I am feeling TP hugs. I haven't been up an hour yet, and for some reason, am having an anxious & emotional morning all of a sudden. I was fine when I woke up. Don't know what's up. Oh well, it will pass. Guess I just need some TP time.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Jumping in for just a minute. (Well, I can't lie, I will probably read all 5 pages) before I get my bottom in gear and finish my cards to go out.
> 
> I just got an email from Dreamweaver. She just got her card list last night. She has been very busy since they got home and is having major computer issues. Ipad is down completely, and her other two computers are also sick, going to a friend to get fixed, hopefully today. She can't even get to her email thru her DH's computer. Asked me to re-send the list to her at his email. They are fine. Misses us.
> 
> Tami


Good to know, thanks Tami!! x


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, it has been an action-packed day of dramas so far, at my place. I was expecting a workman (I thought) to do some (unspecified) work, at 12 -30pm., or maybe 2 o'clock. I was talking on the phone to a Friend, when the mobile goes off, and I can see it is the Agent. I said I think I better take this call, and asked Linda to wait for me to get back to her. It was the Agent wanting to bring forward the appointment to immediately. I said they could come at 10. But felt really pressured, because I still had quite some sorting to do in the box/work room. So they could get access to the mouldy part of the ceiling. To my surprise it turned out to be the Agent and a large number of his younger children. I told him I was not prepared to let him in, because he was attempting to wear two hats (agent and Maintenance man). In my opinion Agents should only have access when they have formally requested an inspection. Workmen are welcome. I was not happy at all about the prospect of the work being tackled by children. They all trouped out, and shortly after I got an email claiming I had made him look stupid in front of his children, and that I should have told him by phone or email. I did not know he was intending on coming himself. So that was a bit impossible.
> I had asked Louise in the middle flat to drop by, after she got back from the doctor. she was at the front door wondering where I was, when they all filed past. I let Louise into the garden, locked the gate, and gave her the key to let Ringo out of his run. He went a bit stupid- because of having been restricted to his run- but Louise is very good with animals, and he adores her. So we got him under control, and Louise had the glass of water she had asked for and we chatted about the situation. It turns out my firework fiend is also the Agent! I told Louise I already had a complaint in front of the Council, for the fireworks at 2 -50 in the morning, which ever day it was. Helen and Jeremy, Louise's Daughter and Boyfriend, had seen the fireworks come from the front house. so I rang and added that information. I got onto the non-emergency Police,
> to look into how to go about getting a Protection Order, because the Agent's body language was very threatening. (reminds me too much of the ex) A Trespass Notice is very difficult, because we are all on the one Title. (Land Title) ++I am to go to a lawyer or the Family Court, when I am able. As Monday is the Christmas Party at the Marae that is what I will do first. Tuesday I have an appointment to see the doctor, again at the Marae, so maybe I can do it on the way home from that.
> I have various emails come in full of bluster from the Agent, and I have told him by email that he is not to attempt to talk with me, or approach my house, or I will call the Police.
> Have also emailed the Landlord in Melbourne to tell him my decision, that the Agent is not welcome in my house.


Julie, I am glad that you are taking these steps. I really don't like the sounds of this agent. Please make sure your doors are ALWAYS locked, even when you are home. And windows also. I know you are headed for warm weather, but I want you safe.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the opening, Sam; the recipes sound great.
> 
> It's still gray and dreary but that is NE Ohio. Some freezing rain this morning when I had to get to DD#1's place by 6:15 AM. They are about 1/2 hour west and north of us.
> 
> ...


It's really grand that Tim is surprising the specialist in such a good way!! I hope there are no repercussions with his health without the pump. But I guess if there were problems, they would have appeared right after the pump stopped working.
I'm sorry to hear of your friend's passing but so glad her husband found the best use for all her yarn!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the opening, Sam; the recipes sound great.
> 
> It's still gray and dreary but that is NE Ohio. Some freezing rain this morning when I had to get to DD#1's place by 6:15 AM. They are about 1/2 hour west and north of us.
> 
> ...


Joy, what wonderful new for Tim. Our Lord works in wondrous ways! Will keep him in my prayers for his surgery.

I'm glad you got to give Nittergma a hug, even if it was brief.

So sorry to hear of your friend's passing, but glad her DH knew where to send her stash.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For someone who is constantly telling his Children 'Shut your mouth' according to one of the neighbours, it must have been a nasty experience. I really wonder what the man is thinking- children to clean the mould on the ceiling!? And all I had done with my photographs, was turn them over- I could have lost the lot to water damage. Mind you it was quite a wake-up call seeing how many nails I have in the wall- I think the new contract says no holes in the wall- but they were done prior- though I have no way of proving it!
> The general concensus in our little neighbourhood is that the man is not liked. Did I mention that they are also responsible for the late night firework explosions?


Julie, a good filler for nail holes in walls is white toothpaste! If you need to get them filled.......  I am glad you found the mold when you did. Nasty stuff. Is this in a room where the land lord has been when he visited you previously? If so, he already knows that you had the pictures up on the wall.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie, they were wonderful. They gave me a laugh to start my day off right! Thank you.
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was a bit naughty- I was blowed if I was going to have them tromping in through the living room, so I had left that gate locked, and unlocked the back gate- Ringo was being very good in his run- can't recall whether or not he barked! Making them go in the 'Tradesmen's Entrance' !!!!!!!!
> I am so glad I stopped them, because I think almost certainly my photos would have suffered water damage.
> Glad you are starting to get on top of the cold (?)
> What a lot of work the house has entailed!


No Julie, you were not naughty! It is your home and you can let someone in any door you choose. They don't need access to any part of your home you don't wish them too. I think you handled it perfectly. The agent has no business bringing his children into your home without prior permission, or even using them as maintanance workers!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. Gks coming to stay today.
> 
> Heaking and peaceful vibes and hugs to all


The morning may be frosty but still beautiful!
I know the GKs love to visit with you!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet and rainy Great Bend. It is raining yet again with promises of turning to rain. This roller coaster sure is paying havoc with people. lots of layers is the best choice possible.
> 
> Coffee today
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need. Hugs for everyone.


 :thumbup: to the comment about thumbs on your coffee mug!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is getting cooler here and is rainy too. Of course not cold like some of you but is 48R today and dreary looking. Next week suppose to get into the 30s. DD has traveled to Nashville, TN for the weekend with her best friend. They are staying with her friend's relative. Hard to believe my baby is almost 21. Wasn't it just yesterday that I was dropping her off at daycare......
> 
> Well, I'm off to check on the embroidery machine; sounds like it has stopped again. TTYL


My baby got to 40 on Friday- celebrated yesterday (Saturday). Was not invited of course.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning....no, hold it right there because it's not!.....it's pouring with rain and I'm in bed with a stomach upset & can't go up to Glasgow to meet the girls.  :thumbdown: I think it was the lamb chops I had for tea last night and probably my own fault as I like all my meat very rare & that just doesn't kill the bugs if there are any. I cooked DH's for longer & he's ok, and I don't think it's a bug as I've not been sick, just the other end...TMI? :lol: Hopefully it'll pass quickly and, looking for the bright side, I might even drop a few pounds? Certainly don't feel like eating at the moment. TTYL


Oh, Kate, I'm so sorry you not feeling well and will miss the weekend with your girls. Hope the upset is soon gone.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I used to think like Matthew. I still like less "soup" and more "stuff" in it!
> 
> Dawn, I hope you enjoyed your visit with Rookie.
> 
> ...


Well, how about a great big group hug?
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Silly but kind of cute.
> >>>
> >>> Canada eh!
> >>>
> ...


[/quote]

Cute! One of our favorite Bluegrass bands is from Nova Scotia. The Spinney Brothers.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet and rainy Great Bend. It is raining yet again with promises of turning to rain. This roller coaster sure is paying havoc with people. lots of layers is the best choice possible.
> 
> Coffee today
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need. Hugs for everyone.


Good morning, Caren! Love the cup and I'm ready for a refill. We don't have rain yet but it will be here soon.
My son's drag race I'm sure has been canceled because of rain. He's hoping they won't add it later in the month. The track can really be wonky when it's cold!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, I am glad that you are taking these steps. I really don't like the sounds of this agent. Please make sure your doors are ALWAYS locked, even when you are home. And windows also. I know you are headed for warm weather, but I want you safe.


I took the step of drawing the kitchen curtains before I sat down to the computer! Normally I don't worry- but given that Geordie next door still has no dog, it is definitely not as safe as once was.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. Gks coming to stay today.
> 
> Heaking and peaceful vibes and hugs to all


Good morning Purple! It's grey and wet here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, a good filler for nail holes in walls is white toothpaste! If you need to get them filled.......  I am glad you found the mold when you did. Nasty stuff. Is this in a room where the land lord has been when he visited you previously? If so, he already knows that you had the pictures up on the wall.


Good tip, Thanks Tami!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I used to think like Matthew. I still like less "soup" and more "stuff" in it!
> 
> Dawn, I hope you enjoyed your visit with Rookie.
> 
> ...


Don't you hate it when you get those feelings for no apparent reason.
I had some , not really BAD dreams about my daughter who lives in TX, but disturbing enough that I'll call her later. She worked nights yesterday and I don't want to wake her up. Silly, I know but I'll still feel better after I talk to her!
Hope your anxiety is soon resolved!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning....no, hold it right there because it's not!.....it's pouring with rain and I'm in bed with a stomach upset & can't go up to Glasgow to meet the girls.  :thumbdown: I think it was the lamb chops I had for tea last night and probably my own fault as I like all my meat very rare & that just doesn't kill the bugs if there are any. I cooked DH's for longer & he's ok, and I don't think it's a bug as I've not been sick, just the other end...TMI? :lol: Hopefully it'll pass quickly and, looking for the bright side, I might even drop a few pounds? Certainly don't feel like eating at the moment. TTYL


Oh, Kate! I am so sorry. I know how that one goes. I hope it passes very quickly. Meat that rare can do that to me without the meat being bad.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Tami...Thanks for the update on Jynx. Always happier to hear that someone's absence is due to computers than personal health. Thanks once again for coordinating the card exchange. Ours were mailed yesterday and we have already received 3. It is great being able to give Matthew his own mail and then he hands it to me to read to him. He has never learned to read cursive and won't let me teach him (yet). It is like a whole new language for his brain to try to figure out and that challenges him. I finally convinced him that cats need whiskers and he needs to learn to draw them into the drawings. That was a battle that I did not want to give up on and so glad I didn't. He is currently working on a commissioned set of drawings and doing fantastic. We will post here when we have permission to do so. 

Bonnie...I enjoyed the laugh over reading about Canadians. I certainly don't want such cold weather to come our way as it does get cold enough here. I do remember a winter in the early 1980's that we had windchills each weekend that were around 100 degrees below zero Fahrenheit and cars would not start. During the weeks it warmed up to around 30-40 below zero windchills. Too cold for me. 

Bulldog...Thanks for sharing the Bread Pudding recipe as I was too stuffed when that came out of the oven and knew I could not try it even though I surely wanted to. 

Today is Matthew's birthday. We will go to dinner with a friend and then to DS#1's concert at the community college. It will probably be his last for a while anyway since he is working 2 jobs and has to miss practices. The band director was kind enough to let him finish this semester with the band as my son has played with them for about 6 years now. Our friend is going to the concert as well and has come to many of them. It is a free concert which is a nice gift to the community. Matthew is almost done with one of the two drawings he is doing for his commission. It is my enjoyment to have him come to me daily to see his progress and sometimes ask for advice as well. Sometimes he takes my advice and sometimes he is headstrong on what he will do. Almost always his headstrong ideas turn out fantastic so I am learning to back off and trust his decisions except those whiskers!!! Cats need their whiskers.

Kate...Hope you feel better soon. I am sure your friends will miss you but be thankful that you chose not to come if you are not feeling well. Rest up so you can be back to full strength soon.

Caren...I am sure that you wear out crockpots with all the cooking you love to do. We love to see your wonderful creations and so enjoy seeing your morning pictures. Your sunrises and sunsets are treasures to behold as well. Tell Jamie hello from Matthew and me.

Gwen...Your ornaments are beautiful. What fun! Your temperatures around here are like heat waves for us at this time of year. I can't complain about our weather other than the dreary, gray days can make us feel so sleepy even when well rested. 

I have to finish the dish cloth today which only needs a few more rows to be done on it and then I want to knit up a Barbie doll outfit for my great niece. I have a doll with shoes/boots and purses to send to her so I want to make an extra outfit to send with it.

Have a wonderful day or evening depending on where you live.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> No Julie, you were not naughty! It is your home and you can let someone in any door you choose. They don't need access to any part of your home you don't wish them too. I think you handled it perfectly. The agent has no business bringing his children into your home without prior permission, or even using them as maintanance workers!


I am so very glad I stopped them. I have meantime recalled another method of finding a handiman- through Age Concern!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday for Pacer's Matthew!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, how about a great big group hug?
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


What a great way to start my day. I am in {{{{group hug}}}}


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, how about a great big group hug?
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Thank you Julie! I don't know what my problem is. It just hit all of a sudden. Still a little anxious, but the rest is better. I don't like it when I get this way, because it usually means bad news, but it could just as well be "me".


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I took the step of drawing the kitchen curtains before I sat down to the computer! Normally I don't worry- but given that Geordie next door still has no dog, it is definitely not as safe as once was.


I'm glad you did, Julie.

I hope you, and everyone else here, don't take my words wrong, in any conversation. I am not good with words! So, many times, I worry that I haven't said what I am thinking, the way I should, so that it's understood the way I want it to be. And then I read farther, and see someone else said it exactly the way I wanted to say it, much better!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Tami...Thanks for the update on Jynx. Always happier to hear that someone's absence is due to computers than personal health. Thanks once again for coordinating the card exchange. Ours were mailed yesterday and we have already received 3. It is great being able to give Matthew his own mail and then he hands it to me to read to him. He has never learned to read cursive and won't let me teach him (yet). It is like a whole new language for his brain to try to figure out and that challenges him. I finally convinced him that cats need whiskers and he needs to learn to draw them into the drawings. That was a battle that I did not want to give up on and so glad I didn't. He is currently working on a commissioned set of drawings and doing fantastic. We will post here when we have permission to do so.
> 
> Bonnie...I enjoyed the laugh over reading about Canadians. I certainly don't want such cold weather to come our way as it does get cold enough here. I do remember a winter in the early 1980's that we had windchills each weekend that were around 100 degrees below zero Fahrenheit and cars would not start. During the weeks it warmed up to around 30-40 below zero windchills. Too cold for me.
> 
> ...


A very happy birthday to Matthew!! I hope he enjoys it. You might want to tell him that cats use their whiskers to judge if a space is large enough for them to get through!!! So very necessary to them.
I'm glad #1 son is allowed to play in the concert. After all those years, I'm sure they'll miss him.
Hugs to you and Matthew, if he'll allow it!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good tip, Thanks Tami!


You are welcome. A friend told me that years ago. Now you know how I fix them!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Don't you hate it when you get those feelings for no apparent reason.
> I had some , not really BAD dreams about my daughter who lives in TX, but disturbing enough that I'll call her later. She worked nights yesterday and I don't want to wake her up. Silly, I know but I'll still feel better after I talk to her!
> Hope your anxiety is soon resolved!
> Hugs,
> Junek


June, I sure do hate it when this happens. Its almost worse than when I start thinking of someone I haven't heard from in a long time. Then, it's almost always bad news when I do hear from/about them.

I hope your DD is fine, and had no problems at work or on her journeys there and back. Sending you comforting hugs until you can talk to her.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Sending healing light and energy to those in need.

I have been keeping up each week with all your goings on. Things here not to bad, but we are spending time with Paul's dad, who is starting to struggle a bit.

Sending hugs.xxxx


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Tami...Thanks for the update on Jynx. Always happier to hear that someone's absence is due to computers than personal health. Thanks once again for coordinating the card exchange. Ours were mailed yesterday and we have already received 3. It is great being able to give Matthew his own mail and then he hands it to me to read to him. He has never learned to read cursive and won't let me teach him (yet). It is like a whole new language for his brain to try to figure out and that challenges him. I finally convinced him that cats need whiskers and he needs to learn to draw them into the drawings. That was a battle that I did not want to give up on and so glad I didn't. He is currently working on a commissioned set of drawings and doing fantastic. We will post here when we have permission to do so.
> 
> Bonnie...I enjoyed the laugh over reading about Canadians. I certainly don't want such cold weather to come our way as it does get cold enough here. I do remember a winter in the early 1980's that we had windchills each weekend that were around 100 degrees below zero Fahrenheit and cars would not start. During the weeks it warmed up to around 30-40 below zero windchills. Too cold for me.
> 
> ...


I was happy to pass the message on. 
Thank you for letting us know that Matthew doesn't read cursive. I will make sure to print mine to him. (See, there was a reason I am supposed to be procrastinating on here instead of working on my cards!) And tell him I said Happy Birthday!

How nice that the director let your other son finish this semester with the band. Enjoy the concert!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so very glad I stopped them. I have meantime recalled another method of finding a handiman- through Age Concern!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Sending healing light and energy to those in need.
> 
> I have been keeping up each week with all your goings on. Things here not to bad, but we are spending time with Paul's dad, who is starting to struggle a bit.
> 
> Sending hugs.xxxx


Sending prayers for Paul's dad, and for the two of you.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Did someone say {{{{{{{GROUP HUG}}}}}}}}}? I'm in - if only for the extra warmth I need in the freezing temperatures we have today. I know, I know, hovering around 1C really doesn't count as cold for many of you, but I am just a wimp! At least the sun has put in an appearance, so it least it is a fairly bright day.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam. So good to hear that you are on the mend. I have spend about two weeks with a cough/cold but also now on the mend since I did the old ladies remedies of rubbing Vicks on my feet and then putting on socks before bedtime, it works like a miracle. Your soup recipes sound yummy. We finally got some much needed rain here in Southern California but keep praying for more so if anyone of you is fed up with all your rain, please send it over to us! :lol: :lol: Have a good week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> What a great way to start my day. I am in {{{{group hug}}}}


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you Julie! I don't know what my problem is. It just hit all of a sudden. Still a little anxious, but the rest is better. I don't like it when I get this way, because it usually means bad news, but it could just as well be "me".


It is not nice that 6th sense of ill ease.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad you did, Julie.
> 
> I hope you, and everyone else here, don't take my words wrong, in any conversation. I am not good with words! So, many times, I worry that I haven't said what I am thinking, the way I should, so that it's understood the way I want it to be. And then I read farther, and see someone else said it exactly the way I wanted to say it, much better!


Honestly had not noticed.

I am off back to bed!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning....no, hold it right there because it's not!.....it's pouring with rain and I'm in bed with a stomach upset & can't go up to Glasgow to meet the girls.  :thumbdown: I think it was the lamb chops I had for tea last night and probably my own fault as I like all my meat very rare & that just doesn't kill the bugs if there are any. I cooked DH's for longer & he's ok, and I don't think it's a bug as I've not been sick, just the other end...TMI? :lol: Hopefully it'll pass quickly and, looking for the bright side, I might even drop a few pounds? Certainly don't feel like eating at the moment. TTYL


Oh, no. Hope you are better soon. Don't count on the weight loss, that's what I said about my recent flu, hardly ate all week & stayed the same
BTW, I forgot to thank you for the great summary. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Sending healing light and energy to those in need.
> 
> I have been keeping up each week with all your goings on. Things here not to bad, but we are spending time with Paul's dad, who is starting to struggle a bit.
> 
> Sending hugs.xxxx


so sorry to hear he is struggling- some just cannot go on when their spouse has left us. Are you able to knit- or is that tricky?


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> so sorry to hear he is struggling- some just cannot go on when their spouse has left us. Are you able to knit- or is that tricky?


Oh yes I do get to knit, I would be going round the bend if I couldn't.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam. So good to hear that you are on the mend. I have spend about two weeks with a cough/cold but also now on the mend since I did the old ladies remedies of rubbing Vicks on my feet and then putting on socks before bedtime, it works like a miracle. Your soup recipes sound yummy. We finally got some much needed rain here in Southern California but keep praying for more so if anyone of you is fed up with all your rain, please send it over to us! :lol: :lol: Have a good week.


I had seen on the news where you got quite a rain, I hope there were no flooding problems near you, seems crazy you need the water & it comes in such a way that it runs off, what a waste. 
Glad you are feeling better, that Vicks is amazing stuff. My DH always tells the GKs that his grandpa invented it :roll: ( since that's our last name)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pacer, please pass on brthday wishes to Matthew.enjoy the concert.

Silver owl, sorry your FIL is struggling, as Julie said sometimes when people lose their spouse after being together so many years they just never get over it.


I don't know what is going on with my iPad. I thought I had finally figured out how to post pictures & now I can't again :roll: 
I had read that I needed to use Icab mobile,my library application & it was working but now it just locks up & eventually says it has timed out. Drives me crazy!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, it's 925am & I can finally see the sun trying to peak over the horizon.
The tress are all covered in hoar frost this morning, it looks so pretty.
My DH just told me at breakfast that it is such a depressing time of year with so little daylight & so little to do. Only a man( sorry Sam) could say there isn't much to do in the month before Christmas! It's just so amazing how all the cards, decorating, baking, cooking,cleaning,shopping & wrapping get magically done all by themselves :roll: :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Oh yes I do get to knit, I would be going round the bend if I couldn't.


Small mercies!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, it's 925am & I can finally see the sun trying to peak over the horizon.
> The tress are all covered in hoar frost this morning, it looks so pretty.
> My DH just told me at breakfast that it is such a depressing time of year with so little daylight & so little to do. Only a man( sorry Sam) could say there isn't much to do in the month before Christmas! It's just so amazing how all the cards, decorating, baking, cooking,cleaning,shopping & wrapping get magically done all by themselves :roll: :roll:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Matthew

May your Dreams come true.

Since you love animals I will send you a Birthday wish from Roland, our little grand dog. He would love you for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Interesting that cat's whiskers are used for sensation too. Perhaps Matthew likes less sensation so no whiskers give him a calm cat. Awwwww, whatever the reason, it will be a big step for him to give them whiskers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, love the Canadian writing and learned a lot about what some funny things about each province. Truth in humor. I must print that out.

Julie, hope things soon work out so you are comfortable living where you are and not made to feel like you are under inspection at any moment, especially since he is the one that gave you threatening news.

Tami, do hope you have good news and not bad news. Glad there was a group hug for all of us today. Glad you heard from Dreamweaver/Jynx and that she and DH are ok. All of KP miss her.

OhioJoy, just wonderful that Tim had no ill-effects with the tubing still not working. It is a miracle. Let us know when the surgery is so we can pray you through it.

Purple, that photo is magical.

LondonGirl, beautiful as always and so glad to know all is well.

Kate, hope that tummy clears up soon. 

I really need to get sooooo much done. Now that I am doing so much better I should be able to accomplish things quicker. I not only have done the stairs now for 3 wks., but even came downstairs during the night and had some herbal tea and then back up to bed after an hour or so of doing things and back down today with NO PAIN at all. Still continuing with cold laser and all swelling is gone from arthritis in knees and even fibro pain is gone, just gone. I guess I have had a total of 30 treatments now that I have my own machine (including those from therapist.) With the dietary changes I had made and improvement, this seems to be the missing piece. I am so thrilled and so is DH.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

June, hope DD is ok. You will feel better after talking with her.

Gwen, when your baby is almost 21 it is time to stop blinking. You blink and where did the time go. I understand how you feel. My son is now older than I think I am. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, love the Canadian writing and learned a lot about what some funny things about each province. Truth in humor. I must print that out.
> 
> Julie, hope things soon work out so you are comfortable living where you are and not made to feel like you are under inspection at any moment, especially since he is the one that gave you threatening news.
> 
> ...


This is awesome news. So glad you are feeling better. Matthew loved your birthday greeting as well as the others that he has received today. Later today I will post the picture he is currently working on now that we have permission.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Silly but kind of cute.
> >>>
> >>> Canada eh!
> >>>
> ...


[/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, how about a great big group hug?
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


That is a grand idea! I'm in{{{{{all of us}}}}}

Julie, you were absolutely right NOT to want those kids doing any maintenance work-- if done wrong, they could claim YOU did it wrong. I just don't like having more than 1 worker in the house, esp if I do not trust them.

Joy, what lovely news about Tim Do keep us posted.

Nittergma-- wish I'd been there to give you a hug, too. DD#1 and I did so enjoy having supper with you and Kathy at KAP.

Purple, even frosted over your garden is lovely. Mr. P is well worth his keep--LOL.

Londy, I still remember the lovely hugs you gave DD#1 and I as we were leaving KAP.

We had a nice rain Thurs night and Friday morning, everything looks very damp now. Thank heavens it was warm enough nothing froze. We are cool today but to be 50s rest of week, sure hope so as I have a short trip coming up and hope for nice weather for that.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

JoyThat is wonderful news about Tim. 
BonnieLoved the Canadian humor. Made me chuckle. 
Juliehope your landlord issues are resolved favorably for you.
KateI hope you feel better soon. Sorry you missed the outing but its good that youre homebeing ill when traveling is miserable. 
I am recovering from minor outpatient surgery on Tuesday. Everything went well and in fact I felt so good the day after that I did too much---now Im feeling overtired so am trying to slow down a bit today. 
Someone mentioned cozy mysteries---I like them too. This isnt a cozy title, but I just finished By Its Cover, the latest mystery by Donna Leonset in Venice---wonderful descriptions of locale and foodher books always make me hungry for the dishes the detectives wife prepares with such ease. (I am envious). This one is set in a library which I also enjoyed.
Enjoyed all the recipes. It's soup weather here today.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> JoyThat is wonderful news about Tim.
> BonnieLoved the Canadian humor. Made me chuckle.
> Juliehope your landlord issues are resolved favorably for you.
> KateI hope you feel better soon. Sorry you missed the outing but its good that youre homebeing ill when traveling is miserable.
> ...


I am going to Venice on Tuesday!!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

pacer said:


> Today is Matthew's birthday. We will go to dinner with a friend and then to DS#1's concert at the community college.
> 
> Please tell Matthew happy birthday from me and DD#1. We both enjoyed his talent so much.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dear pacer, wishing Matthew a very happy birthday and a brilliant year to come!! xxxx


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Good and lucious sounding recipes this week Sam. It surse is getting to be the we


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you Julie! I don't know what my problem is. It just hit all of a sudden. Still a little anxious, but the rest is better. I don't like it when I get this way, because it usually means bad news, but it could just as well be "me".


Tami, feel better fast! I know about anxiety, not pleasant.

Caren, forgot to post that I also love crockpots. Just bought one at a garage sale to replace my ancient one.

Kate, sorry you will miss the "girls day" as it sounded like so much fun.

I'm sure there were others I meant to comment on but can't remember.


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry, my computer sent the message before I was ready. I was trying to say that it is getting to be the weather for soup. I agree with you Sam, not enough is being said about childhood cancers.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> That is a grand idea! I'm in{{{{{all of us}}}}}
> 
> Julie, you were absolutely right NOT to want those kids doing any maintenance work-- if done wrong, they could claim YOU did it wrong. I just don't like having more than 1 worker in the house, esp if I do not trust them.
> 
> ...


Awww!! I love a good hug and it seems I have become quite good at them!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, love the Canadian writing and learned a lot about what some funny things about each province. Truth in humor. I must print that out.
> 
> Julie, hope things soon work out so you are comfortable living where you are and not made to feel like you are under inspection at any moment, especially since he is the one that gave you threatening news.
> 
> ...


That is exactly my point! and why I just cannot tolerate him 'switching hats' from Maintenance, to Agent. He has some issue over the fact that a Maintenance man has the right of entry, whereas he has to give me written notice. I knew immediately from his body language that he would have loved to launch at me - he was livid.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, I hate when I feel like that. I'm definitely in on group hug.
.
Speaking of group hug, what better hug than Pooh and friends.
Monday, wow, Venice. Have a wonderful time.
Matthew, wishing you a very happy birthday. Always love seeing your drawings.
June, I've had that happen more than once, and always so relieved when I find out children are fine.
Caren, love coffee cup.
Kate, healing energy sent your way.
Daralene, so glad you feel so good.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Caren* I will give your coffee the :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, how about a great big group hug?
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


I'm in.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I'm in.....


During a phone call last night (while I was on 'hold') I had the Diabelli, with a counterpoint of something with Satchmo- should have written it down at the time- it was not as awful as one might suspect!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jknappva said:


> A very happy birthday to Matthew!! I hope he enjoys it. You might want to tell him that cats use their whiskers to judge if a space is large enough for them to get through!!! So very necessary to them.
> I'm glad #1 son is allowed to play in the concert. After all those years, I'm sure they'll miss him.
> Hugs to you and Matthew, if he'll allow it!
> Junek


Happy birthday, Matthew


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is exactly my point! and why I just cannot tolerate him 'switching hats' from Maintenance, to Agent. He has some issue over the fact that a Maintenance man has the right of entry, whereas he has to give me written notice. I knew immediately from his body language that he would have loved to launch at me - he was livid.


Huge difference being the maintenance man didn't threaten loss of a roof over your head. Strange that he doesn't understand that one. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Huge difference being the maintenance man didn't threaten loss of a roof over your head. Strange that he doesn't understand that one. :roll:


He is lazy, and on a money grabbing exercise!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> During a phone call last night (while I was on 'hold') I had the Diabelli, with a counterpoint of something with Satchmo- should have written it down at the time- it was not as awful as one might suspect!


Sounds interesting!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sounds interesting!!


I was most interested when a former Professor of Piano was leaving Tamas Vesmas I think- I always muddle with Tamas Vasary- demonstrating some Trenery time from Bach which they have only relatively recently been able to decode and decipher, and therefore to play- that Bach is the first Jazz player.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, it has been an action-packed day of dramas so far, at my place. I was expecting a workman (I thought) to do some (unspecified) work, at 12 -30pm., or maybe 2 o'clock. I was talking on the phone to a Friend, when the mobile goes off, and I can see it is the Agent. I said I think I better take this call, and asked Linda to wait for me to get back to her. It was the Agent wanting to bring forward the appointment to immediately. I said they could come at 10. But felt really pressured, because I still had quite some sorting to do in the box/work room. So they could get access to the mouldy part of the ceiling. To my surprise it turned out to be the Agent and a large number of his younger children. I told him I was not prepared to let him in, because he was attempting to wear two hats (agent and Maintenance man). In my opinion Agents should only have access when they have formally requested an inspection. Workmen are welcome. I was not happy at all about the prospect of the work being tackled by children. They all trouped out, and shortly after I got an email claiming I had made him look stupid in front of his children, and that I should have told him by phone or email. I did not know he was intending on coming himself. So that was a bit impossible.
> I had asked Louise in the middle flat to drop by, after she got back from the doctor. she was at the front door wondering where I was, when they all filed past. I let Louise into the garden, locked the gate, and gave her the key to let Ringo out of his run. He went a bit stupid- because of having been restricted to his run- but Louise is very good with animals, and he adores her. So we got him under control, and Louise had the glass of water she had asked for and we chatted about the situation. It turns out my firework fiend is also the Agent! I told Louise I already had a complaint in front of the Council, for the fireworks at 2 -50 in the morning, which ever day it was. Helen and Jeremy, Louise's Daughter and Boyfriend, had seen the fireworks come from the front house. so I rang and added that information. I got onto the non-emergency Police,
> to look into how to go about getting a Protection Order, because the Agent's body language was very threatening. (reminds me too much of the ex) A Trespass Notice is very difficult, because we are all on the one Title. (Land Title) ++I am to go to a lawyer or the Family Court, when I am able. As Monday is the Christmas Party at the Marae that is what I will do first. Tuesday I have an appointment to see the doctor, again at the Marae, so maybe I can do it on the way home from that.
> I have various emails come in full of bluster from the Agent, and I have told him by email that he is not to attempt to talk with me, or approach my house, or I will call the Police.
> Have also emailed the Landlord in Melbourne to tell him my decision, that the Agent is not welcome in my house.


Hopefully you are keeping copies of the emails you are receiving from your Agent, you never know if you will need them one day. Hopefully not of course!

Honestly cannot believe that he would expose his children to the mold, doesn't he realise one can die from mold!!!!!!! 
Can't stop shaking my head at his stupidity. Here in Canada whoever is cleaning/repairing moldy areas has to be outfitted in special clothing.

Never in a million years would I expose my child/children to mold.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Hopefully you are keeping copies of the emails you are receiving from your Agent, you never know if you will need them one day. Hopefully not of course!
> 
> Honestly cannot believe that he would expose his children to the mold, doesn't he realise one can die from mold!!!!!!!
> Can't stop shaking my head at his stupidity. Here in Canada whoever is cleaning/repairing moldy areas has to be outfitted in special clothing.
> ...


I think he is a bit ill-educated. The schooling System in Samoa will have a heavy concentration on the Bible- there is not much else available in print!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was most interested when a former Professor of Piano was leaving Tamas Vesmas I think- I always muddle with Tamas Vasary- demonstrating some Trenery time from Bach which they have only relatively recently been able to decode and decipher, and therefore to play- that Bach is the first Jazz player.


I do remember reading something about that. I once saw Tamas Vasary play and he was wonderful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I do remember reading something about that. I once saw Tamas Vasary play and he was wonderful!


Tamas Vesmas is pretty good too!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Finally rained in So Cal. Everything is fresh for the holdidays. 
Thanks for the turkey recipes. I'll try some Dec 26. 
Karena


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Off to Santa's Art Shop.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

How cute, do the grandkids believe him? No flooding in our area, thanks for asking, and thank God it was not as sever as first thought to be. We are expecting some at the end of next week, let's hope it materializes, we need it so badly in our mountains for the snow pack.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I had seen on the news where you got quite a rain, I hope there were no flooding problems near you, seems crazy you need the water & it comes in such a way that it runs off, what a waste.
> Glad you are feeling better, that Vicks is amazing stuff. My DH always tells the GKs that his grandpa invented it :roll: ( since that's our last name)


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I am going to Venice on Tuesday!!!


Lucky you! When you return maybe you can relive it through these books. Have a wonderful time!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Matthew
> 
> May your Dreams come true.
> 
> Since you love animals I will send you a Birthday wish from Roland, our little grand dog. He would love you for sure.


Such a sweet expression.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Amen to that, I am in Orange County and we were just beaming to get the rain as well. My son lives in San Diego and his was later than ours but also got some.


Karena said:


> Finally rained in So Cal. Everything is fresh for the holdidays.
> Thanks for the turkey recipes. I'll try some Dec 26.
> Karena


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I wanted to post my new coffee cup for all of you. I got it at a pottery show and just love it. Reminds me of a Japanese painting and the glaze is so natural.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I wanted to post my new coffee cup for all of you. I got it at a pottery show and just love it. Reminds me of a Japanese painting and the glaze is so natural.


Very pretty-- I am always drawn to Asian art.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Oh yes I do get to knit, I would be going round the bend if I couldn't.


I'll be glad to add Paul's dad to my prayers. As someone once said, "I knit so I won't kill"!
LOL!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I wanted to post my new coffee cup for all of you. I got it at a pottery show and just love it. Reminds me of a Japanese painting and the glaze is so natural.


Looks like there is a touch of Iron in the glaze recipe- to break to the red!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'll be glad to add Paul's dad to my prayers. As someone once said, "I knit so I won't kill"!
> LOL!!
> Junek


I believe it is what keeps me sane.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, it's 925am & I can finally see the sun trying to peak over the horizon.
> The tress are all covered in hoar frost this morning, it looks so pretty.
> My DH just told me at breakfast that it is such a depressing time of year with so little daylight & so little to do. Only a man( sorry Sam) could say there isn't much to do in the month before Christmas! It's just so amazing how all the cards, decorating, baking, cooking,cleaning,shopping & wrapping get magically done all by themselves :roll: :roll:


Well, I guess we know where the cleaning elves are. Or at least where your DH thinks they are. But we know better!
Junek


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was most interested when a former Professor of Piano was leaving Tamas Vesmas I think- I always muddle with Tamas Vasary- demonstrating some Trenery time from Bach which they have only relatively recently been able to decode and decipher, and therefore to play- that Bach is the first Jazz player.


Julie, do you know the Jacques Loussier 'Play Bach' recordings? We heard him perform in Peterbough Cathedral about 20 years ago, and it was a memorable, as well as an enjoyable, experience. Jazz piano, using music from Bach and other classical composers.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, love the Canadian writing and learned a lot about what some funny things about each province. Truth in humor. I must print that out.
> 
> Julie, hope things soon work out so you are comfortable living where you are and not made to feel like you are under inspection at any moment, especially since he is the one that gave you threatening news.
> 
> ...


Darlene, I'm so glad you finally have relief from the arthritis and the fibro. I'm praying it will continue!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> JoyThat is wonderful news about Tim.
> BonnieLoved the Canadian humor. Made me chuckle.
> Juliehope your landlord issues are resolved favorably for you.
> KateI hope you feel better soon. Sorry you missed the outing but its good that youre homebeing ill when traveling is miserable.
> ...


I'm glad your surgery was successful and you had no ill effects. I always find the third day after surgery is usually worse than the day after!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I am going to Venice on Tuesday!!!


Safe travels. Would love to see some pictures of your Venetian holiday!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I wanted to post my new coffee cup for all of you. I got it at a pottery show and just love it. Reminds me of a Japanese painting and the glaze is so natural.


Quite unusual and very rustic looking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Julie, do you know the Jacques Loussier 'Play Bach' recordings? We heard him perform in Peterbough Cathedral about 20 years ago, and it was a memorable, as well as an enjoyable, experience. Jazz piano, using music from Bach and other classical composers.


I had a recording, which I nearly wore out- of: Loussier Plays Bach- so as I was a student in those days- with some discretionary money, I went to the concert when they visited here, about 1970!
I really enjoyed the whole performance- although I was a bit startled that so many pieces I knew by heart, from my recording!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Oh, yes, Londy, pix, please of your holiday in Italy! 

Frustrating morning! HyVee had a breakfast special that would give me 3 cents off gas (holiday coming!) so I went to eat and read. She brought my plate with no hash browns, insisted they were NOT part of the deal. I got the paper to show her, got the hash browns.

Came home to read KP and found a shawl I really liked (Panache from Ravelry), tried to print it, needed ink, thought it was the color one because pix were not right colors, changed that, still wouldn't give me a good copy. Put in black, too, and finally got a good copy. AARGH. Sure do hope I didn't waste the color one that was in there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, yes, Londy, pix, please of your holiday in Italy!
> 
> Frustrating morning! HyVee had a breakfast special that would give me 3 cents off gas (holiday coming!) so I went to eat and read. She brought my plate with no hash browns, insisted they were NOT part of the deal. I got the paper to show her, got the hash browns.
> 
> Came home to read KP and found a shawl I really liked (Panache from Ravelry), tried to print it, needed ink, thought it was the color one because pix were not right colors, changed that, still wouldn't give me a good copy. Put in black, too, and finally got a good copy. AARGH. Sure do hope I didn't waste the color one that was in there.


They are SO pricey- more than I paid for the printer often, for the two cartridges!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Good evening/afternoon/morning everyone! I've not been able to post much lately, life/Christmas/family got in the way, so I'm very grateful to Kate for her summary! Sam, a great start to this weeks TP with more than enough recipes as usual. You're right soup is just the thing for this weather. Like PurpleFi we had a hard frost this morning but later the sun came out and we had a beautiful bright sunny day with blue skies and temperatures of about 5c. Although the temperature is expected to rise tomorrow we may have rain with it, so it will probably revert to grey gloom again! Had a touch of Domestic Goddess today and made the first batch (this year) of mince pies. Of course I had to try one (or three) and they don't seem too bad! DS is round for dinner tomorrow so I'm sure he'll give me his opinion! Love and hugs to all. I hope everyone has a great weekend - I'll try and keep up this week!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I'm glad your surgery was successful and you had no ill effects. I always find the third day after surgery is usually worse than the day after!!
> Junek


Thank you. I was surprised at the delayed reaction.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a recording, which I nearly wore out- of: Loussier Plays Bach- so as I was a student in those days- with some discretionary money, I went to the concert when they visited here, about 1970!
> I really enjoyed the whole performance- although I was a bit startled that so many pieces I knew by heart, from my recording!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> Thank you. I was surprised at the delayed reaction.


Healing Wishes Chris.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Matthew!


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Sam,
I'm glad to hear that your check-up went well and without hitches. At this point patience is the name of the game, I've learned. Make the most with what we've got.

Your soups sound WONDERFUL! I'm a soup person too and have just finished putting up a pot with basically mixed beans and all the other pureed veggies in my ice box. With a little olive oil, minced garlic, salt and pepper: it's rather good and full bodied like yours are. My sights are now on your tomato soup- it sounds delicious.

Continue to mend well, remember to always wear your woolies when going out and always smell the roses :thumbup: 
Sarah


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are SO pricey- more than I paid for the printer often, for the two cartridges!


Oh, yes-- used to get them at Sam's for a decent price but lately they are as pricey as at WalMart or Staples. And my HP has so little ink in each cartridge-- probably won't buy a HP next time. DD#1 gets refills for their work computer/printers and suggested I do so as printer is old and probably wouldn't matter much at this point. But I don't need a dozen!! LOL


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, how about a great big group hug?
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{ all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


I am in on this....you all mean more to me then I could ever express.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

ChrisEl said:


> Thank you. I was surprised at the delayed reaction.


When I took that fall a month ago, a couple on here warned that the third day would be the worst-- and it was-- just about everything hurt that day. Of course, since it was very cold and gloomy, that did NOT help. Hope you are feeling better very soon!


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Kate,
You're really a good friend to all KP's. Thanks for everything you do you us. It is appreciated.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you Julie! I don't know what my problem is. It just hit all of a sudden. Still a little anxious, but the rest is better. I don't like it when I get this way, because it usually means bad news, but it could just as well be "me".


I have times like that too Tami so just know you are not alone. It can be very distracting to feel "something" and not really have a source for the feeling. Mine usually revolve around my DD and GD that live so very far away from me. They have been having some health issues lately and I guess that sticks in my brain.

Evelyn


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

EJS said:


> I am in on this....you all mean more to me then I could ever express.


You mean a lot to us as well. Glad you could pop in and share a hug.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, yes-- used to get them at Sam's for a decent price but lately they are as pricey as at WalMart or Staples. And my HP has so little ink in each cartridge-- probably won't buy a HP next time. DD#1 gets refills for their work computer/printers and suggested I do so as printer is old and probably wouldn't matter much at this point. But I don't need a dozen!! LOL


I could probably use that many!!!!!!!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am just taking some time to share some of my most recent knits and Matthew's current drawing.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Matthew did a great job with the whiskers, even if he didn't want to!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Pacer, I love the bell. Someday I will learn to knit! Matthew has captured the cat beautifully. I am sending my Happy Birthday wishes to him as well.

Evelyn


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Healing Wishes Chris.


Thank you so much.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Silverowl said:


> Oh yes I do get to knit, I would be going round the bend if I couldn't.


When my moms health was failing I was able to crochet and got many projects done. I had worked on a shawl for her but she never got to use it. It was just comforting to be able to make it. She loved to crochet for us and was thrilled when I finally, at age 50, took up the hook. I ended up sending the shawl to my sister that has mental and physical disabilities. I do not know if she ever uses it  
However, when my dad was ill I didn't get to do any crochet work. He missed mom so much and needed constant reassurance that he would see her again. He worried so much that he was not good enough :'(
I have an older sister that actually had the audacity to tell him he had been a horrible husband. He and Mom had been partners for nearly 70 years (62 married). It has been just 2 years and I miss them so much.
Evelyn


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am just taking some time to share some of my most recent knits and Matthew's current drawing.


Please tell Matthew his cat is delightful and thanks for the pleasure of seeing it!
Love your knitted items. Thank goodness, my holiday knitting is finished except for a scarf I decided to knit for my sister as a little extra. I'm so glad I started early so I wasn't rushed!
Have you heard anything from Bella's family?
Junek


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, yes-- used to get them at Sam's for a decent price but lately they are as pricey as at WalMart or Staples. And my HP has so little ink in each cartridge-- probably won't buy a HP next time. DD#1 gets refills for their work computer/printers and suggested I do so as printer is old and probably wouldn't matter much at this point. But I don't need a dozen!! LOL


Are you aware that you can get a Continuous Ink Supply system for many HP printers? Check it out online and see if your printer is one that they have it for. I buy my ink by the pint at the Iguana Ink store (he also fixes printers) as I have to do sometimes 25-30 copies at a time for my family history class. It may be worth checking out. 
Report on Molly is that her blood glucose was 52 today though her weight has stayed at 50 pounds. The vet now wants us to use 7 unit of insulin and add 1/4 more cup of her kibble to see if we can get her to not get quite so low in the sugar department. Once again, I appreciate all your kind thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

EJS said:


> When my moms health was failing I was able to crochet and got many projects done. I had worked on a shawl for her but she never got to use it. It was just comforting to be able to make it. She loved to crochet for us and was thrilled when I finally, at age 50, took up the hook. I ended up sending the shawl to my sister that has mental and physical disabilities. I do not know if she ever uses it
> However, when my dad was ill I didn't get to do any crochet work. He missed mom so much and needed constant reassurance that he would see her again. He worried so much that he was not good enough :'(
> I have an older sister that actually had the audacity to tell him he had been a horrible husband. He and Mom had been partners for nearly 70 years (62 married). It has been just 2 years and I miss them so much.
> Evelyn


I don't think we ever get over the loss of our parents. I lost my father when I was in my teens and I still miss him. When my mother died almost 20 years ago, I felt like an orphan even though I was in my 50s.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Are you aware that you can get a Continuous Ink Supply system for many HP printers? Check it out online and see if your printer is one that they have it for. I buy my ink by the pint at the Iguana Ink store (he also fixes printers) as I have to do sometimes 25-30 copies at a time for my family history class. It may be worth checking out.
> Report on Molly is that her blood glucose was 52 today though her weight has stayed at 50 pounds. The vet now wants us to use 7 unites of insulin and add 1/4 more cup of her kibble to see if we can get her to not get quite so low in the sugar department. Once again, I appreciate all your kind thoughts and prayers.


I'm glad to hear the Molly is improving although maybe responding too well to the insulin. I've wondered how she was but never thought to ask.
Junek


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> I am just taking some time to share some of my most recent knits and Matthew's current drawing.


Great knitting Pacer, I specially like the bell. Tell Matthew I think his cat is awesome and the whiskers make it perfect!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tamas Vesmas is pretty good too!


It must be in their names


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

pacer said:


> I am just taking some time to share some of my most recent knits and Matthew's current drawing.


your knitting is very pretty-- Matthew's cat is right on! And the whiskers are just perfect.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

So, I got my glasses replaced!! I had been without so long that I am going through that getting used to period. I went from progressive bifocals to the lined ones as they are more cost effective right now. Quite a difference. 
Now if we can just get this head congestion figured out and under control. 
I find myself a bit out of sorts this Christmas season. 
I did put my tree up for the GK to decorate though and watching the baby get busy was a treat. She will be 2 the week before Christmas. She dragged the container of ornaments to the tree and just started hanging them. Needless to say we had clusters around the bottom. I left them until her sister came over to spread them out. Still have a few for the GS to add but it is fun to look at. Want to do some crafts with the kids too but getting it done is another thing. Aaah, deep breath.
Evelyn


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jknappva said:


> Please tell Matthew his cat is delightful and thanks for the pleasure of seeing it!
> Love your knitted items. Thank goodness, my holiday knitting is finished except for a scarf I decided to knit for my sister as a little extra. I'm so glad I started early so I wasn't rushed!
> Have you heard anything from Bella's family?
> Junek


Bella was in very bad condition at the beginning of the week. They have exhausted areas on the body to maintain an IV so she had to have a central line put in which meant that she would have to go under anesthesia. There was talk of her ending up in pediatric ICU again. The anesthesia flares up the Ileus condition with her intestines and she relies on feedings to the intestines to stay alive. She eats very little when she is well because her stomach cannot process the foods without bringing it back up. I asked about her at church yesterday, but nobody knew any more than I already know. I haven't been by their home this week due to a very hectic schedule. I was not feeling well Thursday night so I only slept about 4 hours before going in to work on Friday. I did sleep in today since I didn't have to work. I thought about getting up early to start chores, but opted to sleep as long as I felt like it. I have 1/2 of my laundry done and most of the dishes are cleaned and put away. I suspect that Bella could possibly stay in the hospital for a few more weeks, but I hope not. It has been almost a month now. This coming Tuesday will be 4 weeks since she went into the hospital.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> I wanted to post my new coffee cup for all of you. I got it at a pottery show and just love it. Reminds me of a Japanese painting and the glaze is so natural.


It is beautiful. Obviously lovingly crafted.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

EJS said:


> He worried so much that he was not good enough :'( I have an older sister that actually had the audacity to tell him he had been a horrible husband. He and Mom had been partners for nearly 70 years (62 married). It has been just 2 years and I miss them so much. Evelyn


Losing parents is very hard. We seldom understand the dynamics of a marriage. Your sister must have been having issues with either him or his end of life to say such a thing. I'm so glad you were there to help him over that one. That put some stars in YOUR crown!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Matthew did a great job with the whiskers, even if he didn't want to!


And great to see some of your work, Pacer!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he really isn't destructive - usually I am amused at his antics - but then I can go home when it gets to be too much. lol poor Heidi is hard pressed sometimes to get done what she needs to get done. --- sam



London Girl said:


> I was very impressed with the book that Bailee made to commemorate her close friend that died, she has such compassion, that one and she is going on to do great things in her life. As for Bentley, just grin and bear it for a couple of years, he may be getting it out of his system now and the 'twos' will be total tranquility! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kathleendoris said:


> Julie, do you know the Jacques Loussier 'Play Bach' recordings? We heard him perform in Peterbough Cathedral about 20 years ago, and it was a memorable, as well as an enjoyable, experience. Jazz piano, using music from Bach and other classical composers.


I do and saw him on a trip to London, years ago. Fantastic!!

Edit Just seen your post. Julie. It must have been in the 70s when I saw them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and we will expect to see you at the kap when you do. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> And I'm coming with her :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> When my moms health was failing I was able to crochet and got many projects done. I had worked on a shawl for her but she never got to use it. It was just comforting to be able to make it. She loved to crochet for us and was thrilled when I finally, at age 50, took up the hook. I ended up sending the shawl to my sister that has mental and physical disabilities. I do not know if she ever uses it
> However, when my dad was ill I didn't get to do any crochet work. He missed mom so much and needed constant reassurance that he would see her again. He worried so much that he was not good enough :'(
> I have an older sister that actually had the audacity to tell him he had been a horrible husband. He and Mom had been partners for nearly 70 years (62 married). It has been just 2 years and I miss them so much.
> Evelyn


_Talofae!_ as my husband was used to say- when he saw the point, and wanted partly to add his blessing, and understanding.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does your pond every freeze? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. Gks coming to stay today.
> 
> Heaking and peaceful vibes and hugs to all


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too bad about meeting the girls - hope you are soon out of bed and back in the pink. --- sam



KateB said:


> Good morning....no, hold it right there because it's not!.....it's pouring with rain and I'm in bed with a stomach upset & can't go up to Glasgow to meet the girls.  :thumbdown: I think it was the lamb chops I had for tea last night and probably my own fault as I like all my meat very rare & that just doesn't kill the bugs if there are any. I cooked DH's for longer & he's ok, and I don't think it's a bug as I've not been sick, just the other end...TMI? :lol: Hopefully it'll pass quickly and, looking for the bright side, I might even drop a few pounds? Certainly don't feel like eating at the moment. TTYL


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> And great to see some of your work, Pacer!


Thank you. Usually I finish my knits and deliver them. After they are delivered I realize that I did not take any pictures to share. The bell was just a fun project to do with the ladies I knit with. They needed a stress relief project since we just finished doing quilt squares to learn new stitch techniques and in January we will start a new afghan to learn adding color to knitting. The bell was so super easy that they could follow the pattern without a lot of help which allowed me the time to make one during group time and finish mine as well. It was fun to get together and visit and knit.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Are you aware that you can get a Continuous Ink Supply system for many HP printers?
> 
> Report on Molly is that her blood glucose was 52 today though her weight has stayed at 50 pounds. .


Does Continuous Ink Supply require that I fill the cartridges? Not willing to do that, would have it all over He-- and gone! I will check it out.

I think that is a good report on Molly, right? Dealing with a diabetic dog is very hard (DD#1 had one) so I am glad you are getting things worked out. We do love our fur babies, don't we?


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Good Afternoon, Dear Hearts,
Have gone and come back home from the flea market. I made a total of 68 dishcloths (9 were solid red for my daughter and not for sale). When I left there only four had been sold. So no knitting needles but maybe will get enough money to buy some skeins of I Love This Cotton when it goes on sale next week. My granddaughter said she will get it and get her discount for me as well.
I have to say, I came home very upset as I saw some people who brought up bad memories for me and I have cried all afternoon. It is dreary here, so guess that is to be suspected, but Tami, I feel your pain today.
SAM, you certainly outdid yourself on the opening. I love soup, too, but unlike Matthew, I like a little juice to soak up the cornbread I put into mine. You must be so proud of Bailee. I have some grandchildren I am so proud of and some that keep us in turmoil. Our granddaughter is a beautiful and sweet girl, but is making so many poor choices with her life right now.going through rebellious teen years that we have lived through before, but at a much younger age. She keeps our home as well as hers upset all the time. I pray for her. All I can do, as she doesnt want to listen to any perspectives we might have. We all remember the word No from our babies. I think it was the first word mine learned. I hope your thumb and leg are better. Arthritis is hard to deal with for me with the cold and I am having a good bit of pain in my shoulder and neck aggravated by the crocheting I have been doing.
BONNIE, I think we all have our only a man stories. Mine thinks out get togethers are no problem but he douent deal with the preparing of the house as well as most of the cooking. I must say he does a lot in preparation but does not see what he doesnt do.
KATE, I am so sorry you did not get to go with the girls but am sure there will be other days. Best take care of yourself right now. It wasnt until I visited my Moms family in Massachusetts that I was enlightened on eating meats rare or medium rare. Dont want my food to moo or oink at me! Thank you for all the effort you have put into the summaries. They are wonderful when we cant always follow each day.
DAWN, prayers are being lifted for your DHs mom for a safe and immediate resolution to such a critical obstruction. I am so glad you got to be with Jeannette. That had to lift your spirits. I continue to pray for just the perfect job for your DH. I know this has been a burden for each of you, but a window will open in Gods timing.
JOY, What a miracle you have been blessed with. Prayer warriors will want to know when Tim goes for the excision of his pump. What a blessing and well deserved. I am sorry about your knitting buddy but thankful her husband put her stash to good use. I am sure she will be smiling from Heaven as each recipient works with her supplies.
JULIE, dear heart, I am so sorry you have had to deal with this agent and his children and yet so glad you had the wisdom to not let them in. What idiot would bring children into mold!
CAREN, I would love to know just how many crockpots I have replaced over the years. They are one of my most used items. I must tell you thank you for all our coffee and tea to start our day. They have been a treasure to start each day for me.
TAMI, As I said, I know how you feel when feeling anxious or downI will pray for you to feel the arms of the Angels around yoUthose from KTP as well as those from above to bring you a calmness and peace throughout emotional upheaval. 
MARY, please tell Matthew Happy Birthday and how much pleasure his wonderful drawings are to us all. He is such a talented young man and I feel someday we will all be able to stick out our chest and say Oh, I know this artist! 
JUNE, my sweetheart, I am lifting your daughter up for watched care from above and for you. We never stop being a mother no matter how old or how far away they are from us.
DARALENE, So so good to hear you are getting relief from your pain. Your coffee cup is pretty. I love both design and style.. I love coffee cups, doesnt everyone?
KANSAS-G-MA, I so can relate to your frustration with your printer. Ask me how I know. If I want to print anything now it has to go to Jims email and be printed on his printer and he is stingy with his ink cartridges. Hate it. They are so expensive and then not to have the printer working is another headache. Hope it will get better for you, darling.
ANGELAM, I will be a Domestic Goddess next week as I clean the house for the holidays. I know I will have it to do all over again afterwards but just cant have kids coming in to dirt. Do you ever remember going to your Moms house and thinking, How does she live in this?. I do. Now I understand completely since age and health issues have walked all over me.
EVELYN, You are so loved and so important here. When I read others postings, I always wish I had thought to say what they said or I could add something really worthwhile to a conversation. The great thing about KTP is we are loved unconditionally and everything we say is of some worth to someone out here in cyber space. I Love You because God made youa one design only and we love your sweet spirit.
Well, I have once again taken up far too much space, so will get off here and give someone else their turn. I do try to play niceLOL
I Love You All To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks tami - hope her computers get fixed real soon. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Jumping in for just a minute. (Well, I can't lie, I will probably read all 5 pages) before I get my bottom in gear and finish my cards to go out.
> 
> I just got an email from Dreamweaver. She just got her card list last night. She has been very busy since they got home and is having major computer issues. Ipad is down completely, and her other two computers are also sick, going to a friend to get fixed, hopefully today. She can't even get to her email thru her DH's computer. Asked me to re-send the list to her at his email. They are fine. Misses us.
> 
> Tami


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Are you aware that you can get a Continuous Ink Supply system for many HP printers? Check it out online and see if your printer is one that they have it for. I buy my ink by the pint at the Iguana Ink store (he also fixes printers) as I have to do sometimes 25-30 copies at a time for my family history class. It may be worth checking out.
> Report on Molly is that her blood glucose was 52 today though her weight has stayed at 50 pounds. The vet now wants us to use 7 unit of insulin and add 1/4 more cup of her kibble to see if we can get her to not get quite so low in the sugar department. Once again, I appreciate all your kind thoughts and prayers.


I have to measure Ringo by his Waistline! He has his good dog sausage- the best is possum meat- but twice the price- His kibble is largely now his 'reinforcement' he is into some serious training at last-We are working on _alu_ (go) and _Sau_ (come). For the life of me I cannot recall whether he barked at the Agent yesterday- I rather wish he had set up a big fuss!
I am glad Molly can have a little more to eat- it is hard when one has had to cut back so drastically. Do I hear some sadness, Joyce, or are you a bit tired?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kathleendoris said:


> Matthew did a great job with the whiskers, even if he didn't want to!


Great and lovely knitting, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella was in very bad condition at the beginning of the week. They have exhausted areas on the body to maintain an IV so she had to have a central line put in which meant that she would have to go under anesthesia. There was talk of her ending up in pediatric ICU again. The anesthesia flares up the Ileus condition with her intestines and she relies on feedings to the intestines to stay alive. She eats very little when she is well because her stomach cannot process the foods without bringing it back up. I asked about her at church yesterday, but nobody knew any more than I already know. I haven't been by their home this week due to a very hectic schedule. I was not feeling well Thursday night so I only slept about 4 hours before going in to work on Friday. I did sleep in today since I didn't have to work. I thought about getting up early to start chores, but opted to sleep as long as I felt like it. I have 1/2 of my laundry done and most of the dishes are cleaned and put away. I suspect that Bella could possibly stay in the hospital for a few more weeks, but I hope not. It has been almost a month now. This coming Tuesday will be 4 weeks since she went into the hospital.


Pacer, my thoughts are with you, but more especially with little Bella- whose time in this mortal coil has been so trying, and for her family.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good luck with your move, hope it goes all ok. Will you be this way in your new home?


I will be in Romford when I move. Once we get the contracts exchanged my sons and sons in law will be putting in a new kitchen and then I will move in. I will be at my sister's from next Friday till then. Got quite a bit done today, my neighbour came to say that she was sorry I was leaving and ended up taking a shelf unit and bedroom suite! So less to get rid of other ways. Shattered now so just watching a bit of tv then off too bed. Take care all. You're in my prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I do and saw him on a trip to London, years ago. Fantastic!!
> 
> Edit Just seen your post. Julie. It must have been in the 70s when I saw them.


Jacques hinself, was a serious 'looker'!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am just taking some time to share some of my most recent knits and Matthew's current drawing.


Pacer asked me to change the bell so it is not sideways. I hope this works. Shirley

ps. Matthew's cats are getting better and better with each one. The whiskers really finish them up beautifully. Good job to both of you!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pacer, my thoughts are with you, but more especially with little Bella- whose time in this mortal coil has been so trying, and for her family.


Pacer, I am so sorry about poor little Bella. Prayers for all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thank you. Usually I finish my knits and deliver them. After they are delivered I realize that I did not take any pictures to share. The bell was just a fun project to do with the ladies I knit with. They needed a stress relief project since we just finished doing quilt squares to learn new stitch techniques and in January we will start a new afghan to learn adding color to knitting. The bell was so super easy that they could follow the pattern without a lot of help which allowed me the time to make one during group time and finish mine as well. It was fun to get together and visit and knit.


Everyone reports what a fine knitter you are, but I had been aware I saw little of your own work- I know the feeling when you suddenly realise 'oh bother' I forgot AGAIN!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Jacques hinself, was a serious 'looker'!


Ooh, I remember and oozed charm if I am right.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lots of hugs zooming your way tami. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I used to think like Matthew. I still like less "soup" and more "stuff" in it!
> 
> Dawn, I hope you enjoyed your visit with Rookie.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ooh, I remember and oozed charm if I am right.


The typical French Heart Throb British girls are warned about, and inevitably fall for!!!!!!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I do and saw him on a trip to London, years ago. Fantastic!!
> 
> Edit Just seen your post. Julie. It must have been in the 70s when I saw them.


We had had the Play Bach LPs since the 1970s, so it was a real treat to hear so much 'live'. I have been trying to remember when it was: certainly July, because I bought the tickets as a birthday present for my husband, and either 1996 or 1997.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Betty, the Agent comes from a culture that is seriously impoverished- there is virtually nothing to read apart from Scripture. So it is not entirely his 'fault'.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday matthew - enjoy your dinner out. --- sam



pacer said:


> Tami...Thanks for the update on Jynx. Always happier to hear that someone's absence is due to computers than personal health. Thanks once again for coordinating the card exchange. Ours were mailed yesterday and we have already received 3. It is great being able to give Matthew his own mail and then he hands it to me to read to him. He has never learned to read cursive and won't let me teach him (yet). It is like a whole new language for his brain to try to figure out and that challenges him. I finally convinced him that cats need whiskers and he needs to learn to draw them into the drawings. That was a battle that I did not want to give up on and so glad I didn't. He is currently working on a commissioned set of drawings and doing fantastic. We will post here when we have permission to do so.
> 
> Bonnie...I enjoyed the laugh over reading about Canadians. I certainly don't want such cold weather to come our way as it does get cold enough here. I do remember a winter in the early 1980's that we had windchills each weekend that were around 100 degrees below zero Fahrenheit and cars would not start. During the weeks it warmed up to around 30-40 below zero windchills. Too cold for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> Good Afternoon, Dear Hearts,
> Have gone and come back home from the flea market. I made a total of 68 dishcloths (9 were solid red for my daughter and not for sale). When I left there only four had been sold. I came home very upset as I saw some people who brought up bad memories for me and I have cried all afternoon.


TY, Bulldog, for the comments on the printer. Great when they work, dreadful when they don't!

How sad you didn't sell more dishcloths-- these are quite popular here, I believe, but don't know how many are making them now and that might affect how many would be sold.

My late husband was wonderful about helping clean house when he wanted company. He'd send me to the kitchen to do supper and snacks, then vacuum, dust, straighten, etc, until the house looked better than I would have gotten it. We had lots of company on that basis.

So sorry for the bad memories. Those I really understand and try to avoid. Go to the digest for KP and read the Secret Lives of Sheep-- that is bound to put a smile on your pretty face. Wish I could give you a big hug and make it better. Sometimes I watch a child's movie (Jungle Book, Snow White or Cinderella because I can sing along) or one of Don Knotts' (The Private Eyes) which never fails to drive out sadness.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he did get the depressing right. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, it's 925am & I can finally see the sun trying to peak over the horizon.
> The tress are all covered in hoar frost this morning, it looks so pretty.
> My DH just told me at breakfast that it is such a depressing time of year with so little daylight & so little to do. Only a man( sorry Sam) could say there isn't much to do in the month before Christmas! It's just so amazing how all the cards, decorating, baking, cooking,cleaning,shopping & wrapping get magically done all by themselves :roll: :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> We had had the Play Bach LPs since the 1970s, so it was a real treat to hear so much 'live'. I have been trying to remember when it was: certainly July, because I bought the tickets as a birthday present for my husband, and either 1996 or 1997.


Mwyffanwy had all my vinyls, and the very good player we had invested in together- when I left Christchurch in 1992. But then I met Fale and life totally changed. Not sure that I was forgiven for selling up the house, but I needed out from the pressure the ex and Partner were putting me under- Had never intended to live in Christchurch- too flat for me. I am a hills person. But also my dad was in Auckland, and turning 70- and I wanted to be there for him. What I was leading up to mentioning- was the bulk of my really precious things were with Miffy, but then she chose to go to Europe, via the States, and left everything with a German friend- but for reasons unknown she never turned up at the Memorial Service. Although there were more than 2000 present. pretty remarkable for a lass only just 22.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pacer, my thoughts are with you, but more especially with little Bella- whose time in this mortal coil has been so trying, and for her family.


Oh, Pacer, I totally missed your writing about Bella. She just can't catch a break, can she? More prayers her way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what was the name of the wine? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Matthew
> 
> May your Dreams come true.
> 
> Since you love animals I will send you a Birthday wish from Roland, our little grand dog. He would love you for sure.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

martina said:


> I will be in Romford when I move. Once we get the contracts exchanged my sons and sons in law will be putting in a new kitchen and then I will move in. I will be at my sister's from next Friday till then. Got quite a bit done today, my neighbour came to say that she was sorry I was leaving and ended up taking a shelf unit and bedroom suite! So less to get rid of other ways. Shattered now so just watching a bit of tv then off too bed. Take care all. You're in my prayers.


Clearing a house, moving to a new space, is quite stressful-- please take time for yourself and keep rested if you possibly can. Prayers and hugs your way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is a cozy mystery? --- sam



ChrisEl said:


> JoyThat is wonderful news about Tim.
> BonnieLoved the Canadian humor. Made me chuckle.
> Juliehope your landlord issues are resolved favorably for you.
> KateI hope you feel better soon. Sorry you missed the outing but its good that youre homebeing ill when traveling is miserable.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how lucky can you be - take lots of pictures for us. --- sam



London Girl said:


> I am going to Venice on Tuesday!!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Bella was in very bad condition at the beginning of the week. They have exhausted areas on the body to maintain an IV so she had to have a central line put in which meant that she would have to go under anesthesia. There was talk of her ending up in pediatric ICU again. The anesthesia flares up the Ileus condition with her intestines and she relies on feedings to the intestines to stay alive. She eats very little when she is well because her stomach cannot process the foods without bringing it back up. I asked about her at church yesterday, but nobody knew any more than I already know. I haven't been by their home this week due to a very hectic schedule. I was not feeling well Thursday night so I only slept about 4 hours before going in to work on Friday. I did sleep in today since I didn't have to work. I thought about getting up early to start chores, but opted to sleep as long as I felt like it. I have 1/2 of my laundry done and most of the dishes are cleaned and put away. I suspect that Bella could possibly stay in the hospital for a few more weeks, but I hope not. It has been almost a month now. This coming Tuesday will be 4 weeks since she went into the hospital.


Poor little Bella. This little girl has had so much to contend with in her life. Nothing is ever easy for her. Thank you for giving us this update. Sending loads of healing hugs and love to her. xx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey glennys2 - good to hear from you - what have you been knitting? are you ready for the holidays? --- sam



Glennys 2 said:


> Good and lucious sounding recipes this week Sam. It surse is getting to be the we


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> When I took that fall a month ago, a couple on here warned that the third day would be the worst-- and it was-- just about everything hurt that day. Of course, since it was very cold and gloomy, that did NOT help. Hope you are feeling better very soon!


Thank you for the kind wishes. It is cold and gloomy here too and you're right, it doesn't help--but I have decided to rest as long as I need to. I will get things done (or not) as I am able.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> I will be in Romford when I move. Once we get the contracts exchanged my sons and sons in law will be putting in a new kitchen and then I will move in. I will be at my sister's from next Friday till then. Got quite a bit done today, my neighbour came to say that she was sorry I was leaving and ended up taking a shelf unit and bedroom suite! So less to get rid of other ways. Shattered now so just watching a bit of tv then off too bed. Take care all. You're in my prayers.


So pleased your house sale has gone through, though all a bit of a rush in the end! I hope you will be able to relax once this week is over and move in to your lovely new home with a new kitchen once it's all ready. You're very lucky to have such handy sons, if I let mine loose it would be a demolition job! Hope we can see something of you when you are nearer London.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Pacer asked me to change the bell so it is not sideways. I hope this works. Shirley
> 
> ps. Matthew's cats are getting better and better with each one. The whiskers really finish them up beautifully. Good job to both of you!


Thanks Shirley. I love it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely cup daralene - hope it made the coffee taste better. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I wanted to post my new coffee cup for all of you. I got it at a pottery show and just love it. Reminds me of a Japanese painting and the glaze is so natural.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you angelam - we would love hearing from you when you have time - seems like it is a busy time for all of us. --- sam



angelam said:


> Good evening/afternoon/morning everyone! I've not been able to post much lately, life/Christmas/family got in the way, so I'm very grateful to Kate for her summary! Sam, a great start to this weeks TP with more than enough recipes as usual. You're right soup is just the thing for this weather. Like PurpleFi we had a hard frost this morning but later the sun came out and we had a beautiful bright sunny day with blue skies and temperatures of about 5c. Although the temperature is expected to rise tomorrow we may have rain with it, so it will probably revert to grey gloom again! Had a touch of Domestic Goddess today and made the first batch (this year) of mince pies. Of course I had to try one (or three) and they don't seem too bad! DS is round for dinner tomorrow so I'm sure he'll give me his opinion! Love and hugs to all. I hope everyone has a great weekend - I'll try and keep up this week!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I've always wanted to try making homemade tomato soup when are tomatoes are ripe during the summer. nerver have but I am still determined to do it sometime. --- sam



Sarah Chana said:


> Sam,
> I'm glad to hear that your check-up went well and without hitches. At this point patience is the name of the game, I've learned. Make the most with what we've got.
> 
> Your soups sound WONDERFUL! I'm a soup person too and have just finished putting up a pot with basically mixed beans and all the other pureed veggies in my ice box. With a little olive oil, minced garlic, salt and pepper: it's rather good and full bodied like yours are. My sights are now on your tomato soup- it sounds delicious.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how is the weather in your neck of arizone this morning evelyn? --- sam



EJS said:


> I am in on this....you all mean more to me then I could ever express.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

thewren said:


> what is a cozy mystery? --- sam


Cozy mysteries are often set in small towns, have characters you would relate to, have lots of humor, etc. Think Miss Marple with a funnybone. They do NOT involve "blood and guts" like some mysteries but usually have a good plot that gets your brain going. There's an excellent series set in a small town at the late end or after the Great Depression, titles are songs from 30s/40s--In the Still of the Night, Someone to Watch Over Me, etc. Can't think of author and can't go look because old cat is in lap protesting that I haven't sat enough! Jill someone, has at least one other series under this name. Cat moves-- last name is Churchill. Gives a very realistic pix of Depression Era.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tell Mathew the whiskers look good and make it more life like. --- sam



pacer said:


> I am just taking some time to share some of my most recent knits and Matthew's current drawing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I felt the same way - I was only 42 - but I really feel like an orphan now that the sisters are gone and I am the only one left of our family. --- sam



jknappva said:


> I don't think we ever get over the loss of our parents. I lost my father when I was in my teens and I still miss him. When my mother died almost 20 years ago, I felt like an orphan even though I was in my 50s.
> Junek


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

thewren said:


> what is a cozy mystery? --- sam


I think of it as a "gentle" mystery--little violence, with the murder usually occurring off-stage. They're often set in a village or small community of some sort, with an amateur detective. Agatha Christie's Miss Marples I would put in the "cozy" genre...as opposed to police procedurals, hard-boiled, etc. 
Just went to Wikipedia to make sure I was on the right track and found this reference which looks like a good source for finding new titles:
http://www.cozy-mystery.com/Cozy-Mysteries-by-Themes.html


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Cozy mysteries are often set in small towns, have characters you would relate to, have lots of humor, etc. Think Miss Marple with a funnybone.


Love that description. I like Jill Churchill's Jane Jeffries series too, especially the earlier ones.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mwyffanwy had all my vinyls, and the very good player we had invested in together- when I left Christchurch in 1992. But then I met Fale and life totally changed. Not sure that I was forgiven for selling up the house, but I needed out from the pressure the ex and Partner were putting me under- Had never intended to live in Christchurch- too flat for me. I am a hills person. But also my dad was in Auckland, and turning 70- and I wanted to be there for him. What I was leading up to mentioning- was the bulk of my really precious things were with Miffy, but then she chose to go to Europe, via the States, and left everything with a German friend- but for reasons unknown she never turned up at the Memorial Service. Although there were more than 2000 present. pretty remarkable for a lass only just 22.


The loss of those precious things must have seemed the least of your hurts at the time, but I am sure it would have been comforting in the long run to have 
had things, especially music, that you had shared.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you chrise - that looks like a great site you gave - I may have to order a couple. --- sam



ChrisEl said:


> I think of it as a "gentle" mystery--little violence, with the murder usually occurring off-stage. They're often set in a village or small community of some sort, with an amateur detective. Agatha Christie's Miss Marples I would put in the "cozy" genre...as opposed to police procedurals, hard-boiled, etc.
> Just went to Wikipedia to make sure I was on the right track and found this reference which looks like a good source for finding new titles:
> http://www.cozy-mystery.com/Cozy-Mysteries-by-Themes.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> The loss of those precious things must have seemed the least of your hurts at the time, but I am sure it would have been comforting in the long run to have
> had things, especially music, that you had shared.


I did have some quite obscure recordings- very hard to replace- but one's daughter is irreplaceable.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are having a "tropical" heatwave - it is 40° - but damp - the kind of cold that seems to chill the bones. a little actual sunlight which is always welcome - we have had too many dreary day lately.

I need to do laundry and there it still sits - so maybe I should do a few loads yet this afternoon. --- sam


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Chris, thank you for cozy mystery link.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

ChrisEl said:


> I think of it as a "gentle" mystery--little violence, with the murder usually occurring off-stage. They're often set in a village or small community of some sort, with an amateur detective. Agatha Christie's Miss Marples I would put in the "cozy" genre...as opposed to police procedurals, hard-boiled, etc.
> Just went to Wikipedia to make sure I was on the right track and found this reference which looks like a good source for finding new titles:
> http://www.cozy-mystery.com/Cozy-Mysteries-by-Themes.html


And a huge TY for this author list-- many of my favorites are on there but also a bunch of new ones. TY--TY--TY


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you all for the kind words regarding Tim and the future surgery. It may be quite some time before that surgery time but will certainly let you all know when it is to happen. It was a total surprise to the doctor as well and the pump's manufacturer has no guess/theory as to what happened either. And they can't investigate until it is removed. IF another should become in his best interest at some future date, one can be implanted again.

Thanks for Matthew's picture and best wishes for his birthday!

All of you are so special to me. This small community we live in is so self-restricting. By that I mean that they have little awareness of the isolation that they bind themselves with and keep new people out of closer friendships. AND this is the longest time we've ever lived in one community in the 50 plus years we have been married.

I don't know if we are just making the best of the circumstances or if we are constant reminder to them of something or another! LOL

Have a good evening, y'all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Pacer* Please tell Matthew  HAPPY BIRTHDAY! from me!!!


pacer said:


> Tami...Thanks for the update on Jynx. Always happier to hear that someone's absence is due to computers than personal health. Thanks once again for coordinating the card exchange. Ours were mailed yesterday and we have already received 3. It is great being able to give Matthew his own mail and then he hands it to me to read to him. He has never learned to read cursive and won't let me teach him (yet). It is like a whole new language for his brain to try to figure out and that challenges him. I finally convinced him that cats need whiskers and he needs to learn to draw them into the drawings. That was a battle that I did not want to give up on and so glad I didn't. He is currently working on a commissioned set of drawings and doing fantastic. We will post here when we have permission to do so.
> 
> Bonnie...I enjoyed the laugh over reading about Canadians. I certainly don't want such cold weather to come our way as it does get cold enough here. I do remember a winter in the early 1980's that we had windchills each weekend that were around 100 degrees below zero Fahrenheit and cars would not start. During the weeks it warmed up to around 30-40 below zero windchills. Too cold for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice knitting and tell Matthew his cat w/whiskers looks superb!


pacer said:


> I am just taking some time to share some of my most recent knits and Matthew's current drawing.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Matthew!!!

And the new cat is fantastic.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Pacer* I have managed to forget- what medium does Matthew use for his drawings?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I don't think we ever get over the loss of our parents. I lost my father when I was in my teens and I still miss him. When my mother died almost 20 years ago, I felt like an orphan even though I was in my 50s.
> Junek


I agree, a couple more weeks & my dad will be gone for 50 years, I was only 7, Moms been gone for 31 yrs in Jan. I still miss them.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am just taking some time to share some of my most recent knits and Matthew's current drawing.


Beautiful drawing!!!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm with the soup lovers! It's definitely a favorite. I think I'd like to try all the recipes, Sam. Thanks so much. The Ribollita is a favorite. We had it often during our two weeks in Tuscany. Each restaurant has it's own take on it. 

Jack's son and daughter-in-law came today so we could start going through some things. He will be taking a couple huge bags of books back to WI. We went out for lunch and had Juicy Lucy's. Do you know them? It's two ground beef patties grilled with a generous amount of cheese in the middle. There is usually a warning with them because that cheese is like molten lava and can do a lot of damage in your mouth if you don't wait a bit before taking a bite. They are delicious if you aren't to eager!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

EJS said:


> So, I got my glasses replaced!! I had been without so long that I am going through that getting used to period. I went from progressive bifocals to the lined ones as they are more cost effective right now. Quite a difference.
> Now if we can just get this head congestion figured out and under control.
> I find myself a bit out of sorts this Christmas season.
> I did put my tree up for the GK to decorate though and watching the baby get busy was a treat. She will be 2 the week before Christmas. She dragged the container of ornaments to the tree and just started hanging them. Needless to say we had clusters around the bottom. I left them until her sister came over to spread them out. Still have a few for the GS to add but it is fun to look at. Want to do some crafts with the kids too but getting it done is another thing. Aaah, deep breath.
> Evelyn


I'm glad you got your glasses. It's really hard to go without! Hope the congestion is soon gone. It's hard to get in the holiday spirit when you don't feel well.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Oops! Double post again!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella was in very bad condition at the beginning of the week. They have exhausted areas on the body to maintain an IV so she had to have a central line put in which meant that she would have to go under anesthesia. There was talk of her ending up in pediatric ICU again. The anesthesia flares up the Ileus condition with her intestines and she relies on feedings to the intestines to stay alive. She eats very little when she is well because her stomach cannot process the foods without bringing it back up. I asked about her at church yesterday, but nobody knew any more than I already know. I haven't been by their home this week due to a very hectic schedule. I was not feeling well Thursday night so I only slept about 4 hours before going in to work on Friday. I did sleep in today since I didn't have to work. I thought about getting up early to start chores, but opted to sleep as long as I felt like it. I have 1/2 of my laundry done and most of the dishes are cleaned and put away. I suspect that Bella could possibly stay in the hospital for a few more weeks, but I hope not. It has been almost a month now. This coming Tuesday will be 4 weeks since she went into the hospital.


I hope when you hear news, it will be good. I'm glad you decided to sleep as long as you could. You work so hard, it would be easy to lower your resistance when you don't have enough rest.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Oops! Double post again!!


EJS, I'm so glad you got the new glasses, whole new world, right? Somehow I missed your post, think I must have missed a couple pages somewhere.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

My dearest Betty, it's always such a pleasure to read your notes.
I'm so sorry your dish cloths didn't sell out completely, but even more sorry that you saw people who caused you pain. You know how much you mean to us and I hope you can forget those uncaring people.
My daughter and grandson in TX are fine. The dreams were just that...dreams. But it's always a pleasure to talk with her and no telling when she could have called. It's their busy time with people taking vacations so they won't lose the hours at year's end plus it's hunting season. And, of course, those men have to go out and shoot things.
Hope your grand daughter straightens herself out. Sometimes it's a wonder teens and parents and grandparents survive those teen years without someone going berserk!
Hugs, dear heart,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> I will be in Romford when I move. Once we get the contracts exchanged my sons and sons in law will be putting in a new kitchen and then I will move in. I will be at my sister's from next Friday till then. Got quite a bit done today, my neighbour came to say that she was sorry I was leaving and ended up taking a shelf unit and bedroom suite! So less to get rid of other ways. Shattered now so just watching a bit of tv then off too bed. Take care all. You're in my prayers.


Please rest when you can. Moving is hard work and very stressful. I'm so glad your sons are there to help you. Hope you can get the new kitchen finished quickly so you can have the move completed and in your very own place.
Junek


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I used to think like Matthew. I still like less "soup" and more "stuff" in it!
> 
> Dawn, I hope you enjoyed your visit with Rookie.
> 
> ...


I dislike those anxious emotional times hope your feeling better. Hugs


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Glad to hear that Tim doesn't need the pump anymore! Sorry that you got the lovely yarns that way at least her works and fiber love is appreciated someone.

Kate hope your feeling better.

Happy Birthday Matthew!!

Londy enjoy Venice! One of my favorite cities


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> I think of it as a "gentle" mystery--little violence, with the murder usually occurring off-stage. They're often set in a village or small community of some sort, with an amateur detective. Agatha Christie's Miss Marples I would put in the "cozy" genre...as opposed to police procedurals, hard-boiled, etc.
> Just went to Wikipedia to make sure I was on the right track and found this reference which looks like a good source for finding new titles:
> http://www.cozy-mystery.com/Cozy-Mysteries-by-Themes.html


I love cozies!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pacer, great knits, cute bell. Tell Matthew his cats are awesome! Sorry to hear poor little Bella isn't doing well, seems like she & her family can't get a break.
Evelyn, glad you finally got your glasses, I know I'd be lost without mine.
Hope the head congestion eases soon. Have you tried Japanese Mint oil? I find it works wonders to open up the sinuses.

I have been reading a set of books lately, 4 of them, called the People of the Longhouse by Michael & Kathleen Gear, they are archeologists & the books are a combination of history & fiction. I had read several of their books before, they have written a lot, but recently found one of these in the bargain bin prompting me to get the rest from the library, these ones are about the Iroquois peoples


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I forgot this with my other posts. I got this link to. A free book of hats that might interest some of you.

http://www.knittingdaily.com/cfs-filesystemfile.ashx/__key/CommunityServer.Components.PostAttachments/00.00.05.50.30/10-Free-Knitted-Hats.pdf


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I forgot this with my other posts. I got this link to. A free book of hats that might interest some of you.
> 
> http://www.knittingdaily.com/cfs-filesystemfile.ashx/__key/CommunityServer.Components.PostAttachments/00.00.05.50.30/10-Free-Knitted-Hats.pdf


Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Thank you all for the kind words regarding Tim and the future surgery. It may be quite some time before that surgery time but will certainly let you all know when it is to happen. It was a total surprise to the doctor as well and the pump's manufacturer has no guess/theory as to what happened either. And they can't investigate until it is removed. IF another should become in his best interest at some future date, one can be implanted again.
> 
> Thanks for Matthew's picture and best wishes for his birthday!
> 
> ...


Isn't it nice that through the internet, you have friendships around the world. Tim is a blessing to our knitting community as well. It is amazing that he is doing well and surprising the doctors. I am pleased for him to be doing so well.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, Mary. I so appreciate your kind words. You are such a sweet and caring lady.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Pacer* I have managed to forget- what medium does Matthew use for his drawings?


Matthew uses mechanical pencils and drawing paper. He use to use artists drawing pencils, but he primarily used the 2B lead which is the same as most school pencils here. He likes the mechanical pencils because he does not need to sharpen the pencil and the lead stays more consistent. Recently he told me that he likes the .7 size and not the .9 so I had to gift away the .9 that we had. Gifting mechanical pencils is not an issue as so many students use them at school. He is very particular on the drawing paper as well so I have to use caution when buying that for him. The autism shines through at times of choosing supplies to work with. He also uses blending stumps for some of his drawings.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the birthday wishes for Matthew. He was pleased to hear that so many people sent him messages for his birthday. Our dinner was very nice. We went to a restaurant that my DH would have preferred to not go to, but not his choice tonight. It was wonderful for me since we only had to pay for one meal and one dessert. Everything else was free due to coupons we had. That is right, 6 people meeting at this restaurant and only paid for one person to eat. After eating, DH and DS#1 left to get to the concert early as DS#1 needed to set up and warm up his trumpet. Matthew and I rode with our friends so we could socialize and enjoy our dessert. We got to the concert 20 minutes before it began. Seating was easy to deal with as it is not overly crowded. Normally my son would have some sort of solo, but not this time. He had one early in the semester and then picked up a second job. With two jobs he missed practices and gave up his solo. It was a wonderful concert. My MIL called to wish Matthew a happy birthday during the concert. I let him call her back afterwards so he could talk to her. It was a wonderful day and the weather was great as well.

Thanks also for the compliments on my knitting. The bell pattern is by Jane Lake. I found it on Ravelry. It pulls up under allfreecrafts.com/christmas/ornaments/knitted-bells/ There is also instructions to do them with crochet. The knit version is so simple and I did modify the pattern. The pattern suggests using worsted weight yarn, but I used a #2 yarn on size 6 needles and the yarn had sparkly thread running through it. I had enough sparkly yarn that I shared with the rest of the ladies. I wanted them to try different weights of yarn and different needle sizes. I also did more rows to make my bell a little wider or as they call it - rounder. It would be so easy to make several of these in an afternoon sitting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you need to watch this - I'm not sure if it's the music or just the kindness shown but I am reduced to tears. ---

http://www.flixxy.com/restore-your-faith-in-humanity-in-4-minutes.htm


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Matthew. Hope you have a lovely birthday MAtthew.
I love my frog- he sits above my computerin an unmissable spot.

Edit. See you had a lovely very cheap meal and hand that the concert went very well. So glad you had a lovely evening for MAtthew to enjoy.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Evening soon,

Read through quickly as the battery is low. Hope everyone is having a fine weekend.

Am on the west side of Nashville and it rained yesterday but today was pleasant as long as one was out of the wind. Lila got groomed and had a pic taken with Santa. I bought some cotton thread for some ornaments then went back and bought Lion Brand Bonbons instead. Will post pics later.

Sorry to hear about Bella not doing well. Will keep her and her family in my thoughts. Good news about Tim, though. My niece surprised doctors all the time with her condition. Her mom is having a rough time with her death so please keep Brenda in your prayers. Hope the ones who are ailing feel better soon.

Mary, tell Matthew happy birthday from me. Did he get my email? If not, I'll resend it. No hurry on pic as DD2's birthday is in April. My DD1 loves the Dragon. Son will get his neared his bday. 

Battery is almost dead so will close. Posting pic I found on FB today.

My cards went out today. Hope the overseas ones make it. Works wasn't sure about the codes he needed to use.

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Did someone say {{{{{{{GROUP HUG}}}}}}}}}? I'm in - if only for the extra warmth I need in the freezing temperatures we have today. I know, I know, hovering around 1C really doesn't count as cold for many of you, but I am just a wimp! At least the sun has put in an appearance, so it least it is a fairly bright day.


1C is bitterly cold for me- our winter nights rarely get that low so I'll let you complain as much as you like.

I can't complain about our weather- mid 20s here (high 70s) wonderful for summer


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and this one is light hearted --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am just taking some time to share some of my most recent knits and Matthew's current drawing.


The whiskers do help- cats need them. A lovely cat indeed- like you I rather like the first one, but unlike knitting it can't be easily undone if we prefer it as it was. 
I like the look of the cowl.

Very tired today for som ereason so I need a lie down- not too often I give in during the day (3pm here) as then I may not sleep tonight.

Edit- managed to get past that stage so now just tired rather than very tired close to exhausted and without a sleep!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Good Afternoon, Dear Hearts,
> Have gone and come back home from the flea market. I made a total of 68 dishcloths (9 were solid red for my daughter and not for sale). When I left there only four had been sold. So no knitting needles but maybe will get enough money to buy some skeins of I Love This Cotton when it goes on sale next week. My granddaughter said she will get it and get her discount for me as well.
> I have to say, I came home very upset as I saw some people who brought up bad memories for me and I have cried all afternoon. It is dreary here, so guess that is to be suspected, but Tami, I feel your pain today.
> Betty


Sorry you had such a frustating day Betty- after all that effort you put into the dishclothes to only sell 4 would hav ebeen so dishearenting. At the Guild we have no idea what prompts some things to sell and others not at all. The same place one year can be great and the next really poor so there seems to be no rhyme or reason.
And then to see people who bring up bad memories when you are already feeling down just makes it so much harder to deal with.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew uses mechanical pencils and drawing paper. He use to use artists drawing pencils, but he primarily used the 2B lead which is the same as most school pencils here. He likes the mechanical pencils because he does not need to sharpen the pencil and the lead stays more consistent. Recently he told me that he likes the .7 size and not the .9 so I had to gift away the .9 that we had. Gifting mechanical pencils is not an issue as so many students use them at school. He is very particular on the drawing paper as well so I have to use caution when buying that for him. The autism shines through at times of choosing supplies to work with. He also uses blending stumps for some of his drawings.


I used to have a propelling pencil, but it has vanished, somewhere at home. I like them too, but also my various Staedler Pigment pens.
I wonder if you google Rei Hamon/New Zealand Artist (perhaps) Matthew might be interested to see what he achieved with Biro pens.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Evening soon,
> 
> Read through quickly as the battery is low. Hope everyone is having a fine weekend.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> and this one is light hearted --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Betty, sorry you didn't have a very good day at the craft sale, I hope more of your dishcloths sold later in the day after al the time you spent on them & then to run into someone nasty, what a day. Just tune them out & remember we all care about you here.
As for your grand daughter & her bad choices, I guess one can only hope she won't make any decisions that will case her grief in her future & hopefully she will outgrow this stage of life. At one time I thought my oldest would never grow up & do well but he has grown into a wonderful man & father.
June, I'm glad your daughter & GS are fine & you had a good phone visit.
I spent the evening sewing, I have my GDs bunnyhug almost done, it s made of 2 layers of velour so should be nice & cozy. I would have finished but the zipper I have is too short so will have to wait until I get one. Just the zipper & then put the hood on so not too long to finish.
Well, I'm off to bed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great picture of lila. drive careful. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Evening soon,
> 
> Read through quickly as the battery is low. Hope everyone is having a fine weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is getting cooler here and is rainy too. Of course not cold like some of you but is 48R today and dreary looking. Next week suppose to get into the 30s. DD has traveled to Nashville, TN for the weekend with her best friend. They are staying with her friend's relative. Hard to believe my baby is almost 21. Wasn't it just yesterday that I was dropping her off at daycare......
> 
> Well, I'm off to check on the embroidery machine; sounds like it has stopped again. TTYL


I know what you mean, we met DD yesterday in London to celebrate her 21st!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, how about a great big group hug?
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Yes please! And thank you Julie.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kathleendoris said:


> We had had the Play Bach LPs since the 1970s, so it was a real treat to hear so much 'live'. I have been trying to remember when it was: certainly July, because I bought the tickets as a birthday present for my husband, and either 1996 or 1997.


DH was big fan and got me into it too. When he was a student he was given weekly tickets to Ronnie Scott's so is a jazz buff. That was in the late 60s/early 70s. I was so young then :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

ChrisEl said:


> I think of it as a "gentle" mystery--little violence, with the murder usually occurring off-stage. They're often set in a village or small community of some sort, with an amateur detective. Agatha Christie's Miss Marples I would put in the "cozy" genre...as opposed to police procedurals, hard-boiled, etc.
> Just went to Wikipedia to make sure I was on the right track and found this reference which looks like a good source for finding new titles:
> http://www.cozy-mystery.com/Cozy-Mysteries-by-Themes.html


What a great site. I have bookmarked it and I shall look at the library list. Thank you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you all for the kind words regarding Tim and the future surgery. It may be quite some time before that surgery time but will certainly let you all know when it is to happen. It was a total surprise to the doctor as well and the pump's manufacturer has no guess/theory as to what happened either. And they can't investigate until it is removed. IF another should become in his best interest at some future date, one can be implanted again.
> 
> Thanks for Matthew's picture and best wishes for his birthday!
> 
> ...


Add my best wishes for Tim when the time comes for his op, and I think your community are definitely the losers!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> you need to watch this - I'm not sure if it's the music or just the kindness shown but I am reduced to tears. ---
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/restore-your-faith-in-humanity-in-4-minutes.htm


Me too! That was wonderful.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the good wishes, I'm feeling a lot better today, stomach is fine now, but I'm so tired! Having another pj day.
Khinkle - Nice to hear from you again Kathy and loved the photo of Lila and Santa!
Betty - Sorry your dishcloths didn't sell after all the work you put into them. Will there be another sale?
I'm sure there was more I meant to comment on, but I'm wooly headed (apt, eh? And unintentional!) this morning.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marking my spot.... 20 pages!! We are all going fine here. I dont know where Summer went though, just had 3 days of gloomy skies, rain and under 20c...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, poignant first video. Liked saving the three bear cubs best. Cute second video.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Yes please! And thank you Julie.


As Caren says: You're Welcome!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Marking my spot.... 20 pages!! We are all going fine here. I dont know where Summer went though, just had 3 days of gloomy skies, rain and under 20c...


Glad to hear all well!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Marking my spot.... 20 pages!! We are all going fine here. I dont know where Summer went though, just had 3 days of gloomy skies, rain and under 20c...


We have enough heat to be happy -mid 20s is nice. Have had a long sleeved top on as a little extra warmth needed but not much. Maybe we are having SPring now- seeing as it seemed to think it was summer in spring why not spring in summer?

Are you around and free over Christmas?- coming over to Melbourne for a few days- may be able to catch up if you are. Not sure what we are doing as I will be with Maryanne and DH at SILs place. But Boxing Day or the next day I may be free (well other than the cricket will be on!). Heading back on the SUnday to have our family Christmas with Vicky and Brett.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> We have enough heat to be happy -mid 20s is nice. Have had a long sleeved top on as a little extra warmth needed but not much. Maybe we are having SPring now- seeing as it seemed to think it was summer in spring why not spring in summer?


We actually had quite a pleasantly warn Sunday it is still, 18 C outside
23.3 inside
and my fahrenheit thermometer reads 74 point something.
I am going back to bed!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We actually had quite a pleasantly warn Sunday it is still, 18 C outside
> 23.3 inside
> and my fahrenheit thermometer reads 74 point something.
> I am going back to bed!


And I am going to bed. Sleep well Julie. According to the internet we are much the same as you currently- and of course we are earleier than you so by 1am we will be cooler than you at the same time.
25.2 in my room.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Pacer* I wonder if Matthew would be interested in this image by Rei Hamon.

the two birds are called _Kotuku_ and are very important in Maori thought. Other wise they are just called White Herons.

Rei made his pictures with ball point pens.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Pacer* I wonder if Matthew would be interested in this image by Rei Hamon.
> 
> the two birds are called _Kotuku_ and are very important in Maori thought. Other wise they are just called White Herons.
> 
> Rei made his pictures with ball point pens.


Beautiful and very clever


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Pacer* I wonder if Matthew would be interested in this image by Rei Hamon.
> 
> the two birds are called _Kotuku_ and are very important in Maori thought. Other wise they are just called White Herons.
> 
> Rei made his pictures with ball point pens.


That is so beautiful. Thanks for sharing it. I Googled the artist and enjoyed seeing more of his drawings. I will share this with Matthew later today. We will be heading to church soon and then I will stay and help with the Christmas program practice since I don't have a knitting class today. This afternoon I get to finish laundry and knit.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Evening soon,
> 
> Read through quickly as the battery is low. Hope everyone is having a fine weekend.
> 
> ...


My dear Kathy, it's so good to hear from you. I love the picture of Lila with Santa. I'm sure traveling is much more pleasant with her company. She's such a little cutie.
I can understand the loss of your niece being hard on her mother. I hope I never have to experience the death of one of my children. I will gladly add her to my prayers for comfort and peace
I hope you stay safe in the winter weather and can enjoy the holidays with your family.
Hugs to you and Lila,
Junek


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> you need to watch this - I'm not sure if it's the music or just the kindness shown but I am reduced to tears. ---
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/restore-your-faith-in-humanity-in-4-minutes.htm


Just shows there is kindness in the world still! I remember the banker saving the ducklings off the roof - maybe last year or a couple of years ago.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes, I'm feeling a lot better today, stomach is fine now, but I'm so tired! Having another pj day.
> Khinkle - Nice to hear from you again Kathy and loved the photo of Lila and Santa!
> Betty - Sorry your dishcloths didn't sell after all the work you put into them. Will there be another sale?
> I'm sure there was more I meant to comment on, but I'm wooly headed (apt, eh? And unintentional!) this morning.


Glad to hear you're feeling better Kate. I can understand the tiredness. After a bout like that it leaves you feeling like a wet rag! Shame you missed your trip to Glasgow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Beautiful and very clever


Rei was a Bushman, as well as being Maori. He had started at Elam Art School, but lasted only one term I believe. He just could not handle the cynicism of many there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> That is so beautiful. Thanks for sharing it. I Googled the artist and enjoyed seeing more of his drawings. I will share this with Matthew later today. We will be heading to church soon and then I will stay and help with the Christmas program practice since I don't have a knitting class today. This afternoon I get to finish laundry and knit.


So glad you will get some knitting time, Pacer! I will be most interested to hear what Matthew's response is to Rei's work.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

TNS said:


> I know what you mean, we met DD yesterday in London to celebrate her 21st!


Tell her hello! She is a lovely girl.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Sam,
It's the compassion of human beings. The music only emphasizes it. It's a touching video. I'll be sending it on outside of KP. Thanks so much for this posting.

Continue your journey towards good health. You have many, many prayers from all of us.
Sarah


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Tami, feel better fast! I know about anxiety, not pleasant.
> 
> Caren, forgot to post that I also love crockpots. Just bought one at a garage sale to replace my ancient one.
> 
> ...


Thank you all. I am better today, not all the way back to normal, but much better than yesterday.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am just taking some time to share some of my most recent knits and Matthew's current drawing.


Your knitting is beautiful. Tell Matthew the whiskers are the purrrfect touch to finish the cat!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> When my moms health was failing I was able to crochet and got many projects done. I had worked on a shawl for her but she never got to use it. It was just comforting to be able to make it. She loved to crochet for us and was thrilled when I finally, at age 50, took up the hook. I ended up sending the shawl to my sister that has mental and physical disabilities. I do not know if she ever uses it
> However, when my dad was ill I didn't get to do any crochet work. He missed mom so much and needed constant reassurance that he would see her again. He worried so much that he was not good enough :'(
> I have an older sister that actually had the audacity to tell him he had been a horrible husband. He and Mom had been partners for nearly 70 years (62 married). It has been just 2 years and I miss them so much.
> Evelyn


((((Evelyn))))) I know the feeling. Dad will be gone 2 years Jan. 19


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> So, I got my glasses replaced!! I had been without so long that I am going through that getting used to period. I went from progressive bifocals to the lined ones as they are more cost effective right now. Quite a difference.
> Now if we can just get this head congestion figured out and under control.
> I find myself a bit out of sorts this Christmas season.
> I did put my tree up for the GK to decorate though and watching the baby get busy was a treat. She will be 2 the week before Christmas. She dragged the container of ornaments to the tree and just started hanging them. Needless to say we had clusters around the bottom. I left them until her sister came over to spread them out. Still have a few for the GS to add but it is fun to look at. Want to do some crafts with the kids too but getting it done is another thing. Aaah, deep breath.
> Evelyn


For the head congestion, drink LOTS of water! Mine is clearing up since I started drinking more the last few days. And my ears finally opened up.

So glad you finally got your glasses. Be careful until you get adjusted to them. I was told if I started with one type, not to switch to the others. I thought it might be just to keep me paying for the more expensive ones, but they told me it was that way for either type, before I could say anything. DSis always had lined, got progressives, and had to go back to the lined the next time she got new ones. Drove her crazy trying to find the right spot to look out of!

And now you have the new glasses, we have the pleasure of your company again!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella was in very bad condition at the beginning of the week. They have exhausted areas on the body to maintain an IV so she had to have a central line put in which meant that she would have to go under anesthesia. There was talk of her ending up in pediatric ICU again. The anesthesia flares up the Ileus condition with her intestines and she relies on feedings to the intestines to stay alive. She eats very little when she is well because her stomach cannot process the foods without bringing it back up. I asked about her at church yesterday, but nobody knew any more than I already know. I haven't been by their home this week due to a very hectic schedule. I was not feeling well Thursday night so I only slept about 4 hours before going in to work on Friday. I did sleep in today since I didn't have to work. I thought about getting up early to start chores, but opted to sleep as long as I felt like it. I have 1/2 of my laundry done and most of the dishes are cleaned and put away. I suspect that Bella could possibly stay in the hospital for a few more weeks, but I hope not. It has been almost a month now. This coming Tuesday will be 4 weeks since she went into the hospital.


I hope you are feeling better. Prayers continue for Bella and family.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sam, the chicken gnocchi soup is made and ready for the table this afternoon. No gnocchi here, but with cheese tortillas instead it turned out wonderfully. 
The last of the Christmas flies has been tied. Now they go to my sister for packaging. I'll take a picture and post when the final box is done, as requested by Sam. May all have a peaceful and blessed day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Good Afternoon, Dear Hearts,
> Have gone and come back home from the flea market. I made a total of 68 dishcloths (9 were solid red for my daughter and not for sale). When I left there only four had been sold. So no knitting needles but maybe will get enough money to buy some skeins of I Love This Cotton when it goes on sale next week. My granddaughter said she will get it and get her discount for me as well.
> I have to say, I came home very upset as I saw some people who brought up bad memories for me and I have cried all afternoon. It is dreary here, so guess that is to be suspected, but Tami, I feel your pain today.
> SAM, you certainly outdid yourself on the opening. I love soup, too, but unlike Matthew, I like a little juice to soak up the cornbread I put into mine. You must be so proud of Bailee. I have some grandchildren I am so proud of and some that keep us in turmoil. Our granddaughter is a beautiful and sweet girl, but is making so many poor choices with her life right now.going through rebellious teen years that we have lived through before, but at a much younger age. She keeps our home as well as hers upset all the time. I pray for her. All I can do, as she doesnt want to listen to any perspectives we might have. We all remember the word No from our babies. I think it was the first word mine learned. I hope your thumb and leg are better. Arthritis is hard to deal with for me with the cold and I am having a good bit of pain in my shoulder and neck aggravated by the crocheting I have been doing.
> ...


Betty, I hope today is better for you. Keeping you in my prayers.

Your additions to our conversations are always meaningful and worth while!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> lots of hugs zooming your way tami. --- sam


Thanks Sam. Anxiety is less today, but seems the water works are still wonky. Oh well. Ladies Aux. Christmas party is tonight. I have been a social member of the United Polish Club for about 20 years, and this will be the first I have gone to. DH was practically raised there, as his mother worked in the kitchen on Fridays for the fish fry, and his grandfather helped begin it. I sometimes feel a bit out of place at such things, as I know faces more than names, and when taking DS to the children's party, had no where to sit, as family groups had the tables and chairs full, and were not very open to sharing. Deadline for reservation for tonight was last week. One of the ladies who helped with DS's wedding reception asked if I was going. Said she would save me a seat, that their table always had the most fun (also the most cliqueish, but not her!). She is a sweat heart. We get 3 free drink tickets with our meal, and she knows I don't/can't drink, and was teasing that that way she got my drink tickets! LOL. So I turned in my reservation. We sat with her last night, and she mentioned that one of the family mentioned that they were surprised she had gone to her DB's birthday party, and was going tonight. Today is the anniversary of her mother's death last year. I knew of it, but had forgotten when, but it had just passed thru my thoughts a few days ago for some reason. When we sat down with her last night, I said hello lady who gets my drink tickets. Her face just lit up! She always makes a really good macaroni salad that my DH likes, and when she does, she brings him some. Anyway, now that I have you all confused with my wandering thoughts, I am now glad that I accepted her invitation to sit with her tonight.

I went to see mom last evening. It wasn't a good time to go. She is as fine as possible, and improving in physical therapy, but her endless loop just added to my anxiety. Not much to be done but what is. I keep praying for her, and visit as much as I can handle. I feel guilty for not going every day, or at least more often than the once a week that I go, but just can't handle it. I knew I shouldn't have gone, before I went, with the way I felt yesterday. I thank all of you who keep her in prayer and ask about her. Makes me feel your love all the more. Darn, here come the tears again. Time to get something to eat, shower and go put the flag out at half mast for rememberance of Pearl Harbor Day.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Matthew, a belated Happy Birthday. your cat's whiskers are very realistic. Sam and all, we are still busy packing and sorting so no knitting at the moment. Take care all. Those in need are still in my prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you all. I am better today, not all the way back to normal, but much better than yesterday.


which is good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Your knitting is beautiful. Tell Matthew the whiskers are the purrrfect touch to finish the cat!


Nicely put, Tami!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> For the head congestion, drink LOTS of water! Mine is clearing up since I started drinking more the last few days. And my ears finally opened up.
> 
> So glad you finally got your glasses. Be careful until you get adjusted to them. I was told if I started with one type, not to switch to the others. I thought it might be just to keep me paying for the more expensive ones, but they told me it was that way for either type, before I could say anything. DSis always had lined, got progressives, and had to go back to the lined the next time she got new ones. Drove her crazy trying to find the right spot to look out of!
> 
> And now you have the new glasses, we have the pleasure of your company again!


I Am curious to know, if 'lined' might be what I call a 'bi-focal'?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sam, the chicken gnocchi soup is made and ready for the table this afternoon. No gnocchi here, but with cheese tortillas instead it turned out wonderfully.
> The last of the Christmas flies has been tied. Now they go to my sister for packaging. I'll take a picture and post when the final box is done, as requested by Sam. May all have a peaceful and blessed day.


Does the completion of the Fly Tying free you up to work on your Christmas knitting?

How is Molly?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks Sam. Anxiety is less today, but seems the water works are still wonky. Oh well. Ladies Aux. Christmas party is tonight. I have been a social member of the United Polish Club for about 20 years, and this will be the first I have gone to. DH was practically raised there, as his mother worked in the kitchen on Fridays for the fish fry, and his grandfather helped begin it. I sometimes feel a bit out of place at such things, as I know faces more than names, and when taking DS to the children's party, had no where to sit, as family groups had the tables and chairs full, and were not very open to sharing. Deadline for reservation for tonight was last week. One of the ladies who helped with DS's wedding reception asked if I was going. Said she would save me a seat, that their table always had the most fun (also the most cliqueish, but not her!). She is a sweat heart. We get 3 free drink tickets with our meal, and she knows I don't/can't drink, and was teasing that that way she got my drink tickets! LOL. So I turned in my reservation. We sat with her last night, and she mentioned that one of the family mentioned that they were surprised she had gone to her DB's birthday party, and was going tonight. Today is the anniversary of her mother's death last year. I knew of it, but had forgotten when, but it had just passed thru my thoughts a few days ago for some reason. When we sat down with her last night, I said hello lady who gets my drink tickets. Her face just lit up! She always makes a really good macaroni salad that my DH likes, and when she does, she brings him some. Anyway, now that I have you all confused with my wandering thoughts, I am now glad that I accepted her invitation to sit with her tonight.
> 
> I went to see mom last evening. It wasn't a good time to go. She is as fine as possible, and improving in physical therapy, but her endless loop just added to my anxiety. Not much to be done but what is. I keep praying for her, and visit as much as I can handle. I feel guilty for not going every day, or at least more often than the once a week that I go, but just can't handle it. I knew I shouldn't have gone, before I went, with the way I felt yesterday. I thank all of you who keep her in prayer and ask about her. Makes me feel your love all the more. Darn, here come the tears again. Time to get something to eat, shower and go put the flag out at half mast for rememberance of Pearl Harbor Day.


dear Tami- I know where you are coming from, I had Mum live with me and the girls for her last nine months. She had what they call here 'multi infarc dementia'. 
My step-mother also developed that type of dementia- so I watched my Dad go through the process over.
(he had nothing to do with Mum since he walked out in 1970.)
Dad went through phases of lucidity, to total incomprehensibility- but I think the culprit was more a UTI, in his case.
It is a very tough part of life.
As one's parents become more and more 'child like' not for nothing does our culture talk of a second child hood.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I am now glad that I accepted her invitation to sit with her tonight.
> 
> I went to see mom last evening. rememberance of Pearl Harbor Day.


Tami, how nice of your friend to save you a seat-- I'll bet you had a good time and hope you will again tonight. It must be terribly hard seeing your mom with all her problems. I remember when my dad started really slipping and didn't know who I was-- very hard. I cannot imagine dealing with that every day! Please take care of yourself.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Learn something new everyday here. Had never heard the term cozy mysteries. Went to the site someone posted and plan on checking out the library for some of these. I love a good mystery but could do without all the blood and guts so many have.



Pup lover said:


> I love cozies!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lined is bi-focal or even trifocal and you can actually see the line. You can get bi & tri focal in what are called transitional (I think) anyway you don't see the line BUT you do lose some of your peripheral vision correction. I've had both and get the lined now. Less expensive.


Lurker 2 said:


> I Am curious to know, if 'lined' might be what I call a 'bi-focal'?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tami-Ohio {{{hugs}}} and prayers for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lined is bi-focal or even trifocal and you can actually see the line. You can get bi & tri focal in what are called transitional (I think) anyway you don't see the line BUT you do lose some of your peripheral vision correction. I've had both and get the lined now. Less expensive.


mmmm- thought that must be it- can't wear Bi-focals, never had Tri-focals- , can't cope with Progressives either- does not leave me too many options.
Thanks Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

99% Humidity here, today- cloud cover and drizzle. Baking a recipe of Panini that I have never tried before- sort of issues it created, makes one wonder if more recent copies of the book have an _errata_ sheet included. Normally this woman is very reliable- which is why I chose to follow her receipt. it is a bit of a Grrrrr situation!

Off down to the Marae for the Christmas Party, once the panini are baked.

Got to go back tomorrow for Dr appointment.

Wednesday: Counsellor, and Heather the Cleaning lady are due.

Thursday my blood test.

Friday may have a couple of visitors- nice if they can both come
As I said to Jenny she would be a 'real' visitor, hope it works out!

Happy day/evening/night to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just spotted on facebook, that today is Gwen's Birthday!

Happy Happy Day to you Gwen- hope it is a wonderful one!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Had a cute visitor today and at least this time he didn't do any mischief. Racoons can sure cause a lot of problems as we all know, but this guy/gal was just swingin' with the birds. There were 5 crows in the tree making all sorts of noise with him in THEIR tree. :XD: :XD: :XD: Now if the crows can just keep him away from the house. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathy, love, love, love the photo of Lila with Santa.

Yes, I sure do wish with that first photo. :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I hope your blues soon go away, Tami. I keep your mother in my prayers always even if I don't think to ask about her.
I'm adding you to my prayers for comfort and ease with your depression.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

My dear Gwen, I hope you have a wonderful birthday!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> you need to watch this - I'm not sure if it's the music or just the kindness shown but I am reduced to tears. ---
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/restore-your-faith-in-humanity-in-4-minutes.htm


Oh Sam, that was so inspiring and I have a lump in my throat and wet cheeks. Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> and this one is light hearted --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Bella. So much suffering in such a young life and it sounds like this is all she has known. Healing wishes and prayers for this little sweetie.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Gwen!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Happy birthday, Gwen. Do have a lovely day!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had a cute visitor today and at least this time he didn't do any mischief. Racoons can sure cause a lot of problems as we all know, but this guy/gal was just swingin' with the birds. There were 5 crows in the tree making all sorts of noise with him in THEIR tree. :XD: :XD: :XD: Now if the crows can just keep him away from the house. :wink:


That is a great photo :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had a cute visitor today and at least this time he didn't do any mischief. Racoons can sure cause a lot of problems as we all know, but this guy/gal was just swingin' with the birds. There were 5 crows in the tree making all sorts of noise with him in THEIR tree. :XD: :XD: :XD: Now if the crows can just keep him away from the house. :wink:


Good pix-- thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gwen-- happy birthday and many more.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, that sounds like a busy week. Try to have a little "me" time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, that sounds like a busy week. Try to have a little "me" time.


The Christmas Party should fall into that category!

BTW, Margaret (darowil) I am taking out a 'proof' sheet of the extra photos of the Marae I took last week- but am waiting to check that I have permission to use them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, you are listed on KP as 12/8 but whether your birthday is today or tomorrow, I figure we can celebrate it the whole month. I start a week before. :wink: and just keep going. Truly, every day is a celebration.

Happy Birthday to a very special lady, without whom, we never would have met in person and even this last time met Purple and London Girl from England. Meeting Sam in person and his whole family, then all the special things that I use so often that you made that first KAP and others, oh my, I could go on and on. You brought us together and then you went ABOVE and BEYOND, even inspiring a Down Under KAP. THANK YOU. You are one very extraordinary person. Will you get to celebrate with Marianne?? Sounds like you almost had your DD on your birthday......


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, happy birthday, have a great.
Daralene, cute photo.
I gt a roaster full of cabbage rolls cooking, another Christmas preparation job complete. I froze heads of cabbage from the garden, worked great when thawed the leaves were limp & great for rolling.
DH just came in looking for lunch, better go find something for him.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks to all for comments on the photo. Just had to share. 

Bonnie, so interesting that you are using the cabbage after the freezing. I'll have to tell my son. They had some fabulous huge thick kale leaves that looked great and I said they could eat them and he said they had frozen and were no good. I thought they could still be eaten. Sounds like they would still be good. What is your say?? They looked no different from summer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks to all for comments on the photo. Just had to share.
> 
> Bonnie, so interesting that you are using the cabbage after the freezing. I'll have to tell my son. They had some fabulous huge thick kale leaves that looked great and I said they could eat them and he said they had frozen and were no good. I thought they could still be eaten. Sounds like they would still be good. What is your say?? They looked no different from summer.


Just off the top of my head- I am sure if the leaves look good a little bit of frost is not a problem.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

After having problems with my first pair of lined bifocals and nearly tumbling down the basement steps, the prescriber, who had insisted that I must get''used'' to them. finally acknowledged that the''lines'' could be lowered or raised to accommodate the activities I used with the near vision field. Once that situation was taken care of, I've never had another problem with them. Just need to make certain that any new provider is aware of the differences in locations and the actual shapes of the near vision fields on the lenses.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> After having problems with my first pair of lined bifocals and nearly tumbling down the basement steps, the prescriber, who had insisted that I must get''used'' to them. finally acknowledged that the''lines'' could be lowered or raised to accommodate the activities I used with the near vision field. Once that situation was taken care of, I've never had another problem with them. Just need to make certain that any new provider is aware of the differences in locations and the actual shapes of the near vision fields on the lenses.
> 
> Ohio Joy


In my case I end up feeling really nauseous, when wearing them.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry to learn that, Julie. Hope something can be worked out to solve that problem. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> tell Mathew the whiskers look good and make it more life like. --- sam


Matthews's latest picture of the cat is excellent, and the whiskers are just right. And your works 'not bad' too ( i.e. excellent too)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sorry to learn that, Julie. Hope something can be worked out to solve that problem.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Although it is a real hike to get there, I am tossing up going in to the Optometry School, (a part of the Medical School) in the City next time. There is definitely something odd about the way the prisms work, that the local Optician said I needed. Once again something I have to save up for!!!! Oh Bliss!
By the end of next year though I will finally have got the teeth paid off.

How cold is Ohio today, Joy?

Is Tim still in class?

I have been so overwhelmed with my own problems, it has been hard to take a lot of note of what is going on for others.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> does your pond every freeze? --- sam


There was some ice on it when l took the photo, but only a little.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew wanted me to post an update on the cat picture. I am also posting the dishcloth that I have been working on for his friend's wedding shower.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Betty, sorry the Craft Sale wasn't a good experience one way and another. Strange how different things get to be popular then fall out of favour , and then you may find just the opposite in another place. 
Matthew, I see its (or was)your birthday, so hope you have/ had a really good day! 
And another Happy Birthday, this one for our dear Gwen. Hope you are getting spoilt rotten!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. Had a busy weekend with the gks. Made lots of cakes and cookies and then put up the tree and decorations.
I'm still several pages behind on catch up. But noticed Matthews and Gwens birthdays, so a very happy birghday to you both.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Had a busy weekend with the gks. Made lots of cakes and cookies and then put up the tree and decorations.
> I'm still several pages behind on catch up. But noticed Matthews and Gwens birthdays, so a very happy birghday to you both.


Lovely grandkids and treats!!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

A Very Happy Birthday Gwen! I hope you are having a wonderful day. xx


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Had a busy weekend with the gks. Made lots of cakes and cookies and then put up the tree and decorations.
> I'm still several pages behind on catch up. But noticed Matthews and Gwens birthdays, so a very happy birghday to you both.


Yummy! Two budding chefs there, you're teaching them well Grandma!!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How cold is Ohio today, Joy?
> 
> Is Tim still in class?


We had lovely,bright sunshine this morning until after morning services, Julie, now the clouds are moving in again. Temps are in the lower 30s F and the wind is calm. We've not had bitter cold weather for a few weeks now but that may not last much longer. The days are getting noticeably shorter it seems.

Christmas is rapidly moving toward us and I'm not prepared with gifts for anyone at the moment. I'm about finished with the blanket for DGGD's dolly and 1/2 of the first sock is finished.

The DDs started talking back in October about not exchanging gifts among the adults because funds are limited for all of us. Now, they are both asking for suggestions from each of us. Not knowing how many of the goslings are in desperate need of food for their families sort of puts damper on spending around here--since we have so much more than they.

Tim has classes until the 19th of the month and them will have a Christmas break until the 5 of January.

The house Susan purchased as a training ground for the goslings is nearing completion of the rehab and one of them is preparing to buy it on a rent-to-own contract. Over 1300 square feet of flooring has been donated by one of the local big-box building supply stores. That must be laid and bathroom plumbing place in final steps and then the occupancy permit will be issued by the city. Thanks be to God that it will be done!!

In late winter, she will take on another group, I'm sure.

Ohio Joy


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nicely put, Tami!


Yes! They are purr -😊fect, cleverly put Tami (re whiskers on Matthew's lovely cat drawing


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I Am curious to know, if 'lined' might be what I call a 'bi-focal'?


I'm just wondering the same.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments Pup lover and Angela. The gks did the baking all on their own, but l was allowed to washthe bowls up!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

TNS said:


> I'm just wondering the same.....


Yes l think they are. I've worn varifocals for 30 years and find they are great.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Gwen.

Julie...I hope your busy week will be a good one. Make sure to rest as needed.

Purplefi...Love the children cooking the treats. I bet they had a wonderful time. 

Bella's dad was in church today with the other 4 children. This past month has been so hard on him. He was on the verge of tears while talking to anyone. People are helping in ways they can which has been a blessing. Bella has 4 more days of treatments for the fungal infection. Yesterday, she accidentally stepped on the tubing for her g-tube and it dislodged so the surgeon put it back in for her without having to do surgery. Somehow it has a feature that allows the medical staff to reinsert without doing the surgery. They will watch to make sure it is working properly. Bella is able to go to the play room for short periods of time and play with toys. That is a blessing. There has been many moments during these past 4 weeks that the family wasn't sure she would make it home at all. At least for now there is hope and talks of her coming home again. I have known that she was in dire condition at points during these past weeks and my heart has been saddened. I love this little girl and her family. Fortunately, Faith is now attending a school that allows her to rest for part of the day. She cannot handle full days of school with her health issues. I think the principle is letting her rest at the school during some classes like gym and band. She is an excellent student, but can't endure full days of school. She missed 6 months of school last year due to her own health problems. I did see her today. She and her sisters were going to a nursing home this afternoon to do some dancing. Must be the dance troupe was performing there. Next week is the Christmas program and she will sing with her sisters and a friend during the service. Her brother is in the drama. I took a picture to give to the children's mother. It was a picture of the brother and his daddy. Brother was dressed as a shepherd and even had a beard.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for the compliments Pup lover and Angela. The gks did the baking all on their own, but l was allowed to washthe bowls up!


How thoughtful of them to let you help. Next year they might want to do the clean up as well.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> 99% Humidity here, today- cloud cover and drizzle. Baking a recipe of Panini that I have never tried before- sort of issues it created, makes one wonder if more recent copies of the book have an _errata_ sheet included. Normally this woman is very reliable- which is why I chose to follow her receipt. it is a bit of a Grrrrr situation!
> 
> Off down to the Marae for the Christmas Party, once the panini are baked.
> 
> ...


You have a full diary then! What a bummer about the panini recipe. Hope it worked out in the end, and that you ve enjoyed the Christmas party.
DH and I recently got back to Guernsey after seeing DD on her 21st birthday on Saturday in London, then visiting the Bangladeshi friends who stayed in our Alderney house last year, in Bedford, England where they are both now working. He works at a restaurant and she is working as a carer at an old folks home. She is getting lots of training and obviously is very caring at work so is often first in line for overtime as the manager trusts her to work well. She says seeing all theses elderly english people many of whom have dementia, makes her sad, and miss her own parents at home in Bangladesh. She says that most of the carers are good but there are a small number who skimp on the jobs they are meant to do. Eg don't always change bedding when supposed to or refuse to wash some of the patients who get violent (she says some will try to bite her, but they don't do it out of malice, it's the dementia which can turn to violence, and if she tells them quietly that they have hurt her they often apologise). It makes me feel rather ashamed of our culture as in her homeland all the elderly are looked after in the family even if it is difficult for everyone.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> How thoughtful of them to let you help. Next year they might want to do the clean up as well.


Now that would be nice, but l won't hold my breath. So sorry to hearabout all that Bella and her family are going through. Xx
Ps love Matthews latest cat picture. Mine is jow framed and in my work room xx


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just off the top of my head- I am sure if the leaves look good a little bit of frost is not a problem.


They look good but it isn't a little bit of frost. We aren't as bad as Bonnie, but have gotten well into winter.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had a cute visitor today and at least this time he didn't do any mischief. Racoons can sure cause a lot of problems as we all know, but this guy/gal was just swingin' with the birds. There were 5 crows in the tree making all sorts of noise with him in THEIR tree. :XD: :XD: :XD: Now if the crows can just keep him away from the house. :wink:


What a beautiful photo--racoon with berries!

Happy Birthday, Gwen!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew wanted me to post an update on the cat picture. I am also posting the dishcloth that I have been working on for his friend's wedding shower.


Matthew's cat and your cloth are masterpieces!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Had a busy weekend with the gks. Made lots of cakes and cookies and then put up the tree and decorations.
> I'm still several pages behind on catch up. But noticed Matthews and Gwens birthdays, so a very happy birghday to you both.


They're so cute and LM just posing for the camera!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We had lovely,bright sunshine this morning until after morning services, Julie, now the clouds are moving in again. Temps are in the lower 30s F and the wind is calm. We've not had bitter cold weather for a few weeks now but that may not last much longer. The days are getting noticeably shorter it seems.
> 
> Christmas is rapidly moving toward us and I'm not prepared with gifts for anyone at the moment. I'm about finished with the blanket for DGGD's dolly and 1/2 of the first sock is finished.
> 
> ...


I'm sure all of you are blessings for the goslings!!
Junek


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Had a busy weekend with the gks. Made lots of cakes and cookies and then put up the tree and decorations.
> I'm still several pages behind on catch up. But noticed Matthews and Gwens birthdays, so a very happy birghday to you both.


What a delightful photo of the two 'scamps' at work in the kitchen. Having a whale of a time, obviously!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Josephine, lovely pic of grands.
Gwen, have a wonderful birthday. You are a very special lady.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I gt a roaster full of cabbage rolls cooking, .


Think I'll come to YOUR house for Christmas! Sound delicious.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Matthew! Great drawing :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jheiens said:


> After having problems with my first pair of lined bifocals and nearly tumbling down the basement steps, the prescriber, who had insisted that I must get''used'' to them. finally acknowledged that the''lines'' could be lowered or raised to accommodate the activities I used with the near vision field. Once that situation was taken care of, I've never had another problem with them. Just need to make certain that any new provider is aware of the differences in locations and the actual shapes of the near vision fields on the lenses.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Exact placement of the lines/diff vision pieces makes a real difference. I have to have the bottom of the frames pulled in towards my cheekbones or the ground wobbles. I learned that the first pair at age 16 (Yeah, my vision was so bad my first pair were bifocals). And I couldn't survive w/o bifocals or trifocals as I now wear. My near vision is VERY good and far is VERY bad.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Pup lover said:


> Lovely grandkids and treats!!!


Oh, repeat that!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Had a busy weekend with the gks. Made lots of cakes and cookies and then put up the tree and decorations.


Looks loads of fun. Great pictures :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jheiens said:


> The house Susan purchased as a training ground for the goslings is nearing completion of the rehab and one of them is preparing to buy it on a rent-to-own contract. Over 1300 square feet of flooring has been donated by one of the local big-box building supply stores. That must be laid and bathroom plumbing place in final steps and then the occupancy permit will be issued by the city. Thanks be to God that it will be done!!
> 
> In late winter, she will take on another group, I'm sure.
> 
> Ohio Joy


What a wonderful thing for Susan to do.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just shows there is kindness in the world still! I remember the banker saving the ducklings off the roof - maybe last year or a couple of years ago.


For a few years we had a duck who would take her ducklings for a long walk through the city centre and the police would stop the traffic so she could safely cross the road with her brood.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> They're so cute and LM just posing for the camera!
> Junek


She's a poser right enough. Xx


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Matthew, the window beh8ind the cat is a very nice touch. Good job! 

Pacer, the dishcloth is lovely.

Always enjoy seeing treats, kids, scenery.

I finished the mitts for the state representative, am starting the fox cowl for sort-of-GGD. Also a simple scarf for me for walking-- neck gets chilly. It is for when I need to sit quietly and pay attention to a meeting. Cowl for other times. I'll try to get pix before all these go out of my house.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I agree brilliant photo of the racoon. Don't get anyyhing like that here in the UK. X


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sam, the chicken gnocchi soup is made and ready for the table this afternoon.


And mine is the fridge untouched so far- got a skype call just when I was meant to add the Gnocchi and by the time it was finished David just wanted to eat- so I added the Gnocchi and we went to a pub I had noticed that morning had a $10 Sunday menu. Enough of the Chicken Gnocchi soup to keep me going for a long time- especially as David only wants a meal one or two nights for the next week. Not sure wether it will freeze withthe potato gnocchi, but I will just have to try freezing it. Makes a lot that's for sure.
Tonight a work meeting which includes tea, tomorrow night with Maryanne, Thursday he goes away till Sunday evening (may need tea before he goes) and then Monday he will in hospital.
He is having his sinus' done Monday and then has 10 days off which brings him up to Chirstmas.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I Am curious to know, if 'lined' might be what I call a 'bi-focal'?


Thats what I took it as.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Had a busy weekend with the gks. Made lots of cakes and cookies and then put up the tree and decorations.
> I'm still several pages behind on catch up. But noticed Matthews and Gwens birthdays, so a very happy birghday to you both.


I can imagine the fun that was had making the treats. Your grandkids just get sweeter looking every day.

Happy birthday to Mathew and Gwen , hope your day's have been fun filled.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had a cute visitor today and at least this time he didn't do any mischief. Racoons can sure cause a lot of problems as we all know, but this guy/gal was just swingin' with the birds. There were 5 crows in the tree making all sorts of noise with him in THEIR tree. :XD: :XD: :XD: Now if the crows can just keep him away from the house. :wink:


Well he is cute to look at even if he might become a pest.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Gwen- have a lovely day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Christmas Party should fall into that category!
> 
> BTW, Margaret (darowil) I am taking out a 'proof' sheet of the extra photos of the Marae I took last week- but am waiting to check that I have permission to use them.


Would be good if you could but I well understand why they may not want them posted.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I Am curious to know, if 'lined' might be what I call a 'bi-focal'?


Or tri. I think the progressive are not a good idea if you tend to have motion sickness.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, you are listed on KP as 12/8 but whether your birthday is today or tomorrow, I figure we can celebrate it the whole month.


Well it's the 8th here so that makes it her birthday somewhere whichever day it is.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for the compliments Pup lover and Angela. The gks did the baking all on their own, but l was allowed to washthe bowls up!


Wasn't that nice of them to allow you to do the clean up. :roll: :roll:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Had a busy weekend with the gks. Made lots of cakes and cookies and then put up the tree and decorations.
> I'm still several pages behind on catch up. But noticed Matthews and Gwens birthdays, so a very happy birghday to you both.


Well they have done a good job there I must say. Well done to them both. They sound pretty smart too getting you to do the washing up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Re freezing cabbage etc- I think they need to be blanched before freezing so may not work from the garden (and certainly not if it starts to defrost before going into the freezer).

And now for breakfast and go through my yarn from NZ as I need to work out which to show others-can't bring it all with me to show off thats for sure. This is a time when I could fairly safely use our term of wool We use wool as both wool and a generic term. Most times I keep using our term as I see no reason to change. But this is one time when it makes so much sense that I tend to use the term yarn but most of what I got is wool, or predominatelly wool. So later today I will post the embarrassingly large amount of wool I bought in NZ.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> And mine is the fridge untouched so far- got a skype call just when I was meant to add the Gnocchi and by the time it was finished David just wanted to eat- so I added the Gnocchi and we went to a pub I had noticed that morning had a $10 Sunday menu. Enough of the Chicken Gnocchi soup to keep me going for a long time- especially as David only wants a meal one or two nights for the next week. Not sure wether it will freeze withthe potato gnocchi, but I will just have to try freezing it. Makes a lot that's for sure.
> Tonight a work meeting which includes tea, tomorrow night with Maryanne, Thursday he goes away till Sunday evening (may need tea before he goes) and then Monday he will in hospital.
> He is having his sinus' done Monday and then has 10 days off which brings him up to Chirstmas.


I wish David well with his surgery. Sounds like you will have soup for awhile now. Too bad it is getting warm there right now. I prefer soup when I am chilled.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gwen and Michael --- Happy Birthday!!

PurpleFi - love the photo of the grandkids and the treats--looks like a fun day.

Love the drawing of the cat --- great job, Michael....Mary, your dish cloth looks great.

I made soup today also -- a version I saw on Facebook for pasta fagioli -- I was making lasagna anyway so had made a big pot of marinara sauce with meat -- I made up two big pans of lasagna and then just added whatever sauce was left over into the pot of soup---the soup is great and I'm sure the lasagna will be also---it's for tomorrow's dinner and for DD#1's dinner guests too. The chicken gnocchi soup sure sounds wonderful also so will be trying that out.

The weekend was good to be with DD -- but it was a somber one. I'm sure the memorials are helpful, but they sure do bring the sad memories back to the surface and are as raw as when it first happened. 

It was great seeing Pup lover -- she's looking great and hopeful that the treatment plans figured out by gyne, etc. will be the answer to all her health issues. So sad about her MIL -- that isn't sounding very good and will keep her (and Puplover and DH) in my prayers.

I'm sure I've missed some of the comments I was wanting to make -- I'll re-read tomorrow after I get some sleep. I'm going to go to bed early and snuggle under the down comforter.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew extended the window as the drawing was feeling too scrunched.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks to all for comments on the photo. Just had to share.
> 
> Bonnie, so interesting that you are using the cabbage after the freezing. I'll have to tell my son. They had some fabulous huge thick kale leaves that looked great and I said they could eat them and he said they had frozen and were no good. I thought they could still be eaten. Sounds like they would still be good. What is your say?? They looked no different from summer.


I leave the plant right in the garden and pick what I want to use. My sister won't eat her's after a freeze.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew extended the window as the drawing was feeling too scrunched.


Mathew has done a wonderful job,love the cat.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You today....my tomorrow...the 8th Shhhhhhhh. LOL I've started counting backwards....hehehehe


Lurker 2 said:


> Just spotted on facebook, that today is Gwen's Birthday!
> 
> Happy Happy Day to you Gwen- hope it is a wonderful one!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

These little bandits are so cute but can be so mean and destructive. Great picture!


Cashmeregma said:


> Had a cute visitor today and at least this time he didn't do any mischief. Racoons can sure cause a lot of problems as we all know, but this guy/gal was just swingin' with the birds. There were 5 crows in the tree making all sorts of noise with him in THEIR tree. :XD: :XD: :XD: Now if the crows can just keep him away from the house. :wink:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I will most likely go up Tues or Thurs to see Marianne. Thank you for the well wishes. Your compliments make me blush and are appreciated. Believe me though, everyone helped with the KAP success!



Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, you are listed on KP as 12/8 but whether your birthday is today or tomorrow, I figure we can celebrate it the whole month. I start a week before. :wink: and just keep going. Truly, every day is a celebration.
> 
> Happy Birthday to a very special lady, without whom, we never would have met in person and even this last time met Purple and London Girl from England. Meeting Sam in person and his whole family, then all the special things that I use so often that you made that first KAP and others, oh my, I could go on and on. You brought us together and then you went ABOVE and BEYOND, even inspiring a Down Under KAP. THANK YOU. You are one very extraordinary person. Will you get to celebrate with Marianne?? Sounds like you almost had your DD on your birthday......


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Like the window in the background of the cat picture. Your dishcloth is lovely.


pacer said:


> Matthew wanted me to post an update on the cat picture. I am also posting the dishcloth that I have been working on for his friend's wedding shower.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have two pair of bi-focals; one pair for reading and mid vision and the other for distance and mid vision. They said the range was so different now that they could not do the trifocals anymore for me. A real pain in the patuti. 


Kansas g-ma said:


> Exact placement of the lines/diff vision pieces makes a real difference. I have to have the bottom of the frames pulled in towards my cheekbones or the ground wobbles. I learned that the first pair at age 16 (Yeah, my vision was so bad my first pair were bifocals). And I couldn't survive w/o bifocals or trifocals as I now wear. My near vision is VERY good and far is VERY bad.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You today....my tomorrow...the 8th Shhhhhhhh. LOL I've started counting backwards....hehehehe


Dont goes backwards just act your shoe size! Xx


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Went to meeting. Then Maya and I had walk and a nap.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey....I'll celebrate all week! More fun and so appreciate the well wishes from everyone. Tomorrow oldest DD and SIL are fixing me lunch (offered breakfast but have to go to the gym) and I don't know exactly what DH has planned except he did invite DSD and her beau for cake and ice cream (he must be planning on purchasing a cake.) I asked if i need to cook dinner and he said no so either he will cook or we will go out....one or the other. Youngest DD went to Nashville TN and will be home LATE tonight and I don't know if she has to work tomorrow or not.

I finished the free standing lace ornaments for my 4.5 ft tree just a little bit ago. I've take a few pictures to share. Oops just realized I still haven't put the fake icicles on....gotta go dig them out.



darowil said:


> Well it's the 8th here so that makes it her birthday somewhere whichever day it is.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a delightful temperature - mid thirties here. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> We actually had quite a pleasantly warn Sunday it is still, 18 C outside
> 23.3 inside
> and my fahrenheit thermometer reads 74 point something.
> I am going back to bed!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Midnight here so I'm off to bed. Night night


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I already do that....


PurpleFi said:


> Dont goes backwards just act your shoe size! Xx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I started out with progressive lens and had the same problem - I could never get my head in the right position to do much of anything - used reading glasses to read - so next time got the lined bifocals - love them. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> For the head congestion, drink LOTS of water! Mine is clearing up since I started drinking more the last few days. And my ears finally opened up.
> 
> So glad you finally got your glasses. Be careful until you get adjusted to them. I was told if I started with one type, not to switch to the others. I thought it might be just to keep me paying for the more expensive ones, but they told me it was that way for either type, before I could say anything. DSis always had lined, got progressives, and had to go back to the lined the next time she got new ones. Drove her crazy trying to find the right spot to look out of!
> 
> And now you have the new glasses, we have the pleasure of your company again!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hugs are still zooming your way tami - last night I was watching that video on kindness and I was in tears - have no idea where it came from - I just think it is partly the holidays - hope you are soon back in the pink.

as far as your mother goes - you visit - that is all the matters - the number of times is not important - when I lived in the old folks home families would bring in their aged one - leave and never come back.

if you visit only once - make it count - and then rest easy. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Thanks Sam. Anxiety is less today, but seems the water works are still wonky. Oh well. Ladies Aux. Christmas party is tonight. I have been a social member of the United Polish Club for about 20 years, and this will be the first I have gone to. DH was practically raised there, as his mother worked in the kitchen on Fridays for the fish fry, and his grandfather helped begin it. I sometimes feel a bit out of place at such things, as I know faces more than names, and when taking DS to the children's party, had no where to sit, as family groups had the tables and chairs full, and were not very open to sharing. Deadline for reservation for tonight was last week. One of the ladies who helped with DS's wedding reception asked if I was going. Said she would save me a seat, that their table always had the most fun (also the most cliqueish, but not her!). She is a sweat heart. We get 3 free drink tickets with our meal, and she knows I don't/can't drink, and was teasing that that way she got my drink tickets! LOL. So I turned in my reservation. We sat with her last night, and she mentioned that one of the family mentioned that they were surprised she had gone to her DB's birthday party, and was going tonight. Today is the anniversary of her mother's death last year. I knew of it, but had forgotten when, but it had just passed thru my thoughts a few days ago for some reason. When we sat down with her last night, I said hello lady who gets my drink tickets. Her face just lit up! She always makes a really good macaroni salad that my DH likes, and when she does, she brings him some. Anyway, now that I have you all confused with my wandering thoughts, I am now glad that I accepted her invitation to sit with her tonight.
> 
> I went to see mom last evening. It wasn't a good time to go. She is as fine as possible, and improving in physical therapy, but her endless loop just added to my anxiety. Not much to be done but what is. I keep praying for her, and visit as much as I can handle. I feel guilty for not going every day, or at least more often than the once a week that I go, but just can't handle it. I knew I shouldn't have gone, before I went, with the way I felt yesterday. I thank all of you who keep her in prayer and ask about her. Makes me feel your love all the more. Darn, here come the tears again. Time to get something to eat, shower and go put the flag out at half mast for rememberance of Pearl Harbor Day.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

happy Birthday Gwen. Off to bed now, goodnight all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is. -- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I Am curious to know, if 'lined' might be what I call a 'bi-focal'?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my goodness - 39 again gwen? hope you are having a great day - did you blow out all your birthday candles? hope someone took you out for dinner. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Just spotted on facebook, that today is Gwen's Birthday!
> 
> Happy Happy Day to you Gwen- hope it is a wonderful one!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute daralene - I kind of miss our pet raccoon we had this summer - hope he is "shacked up" somewhere keeping warm. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Had a cute visitor today and at least this time he didn't do any mischief. Racoons can sure cause a lot of problems as we all know, but this guy/gal was just swingin' with the birds. There were 5 crows in the tree making all sorts of noise with him in THEIR tree. :XD: :XD: :XD: Now if the crows can just keep him away from the house. :wink:


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Happy birthday Gwen, love the tree on top of Sydneys crate lol
Spent the weekend over the woolshop, they had their Christmas weekend and I had a table with my knitting on it. I sold the entralac jacket I knitted and the cradle bag I made some while ago, the shop was quite busy Saturday not so on Sunday which was a shame but they have only been there 5 months and things are picking up people are gradually learning they are there. I treated myself to a lazy susan that hold balls of yarn. Its brilliant you just put the spike through the middle of the ball and the yarn just feeds out as you use it, best thing iv bought for awhile lol. hugs to all. lyn


Gweniepooh said:


> Hey....I'll celebrate all week! More fun and so appreciate the well wishes from everyone. Tomorrow oldest DD and SIL are fixing me lunch (offered breakfast but have to go to the gym) and I don't know exactly what DH has planned except he did invite DSD and her beau for cake and ice cream (he must be planning on purchasing a cake.) I asked if i need to cook dinner and he said no so either he will cook or we will go out....one or the other. Youngest DD went to Nashville TN and will be home LATE tonight and I don't know if she has to work tomorrow or not.
> 
> I finished the free standing lace ornaments for my 4.5 ft tree just a little bit ago. I've take a few pictures to share. Oops just realized I still haven't put the fake icicles on....gotta go dig them out.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

thewren said:


> how is the weather in your neck of arizone this morning evelyn? --- sam


Yesterday was a beautiful day. I have not been out today but it must have been nice as the people across the street are having a party of some kind with a bounce house and all. Kids sound like they are having a ball out there. 
I don't keep up with the temps but I know it has been mild and beautiful.

Evelyn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how great is that - I bet the gosslings are most anxious to move in. good job.

I think everyone is feeling the money pinch - hard to know what to do. --- sam



jheiens said:


> We had lovely,bright sunshine this morning until after morning services, Julie, now the clouds are moving in again. Temps are in the lower 30s F and the wind is calm. We've not had bitter cold weather for a few weeks now but that may not last much longer. The days are getting noticeably shorter it seems.
> 
> Christmas is rapidly moving toward us and I'm not prepared with gifts for anyone at the moment. I'm about finished with the blanket for DGGD's dolly and 1/2 of the first sock is finished.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

next time I think you should teach them what dishwater is for. lol although having to do only the clean up is not a bad deal. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for the compliments Pup lover and Angela. The gks did the baking all on their own, but l was allowed to washthe bowls up!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and why are you doing mittens for the state rep? ---- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> Matthew, the window beh8ind the cat is a very nice touch. Good job!
> 
> Pacer, the dishcloth is lovely.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you not have raccoons - I can fix that - i'll send you a pair. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> I agree brilliant photo of the racoon. Don't get anyyhing like that here in the UK. X


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I starting the healing energy zooming to david already or it is built up hoping he will heal fast and not have too much pain. --- sam



darowil said:


> And mine is the fridge untouched so far- got a skype call just when I was meant to add the Gnocchi and by the time it was finished David just wanted to eat- so I added the Gnocchi and we went to a pub I had noticed that morning had a $10 Sunday menu. Enough of the Chicken Gnocchi soup to keep me going for a long time- especially as David only wants a meal one or two nights for the next week. Not sure wether it will freeze withthe potato gnocchi, but I will just have to try freezing it. Makes a lot that's for sure.
> Tonight a work meeting which includes tea, tomorrow night with Maryanne, Thursday he goes away till Sunday evening (may need tea before he goes) and then Monday he will in hospital.
> He is having his sinus' done Monday and then has 10 days off which brings him up to Chirstmas.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Kathy, love, love, love the photo of Lila with Santa.
> /quote]
> 
> I loved Lila's photo too. Her pose reminds me a little bit of our dog, a Chi mix who is much larger, but who has a Chi look in her eye, I think


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Pacer* I wonder if Matthew would be interested in this image by Rei Hamon.
> 
> the two birds are called _Kotuku_ and are very important in Maori thought. Other wise they are just called White Herons.
> 
> Rei made his pictures with ball point pens.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Gwen and Michael --- Happy Birthday!!
> 
> PurpleFi - love the photo of the grandkids and the treats--looks like a fun day.
> 
> ...


How funny, I made pasta fagioli soup today too!! I make mine in the crock pot, made that, some taco meat and chicken veggies and spaghetti noodles with pesto for the week.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

pacer said:


> Matthew extended the window as the drawing was feeling too scrunched.


Like the larger window!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

pacer said:


> Matthew extended the window as the drawing was feeling too scrunched.


Beautiful. Tell Matthew it is very good.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I will most likely go up Tues or Thurs to see Marianne. Thank you for the well wishes. Your compliments make me blush and are appreciated. Believe me though, everyone helped with the KAP success!


Please tell Marianne HI from me-- and how is the crocheting friend doing? I've forgotten her name.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Gwen!! Please hug Marianne for me when you see her.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey....I'll celebrate all week! More fun and so appreciate the well wishes from everyone. Tomorrow oldest DD and SIL are fixing me lunch (offered breakfast but have to go to the gym) and I don't know exactly what DH has planned except he did invite DSD and her beau for cake and ice cream (he must be planning on purchasing a cake.) I asked if i need to cook dinner and he said no so either he will cook or we will go out....one or the other. Youngest DD went to Nashville TN and will be home LATE tonight and I don't know if she has to work tomorrow or not.
> 
> I finished the free standing lace ornaments for my 4.5 ft tree just a little bit ago. I've take a few pictures to share. Oops just realized I still haven't put the fake icicles on....gotta go dig them out.


This post isn't playing nice. Can't remember if this is where I commented on your tree or not. It is lovely.
Tree really looks nice-- that angel is super!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

just thought I would share a photo of the new glasses.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

thewren said:


> and why are you doing mittens for the state rep? ---- sam


She comes to Sr Center for yoga and often stops in our needlework group to visit a bit. She has such a good head on her shoulders and does a super job working for us that I couldn't say no when she asked. She provided the yarn and they really don't take long because they are the Wyoming fingerless mitts from Sorlenna. Well, not long if you don't make mistakes and have to knit the thumb 3 times!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

You look a lovely lady, Evelyn, but the look in your eyes says, ''Don't even think about going there!!"" lol

Ohio Joy


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jheiens said:


> You look a lovely lady, Evelyn, but the look in your eyes says, ''Don't even think about going there!!"" lol
> 
> Ohio Joy


Totally agree- esp about the look! Go get 'em, Evelyn!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> She's a poser right enough. Xx


Yes and the camera loves her. They are both lovely and quite accomplished in the kitchen.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

EJS said:


> just thought I would share a photo of the new glasses.


Like the frames with your hair and eye color. Hope they work well for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I agree brilliant photo of the racoon. Don't get anyyhing like that here in the UK. X


They really are rascals and can get into anything. In another house where we were surrounded by lots of trees, they got into our attic and what a time we had getting rid of them. Mom raccoon had a brood in there. I finally drove her crazy, a rather funny but long story, and she came out one night. I went out to see what all the racket was and she told me off royal and off she went. YAY!!!!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Like the larger window!


I do too---it really sets off the beautifully drawn cat.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well it's the 8th here so that makes it her birthday somewhere whichever day it is.


 :thumbup: That's right. In fact we are always belated for you and Julie.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks to all for comments on the photo. Just had to share.
> 
> Bonnie, so interesting that you are using the cabbage after the freezing. I'll have to tell my son. They had some fabulous huge thick kale leaves that looked great and I said they could eat them and he said they had frozen and were no good. I thought they could still be eaten. Sounds like they would still be good. What is your say?? They looked no different from summer.


I would say they are still useable, it taes a hard frost to hurt them. When frozen very hard they will also go limp but even then could still be put in soup, etc.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks great evelyn - great haircut. --- sam



EJS said:


> just thought I would share a photo of the new glasses.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I leave the plant right in the garden and pick what I want to use. My sister won't eat her's after a freeze.


Thanks Caren. I went over to my son's to give Roland a treatment and asked Evan if he used any as it was cleaned out of the garden. He said he did use the good looking leaves. Speaking of kale, I made salt and vinegar kale chips today. 
1 bunch of kale washed, destemmed, and torn into bite-sized pieces. This is for anyone, but thought of it while posting Caren as I know she likes this sort of thing.

Vinegar - 2T
Oil - 1T
salt to taste
Massage & marinate kale in dressing for 2 min.

Bake 7 - 9 min. in 350 oven.

I doubled the batch & baked mine on pizza pans with holes in them and they got wonderfully crispy. My oven is convection if that makes a difference. Left them in the oven after opening the door a bit to make sure they got completely crispy. When I have more time I will do them in the warming drawer, but I wanted them NOW. :XD: :XD: Helped my craving for salt & vinegar chips and I like the crunch even better than chips. I would use even less oil next time.

Speaking of the cold-laser treatment for Roland. They told me he did the stairs twice this last week and shocked them. I did the mildest treatment I could because he is so old and just wanted to see how he would react, so was quite surprised at the improvement already. I told them my knees were about 1/2 the size they were before, well almost. All the swelling is gone. Now if I could just do that with my stomach and double chin. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I did a stronger treatment on him today and did both hind legs, so we will see if there is more improvement. DH swears he was already walking better right after I left.  
Makes me so happy if that is really true. For those reading who don't know who Roland is, he is a sweet little 13 yr. old arthritic pug.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

EJS...Love the new glasses. You look wonderful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> How funny, I made pasta fagioli soup today too!! I make mine in the crock pot, made that, some taco meat and chicken veggies and spaghetti noodles with pesto for the week.


I made it in the crockpot also....it was getting that going and then getting out of the kitchen while DH put in a new dishwasher for DD. The marinara sauce was simmering away on the stove - house sure smelled good and with the Christmas decorations up, helped us start to get into the spirit of the season.

Tacos sound great....I still need to come up with something for the kindergarten class....they're celebrating International Night and their class has been assigned Mexico -- the kids are encouraged to bring a dish to share. Without knowing whether there is a microwave, etc. I'm not sure what to take...guess I'll do some trolling through the internet.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

EJS said:


> just thought I would share a photo of the new glasses.


I like them!!! Let me know more details so I can try them out for myself when I go in sometime in the next week or so.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

EJS said:


> just thought I would share a photo of the new glasses.


Wow, nice photo. Quite becoming frames and like your hair also. Thanks for the photo!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I made it in the crockpot also....it was getting that going and then getting out of the kitchen while DH put in a new dishwasher for DD. The marinara sauce was simmering away on the stove - house sure smelled good and with the Christmas decorations up, helped us start to get into the spirit of the season.
> 
> Tacos sound great....I still need to come up with something for the kindergarten class....they're celebrating International Night and their class has been assigned Mexico -- the kids are encouraged to bring a dish to share. Without knowing whether there is a microwave, etc. I'm not sure what to take...guess I'll do some trolling through the internet.


I need something to get me in the Christmas mood for sure. Once DH brings the decorations up I'm sure I will start, but it sure is taking a while this year.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, you are doing such beautiful work. Love the Angel!! Say hello to Marianne for me. Have not forgotten my conversation with her, just need DH to help me and he's so busy. Even working now with helping a student over the phone.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tami, know this is a very difficult time for you right now. Take some time for you and know we are thinking of you. With all the group hugs you must be feeling the love.

Ohio Joy, you can be so proud of your daughter. What a wonderful thing she is doing and it can't be easy.

Guess it is time for me to get off. Thought for sure I would catch up but I guess not. Thanks everyone for the advice on the kale.

I'm watching Inspector Morse again. Love seeing Oxford as my SIL went to school there. I try and imagine which building was hers. They had a dinner in one of the schools. She got her jurisprudence of Law and she said that a very successful previous student had gifted that school their very own amazing, gifted chef. Also try and picture her walking the streets. She met her present DH at McDonalds there, but haven't seen that in any of the shots. Wise of them, but she'll never forget the McDonalds in Oxford, that's for sure. :wink:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't blanch the heads of cabbage, just freeze them whole, when defrosted they work great for cabbage rolls.


darowil said:


> Re freezing cabbage etc- I think they need to be blanched before freezing so may not work from the garden (and certainly not if it starts to defrost before going into the freezer).
> 
> And now for breakfast and go through my yarn from NZ as I need to work out which to show others-can't bring it all with me to show off thats for sure. This is a time when I could fairly safely use our term of wool We use wool as both wool and a generic term. Most times I keep using our term as I see no reason to change. But this is one time when it makes so much sense that I tend to use the term yarn but most of what I got is wool, or predominatelly wool. So later today I will post the embarrassingly large amount of wool I bought in NZ.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Tacos sound great....I still need to come up with something for the kindergarten class....they're celebrating International Night and their class has been assigned Mexico -- the kids are encouraged to bring a dish to share. Without knowing whether there is a microwave, etc. I'm not sure what to take...guess I'll do some trolling through the internet.[/quote
> 
> I remember International Nights, and class international-themed parties. DD likes to make cheese quesadillas (she cooks them in an ungreased skillet but the recipe in the link below shows an oven version which I would think might transport if wrapped well). She just uses cheese in her quesadillas and then has salsa on the side. She and I were just laughing about the year (2nd grade, I think) when everyone took turns bringing in a dish that reflected their family heritage. All the parents did their best...but were totally outshone by the Italian-American family who owned a restaurant and who provided a memorable feast. The kids loved it but I think they also enjoyed the less impressive contributions too.
> 
> http://www.kids-cooking-activities.com/Mexican-cooking.html


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you not have raccoons - I can fix that - i'll send you a pair. --- sam


We didn't have them here until recently,I'm not sure how they have appeared, maybe hitched a ride on a train or something? The farmers here shoot them as soon as they see them because if they get in a grain bin the entire thing is wrecked.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Tacos sound great....I still need to come up with something for the kindergarten class....they're celebrating International Night and their class has been assigned Mexico -- the kids are encouraged to bring a dish to share. Without knowing whether there is a microwave, etc. I'm not sure what to take...guess I'll do some trolling through the internet.[/quote
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this might be a little risqué for some but I thought it was funny. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Evelyn your new glasses & doo look great. I have bifocals, when I first get glasses the optometrist insisted I get progressives but I found everything was always swimming & they made me nauseous. They made me try for 3 months, then gave me the bifocals & I have no problems with them.
Pacer, nice cloth & the cat s great. I think Matthew gets better with each one.
Purple, your GKs are so cute, they sure look alike. I bey they had lots of fun.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why less oil daralene? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Speaking of kale, I made salt and vinegar kale chips today.
> 1 bunch of kale washed, destemmed, and torn into bite-sized pieces. This is for anyone, but thought of it while posting Caren as I know she likes this sort of thing.
> 
> Vinegar - 2T
> ...


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Evelyn, I think you look very "hübsch", (high class and attractive) in your new glasses. Great choice. I hope you enjoy your new found good sight.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> All of you are so special to me. This small community we live in is so self-restricting. By that I mean that they have little awareness of the isolation that they bind themselves with and keep new people out of closer friendships. AND this is the longest time we've ever lived in one community in the 50 plus years we have been married.
> 
> I don't know if we are just making the best of the circumstances or if we are constant reminder to them of something or another! LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My dearest Betty, it's always such a pleasure to read your notes.
> I'm so sorry your dish cloths didn't sell out completely, but even more sorry that you saw people who caused you pain. You know how much you mean to us and I hope you can forget those uncaring people.
> My daughter and grandson in TX are fine. The dreams were just that...dreams. But it's always a pleasure to talk with her and no telling when she could have called. It's their busy time with people taking vacations so they won't lose the hours at year's end plus it's hunting season. And, of course, those men have to go out and shoot things.
> Hope your grand daughter straightens herself out. Sometimes it's a wonder teens and parents and grandparents survive those teen years without someone going berserk!
> ...


Good to know your DD and family are fine. I was wondering.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Evening soon,
> 
> Read through quickly as the battery is low. Hope everyone is having a fine weekend.
> 
> ...


Love the photos. Lila sure is cute!

Your cards should make it ok. I sent mine out yesterday also. I asked if they would make it and was told they should be fine. If they would have been for military FPO, the deadline would have been Dec. 3. I asked if there was a deadline for the cards to make it, and was told not really per say. I will try to remember next year to start sign up earlier, and have deadline for them to go out a couple of weeks sooner, if that works for everyone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My dear Kathy, it's so good to hear from you. I love the picture of Lila with Santa. I'm sure traveling is much more pleasant with her company. She's such a little cutie.
> I can understand the loss of your niece being hard on her mother. I hope I never have to experience the death of one of my children. I will gladly add her to my prayers for comfort and peace
> I hope you stay safe in the winter weather and can enjoy the holidays with your family.
> Hugs to you and Lila,
> Junek


I will also add my prayers.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I have had progressive lenses for years and had very little trouble adjusting. DH, however, could not adjust and went back to bi-vocals.

Evelyn-I like your frames very much. I always think that is the hardest part of getting new glasses. I always have red frames-my favorite color.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I Am curious to know, if 'lined' might be what I call a 'bi-focal'?


They are both bi-focal, but one has the typical lines of bi-focals, and the procressives have no lines but are still bi-focal. I have the progressives. I still, after about 10 years, have trouble finding the right spot sometimes to see thru. I have been wondering if I would do better with the lines. I still tend to run my face into the car seat if I am reaching for something, not realizing I am to close.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> dear Tami- I know where you are coming from, I had Mum live with me and the girls for her last nine months. She had what they call here 'multi infarc dementia'.
> My step-mother also developed that type of dementia- so I watched my Dad go through the process over.
> (he had nothing to do with Mum since he walked out in 1970.)
> Dad went through phases of lucidity, to total incomprehensibility- but I think the culprit was more a UTI, in his case.
> ...


Thank you Julie. yes, you are right about the second childhood.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We had lovely,bright sunshine this morning until after morning services, Julie, now the clouds are moving in again. Temps are in the lower 30s F and the wind is calm. We've not had bitter cold weather for a few weeks now but that may not last much longer. The days are getting noticeably shorter it seems.
> 
> Christmas is rapidly moving toward us and I'm not prepared with gifts for anyone at the moment. I'm about finished with the blanket for DGGD's dolly and 1/2 of the first sock is finished.
> 
> ...


We have had sun this afternoon, after cloud and drizzle, now it is cloudy again but still relatively warm. The internal thermometer reads 77.3 F, 26.1 C inside, 25.8 C outside. This will be partly the result of the insulation that was put in the ceiling, and under floor- over the winter. for a little longer our days will lengthen then as they shorten we know that Autumn is round the corner- but the days will likely be hotter still. February is often our hottest month- hard to say what March brings!
I just cannot prepare for Christmas this year, other than sorting a parcel next week to go to Christchurch, for Bronwen and the two GK's. 
I so admire yourselves, and Susan and her DH, for all the work that you undertake with Susan's 'concern'. (the Concern for her Goslings!)
Tim might like to know that as I type this it is 4-34 p.m., and the sun is well over to the west/south/west, as it arcs towards the zenith.
I have a photo of my DGS, opening his parcels on his second birthday, by my lap top. He is such a darling child. Now more than 3 years older than in my photo. Primary School will close sometime next week. Next year DGD turns 12 and will head up to the High School section of the School they both attend. Her Birth comes exactly 13 months from the date of Bronwen's wedding. 
How I wish I could have a rent to own contract! I think I must have been a major silly, thinking last year that the Landlord wanted me to sign the contract with this awful Agent that I have now.

I am feeling very unsafe, someone has just picked the little padlock I had on the letterbox.
I must remember the Lord has to be on my side in this battle.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Tami, how nice of your friend to save you a seat-- I'll bet you had a good time and hope you will again tonight. It must be terribly hard seeing your mom with all her problems. I remember when my dad started really slipping and didn't know who I was-- very hard. I cannot imagine dealing with that every day! Please take care of yourself.


We had a great time. Dinner was catered and served family style. We had breaded chicken breast, small cabbage rolls, Gulmpky (sp?) in Polish, green beans with slivered almonds, and mashed potatoes. For dessert we had our choice of coconut cream or chocolate cream pie. Then for entertainment, Elvis was in the house! This is the 3rd. time this man has been here, and does a nice impersonation of Elvis. After that it was time for door prizes before we left. I won a very nice, very soft throw in white with black designs on it. My friend was very pleased that I came. I was very pleased that she invited me, and I will go again.

Mom knows me, tho didn't call me by name yesterday. After they put her on the highest dosage of the patch for her memory, several months ago, that came back. The endless loop of this hurts, that hurts, I'm sick, I itch all over, ect. is what is worst. And I do mean endless loop. It only stops long enough for her to take a breath. Even if you try to distract her. It was bad enough when dad was alive, but so much worse now. I even tried telling her of Arriana's new accomplishments, but she just kept on. They were about to get her ready for dinner when I left.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tami-Ohio {{{hugs}}} and prayers for you.


Thank you Norma.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Birthday Gwen.
> 
> Julie...I hope your busy week will be a good one. Make sure to rest as needed.
> 
> ...


Thank you Pacer for the update on Bella and Faith's family, and their states of health. As I mentioned in a post not so very far back, some souls enter this existence with unbelievable challenges. Little Bella in particular. No wonder her Daddy was close to tears.

Pacer I am waiting to hear back from the Police, my little padlock on my letterbox was just picked open.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 99% Humidity here, today- cloud cover and drizzle. Baking a recipe of Panini that I have never tried before- sort of issues it created, makes one wonder if more recent copies of the book have an _errata_ sheet included. Normally this woman is very reliable- which is why I chose to follow her receipt. it is a bit of a Grrrrr situation!
> 
> Off down to the Marae for the Christmas Party, once the panini are baked.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you have a busy week! I hope the weather is nicer for you. And hopy you get your visitors on Friday.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just spotted on facebook, that today is Gwen's Birthday!
> 
> Happy Happy Day to you Gwen- hope it is a wonderful one!


Happy Birthday Gwen!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I hope your blues soon go away, Tami. I keep your mother in my prayers always even if I don't think to ask about her.
> I'm adding you to my prayers for comfort and ease with your depression.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Thank you June.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, you are listed on KP as 12/8 but whether your birthday is today or tomorrow, I figure we can celebrate it the whole month. I start a week before. :wink: and just keep going. Truly, every day is a celebration.
> 
> Happy Birthday to a very special lady, without whom, we never would have met in person and even this last time met Purple and London Girl from England. Meeting Sam in person and his whole family, then all the special things that I use so often that you made that first KAP and others, oh my, I could go on and on. You brought us together and then you went ABOVE and BEYOND, even inspiring a Down Under KAP. THANK YOU. You are one very extraordinary person. Will you get to celebrate with Marianne?? Sounds like you almost had your DD on your birthday......


I couldn't have said it better!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew wanted me to post an update on the cat picture. I am also posting the dishcloth that I have been working on for his friend's wedding shower.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Had a busy weekend with the gks. Made lots of cakes and cookies and then put up the tree and decorations.
> I'm still several pages behind on catch up. But noticed Matthews and Gwens birthdays, so a very happy birghday to you both.


Looks like they had a great time!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> Yes! They are purr -😊fect, cleverly put Tami (re whiskers on Matthew's lovely cat drawing


I thought so! :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Birthday Gwen.
> 
> Julie...I hope your busy week will be a good one. Make sure to rest as needed.
> 
> ...


Prayers continue


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And mine is the fridge untouched so far- got a skype call just when I was meant to add the Gnocchi and by the time it was finished David just wanted to eat- so I added the Gnocchi and we went to a pub I had noticed that morning had a $10 Sunday menu. Enough of the Chicken Gnocchi soup to keep me going for a long time- especially as David only wants a meal one or two nights for the next week. Not sure wether it will freeze withthe potato gnocchi, but I will just have to try freezing it. Makes a lot that's for sure.
> Tonight a work meeting which includes tea, tomorrow night with Maryanne, Thursday he goes away till Sunday evening (may need tea before he goes) and then Monday he will in hospital.
> He is having his sinus' done Monday and then has 10 days off which brings him up to Chirstmas.


Will keep your DH in my thoughts as he gets his sinuses done.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mjs said:


> Or tri. I think the progressive are not a good idea if you tend to have motion sickness.


Hmmm, wish they had told me that before! I will be due to go again in April. I will try to remember to ask.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew extended the window as the drawing was feeling too scrunched.


I like the bigger window also.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> We had a great time. Dinner was catered and served family style. We had breaded chicken breast, small cabbage rolls, Gulmpky (sp?) in Polish, green beans with slivered almonds, and mashed potatoes. For dessert we had our choice of coconut cream or chocolate cream pie. .
> 
> Mom knows me, tho didn't call me by name yesterday. Even if you try to distract her. It was bad enough when dad was alive, but so much worse now. I even tried telling her of Arriana's new accomplishments, but she just kept on. They were about to get her ready for dinner when I left.


Your dinner sounds just lovely-- esp dessert-- cho cream pie is a favorite.

Oh, my, endless loop sounds just horrid-- imagine having to live/work with that ALL the time. You are an angel for going at all.

I keep forgetting to add that Evelyn's new glasses look really nice and that I loved Lila's pix with Santa. And Evelyn, this puts YOU in really good company as I love dogs!!! LOL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey....I'll celebrate all week! More fun and so appreciate the well wishes from everyone. Tomorrow oldest DD and SIL are fixing me lunch (offered breakfast but have to go to the gym) and I don't know exactly what DH has planned except he did invite DSD and her beau for cake and ice cream (he must be planning on purchasing a cake.) I asked if i need to cook dinner and he said no so either he will cook or we will go out....one or the other. Youngest DD went to Nashville TN and will be home LATE tonight and I don't know if she has to work tomorrow or not.
> 
> I finished the free standing lace ornaments for my 4.5 ft tree just a little bit ago. I've take a few pictures to share. Oops just realized I still haven't put the fake icicles on....gotta go dig them out.


Enjoy your day! And the ornaments are beautiful. I really like the angel.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Julie, so sorry about your letterbox. Do you think this was just mischief or were they trying to get your mail?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> hugs are still zooming your way tami - last night I was watching that video on kindness and I was in tears - have no idea where it came from - I just think it is partly the holidays - hope you are soon back in the pink.
> 
> as far as your mother goes - you visit - that is all the matters - the number of times is not important - when I lived in the old folks home families would bring in their aged one - leave and never come back.
> 
> if you visit only once - make it count - and then rest easy. --- sam


Thank you Sam


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

melyn said:


> Happy birthday Gwen, love the tree on top of Sydneys crate lol
> Spent the weekend over the woolshop, they had their Christmas weekend and I had a table with my knitting on it. I sold the entralac jacket I knitted and the cradle bag I made some while ago, the shop was quite busy Saturday not so on Sunday which was a shame but they have only been there 5 months and things are picking up people are gradually learning they are there. I treated myself to a lazy susan that hold balls of yarn. Its brilliant you just put the spike through the middle of the ball and the yarn just feeds out as you use it, best thing iv bought for awhile lol. hugs to all. lyn


I was wondering if you sold the jacket. I'm glad you did! It was so pretty! You will enjoy the lazy susan for the yarn.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> just thought I would share a photo of the new glasses.


You are so pretty! The glasses look good too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have had sun this afternoon, after cloud and drizzle, now it is cloudy again but still relatively warm. The internal thermometer reads 77.3 F, 26.1 C inside, 25.8 C outside. This will be partly the result of the insulation that was put in the ceiling, and under floor- over the winter. for a little longer our days will lengthen then as they shorten we know that Autumn is round the corner- but the days will likely be hotter still. February is often our hottest month- hard to say what March brings!
> I just cannot prepare for Christmas this year, other than sorting a parcel next week to go to Christchurch, for Bronwen and the two GK's.
> I so admire yourselves, and Susan and her DH, for all the work that you undertake with Susan's 'concern'. (the Concern for her Goslings!)
> Tim might like to know that as I type this it is 4-34 p.m., and the sun is well over to the west/south/west, as it arcs towards the zenith.
> ...


Is there an outside light you can turn on when you hear something like this? It might let "who ever" know that you know they are there. Prayers to keep you safe. Also, a call to the police to record the incident might be a good idea.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Pacer for the update on Bella and Faith's family, and their states of health. As I mentioned in a post not so very far back, some souls enter this existence with unbelievable challenges. Little Bella in particular. No wonder her Daddy was close to tears.
> 
> Pacer I am waiting to hear back from the Police, my little padlock on my letterbox was just picked open.


I'm glad to see you reported it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have two pair of bi-focals; one pair for reading and mid vision and the other for distance and mid vision. They said the range was so different now that they could not do the trifocals anymore for me. A real pain in the patuti.


I have reading and mid and reading and distance. Only want the mid for the computer but go from book and/or knitting to computer so need both together. And it seems no time at all since I didn't need any.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> You look a lovely lady, Evelyn, but the look in your eyes says, ''Don't even think about going there!!"" lol
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I was trying to put a finger on the look in her eyes and you nailed it.
Lovely shot indeed. The new glasses really suit.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Will have to read backwards, just found you guys.
Should be sleeping but not to tired yet. 
Actually waiting to see if it snows, dumb me. We don't have any and they say we could get some tonight but then we will be in the forties by midweek so then it will melt. Sure makes running around easy when there isn't any ice or snow. 
Now to read what you are all up to and have been doing. Sure it is not boring.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We had a great time. Dinner was catered and served family style. We had breaded chicken breast, small cabbage rolls, Gulmpky (sp?) in Polish, green beans with slivered almonds, and mashed potatoes. For dessert we had our choice of coconut cream or chocolate cream pie. Then for entertainment, Elvis was in the house! This is the 3rd. time this man has been here, and does a nice impersonation of Elvis. After that it was time for door prizes before we left. I won a very nice, very soft throw in white with black designs on it. My friend was very pleased that I came. I was very pleased that she invited me, and I will go again.
> 
> Mom knows me, tho didn't call me by name yesterday. After they put her on the highest dosage of the patch for her memory, several months ago, that came back. The endless loop of this hurts, that hurts, I'm sick, I itch all over, ect. is what is worst. And I do mean endless loop. It only stops long enough for her to take a breath. Even if you try to distract her. It was bad enough when dad was alive, but so much worse now. I even tried telling her of Arriana's new accomplishments, but she just kept on. They were about to get her ready for dinner when I left.


It really is hard to spend much time with someone when they complain all th time. One of my sisters was like this. Is there someone you can visit with so you can talk to each other- maybe your mother would listen to some of the conversation-or at least be quite for some of the time. As my sisters became less and less able to talk we found going in pairs best. Easier with someone else, and they would also hear what was going on still (while they couldn't speak they knew what was being said to them and around them). 
And even if this didn't make a difference to her you could have a coffee with who went with or something similar. Or what if you do something like have a coffee on the way there or way back- I always did this when visiting them. I love to have a coffee out with a book- or something similar for you. Not something that costs a lot but something small that you enjoy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am feeling very unsafe, someone has just picked the little padlock I had on the letterbox.
> I must remember the Lord has to be on my side in this battle.


Oh Julie- things just don't get better do they- as I said not long ago to you and yet one more thing for you to worry about.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy birthday Gwen. Many many more!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> You have a full diary then! What a bummer about the panini recipe. Hope it worked out in the end, and that you ve enjoyed the Christmas party.
> DH and I recently got back to Guernsey after seeing DD on her 21st birthday on Saturday in London, then visiting the Bangladeshi friends who stayed in our Alderney house last year, in Bedford, England where they are both now working. He works at a restaurant and she is working as a carer at an old folks home. She is getting lots of training and obviously is very caring at work so is often first in line for overtime as the manager trusts her to work well. She says seeing all theses elderly english people many of whom have dementia, makes her sad, and miss her own parents at home in Bangladesh. She says that most of the carers are good but there are a small number who skimp on the jobs they are meant to do. Eg don't always change bedding when supposed to or refuse to wash some of the patients who get violent (she says some will try to bite her, but they don't do it out of malice, it's the dementia which can turn to violence, and if she tells them quietly that they have hurt her they often apologise). It makes me feel rather ashamed of our culture as in her homeland all the elderly are looked after in the family even if it is difficult for everyone.


If I had not been so experienced with making bread it could have been total disaster! I had deliberately doubled the quantities of flour and water- this should have been straight forward. I knew immediately I saw the dough in the mixer that I was going to have to add flour. That in itself should not have been a problem, what is, is the huge amount I had to add, to get it right, the original was for an anchovy and basil filling. But I had only sun-dried tomatoes, and I harvested some of my Marjoram, and filled these miniature 'buns' with that. At first people avoided them, but I tried one and broke it open, and people at my table realised that they were more than they appeared. They then disappeared quite rapidly!
A very kind lady who has a magnificent head of dreadlocks, gave me a ride home- so that was all very nice and simple!
Your Bangladeshi friend sounds a very caring person.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> They look good but it isn't a little bit of frost. We aren't as bad as Bonnie, but have gotten well into winter.


My comment was actually 'tongue -in-cheek', dear!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And mine is the fridge untouched so far- got a skype call just when I was meant to add the Gnocchi and by the time it was finished David just wanted to eat- so I added the Gnocchi and we went to a pub I had noticed that morning had a $10 Sunday menu. Enough of the Chicken Gnocchi soup to keep me going for a long time- especially as David only wants a meal one or two nights for the next week. Not sure wether it will freeze withthe potato gnocchi, but I will just have to try freezing it. Makes a lot that's for sure.
> Tonight a work meeting which includes tea, tomorrow night with Maryanne, Thursday he goes away till Sunday evening (may need tea before he goes) and then Monday he will in hospital.
> He is having his sinus' done Monday and then has 10 days off which brings him up to Chirstmas.


Margaret- when you get to thawing out the soup with the potato(?) gnochi, would you let me know if the experiment has worked- Personally adore potato gnochi although they can be a bit tricky to make- or more accurately, I need to experiment more!
Positive thoughts for DH!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Would be good if you could but I well understand why they may not want them posted.


They all seemed quite relaxed about the photos! When I get a chance I will get them printed up at one of those 10 cent per print places.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> Or tri. I think the progressive are not a good idea if you tend to have motion sickness.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You today....my tomorrow...the 8th Shhhhhhhh. LOL I've started counting backwards....hehehehe


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a delightful temperature - mid thirties here. --- sam


I am gradually adjusting to Auckland- I am not nearly as uncomfortable as I would have been a few years ago!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is. -- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: (and now I have forgotten what Sam was replying to!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> just thought I would share a photo of the new glasses.


Like the hair-cut, too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :thumbup: That's right. In fact we are always belated for you and Julie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> They are both bi-focal, but one has the typical lines of bi-focals, and the procressives have no lines but are still bi-focal. I have the progressives. I still, after about 10 years, have trouble finding the right spot sometimes to see thru. I have been wondering if I would do better with the lines. I still tend to run my face into the car seat if I am reaching for something, not realizing I am to close.


mmmmmmm, :thumbdown: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you Julie. yes, you are right about the second childhood.


God Bless, dear!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It sounds like you have a busy week! I hope the weather is nicer for you. And hopy you get your visitors on Friday.


One is definitely confirmed, the other I won't know till they get here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Julie, so sorry about your letterbox. Do you think this was just mischief or were they trying to get your mail?


I think it more likely he wants to frighten me- most of my mail is email these days! The last time the letterbox was burgled for sure is about 10 or 11 years back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Is there an outside light you can turn on when you hear something like this? It might let "who ever" know that you know they are there. Prayers to keep you safe. Also, a call to the police to record the incident might be a good idea.


The light needs new bulbs- they are a bit pricey! Still waiting to hear back from the Senior Sergeant.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad to see you reported it.


If only I could get through!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad to see you reported it.


If only I could get through!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh Julie- things just don't get better do they- as I said not long ago to you and yet one more thing for you to worry about.


Something has to start getting better sometime.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh Julie- things just don't get better do they- as I said not long ago to you and yet one more thing for you to worry about.


Something has to start getting better sometime.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does not bode well Julie - could it have been the "agent". I hope the police can help you. would it help if you could find a place not owned by a Samoan? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Pacer for the update on Bella and Faith's family, and their states of health. As I mentioned in a post not so very far back, some souls enter this existence with unbelievable challenges. Little Bella in particular. No wonder her Daddy was close to tears.
> 
> Pacer I am waiting to hear back from the Police, my little padlock on my letterbox was just picked open.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think I was answering someone's question about whether the "lined" were actually bifocals and I said yes. --- sam --- or something to that effect.



Lurker 2 said:
 

> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: (and now I have forgotten what Sam was replying to!)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

EJS said:


> just thought I would share a photo of the new glasses.


Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gwen, I love the decorations, especially the angel :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pacer said:


> EJS...Love the new glasses. You look wonderful.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Me, too!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> this might be a little risqué for some but I thought it was funny. --- sam
> 
> http://vimeo.com/5865798


Tickled my funny bone :XD:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, I am glad you reported it.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> do you not have raccoons - I can fix that - i'll send you a pair. --- sam


Might have a bit of trouble at customs :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you not have raccoons - I can fix that - i'll send you a pair. --- sam


Thank you, but only if they are cuddly and housetrained


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

EJS said:


> just thought I would share a photo of the new glasses.


You and the glasses look great x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

TNS said:


> Might have a bit of trouble at customs :XD:


Sam could always disguise them as alpacas. X


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Sam could always disguise them as alpacas. X


Would badgers be easier - white stripes...?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

TNS said:


> Would badgers be easier - white stripes...?


There's a thought :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunnySurrey. Just a slight touch of frosyt last night. 
Off to the shops soon and then a swim later.

Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.

Monday photo..


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Your tree is looking magnificent :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just spotted on facebook, that today is Gwen's Birthday!
> 
> Happy Happy Day to you Gwen- hope it is a wonderful one!


And a very Happy Birthday from me too


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I still need to read the first 20 pages on this week. Well I only have one gift to buy and apart from food I think (hope) I have finished Christmas shopping. Yay! 
Serena is trying to crawl! Oh, she is growing up way too fast. Today she crawled/wriggled forward for a little way. And (if you can imagine) you know when you put your fingers on your lips and go... blblblbl ? Does that sort of make sense? Anyway she can do that, sooo cute.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I still need to read the first 20 pages on this week. Well I only have one gift to buy and apart from food I think (hope) I have finished Christmas shopping. Yay!
> Serena is trying to crawl! Oh, she is growing up way too fast. Today she crawled/wriggled forward for a little way. And (if you can imagine) you know when you put your fingers on your lips and go... blblblbl ? Does that sort of make sense? Anyway she can do that, sooo cute.


She certainly is groeing up and l know exactly what you mean x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Your tree is looking magnificent :thumbup:


Thank you. X


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

SugarSugar, they do grow very quickly but that sounds adorable :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I still need to read the first 20 pages on this week. Well I only have one gift to buy and apart from food I think (hope) I have finished Christmas shopping. Yay!
> Serena is trying to crawl! Oh, she is growing up way too fast. Today she crawled/wriggled forward for a little way. And (if you can imagine) you know when you put your fingers on your lips and go... blblblbl ? Does that sort of make sense? Anyway she can do that, sooo cute.


How wonderful- she is growing up, doesn't seem long since she was born but is over 7 months now.

And night all I'm off to bed. Vicky will be here about 7.30 tomorrow morning as her DH will drop her off here on his way to work. Vick and I are off to the first day of the first international match in Austrlaia since the cricketer died. Likely to be a very moving start, interesting to see how we play after the experience (he was a member of the international team. Seems to have been a popular member as well). A day at the cricket is always good and a day with Vicky something to be welcomed- don't often get her to myself for a full day now. I have wound one of the NZ yarns to take with me-should make good progress on a sock as well during the day.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wonderful soup recipes Sam. Kate the summary is fantastic. Big thank you to each of you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> Happy birthday Gwen, love the tree on top of Sydneys crate lol
> Spent the weekend over the woolshop, they had their Christmas weekend and I had a table with my knitting on it. I sold the entralac jacket I knitted and the cradle bag I made some while ago, the shop was quite busy Saturday not so on Sunday which was a shame but they have only been there 5 months and things are picking up people are gradually learning they are there. I treated myself to a lazy susan that hold balls of yarn. Its brilliant you just put the spike through the middle of the ball and the yarn just feeds out as you use it, best thing iv bought for awhile lol. hugs to all. lyn


That is great you sold those - you do such lovely work! I am not sure that I really understand 'lazy susan'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that does not bode well Julie - could it have been the "agent". I hope the police can help you. would it help if you could find a place not owned by a Samoan? --- sam


He is not the owner! the Sikh is. The Samoan is just the pain in the posterior. Actually like Louise and me- renting from the Sikh.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, I am glad you reported it.


I hope to do the actual reporting of the incident either later today, or at the latest, Thursday. Possibly the most important for Tuesday will be new padlocks.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

There is a ''quote post'' next to Tami's avatar on p. 32 that contains part of someone else's posting at the bottom. The last paragraph is not mine and I did not read it previous to seeing it this morning. I have no idea who posted it nor how it showed up as it is. Anyone have any ideas?


Ohio Joy


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

talking about alpacas I got very excited when the owner of my LYS mentioned in passing that there was a bag of hand spun alpaca yarn under the counter she had been given. As you had all said about alpaca yarn I couldn't wait to take a look, unfortunately I was very disappointed to see it was all brown, possibly natural colour of the wool and it was very thick and course, mite b super chunky if not even thicker, needless to say I am not tempted to try knitting with it lol
healing thoughts to those that need them and hugs to all. lyn x


PurpleFi said:


> Sam could always disguise them as alpacas. X


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Julie my lazy susan, it works with 1 large ball ans 2 smaller ones if u are doing 2 colour work. Think the name derived because when u ise a similar device for condiments on the dining table you didnt have to get up or reach very far for the salt etc, just turned it so whatever you wanted was within easy reach, hence lazy susan lol lyn xx



Lurker 2 said:


> That is great you sold those - you do such lovely work! I am not sure that I really understand 'lazy susan'.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> There is a ''quote post'' next to Tami's avatar on p. 32 that contains part of someone else's posting at the bottom. The last paragraph is not mine and I did not read it previous to seeing it this morning. I have no idea who posted it nor how it showed up as it is. Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Ohio Joy


It could be that the typing was entered within the two quote brackets which will make the comment look like part of what you wrote. We'll see if someone can confirm this.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey....I'll celebrate all week! More fun and so appreciate the well wishes from everyone. Tomorrow oldest DD and SIL are fixing me lunch (offered breakfast but have to go to the gym) and I don't know exactly what DH has planned except he did invite DSD and her beau for cake and ice cream (he must be planning on purchasing a cake.) I asked if i need to cook dinner and he said no so either he will cook or we will go out....one or the other. Youngest DD went to Nashville TN and will be home LATE tonight and I don't know if she has to work tomorrow or not.
> 
> I finished the free standing lace ornaments for my 4.5 ft tree just a little bit ago. I've take a few pictures to share. Oops just realized I still haven't put the fake icicles on....gotta go dig them out.


Your ornaments are beautiful. What a treat to make something so lovely!
Enjoy celebrating your birthday!! You deserve every good thing your family and friends will do for you!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

EJS said:


> just thought I would share a photo of the new glasses.


Lovely glasses for a lovely lady!!
Are you enjoying your new home and the warm temperatures!?
Junek


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> It could be that the typing was entered within the two quote brackets which will make the comment look like part of what you wrote. We'll see if someone can confirm this.


If you start typing in the body of a "quote reply" you will get this happening, but I would expect that the writers avatar would be there not the original posters! So still a mystery as to who added the last paragraph!. We need to get our internet savvy detectives onto it :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> It really is hard to spend much time with someone when they complain all th time. One of my sisters was like this. Is there someone you can visit with so you can talk to each other- maybe your mother would listen to some of the conversation-or at least be quite for some of the time. As my sisters became less and less able to talk we found going in pairs best. Easier with someone else, and they would also hear what was going on still (while they couldn't speak they knew what was being said to them and around them).
> And even if this didn't make a difference to her you could have a coffee with who went with or something similar. Or what if you do something like have a coffee on the way there or way back- I always did this when visiting them. I love to have a coffee out with a book- or something similar for you. Not something that costs a lot but something small that you enjoy.


Excellent ideas! Can you knit while visiting? And in your head, either ignore what she is saying with occasional "Oh, how sad" or repeat in your head "Same song, second verse" or would the knitting make her angry? Might explain who the piece is for?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> If I had not been so experienced with making bread it could have been total disaster! original was for an anchovy and basil filling. But I had only sun-dried tomatoes, and I harvested some of my Marjoram, and filled these miniature 'buns' with that. At first people avoided them, but I tried one and broke it open, and people at my table realised that they were more than they appeared. They then disappeared quite rapidly!
> A very kind lady who has a magnificent head of dreadlocks, gave me a ride home- so that was all very nice and simple!
> Your Bangladeshi friend sounds a very caring person.


Glad you were able to salvage the bread-- I was almost drooling at the sun dried tomato/basil filling! How nice of the dreadlock lady to give you a ride. Most people are kind if they realize a need.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> this might be a little risqué for some but I thought it was funny. --- sam
> 
> http://vimeo.com/5865798


Love it, Sam!!! Totally unexpected outcome!!!
Thanks for my first laugh of the day!!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

TNS said:


> Would badgers be easier - white stripes...?


If it is white stripes you want, we had a skunk wandering across the parking lot near the Sr Center last Friday-- I might catch that one and send it--???? LOL


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Your tree is looking magnificent :thumbup:


Great comment about a very nice tree!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good to know your DD and family are fine. I was wondering.


It was a relief to find that the dreams were just dreams. But she completely understood. She stays so busy and this time of the year works even more overtime.
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I still need to read the first 20 pages on this week. Well I only have one gift to buy and apart from food I think (hope) I have finished Christmas shopping. Yay!
> Serena is trying to crawl! Oh, she is growing up way too fast. Today she crawled/wriggled forward for a little way. And (if you can imagine) you know when you put your fingers on your lips and go... blblblbl ? Does that sort of make sense? Anyway she can do that, sooo cute.


Both my girls loved finger play with their lips! She must be charming.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We had a great time. Dinner was catered and served family style. We had breaded chicken breast, small cabbage rolls, Gulmpky (sp?) in Polish, green beans with slivered almonds, and mashed potatoes. For dessert we had our choice of coconut cream or chocolate cream pie. Then for entertainment, Elvis was in the house! This is the 3rd. time this man has been here, and does a nice impersonation of Elvis. After that it was time for door prizes before we left. I won a very nice, very soft throw in white with black designs on it. My friend was very pleased that I came. I was very pleased that she invited me, and I will go again.
> 
> Mom knows me, tho didn't call me by name yesterday. After they put her on the highest dosage of the patch for her memory, several months ago, that came back. The endless loop of this hurts, that hurts, I'm sick, I itch all over, ect. is what is worst. And I do mean endless loop. It only stops long enough for her to take a breath. Even if you try to distract her. It was bad enough when dad was alive, but so much worse now. I even tried telling her of Arriana's new accomplishments, but she just kept on. They were about to get her ready for dinner when I left.


Oh, my dear Tami, I cannot imagine how distressing it must be to see your mother's mental deterioration.
I'm going to add you to my prayers for strength and peace to deal with this difficult situation
Hugs, dear heart,
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Joy - It looks to me as though Tami's reply has got mixed into the end of your post, making it look like one post! It was made more confusing because your sign off name got left at the end making it look as though it was your comment. It think it should read like this. 
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,

jheiens wrote:

All of you are so special to me. This small community we live in is so self-restricting. By that I mean that they have little awareness of the isolation that they bind themselves with and keep new people out of closer friendships. AND this is the longest time we've ever lived in one community in the 50 plus years we have been married.

I don't know if we are just making the best of the circumstances or if we are constant reminder to them of something or another! LOL

Ohio Joy

*Tami's post*
Hmm, might ask someone. Many years ago at church, the new priest made us do group sessions for some reason or another. DH's family helped start the church, and I had attended for several years before we were married, but never felt really a part of the church family. I forget exactly what this was all about, or what the exact questions were, but it was something about how you were accepted by those in the church or something. I honestly (tho uncomfortably) told them that I had never felt a part of things. The family and friends were polite enough, with greetings, ect., but that was about it. Those in the group were totally surprised and dismayed that I felt that way. Perhaps they felt that I was standoffish, but I think many didn't even realize that most had not been introduced to me, just expected that I knew everyone, because the family did. And it doesn't help that I am not an outgoing person. Anyway, they people in your town might not even realize they are excluding you.
Have a good evening, y'all.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

TNS said:


> If you start typing in the body of a "quote reply" you will get this happening, but I would expect that the writers avatar would be there not the original posters! So still a mystery as to who added the last paragraph!. We need to get our internet savvy detectives onto it :thumbup:


It is so easy to have this happen(typing in body of quote reply)-- did just that yesterday. Luckily I caught it and fixed it. Bet the para about the church priest and groups was from Tami because it had her avatar but only Tami can confirm that. She made a good point about being included, etc.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunnySurrey. Just a slight touch of frosyt last night.
> Off to the shops soon and then a swim later.
> 
> Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> ...


The tree is beautiful. They did a fantastic job decorating!
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> If it is white stripes you want, we had a skunk wandering across the parking lot near the Sr Center last Friday-- I might catch that one and send it--???? LOL


Thankfully we don't have those in the UK and I'm happy to keep it that way x


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> It really is hard to spend much time with someone when they complain all th time. One of my sisters was like this. Is there someone you can visit with so you can talk to each other- maybe your mother would listen to some of the conversation-or at least be quite for some of the time. As my sisters became less and less able to talk we found going in pairs best. Easier with someone else, and they would also hear what was going on still (while they couldn't speak they knew what was being said to them and around them).
> And even if this didn't make a difference to her you could have a coffee with who went with or something similar. Or what if you do something like have a coffee on the way there or way back- I always did this when visiting them. I love to have a coffee out with a book- or something similar for you. Not something that costs a lot but something small that you enjoy.


You are right. It is better when someone else is with me. Mom does enjoy the great grands. At least on a good day. It's hard to go with my DB's because of work schedules. DH won't go. He won't go visit at hospitals either, unless it's me, and then for very short periods. If time permits I will pick up lunch, or at least a tea, after. Some days you can talk about the birds that can be seen out the window, sometimes talking about the little ones will catch her attention, but days like Saturday, nothing works.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunnySurrey. Just a slight touch of frosyt last night.
> Off to the shops soon and then a swim later.
> 
> Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> ...


Your tree is beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I still need to read the first 20 pages on this week. Well I only have one gift to buy and apart from food I think (hope) I have finished Christmas shopping. Yay!
> Serena is trying to crawl! Oh, she is growing up way too fast. Today she crawled/wriggled forward for a little way. And (if you can imagine) you know when you put your fingers on your lips and go... blblblbl ? Does that sort of make sense? Anyway she can do that, sooo cute.


LOL! I know exactly what you mean by the sound. Arriana has done it for some time! Oh, my, everyone is in trouble now. That wiggle/crawl will be crawl fast any day now. Arriana was crouching on her heels Friday, holding on to mommy's leg, and stood up, then let go. Our trouble will shortly be that she is walking! She is 10 months now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> How wonderful- she is growing up, doesn't seem long since she was born but is over 7 months now.
> 
> And night all I'm off to bed. Vicky will be here about 7.30 tomorrow morning as her DH will drop her off here on his way to work. Vick and I are off to the first day of the first international match in Austrlaia since the cricketer died. Likely to be a very moving start, interesting to see how we play after the experience (he was a member of the international team. Seems to have been a popular member as well). A day at the cricket is always good and a day with Vicky something to be welcomed- don't often get her to myself for a full day now. I have wound one of the NZ yarns to take with me-should make good progress on a sock as well during the day.


Enjoy your day at cricket with your friend. I am sure it will be a very moving start.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is great you sold those - you do such lovely work! I am not sure that I really understand 'lazy susan'.


Julie this is what mine looks like. They can also be free standing plates that can be used on your table holding napkins and salt and pepper. Cake decorators use the to set the cakes on to easily turn the cakes as they decorate. Or they can be in corner cupboards to make the space more useful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ohio Joy, is this the one that you mean?

jheiens wrote:


All of you are so special to me. This small community we live in is so self-restricting. By that I mean that they have little AWARENESS of the isolation that they bind themselves with and keep new people out of closer friendships. AND this is the longest time we've ever lived in one community in the 50 plus years we have been married.

I don't know if we are just making the best of the circumstances or if we are constant reminder to them of something or another! LOL

Hmm, might ask SOMEONE. Many years ago at church, the new priest made us do group sessions for some reason or another. DH's family helped start the church, and I had attended for several years before we were married, but never felt really a part of the church family. I FORGET exactly what this was all about, or what the exact questions were, but it was something about how you were accepted by those in the church or something. I honestly (tho uncomfortably) told them that I had never felt a part of things. The family and friends were polite enough, with greetings, ect., but that was about it. Those in the group were totally surprised and dismayed that I felt that way. Perhaps they felt that I was standoffish, but I think many didn't even realize that most had not been introduced to me, just expected that I knew everyone, because the family did. And it doesn't help that I am not an outgoing person. Anyway, they people in your town might not even realize they are excluding you.
Have a good EVENING, y'all.

Ohio Joy

tami_ohio


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> There is a ''quote post'' next to Tami's avatar on p. 32 that contains part of someone else's posting at the bottom. The last paragraph is not mine and I did not read it previous to seeing it this morning. I have no idea who posted it nor how it showed up as it is. Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Ohio Joy


I can explain that Joy! Apparently I should not have been posting late last night! :lol: That was supposed to be my reply to your post. It looks like I put it in the wrong place for it to read correctly! I am sorry.

Tami


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Excellent ideas! Can you knit while visiting? And in your head, either ignore what she is saying with occasional "Oh, how sad" or repeat in your head "Same song, second verse" or would the knitting make her angry? Might explain who the piece is for?


I might take some with me next time. Sometimes mom will comment that she used to crochet, or ask what I am making, but when she is like she was Saturday, nothing will distract her. But it sure would distract me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> Julie my lazy susan, it works with 1 large ball ans 2 smaller ones if u are doing 2 colour work. Think the name derived because when u ise a similar device for condiments on the dining table you didnt have to get up or reach very far for the salt etc, just turned it so whatever you wanted was within easy reach, hence lazy susan lol lyn xx


And having the two bases, will help to keep it more bottom heavy and therefore more stable!
The name I have used for the table centre thingy, is (I think) 'dumb waiter'.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Oh, my dear Tami, I cannot imagine how distressing it must be to see your mother's mental deterioration.
> I'm going to add you to my prayers for strength and peace to deal with this difficult situation
> Hugs, dear heart,
> Junek


Thank you June.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

An interesting piece.

http://grandlakenews.com/features/article_35a9db6c-c2ff-5687-bcc8-a4048fb5c87d.html


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Joy - It looks to me as though Tami's reply has got mixed into the end of your post, making it look like one post! It was made more confusing because your sign off name got left at the end making it look as though it was your comment. It think it should read like this.
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,
> 
> jheiens wrote:
> ...


Kate, you have it correct! That is exactly what I did.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And having the two bases, will help to keep it more bottom heavy and therefore more stable!
> The name I have used for the table centre thingy, is (I think) 'dumb waiter'.


Here, a dumb waiter is a kind of elevator/lift type unit that will move items, usually food related, from one level of a building to another.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Glad you were able to salvage the bread-- I was almost drooling at the sun dried tomato/basil filling! How nice of the dreadlock lady to give you a ride. Most people are kind if they realize a need.


The Marjoram I picked was warm with the morning sun, and smelled so delicious. It is refreshing to remember that the majority of interaction with the people around, after the threats started, have been incredibly kind and supportive.
I have only had one Basil survive to set seed- but it has NOT naturalised, unlike my Marjoram.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> If it is white stripes you want, we had a skunk wandering across the parking lot near the Sr Center last Friday-- I might catch that one and send it--???? LOL


They are welcome to remain in their native land!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Julie this is what mine looks like. They can also be free standing plates that can be used on your table holding napkins and salt and pepper. Cake decorators use the to set the cakes on to easily turn the cakes as they decorate. Or they can be in corner cupboards to make the space more useful.


I've not got enough table top space available- actually to get much use from one- my yarn commonly ends up in a box on the floor. I sold my Dining Table, because it had not dawned on me that the saucer for my Peace Lily, was porous- and there was a terrible stain in the French Polish. One of my friends at church, spotted it and bought it off me- she was happy to use a table cloth! It really was too big for my sitting room. Margaret would attest to the fact that I obviously use the space for my knitting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here, a dumb waiter is a kind of elevator/lift type unit that will move items, usually food related, from one level of a building to another.


I think your memory is more accurate than mine- I have encountered those!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, great tree ornaments, beautiful tree.
Purple, your tree looks lovely.
Julie, now someone is picking your locks, you just can't get a break can you? Hope the police get it sorted out. Does your nasty neighbor think he can make you move? If anything else happens I would also contact your landlord & tell him what is going on.
Tami, so sad to watch your mom fade away & so hard to visit when they do that " endless loop thing". We visited DHs uncle & aunt a few months ago, DH & his uncle went out for a while, I was left in the apartment with his aunt, she did the same thing for the 2 hrs we were alone, just about drive me crazy. I don't know how uncle has done this for 4 yrs, just last week she went into a nursing home as he has had 2 heart attacks in the past 6 months & was finally convinced she had to go before he died. 
Sugar, now that she is mobile, it will be no time before Serena is walking & then watch out, the fun begins. They grow up so fast! So much fun to watch.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> The endless loop of this hurts, that hurts, I'm sick, I itch all over, ect. is what is worst.
> 
> Often the humidity is very low in care homes. causing dry skin. The aging process itself tends to dry our skin. They often keep the heat high because residents also tend to be cold. We used to keep a bottle of unscented moisturizing lotion (Kiss my Face is a good brand) laced with 10-20 drops of Lavender essential oil in our memory care cottages for staff and families to offer hand, arm and foot/leg massages to residents. A gentle hand and forearm massage with the lotion can be very soothing. A good Lavender oil also has soothing properties. Make sure you don't get Lavendin oil; it has different properties than true Lavender. I use Young Living oils (some are available through Amazon, or oils I buy at a Coop or Whole Foods.) The scented lotions through a drugstore or Target or Walmart do not contain pure oils.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kansas g-ma wrote:
If it is white stripes you want, we had a skunk wandering across the parking lot near the Sr Center last Friday-- I might catch that one and send it--???? LOL


They are welcome to remain in their native land!!!!!!!!
 
Julie.


I didn't realize you didn't have the pleasure of this pretty little animals in your parts of the world. They are cute if only they didn't have the lovely odor. They sure love to make a mess of garbage. Many years ago when we were still living in town, it was poring rain one evening & I sat the garbage on the step rather than taking it to the can, in the morning the bag was torn & the garbage all frozen to the step, I was fit to be tied, that evening DH came home & said the cat that got into the garbage was back. I grabbed the broom to educate the cat,& whipped open the door to be greater by a skunk! DH thought it was quite a good joke! Dumb ass.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, great tree ornaments, beautiful tree.
> Purple, your tree looks lovely.
> Julie, now someone is picking your locks, you just can't get a break can you? Hope the police get it sorted out. Does your nasty neighbor think he can make you move? If anything else happens I would also contact your landlord & tell him what is going on.
> Tami, so sad to watch your mom fade away & so hard to visit when they do that " endless loop thing". We visited DHs uncle & aunt a few months ago, DH & his uncle went out for a while, I was left in the apartment with his aunt, she did the same thing for the 2 hrs we were alone, just about drive me crazy. I don't know how uncle has done this for 4 yrs, just last week she went into a nursing home as he has had 2 heart attacks in the past 6 months & was finally convinced she had to go before he died.
> Sugar, now that she is mobile, it will be no time before Serena is walking & then watch out, the fun begins. They grow up so fast! So much fun to watch.


It was quite scarey, to find it like that. I know I ALWAYS carefully lock it after I open the box. The Agent has the spare set of keys, But it is my plan, on the way home from the Doctor this afternoon- to stop in at the local locksmith and find out how much it would cost me to install a new lock for the 'Ranch Slider'.
Ringo and I will go out in the daylight together to water the pot plants- him wearing his harness and chained to the wire along the base of the wall. New experience for him- did it all the time with Rufus when he was a puppy. Until a 'psycho' visitor assigned to me under mental health drove her car on top of him. she so nearly impacted the wall of the house. I remember looking out the side window- and there was no sign of him at all- he was 11 months old, I guess she has to have reversed off him, because she denied ever having done it. I can assure you he was terrified of cars from then on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kansas g-ma wrote:
> If it is white stripes you want, we had a skunk wandering across the parking lot near the Sr Center last Friday-- I might catch that one and send it--???? LOL
> 
> They are welcome to remain in their native land!!!!!!!!
> ...


The only mammal native to New Zealand is a bat. all else have come by boat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am heading back to bed for a bit! 4-30 am., have Beethoven's Diabelli Variations on quietly- will turn it up a bit so I can hear the Bach Partita #4 which is the 'filler' a bit better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've not got enough table top space available- actually to get much use from one- my yarn commonly ends up in a box on the floor. I sold my Dining Table, because it had not dawned on me that the saucer for my Peace Lily, was porous- and there was a terrible stain in the French Polish. One of my friends at church, spotted it and bought it off me- she was happy to use a table cloth! It really was too big for my sitting room. Margaret would attest to the fact that I obviously use the space for my knitting!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> tami_ohio said:
> 
> 
> > The endless loop of this hurts, that hurts, I'm sick, I itch all over, ect. is what is worst.
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> If it is white stripes you want, we had a skunk wandering across the parking lot near the Sr Center last Friday-- I might catch that one and send it--???? LOL


Now that could be a very interesting and amusing sight, Mary Jo.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

KateB said:


> Joy - It looks to me as though Tami's reply has got mixed into the end of your post, making it look like one post! It was made more confusing because your sign off name got left at the end making it look as though it was your comment. It think it should read like this.
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,
> Thanks, Kate. That explains part of it, at least.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

That's the one, Julie, and Kate has given the beginnings of explanation.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

No apology needed, Tami. I just thought that I was losing my mind because I had not seen your reply and it seemed as though someone had added to mine and yet it came out over your name. Kate's explanation makes sense to me. No harm done.

Ohio Joy



tami_ohio said:


> I can explain that Joy! Apparently I should not have been posting late last night! :lol: That was supposed to be my reply to your post. It looks like I put it in the wrong place for it to read correctly! I am sorry.
> 
> Tami


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was quite scarey, to find it like that. I know I ALWAYS carefully lock it after I open the box. The Agent has the spare set of keys, But it is my plan, on the way home from the Doctor this afternoon- to stop in at the local locksmith and find out how much it would cost me to install a new lock for the 'Ranch Slider'.
> Ringo and I will go out in the daylight together to water the pot plants- him wearing his harness and chained to the wire along the base of the wall. New experience for him- did it all the time with Rufus when he was a puppy. Until a 'psycho' visitor assigned to me under mental health drove her car on top of him. she so nearly impacted the wall of the house. I remember looking out the side window- and there was no sign of him at all- he was 11 months old, I guess she has to have reversed off him, because she denied ever having done it. I can assure you he was terrified of cars from then on.


Julie, do you mean that the agent has a set of spare keys to your house?! Does your sliding door have the moving door on the inside of the house? You can put a bar, broom stick, dowel rod, ect. in the track to prevent the door from opening. Just lay it in the track.

I am so sorry Rufus was hurt by that psycho woman! And yes I know what you meant the way you phrased it. I like my version better! Poor baby, no wonder he was terrified of cars after that. I just do not understand how people can treat animals that way, and lie about it besides.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> No apology needed, Tami. I just thought that I was losing my mind because I had not seen your reply and it seemed as though someone had added to mine and yet it came out over your name. Kate's explanation makes sense to me. No harm done.
> 
> Ohio Joy


No, Joy, you are not losing your mind! I think you are saner than I am!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> No, Joy, you are not losing your mind! I think you are saner than I am!


Tami, on any given day that could be up for debate. lol

Ohio Joy


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

EJS said:


> just thought I would share a photo of the new glasses.


Nice glasses, they really suit your face.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, love your ornaments, especially angel.
Lyn, Happy,but not surprised, you sold your beautiful jacket.
Evelyn, love your glasses and new hairstyle.
Daralene, I want to educate myself on cold laser treatment. Do you have favorite book?
Tami, hugs. Like Kansas, only help, besides keeping you in prayers, is to bring handiwork.
Kansas, sorry you had to do thumb three times.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, but only if they are cuddly and housetrained


And don't eat chickens!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, video cute.
Guess I better start getting house in shape to host knitting group on Thursday.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And having the two bases, will help to keep it more bottom heavy and therefore more stable!
> The name I have used for the table centre thingy, is (I think) 'dumb waiter'.


I thought a dumb waiter was a small lift (elevator) about 3feet square, which took dishes up from the kitchen to the dining room. I know my DS2 and his rugby pals once used one as a way to get into the residents bar in a hotel.... :shock:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> If it is white stripes you want, we had a skunk wandering across the parking lot near the Sr Center last Friday-- I might catch that one and send it--???? LOL


Well that would certainly 'cause a stink😳' wouldn't it? :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> why less oil daralene? --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I thought a dumb waiter was a small lift (elevator) about 3feet square, which took dishes up from the kitchen to the dining room. I know my DS2 and his rugby pals once used one as a way to get into the residents bar in a hotel.... :shock:


I think you are quite right, Kate!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, sure hope you don't get any money sent to you in the mail. Hope what you get goes directly in your bank with someone having picked your mail padlock. Does sound a little suspicious. Perhaps the agent wants to know if you are corresponding with the Landlord?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, sure hope you don't get any money sent to you in the mail. Hope what you get goes directly in your bank with someone having picked your mail padlock. Does sound a little suspicious. Perhaps the agent wants to know if you are corresponding with the Landlord?


I find it odd, that it has happened mid dispute- he took a bolt-cutter to my former lock, claiming someone had tried to force it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> And don't eat chickens!


Absolutely. How are you xxx


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, hope DH's sinus procedure helps him.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I find it odd, that it has happened mid dispute- he took a bolt-cutter to my former lock, claiming someone had tried to force it.


Oh my! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: I'm speechless.

Has this all happened since Fale is gone??


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Absolutely. How are you xxx


I'm fine thanks. Reasonably well organised for Christmas as I'm off on another house/dog/chicken sitting trip next week! DD an family are off to Mauritius for a week (lucky them) and get back four days before Christmas. How are things over in sunny Surrey?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

mjs said:


> An interesting piece.
> 
> http://grandlakenews.com/features/article_35a9db6c-c2ff-5687-bcc8-a4048fb5c87d.html


Thanks for this. It's always nice to see men who don't mind admitting they enjoy knitting!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: I'm speechless.
> 
> Has this all happened since Fale is gone??


Yes! I had asked him to replace it- and I would reimburse him when I got back from Australia- but he chose to do nothing.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> I'm fine thanks. Reasonably well organised for Christmas as I'm off on another house/dog/chicken sitting trip next week! DD an family are off to Mauritius for a week (lucky them) and get back four days before Christmas. How are things over in sunny Surrey?


All ok here. Tried to go for a swim today, but the pool was closed for a school gala, so l had a shower and waved my arms about!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you! I received 2 cards today! - From *Grandma Paula and Normaedern*  - they sure didn't take very long. It is wonderful to receive cards from all around the world! Thank you very much!

Norma, Thank you for the Welsh Greetings -- I think it might be the first Welsh Greetings I have ever received. Paula what a nice surprise! I have them on my mantle! Merry Christmas.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think you are quite right, Kate!


I agree - that is what it is called here.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jheiens said:


> No apology needed, Tami. I just thought that I was losing my mind because I had not seen your reply and it seemed as though someone had added to mine and yet it came out over your name. Kate's explanation makes sense to me. No harm done.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I have done that too - and it made no sense where I inserted the message which actually had nothing to do with the original post! I had not realized that we could do that. I find that sometimes you have to be careful if there is a space between two paragraphs that you are quoting. That is how it happened to me.

I thought the message had ended and missed that the last[/quote] was further below . It can be confusing.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

KateB said:


> I thought a dumb waiter was a small lift (elevator) about 3feet square, which took dishes up from the kitchen to the dining room. I know my DS2 and his rugby pals once used one as a way to get into the residents bar in a hotel.... :shock:


Did they succeed?? A picture of a group of long legged young men crouched in a dumb waiter, comes to mind. I had a good chuckle. We have never had a lot of them here in Canada, except for mansions of the very very rich, usually in Toronto or the wealthy part of our larger cities, at least I haven't heard of any. I always thought they would be interesting. I fell in love with Scotland and the wonderful old buildings. Western Canada is reasonably new and I think you would find more in large homes in Ontario and area.

I received a card from Norma that showed a Welsh Village. It is exactly what I pictured. I saw a travelogue on Wales and it was a wonderful country. I would have so loved to spend some time in England and Wales,although we did Get to Western Scotland and loved every moment. My FIL came from Aberdeen and My dad's people came from the Sterling area so Pat and I felt a real connection to Scotland.

We took the drive over to Mallaig and then to Oban and it was wonderful.We werent far from you Kate. My uncle was stationed at Inverary during the war. Very top secret - and so it was great to visit there.We stayed at Bed and Breakfasts all through our trip and it was one of the best trips we have ever had. (Am I correct with the spelling of Sterling (Stirling) - ?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Tami, on any given day that could be up for debate. lol
> 
> Ohio Joy


Can I join the club? I have been looking for a humidifier that I KNOW I unpacked here. Spent about half an hour looking for it as I have a bit of a chest cold -- looked and looked and finally dh, after watching me down on my hands and knees looking in the lower cupboards casually mention that he had put it in the top shelf of the pantry off the kitchen! Men! Anyway it is starting to work . I was beginning to think I had imagined unpacking it. Age is not for cowards.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Did they succeed?? A picture of a group of long legged young men crouched in a dumb waiter, comes to mind. I had a good chuckle. We have never had a lot of them here in Canada, except for mansions of the very very rich, usually in Toronto or the wealthy part of our larger cities, at least I haven't heard of any. I always thought they would be interesting. I fell in love with Scotland and the wonderful old buildings. Western Canada is reasonably new and I think you would find more in large homes in Ontario and area.
> 
> I received a card from Norma that showed a Welsh Village. It is exactly what I pictured. I saw a travelogue on Wales and it was a wonderful country. I would have so loved to spend some time in England and Wales,although we did Get to Western Scotland and loved every moment. My FIL came from Aberdeen and My dad's people came from the Sterling area so Pat and I felt a real connection to Scotland.
> 
> We took the drive over to Mallaig and then to Oban and it was wonderful.We werent far from you Kate. My uncle was stationed at Inverary during the war. Very top secret - and so it was great to visit there.We stayed at Bed and Breakfasts all through our trip and it was one of the best trips we have ever had. (Am I correct with the spelling of Sterling (Stirling) - ?


Stirling!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Here, a dumb waiter is a kind of elevator/lift type unit that will move items, usually food related, from one level of a building to another.


And amateur detectives (and killers) use it to get from one level to the other w/o others seeing them.-- in all the good mysteries! LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well my SIL said I must be 26 since the 6 + 2 (real age is 62) equals 8 and the 8th is my birthday.  Just love my new SIL! I just got home a bit ago from DD & SIL's home where they fixed me lunch; porterhouse t-bone steak & fresh asparagus grilled and a baked potato. Brough home the leftover (the steak was HUGE) and told DH I would slice it up and mix with stirfry veggies for our dinner tonight. Family (some) coming over around 6:30/7 for cake & ice cream. 



thewren said:


> oh my goodness - 39 again gwen? hope you are having a great day - did you blow out all your birthday candles? hope someone took you out for dinner. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I know raccoons are cute BUT they almost always are rabies carriers though the disease may not present itself so please be careful. I used to volunteer at the small local zoo and was not allowed to go in the raccoon cages to feed them since I had not gone through the rabies vaccination series that was required.


thewren said:


> very cute daralene - I kind of miss our pet raccoon we had this summer - hope he is "shacked up" somewhere keeping warm. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I will definitely tell her (housemate is Cyndi) and Cyndi hello. I'm going up there Thursday. 


Kansas g-ma said:


> Please tell Marianne HI from me-- and how is the crocheting friend doing? I've forgotten her name.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those look great and the picture is such a nice one of you! Very attractive!


EJS said:


> just thought I would share a photo of the new glasses.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree....love the new hairdo!


thewren said:


> looks great evelyn - great haircut. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto! This is not good either way! 


Kansas g-ma said:


> Julie, so sorry about your letterbox. Do you think this was just mischief or were they trying to get your mail?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto and would love to see a picture of the lazy susan for yarn.

EDIT: Saw your poster farther down and commented. 


tami_ohio said:


> I was wondering if you sold the jacket. I'm glad you did! It was so pretty! You will enjoy the lazy susan for the yarn.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

beautiful tree! I know they had fun decorating it too.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunnySurrey. Just a slight touch of frosyt last night.
> Off to the shops soon and then a swim later.
> 
> Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> All ok here. Tried to go for a swim today, but the pool was closed for a school gala, so l had a shower and waved my arms about!


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ooooooo....like this style. Very similar to the once my DH & I made and gave to folks at the first KAP. I though possibly it was something different. I like the shape of the bottom and the knob on the top of yours. Enjoy it!


melyn said:


> Julie my lazy susan, it works with 1 large ball ans 2 smaller ones if u are doing 2 colour work. Think the name derived because when u ise a similar device for condiments on the dining table you didnt have to get up or reach very far for the salt etc, just turned it so whatever you wanted was within easy reach, hence lazy susan lol lyn xx


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Shirley* Your card arrived today. It is so beautiful. That is synchronicity. :thumbup: 
*Grandmapaula* thank you for your card, too.
This very exciting!

Edit The village is the biggest around here. 3 Miles from me which has the chemist, library and doctor.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Has anyone done any arm knitting? I got an email from Redheart that had a free arm knitting class link on youtube. Saturday in about 3-4 hours I made a lovely cowl/shoulder wrap doing this technique and was quite pleased. I plan to make another for my oldest DD. You use #6 (super bulky) yarn holding 2 strands at a time. Went together really quick. I took a picture of it to show you all but for some reason today my digital camera & computer are not cooperating and it won't import the photo.  If I get it to work later (may use cell phone camera) I'll post it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Did they succeed?? A picture of a group of long legged young men crouched in a dumb waiter, comes to mind. I had a good chuckle. We have never had a lot of them here in Canada, except for mansions of the very very rich, usually in Toronto or the wealthy part of our larger cities, at least I haven't heard of any. I always thought they would be interesting. I fell in love with Scotland and the wonderful old buildings. Western Canada is reasonably new and I think you would find more in large homes in Ontario and area.
> 
> I received a card from Norma that showed a Welsh Village. It is exactly what I pictured. I saw a travelogue on Wales and it was a wonderful country. I would have so loved to spend some time in England and Wales,although we did Get to Western Scotland and loved every moment. My FIL came from Aberdeen and My dad's people came from the Sterling area so Pat and I felt a real connection to Scotland.
> 
> We took the drive over to Mallaig and then to Oban and it was wonderful.We werent far from you Kate. My uncle was stationed at Inverary during the war. Very top secret - and so it was great to visit there.We stayed at Bed and Breakfasts all through our trip and it was one of the best trips we have ever had. (Am I correct with the spelling of Sterling (Stirling) - ?


Yes, Shirley they did succeed....there's no way to keep rugby players and drink apart! How any of them got themselves inside the space I don't know.
What a pity we didn't know each other when you were over here and so close to us, and yes it's Stirling....Sterling is a furniture shop over here!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> *Shirley* Your card arrived today. It is so beautiful. That is synchronicity. :thumbup:
> *Grandmapaula* thank you for your card, too.
> This very exciting!


Isn't it! I've got 2 so far, from Paula and Gwen, both lovely.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

My Goodness,
Yall have gone from silent to really talking! I left on page 30 and now you are close to page 50.
We went to Angies early this morning and have been in the floor putting Santa together for our granddaughter. Got a floor platform mirror that houses looked jewelry together, An American doll carriage with horse and the American Doll ice cream parlor. What a lucky little girl. Wouldnt we all have loved stuff like this growing up. This doesnt count the room filled with another American Doll and all the things she has asked for throughout the year. Jim laughed at Angie and I putting together the carriage and horse. He said it was pitiful when two women with college degrees couldnt figure out instructions. We did in the end though.
My children all put their kids first and overdo as we all did I am sure. Angie and her husband gave a needy family $500 gift card to Toys or Us and a $200 gift card to the grocery store. I am glad my children pay it forward. They all four have big hearts for others and I am proud of that. I will stop bragging now.
GWEN, Happy Birthday, Sweet lady. 
FLYTY 1, Prayers for your furbaby, Molly. Mac was diabetic and the love of my life. 
MARY, I absolutely love Matthews Cat. He amazes me everytime. I do like the one you liked but also love the one with the bigger window. Your dishcloth was lovely too. I am so sick of dishcloths. I did end up with enough money to get some I Love This Cotton to finish my crocheted glass coasters and to order the book, Big Feet Knits. This book is supposed to help me fit socks for bigger feet and calves.
EVELYN, Glad to put a face with a picture. You are beautiful in your new specs. One year my optician had my bifocals (I am now in triphocals) in the wrong place. I tried to tell him the whole year and wasnt until I went for my next exam that my ophthalmologist told me they were wrong that I got them fixed. I know about losing parents and always missing them. It seems as if when the remaining parent passes on that it really hits you that your family as you remembered are gone hits you below the belt. 
MARTINA, I have been thinking about how you have had to break up your home and start again and at a stressful time of the year. I pray that you are soon settled and find comfort and peace being near your children.
CHRIS, thank you so very much for the cozy mystery site. I just love them.
KATHY, I added Brenda to my prayer list. I cant imagine the pain of losing a child. I have only experienced it with my grandchild and it was painful enough. Lila is adorable snuggled up to Santa. You stay safe on those roads. Always remember you, David, and Mary for traveling mercies as our Gwen says.
LYNN, Happy Birthday to your daughter.
TAMI, I am so glad someone made you a place at the Christmas party. My SS and church tend to be clickish and I hate it. There are a lot of times I dont feel included. If you arent there every time the door is open you are left out. Now with my back, legs, and shoulder, I cannot do that as I used to. I have had you on my mind as I am watery now, too. I had to leave after SS Sunday as I just started crying in SS and couldnt stop (and what does Jim want to do? Go eat breakfast at Shoneys. He had just been singled out by SS teacher about his weighthe had just had a sausage and egg sandwich, and still went and filled a plate and saucer at ShoneysI worry for him as he will not take care of himself and will not take care of him. Now really, would you want to go sit in the middle of strangers and eat if you are crying and cant stop?
DARALENE, I got my Rozetti Polaris in the mail today for my Traveling Vine. Do I rewind it. I will send pictures when I can. Love your sweet little raccoon as long as there is no distruction to property.
JOSEPHINE, the grandkids are so precious. Now if you can teach them to clean up the mess! Little Madams pose was priceless.
JOY, what a blessing to a gosling family to have a home to call their own. I know your daughter is a Godsend to so many and you are just as proud of her as I am mine.
MARGARET, Prayers are already going up for Davids sinus surgery. I have had it three times and it is no fun. Once the packing is removed it is all downhill but that is miserable to have.
JEANETTE, My heart goes out to your daughter having been effected by the memorial services. We go through this too.
Back to reading and catching up. I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I know raccoons are cute BUT they almost always are rabies carriers though the disease may not present itself so please be careful. I used to volunteer at the small local zoo and was not allowed to go in the raccoon cages to feed them since I had not gone through the rabies vaccination series that was required.


Yes, I remember being told that if they are friendly it is likely because they are rabid. It is not a normal behavior for them to want to come near. Good reminder to all of us. Thanks. What an amazing job that must have been to volunteer at a small local zoo and you must have been thankful you didn't have to go through the rabies vaccination series.

So glad you had a great Birthday time with DD & SIL. Great that you really like your new SIL as it means your DB will likely be quite happy. Sounds like she has a lovely sense of humor.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Paula, I got your card today, thank you


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't remember if you have to rewind it or not. If it is a skein I wind it and if not I use the holder that Gwen made us for KAP last year. I think you can use a paper towel holder too. I wind if it isn't wound but if it is a ball of yarn then I use it as it is. I think Jynx even suggested once using a teapot and the yarn coming out the spout to keep it from rolling. Ooops, it was a pitcher and you put it down inside the pitcher, but hey, the teapot was a cute idea eh?

The yarn is gorgeous and I still get compliments from people I don't know who comment on the scarf. You will love yours and you have Julie to help if you get stuck.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog, so sorry you are having a time of crying, which sounds like you are feeling depressed. I don't think it is unusual at all with all you have been going through with the family & the reminder of bad memories yesterday. It is probably a good outlet for all the feelings you have been putting aside to be strong for others. It is an awful feeling though to feel out of control when you are out in public. I'm not sure if everyone experiences this, but I did and I was working at the time. I was fine when I should cry and then would cry if someone said hello in the hall at work. Just know we are here for you. Big Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kehinkle, the pain your sister is feeling and all of you is not easy. Thinking of you and of how hard this Christmas will be for your sister. I know it never gets easy and the holidays can be particularly hard. Big Hugs.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bulldog, I am so sorry that the SS teacher hassled your Jim about his weight in SS class. I can't understand why someone who is supposedly Christian would do this. My heart and hugs go out to both of you. 
thanks for the kind words for me and Molly. I appreciate that you have dealt with this yourself and this gives me hope.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Purple, great that you at least got the shower and swung your arms. Wet and Wild. You go girl!!!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Has anyone done any arm knitting? I got an email from Redheart that had a free arm knitting class link on youtube. Saturday in about 3-4 hours I made a lovely cowl/shoulder wrap doing this technique and was quite pleased. I plan to make another for my oldest DD. You use #6 (super bulky) yarn holding 2 strands at a time. Went together really quick. I took a picture of it to show you all but for some reason today my digital camera & computer are not cooperating and it won't import the photo.  If I get it to work later (may use cell phone camera) I'll post it.


I have taught arm knitting for about a year now. If you take 3 strands of the blanket yarn and arm knit 20 stitches until the yarn is gone, you will have a lap robe. Matthew has picked out yarns for me to do this for him. I so need to teach him to knit. KAP has created a monster out of him. He is now falling in love with yarns and asking for things to be made for him. He feels yarn just like a knitter. LOL. I really do love it because he understands a special side of me as he falls in love with yarns. Matthew wants me to show his most recent update on the cat drawing. We have been trying to get the window to look a bit more realistic.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

5:30pm - 410176 - and I am just now getting on the forum - this has been mostly a wasted day. I have learned a lesson - one cannot go to be a6 3:30am after taking 100mg of trazodone and expect to be lucid anytime soon. I asked dr. b to up it which he did - I guess I didn't expect quite my reaction. guess it will take a little time to get used to - at least it will force me to bed at a reasonable time.

hazy sun today - still feels really damp outside which bring aches and pains to the forefront. I think this left arm is always going to ache when the damp weather arrives. at least I will be able to tell when it is going to rain. lol

all is good in this house - gary just delivered more cat food - already in the bin - poured a new container of clean kitty litter on top of the cleaned litter that was already there. hickory has treats - all's right with the world.

Ayden was just over with a new kitty - a grey tiger - saying - "if 'he' has babies mommy says we may keep two of them" - gender just doesn't mean much when you are just nine - evidently alexis brought the cat home - Heidi said they could have a litter box in the basement or it lexi was going to keep the cat she needed to keep the litter box in her room. i volunteered to keep the cat until until they got a litter box. 

alex and his girlfriend made dinner while they were here and everyone else was gone - spaghetti - tell me - how could they make such a mess? how easy is spaghetti to make - a one pan meal - open you spaghetti sauce and start it nuking - cook spaghetti - drain spaghetti - pour sauce over spaghetti - one pan - no muss - no fuss. not with those two - i couldn't believe the dirty dishes piled up. the girlfriend - whose name i keep forgetting - josyln i think - said alex was going to clean up - oh yeah - hell will freeze over first and he still won't be cleaning up.

Alexis's car is in the shop getting new front tires and a tune-up. our mechanic in bryan said he had never seen a car with 168,000 miles on it still have the original spark plugs. i know it sounds like a lot of miles but the car was taken care of like a new baby - kept in a garage - it could well give her another 168,000 miles. and it has heated seats - lovely.

so evening has arrived - hope all of you had a productive day and are now taking it easy and sitting down with your feet up. that is what i am going to do - my foot is still swelling even thought it is not as red - must have really bruised it.

hope all you downunder folk are enjoying some warm temperatures - and that you are enjoy a restful sleep. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe i could pass them off as house pets. --- sam



TNS said:


> Might have a bit of trouble at customs :XD:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Josephine, love the humor.
Maya and I had our walk. Knit almost to the two of first sock.
We're dog sitting a sweet cockapoo for two days.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

actually they can be fairly domesticated - when we had ours gary was saying there was a place where some guy raised them and the ones he had were many generations out of the wild and they behaved much like a house cat. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, but only if they are cuddly and housetrained


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that might be a little difficult - such a difference in size. lol --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Sam could always disguise them as alpacas. X


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely job. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunnySurrey. Just a slight touch of frosyt last night.
> Off to the shops soon and then a swim later.
> 
> Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is one of Bentley's favorite way to make sounds - especially if grandpa joins in. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I still need to read the first 20 pages on this week. Well I only have one gift to buy and apart from food I think (hope) I have finished Christmas shopping. Yay!
> Serena is trying to crawl! Oh, she is growing up way too fast. Today she crawled/wriggled forward for a little way. And (if you can imagine) you know when you put your fingers on your lips and go... blblblbl ? Does that sort of make sense? Anyway she can do that, sooo cute.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is a Sikh? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> He is not the owner! the Sikh is. The Samoan is just the pain in the posterior. Actually like Louise and me- renting from the Sikh.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no skunks - that is just wrong - everyone needs a skunk or two. we haven't had any around for a couple of years but we used to have a family that stayed in the barn - the cats didn't mind them - probably thought they were another cat - i would go out and muck out the stable - the skunk would watch me but would sit there and keep on eating. and the dogs let them alone thank goodness. oh - you do need a couple of skunks. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Thankfully we don't have those in the UK and I'm happy to keep it that way x


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

our dumb waiters are small elevators to raise and lower food from one floor to another. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> And having the two bases, will help to keep it more bottom heavy and therefore more stable!
> The name I have used for the table centre thingy, is (I think) 'dumb waiter'.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

It has been fun getting the cards in the mail. We have heard from Puplover, Gwen, Paula, Shirley and Norma. What a joy it is to receive beautiful cards from wonderful people. Matthew takes his to his room and sets them on his dresser. What a difference each of you are making in his life. I was talking to a coworker whose daughter also has autism at the same level as Matthew. She is much more outgoing than Matthew, but less in control of herself. When Matthew was her age, we also dealt with some of the struggles this mom is enduring. I am so glad that Matthew has each of you in his life. You have given him a sense of belonging and value that he lacked for many years. He has to know that more than mom care about him and value him. I love to hear about all the things that Tim does to make this world a better place as well. He helps at church and home in ways that he can. What a blessing these men are in our lives.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is quite a ways away - and i bet it is nice and warm there - hope they have a good time. --- sam



angelam said:


> I'm fine thanks. Reasonably well organised for Christmas as I'm off on another house/dog/chicken sitting trip next week! DD an family are off to Mauritius for a week (lucky them) and get back four days before Christmas. How are things over in sunny Surrey?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Ayden was just over with a new kitty - a grey tiger - saying - "if 'he' has babies mommy says we may keep two of them" - gender just doesn't mean much when you are just nine - evidently alexis brought the cat home - Heidi said they could have a litter box in the basement or it lexi was going to keep the cat she needed to keep the litter box in her room. i volunteered to keep the cat until until they got a litter box. 

Be very careful Sam..that kitty could become something you like so much that you will want to keep him in your home. Cats creep into your heart very quietly on "little cat feet" like the fog in Carl Sandburg's poem.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have taught arm knitting for about a year now. If you take 3 strands of the blanket yarn and arm knit 20 stitches until the yarn is gone, you will have a lap robe. Matthew has picked out yarns for me to do this for him. I so need to teach him to knit. KAP has created a monster out of him. He is now falling in love with yarns and asking for things to be made for him. He feels yarn just like a knitter. LOL. I really do love it because he understands a special side of me as he falls in love with yarns. Matthew wants me to show his most recent update on the cat drawing. We have been trying to get the window to look a bit more realistic.


It is excellent pacer. If he wants the window to appear to stick out a bit from the wall I would suggest that he use the side of the pencil to darken on the outside edge of the window.Darker right at the join and lighter as it goes out. That will cause the window to separate from the wall. I hope he will try that. He doesn't need a lot of dark, but a bit by the window itself to make a shadow showing where the window sticks out.

His cats are wonderful. Once he gets into deciding where the light is coming from he can put some shadows in. However right now they look absolutely wonderful. You tell him that I used to teach and I think he does a great job and make sure he keeps on doing it. Work at it as much as he can. Obviously he loves drawing. I think he is just getting soooo good! I wish I was closer so we could draw together and maybe show him how to drop a bit of color to highlight his cat. That will come on his own. I think he has improved so much since I first saw his drawings. I am soooo impressed with his pencil drawings. Tell him to keep it up! Shirley


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have some yarn i would like to try it with - one of these days. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Has anyone done any arm knitting? I got an email from Redheart that had a free arm knitting class link on youtube. Saturday in about 3-4 hours I made a lovely cowl/shoulder wrap doing this technique and was quite pleased. I plan to make another for my oldest DD. You use #6 (super bulky) yarn holding 2 strands at a time. Went together really quick. I took a picture of it to show you all but for some reason today my digital camera & computer are not cooperating and it won't import the photo.  If I get it to work later (may use cell phone camera) I'll post it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

actually - i am hoping lexi keeps him there - I'm not sure how the other cats would react - but if worse comes to worse he can live here - indeed on 'little cat feet'. --- sam


flyty1n said:


> Ayden was just over with a new kitty - a grey tiger - saying - "if 'he' has babies mommy says we may keep two of them" - gender just doesn't mean much when you are just nine - evidently alexis brought the cat home - Heidi said they could have a litter box in the basement or it lexi was going to keep the cat she needed to keep the litter box in her room. i volunteered to keep the cat until until they got a litter box.
> 
> Be very careful Sam..that kitty could become something you like so much that you will want to keep him in your home. Cats creep into your heart very quietly on "little cat feet" like the fog in Carl Sandburg's poem.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

pacer said:


> I have taught arm knitting for about a year now. If you take 3 strands of the blanket yarn and arm knit 20 stitches until the yarn is gone, you will have a lap robe. Matthew has picked out yarns for me to do this for him. I so need to teach him to knit. KAP has created a monster out of him. He is now falling in love with yarns and asking for things to be made for him. He feels yarn just like a knitter. LOL. I really do love it because he understands a special side of me as he falls in love with yarns. Matthew wants me to show his most recent update on the cat drawing. We have been trying to get the window to look a bit more realistic.


Nice job on the window sill Matthew. I received cards from pacer, Matthew, Paula, Designer &Norma. All lovely it makes me look forward to getting the mail!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Purple, great that you at least got the shower and swung your arms. Wet and Wild. You go girl!!!!


Thank you, but l was really in need of a swim and I won't be able to go until next week xx


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have taught arm knitting for about a year now. If you take 3 strands of the blanket yarn and arm knit 20 stitches until the yarn is gone, you will have a lap robe. Matthew has picked out yarns for me to do this for him. I so need to teach him to knit. KAP has created a monster out of him. He is now falling in love with yarns and asking for things to be made for him. He feels yarn just like a knitter. LOL. I really do love it because he understands a special side of me as he falls in love with yarns. Matthew wants me to show his most recent update on the cat drawing. We have been trying to get the window to look a bit more realistic.


Each drawing is even better. I'm looking forward to seeing it when he's satisfied with it. It's wonderful that Matthew appreciates your creative side. It sounds like he's going to keep you busy knitting for him!!
Junek


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Pacer, you are so right about our young men making contributions where they can and often are affecting lives outside their own perceptions.

One of the elderly ladies in our church said yesterday after the cantata presentation that she had had no idea when Tim was first brought to church, just about 16 years ago, that he would one day be a part of the cantatas we sing. Honestly, I hadn't thought that far ahead but we didn't know about the autism until he was 7 years old.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Has anyone done any arm knitting? I got an email from Redheart that had a free arm knitting class link on youtube. Saturday in about 3-4 hours I made a lovely cowl/shoulder wrap doing this technique and was quite pleased. I plan to make another for my oldest DD. You use #6 (super bulky) yarn holding 2 strands at a time. Went together really quick.


A friend learned it so she could teach another friend how to do it because second friend has ALS and can't knit now. ALS friend did manage to make scarves for twin DGDs that are around 14. First friend used strips of fleece instead of yarn because she wasn't sure ALS friend could manage multiple strands. The asst director at Center is making throws for DM and MIL this way and they are pretty. For me, I don't care for it, too loose, I would be catching it on things. But it is pretty and really fast.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Are you aware that you can get a Continuous Ink Supply system for many HP printers? Check it out online and see if your printer is one that they have it for. I buy my ink by the pint at the Iguana Ink store (he also fixes printers) as I have to do sometimes 25-30 copies at a time for my family history class. It may be worth checking out.
> Report on Molly is that her blood glucose was 52 today though her weight has stayed at 50 pounds. The vet now wants us to use 7 unit of insulin and add 1/4 more cup of her kibble to see if we can get her to not get quite so low in the sugar department. Once again, I appreciate all your kind thoughts and prayers.


I had never heard of the continuous ink supply. I will have to look into that. Thank you. Even if our printer can't use that, we will keep it in mind when buying a new one. Such good tips from you! :thumbup:

Hope Molly does well with the changes being made. Our pets are family and mean so much.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sam, a Sikh is a person from a religious group originally in Asia, mainly India, I think. They do not cut their hair or beard and wear a turban. Apparently there are enough in Kansas City to have their own church. I had a student who was one, dated DD#2 for a while.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, but l was really in need of a swim and I won't be able to go until next week xx


Do you find the swimming therapeutic for your pain?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pup lover said:


> Nice job on the window sill Matthew. I received cards from pacer, Matthew, Paula, Designer &Norma. All lovely it makes me look forward to getting the mail!!


I agree with the enjoyment of getting the mail from the mailbox. It is bringing pleasure to Matthew and me. I am also happy to find out that you received ours already. I chose to save postage by putting both of our cards in the same mailing envelope. I do hope they bring enjoyment to others.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sam...Someone at work has a seat that sets on their car seat and plugs into the cigarette lighter. The seat is heated. I want to find out where I can get one of these to put in my car. I would love some extra warmth during the bitter, cold days.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just a quick update on our little Bella...I took some donated food to the family tonight. I found out that she will be in the hospital for a minimum of another week. She has had another set back today which could extend that time past that week. I am hoping that won't be the situation. I can't tell what the newest set back is due to notification of the family first. She sure is a fighter and I am sure she is winning over the hearts and souls of all those people helping her with her fight for life. Bella's brother was excited that I would cook for them again this week. I am waiting to hear from Dad as to what day he would like a meal since he is trying to do everything this week---work, visit hospital which is about an hour away from home, come home and take care of the other 4 children, cook, clean and just about anything else he can think of to do. He said he was cleaning the garage this week so he can get out the Christmas decorations which he will decorate with the help of the rest of the children. He is a fantastic dad. I think I will need to get some sweet potatoes and mini marshmallows as the little boy is asking for them. I think he really enjoys the toasted marshmallows on top of the potatoes, but he does eat the potatoes as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Pacer* what do you mean by blanket yarn? Is that the same as bulky or super bulky ( 5 or 6) weight yarn? I only cast on 11 stitches for the cowl/shoulder wrap and knit until it was 54/55 inches long then cast off and seamed it together.


pacer said:


> I have taught arm knitting for about a year now. If you take 3 strands of the blanket yarn and arm knit 20 stitches until the yarn is gone, you will have a lap robe. Matthew has picked out yarns for me to do this for him. I so need to teach him to knit. KAP has created a monster out of him. He is now falling in love with yarns and asking for things to be made for him. He feels yarn just like a knitter. LOL. I really do love it because he understands a special side of me as he falls in love with yarns. Matthew wants me to show his most recent update on the cat drawing. We have been trying to get the window to look a bit more realistic.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We are so blessed to have these young men. They bless others so much more than we do them. I treasure having met Matthew.



pacer said:


> It has been fun getting the cards in the mail. We have heard from Puplover, Gwen, Paula, Shirley and Norma. What a joy it is to receive beautiful cards from wonderful people. Matthew takes his to his room and sets them on his dresser. What a difference each of you are making in his life. I was talking to a coworker whose daughter also has autism at the same level as Matthew. She is much more outgoing than Matthew, but less in control of herself. When Matthew was her age, we also dealt with some of the struggles this mom is enduring. I am so glad that Matthew has each of you in his life. You have given him a sense of belonging and value that he lacked for many years. He has to know that more than mom care about him and value him. I love to hear about all the things that Tim does to make this world a better place as well. He helps at church and home in ways that he can. What a blessing these men are in our lives.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I still have a few to make that I intend to send but just concentrated on the necessary list first. f It has been fun and I received three more today.  It has helped develop the Christmas spirit.



Pup lover said:


> Nice job on the window sill Matthew. I received cards from pacer, Matthew, Paula, Designer &Norma. All lovely it makes me look forward to getting the mail!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also don't care for the very loose stitches but it turned out nice and I think my DSD will like it. I plan to make a pink one for oldest DD. I read in pacer's post how she used 3 strands of yarn or a lapghan/lap robe and wonder it it might fill in for some of the looseness; hope to try it soon.


Kansas g-ma said:


> A friend learned it so she could teach another friend how to do it because second friend has ALS and can't knit now. ALS friend did manage to make scarves for twin DGDs that are around 14. First friend used strips of fleece instead of yarn because she wasn't sure ALS friend could manage multiple strands. The asst director at Center is making throws for DM and MIL this way and they are pretty. For me, I don't care for it, too loose, I would be catching it on things. But it is pretty and really fast.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi everyone, just for a change I have been playing with a pattern for crochet wristlets or fingerless gloves that all the teens seem to be wearing this year, I am fairly pleased with them 1 of the light pair is a little tight round the wrist so will need to be for someone with small hands, the darker pair are a little looser than i would have liked but never mind I had fun doing them and it made a nice change from knitting. I must get back to doing the jacket I am knitting for my daughter for christmas. Its in a chunky yarn so should get it finished in time. Positive thoughts to those in need and hugs to all. Lyn


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lyn, love your crochet fingerless mitts.
Guess I knit longer than I thought. Had to ice my shoulder.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Boy what a chatty group. Read backwards to catch up. 
Melyn, loved your crocheting. They will make nice gifts. 
The drawings of the cat and the window is amazing. 
Betty, I understand the crying, must be the holidays, last weekend was not a good weekend for me. Have been feeling anxious and I thought that was all behind me. I think going to my aunts visitation on Thursday afternoon just put me in the sad mood. It was hard on my mother and just a reminder that all the family is gone except her. And we miss them all. 
Work is slow and without any snow many business's are hurting. No snow blowers are being sold and not even a shovel. And the weather man said we are going to keep up for awhile having a mild winter. Now we aren't in the fifties or anything but we will be in the forties by wed and through the weekend.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Lyn, love your crochet fingerless mitts.
> Guess I knit longer than I thought. Had to ice my shoulder.


One winter I did to much crocheting and ended up with a frozen shoulder. So be careful, it is easy to sit sometimes and get carried away.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Tami, on any given day that could be up for debate. lol
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> 5:30pm- ..
> 
> hope all you downunder folk are enjoying some warm temperatures - and that you are enjoy a restful sleep. --- sam


I think I must be running behind- not surprising I was out several hours- we are warm and sticky- cloudy today.
Bit early for bed Sam- it is only 4 -37 pm., as I type this!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lyn, the fingerless gloves are very pretty, great gifts.
Pacer, I'm glad this group is making life more interesting for Matthew & it's great he's taking an interest in knitting, 

I got some baking done & in the freezer today, more Christmas cake & 2 cheesecakes. I think I will do a few more things tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> My Goodness,
> Yall have gone from silent to really talking! I left on page 30 and now you are close to page 50.
> We went to Angies early this morning and have been in the floor putting Santa together for our granddaughter. Got a floor platform mirror that houses looked jewelry together, An American doll carriage with horse and the American Doll ice cream parlor. What a lucky little girl. Wouldnt we all have loved stuff like this growing up. This doesnt count the room filled with another American Doll and all the things she has asked for throughout the year. Jim laughed at Angie and I putting together the carriage and horse. He said it was pitiful when two women with college degrees couldnt figure out instructions. We did in the end though.
> My children all put their kids first and overdo as we all did I am sure. Angie and her husband gave a needy family $500 gift card to Toys or Us and a $200 gift card to the grocery store. I am glad my children pay it forward. They all four have big hearts for others and I am proud of that. I will stop bragging now.
> ...


Sending you hugs and prayers. I hope today was a better day for you, as it has been for me.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, just for a change I have been playing with a pattern for crochet wristlets or fingerless gloves that all the teens seem to be wearing this year, I am fairly pleased with them 1 of the light pair is a little tight round the wrist so will need to be for someone with small hands, the darker pair are a little looser than i would have liked but never mind I had fun doing them and it made a nice change from knitting. I must get back to doing the jacket I am knitting for my daughter for christmas. Its in a chunky yarn so should get it finished in time. Positive thoughts to those in need and hugs to all. Lyn


Nice! I have a friend who also crochets them. I've been doing the knit ones.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I like them!!! Let me know more details so I can try them out for myself when I go in sometime in the next week or so.


Thank you everyone for the generous compliments. I got them at Nationwide Vision. I decided to go there as they took my insurance and I was familiar with them from my GK going a few weeks before. They can be pricey if you don't watch out but I think I got a reasonable deal with needing them right away. Only took 3 days. I know there are one hour glasses but again, insurance and convenience guided the choice.

I took my DH out for a drive today: he has not seen much of the area: and we ended up at Canyon Lake and Tortilla Flat. Lots of pretty scenery and just 20 miles from home. That kept it from being too hard on DH.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i should have known that - read about them in some books i have read - one would hope he is honest landlord - if there is such a think these days. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> Sam, a Sikh is a person from a religious group originally in Asia, mainly India, I think. They do not cut their hair or beard and wear a turban. Apparently there are enough in Kansas City to have their own church. I had a student who was one, dated DD#2 for a while.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if feels really warm and cozy. --- sam



pacer said:


> Sam...Someone at work has a seat that sets on their car seat and plugs into the cigarette lighter. The seat is heated. I want to find out where I can get one of these to put in my car. I would love some extra warmth during the bitter, cold days.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you might look here mary --- sam

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=car+seat+warmer&tag=googhydr-20&index=aps&hvadid=49855278745&hvpos=1t2&hvexid=&hvnetw=s&hvrand=11871671883448294814&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_6x4ghhva7u_b



pacer said:


> I agree with the enjoyment of getting the mail from the mailbox. It is bringing pleasure to Matthew and me. I am also happy to find out that you received ours already. I chose to save postage by putting both of our cards in the same mailing envelope. I do hope they bring enjoyment to others.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very nicely done melyn - anxious to see the jacket you are doing for your daughter. --- sam



melyn said:


> Hi everyone, just for a change I have been playing with a pattern for crochet wristlets or fingerless gloves that all the teens seem to be wearing this year, I am fairly pleased with them 1 of the light pair is a little tight round the wrist so will need to be for someone with small hands, the darker pair are a little looser than i would have liked but never mind I had fun doing them and it made a nice change from knitting. I must get back to doing the jacket I am knitting for my daughter for christmas. Its in a chunky yarn so should get it finished in time. Positive thoughts to those in need and hugs to all. Lyn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is dh not doing well - sorry for the dh - his name just zapped out of my head - is the va not doing anything for him? sending tons of healing energy his way. --- sam



EJS said:


> Thank you everyone for the generous compliments. I got them at Nationwide Vision. I decided to go there as they took my insurance and I was familiar with them from my GK going a few weeks before. They can be pricey if you don't watch out but I think I got a reasonable deal with needing them right away. Only took 3 days. I know there are one hour glasses but again, insurance and convenience guided the choice.
> 
> I took my DH out for a drive today: he has not seen much of the area: and we ended up at Canyon Lake and Tortilla Flat. Lots of pretty scenery and just 20 miles from home. That kept it from being too hard on DH.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunnySurrey. Just a slight touch of frosyt last night.
> Off to the shops soon and then a swim later.
> 
> Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
A swim sounds wonderful! I really need to get off my duff and get signed up at the local pool that has water workouts. They would be much easier on my body. Maybe after the first of the new year so I can be sure my insurance (which changes Jan 1) will cover some, if not all, of the cost.

Isn't it fun to have the GK's decorate? When I put my tree up the baby started out right away. She did a pretty good job all by herself. Her sister came over and "spread out" the clumps and put some higher up. I will try to get a good photo tomorrow of the completed tree.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunnySurrey. Just a slight touch of frosyt last night.
> Off to the shops soon and then a swim later.
> 
> Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
A swim sounds wonderful! I really need to get off my duff and get signed up at the local pool that has water workouts. They would be much easier on my body. Maybe after the first of the new year so I can be sure my insurance (which changes Jan 1) will cover some, if not all, of the cost.

Isn't it fun to have the GK's decorate? When I put my tree up the baby started out right away. She did a pretty good job all by herself. Her sister came over and "spread out" the clumps and put some higher up. I will try to get a good photo tomorrow of the completed tree.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

jknappva said:


> Lovely glasses for a lovely lady!!
> Are you enjoying your new home and the warm temperatures!?
> Junek


Thank you June. Yes I am enjoying the new living situation. It is a bit of adjustment as we moved in with my sister and BIL and we have very different lifestyles. It is working out though. They are at one end of the house and we at the other with kitchen and living room in between. Love the temps right now. Perfect for me. Poor BIL has poor circulation so is already feeling cold at times. We are all adjusting to the climate needs of each other


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well my SIL said I must be 26 since the 6 + 2 (real age is 62) equals 8 and the 8th is my birthday.  Just love my new SIL! I just got home a bit ago from DD & SIL's home where they fixed me lunch; porterhouse t-bone steak & fresh asparagus grilled and a baked potato. Brough home the leftover (the steak was HUGE) and told DH I would slice it up and mix with stirfry veggies for our dinner tonight. Family (some) coming over around 6:30/7 for cake & ice cream.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Sounds like you were treated royally as you deserve. 
Happy Birthday from me as well.

Evelyn


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Has anyone done any arm knitting? I got an email from Redheart that h.....


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
My DD and DGD have both tried this and love it. DD says it is so much faster and easier then having to use a hook. I will try one day but not sure how long in the future that will be~~lol

Evelyn


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, just for a change I have been playing with a pattern for crochet wristlets or fingerless gloves that all the teens seem to be wearing this year, I am fairly pleased with them ....... Lyn


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

They look very good Lyn. I made some last year for my DGD. This year she wants leggings (leg warmers). I have the first nearly done and will finish up by the weekend so I can get them in the mail to her. Had to wait on glasses as they are needed when crocheting~~lol
Evelyn


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> actually they can be fairly domesticated - when we had ours gary was saying there was a place where some guy raised them and the ones he had were many generations out of the wild and they behaved much like a house cat. --- sam


Someone in Alderney, married to an American, said they used to have a pet skunk which had its scent gland removed so couldn't be stinky! I never met it as it was many years ago and I think they brought it with them when they first arrived here.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

thewren said:


> is dh not doing well - sorry for the dh - his name just zapped out of my head - is the va not doing anything for him? sending tons of healing energy his way. --- sam


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Sam, Marvin just does not like to get out and ride much. He suffers a lot of pain. The VA is starting to come around and he has an appointment next week with his primary care doc. He just waited so long to finally go that many of his meds have run or nearly run out of refills. 
Evelyn


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, but l was really in need of a swim and I won't be able to go until next week xx


Maybe you can 'air swim' a la 'air guitar' ......which is essentially what you did in the shower......


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi all, just popping in with a photo while I remember..... back later on..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> Thank you everyone for the generous compliments. I got them at Nationwide Vision. I decided to go there as they took my insurance and I was familiar with them from my GK going a few weeks before. They can be pricey if you don't watch out but I think I got a reasonable deal with needing them right away. Only took 3 days. I know there are one hour glasses but again, insurance and convenience guided the choice.
> 
> I took my DH out for a drive today: he has not seen much of the area: and we ended up at Canyon Lake and Tortilla Flat. Lots of pretty scenery and just 20 miles from home. That kept it from being too hard on DH.


Evelyn! Large is good, in my book!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i should have known that - read about them in some books i have read - one would hope he is honest landlord - if there is such a think these days. --- sam


I know he is a very hard working man, holds down two jobs- which is why it is so hard to get hold of him- lives in a two million dollar house, so we are supporting a generous lifestyle. I will try ringing again, when my plan (for phone ) rolls over.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, just popping in with a photo while I remember..... back later on..


Lovely photo of them both!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, just popping in with a photo while I remember..... back later on..


Beautiful smiles, and look at those eyes!

Evelyn


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pacer said:


> It has been fun getting the cards in the mail. We have heard from Puplover, Gwen, Paula, Shirley and Norma. What a joy it is to receive beautiful cards from wonderful people. Matthew takes his to his room and sets them on his dresser. What a difference each of you are making in his life. I was talking to a coworker whose daughter also has autism at the same level as Matthew. She is much more outgoing than Matthew, but less in control of herself. When Matthew was her age, we also dealt with some of the struggles this mom is enduring. I am so glad that Matthew has each of you in his life. You have given him a sense of belonging and value that he lacked for many years. He has to know that more than mom care about him and value him. I love to hear about all the things that Tim does to make this world a better place as well. He helps at church and home in ways that he can. What a blessing these men are in our lives.


It is my privilege, entirely.
:thumbup:
Edit I was sorry to see Bella's homecoming has been delayed. I am continuing the prayers.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> I agree with the enjoyment of getting the mail from the mailbox. It is bringing pleasure to Matthew and me. I am also happy to find out that you received ours already. I chose to save postage by putting both of our cards in the same mailing envelope. I do hope they bring enjoyment to others.


Do all of you have mailboxes? Over here the postman or newspaper boy deliver the post/newspaper through your door via the letterbox.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, just for a change I have been playing with a pattern for crochet wristlets or fingerless gloves that all the teens seem to be wearing this year, I am fairly pleased with them .... Lyn


I am not surprised you are pleased they are very pretty. I was glad to see you had sold your jacket.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> LOL! I know exactly what you mean by the sound. Arriana has done it for some time! Oh, my, everyone is in trouble now. That wiggle/crawl will be crawl fast any day now. Arriana was crouching on her heels Friday, holding on to mommy's leg, and stood up, then let go. Our trouble will shortly be that she is walking! She is 10 months now.


Oh boy, already! I still have a bit more child proofing to do... very fast I think. Isnt it gorgeous and amazing... the first 12 months?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Evelyn that is very lovely scenery. Thank you for posting.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Now I have managed to get myself "all over the place" on this weeks TP. Reading from the middle and bits at the start and end :roll: 
Before I forget...GWEN.. I love the decorations you have been making. They are gorgeous.  

Thinking of everyone who are in pain, illness or lonely, have stress. 

I have a feeling I have missed the last couple of group hugs, soooooo

((((((((GROUP HUG)))))))))


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

SugarSugar, a very lovely photo with a beautiful mother and daughter in it :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Now I have managed to get myself "all over the place" on this weeks TP. Reading from the middle and bits at the start and end :roll:
> Before I forget...GWEN.. I love the decorations you have been making. They are gorgeous.
> 
> Thinking of everyone who are in pain, illness or lonely, have stress.
> ...


I'm in on that hug! That photo of Serena (and DD?) is beautiful. Isn't it amazing where the time goes, I can't believe Serena is nearly one and Luke is already two!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Do all of you have mailboxes? Over here the postman or newspaper boy deliver the post/newspaper through your door via the letterbox.


We have a lovely postman called Aled who looks out for the old folks on his round and stops for a chat when he sees me on the lane. He is Trixie's favourite man in the whole wide world and she is his favourite dog. This is saying something as he doesn't care for dogs. He has had too many close shaves!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Excellent ideas! Can you knit while visiting? And in your head, either ignore what she is saying with occasional "Oh, how sad" or repeat in your head "Same song, second verse" or would the knitting make her angry? Might explain who the piece is for?


I felt that my sister loved to see what I was knitting- and I would use it as a time to finish things off so she got to see the finished products and I did something I tend to put off as well. But other times I would simply knit. I would say what I was doing and who it was for etc- gave soemthing else to talk about as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Enjoy your day at cricket with your friend. I am sure it will be a very moving start.


Enjoyed it- was with my daughter (the younger one not Maryanne). It was lovely spending the day with her as well-something I don't do often.
The day was very moving with a tribute to Phillip HUgjhes at the start of play and then each time a player reacehed a significant milestone they would look up at the sky as if to Hughes. And the crowd applauded just as much for the two players who ended up on 63 not out (the score Phillip Hughes was on at the time he was hit) as for the 50s. could well become a regular thing I suspect at least for now with so many players and spectators remebering him. Adelaide was his adopted home ground as well so making it even more poignant.
We were on top most of the day but India came back with 3 quick wickets at the end of play so fairly even currently- especially as Michael Clarke was injured and maybe won't bat again- and he was batting well when he went off.
Got most a sock knitted while I was out- from NZ yarn.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And having the two bases, will help to keep it more bottom heavy and therefore more stable!
> The name I have used for the table centre thingy, is (I think) 'dumb waiter'.


Isn''t that the small lifts (elevators) that food etc is put into to get it up from the kitchen in large houses?- see that has already been suggested
We use the term lazy susan as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've not got enough table top space available- actually to get much use from one- my yarn commonly ends up in a box on the floor. I sold my Dining Table, because it had not dawned on me that the saucer for my Peace Lily, was porous- and there was a terrible stain in the French Polish. One of my friends at church, spotted it and bought it off me- she was happy to use a table cloth! It really was too big for my sitting room. Margaret would attest to the fact that I obviously use the space for my knitting!


You sure would be pushed to fit a table in there with everything you have in there.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Do you find the swimming therapeutic for your pain?


Yes I do, it helps with the muscle spasms, but I have to make sure I don't do too much. xx


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> I have taught arm knitting for about a year now. If you take 3 strands of the blanket yarn and arm knit 20 stitches until the yarn is gone, you will have a lap robe. Matthew has picked out yarns for me to do this for him. I so need to teach him to knit. KAP has created a monster out of him. He is now falling in love with yarns and asking for things to be made for him. He feels yarn just like a knitter. LOL. I really do love it because he understands a special side of me as he falls in love with yarns. Matthew wants me to show his most recent update on the cat drawing. We have been trying to get the window to look a bit more realistic.


WOW, that is fabulous Mathew!  :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have taught arm knitting for about a year now. If you take 3 strands of the blanket yarn and arm knit 20 stitches until the yarn is gone, you will have a lap robe. Matthew has picked out yarns for me to do this for him. I so need to teach him to knit. KAP has created a monster out of him. He is now falling in love with yarns and asking for things to be made for him. He feels yarn just like a knitter. LOL. I really do love it because he understands a special side of me as he falls in love with yarns. Matthew wants me to show his most recent update on the cat drawing. We have been trying to get the window to look a bit more realistic.


The window is looking really good now.
How lovelyhtat he appreciates yarn as well-maybe arm knitting woukld be a good first step for him to knitting. He could do his own lap robe.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> no skunks - that is just wrong - everyone needs a skunk or two. we haven't had any around for a couple of years but we used to have a family that stayed in the barn - the cats didn't mind them - probably thought they were another cat - i would go out and muck out the stable - the skunk would watch me but would sit there and keep on eating. and the dogs let them alone thank goodness. oh - you do need a couple of skunks. --- sam


And not here either..... :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cold and frosty Surrey. Off to school again today as LM is in a musical theatre group and they are doing an end of term performance for family.

hugs znd healing vibes to all.

Thought you might be amused at my drunken angel on top of the tree..


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> I took my DH out for a drive today: he has not seen much of the area: and we ended up at Canyon Lake and Tortilla Flat. Lots of pretty scenery and just 20 miles from home. That kept it from being too hard on DH.


What a beautiful looking spot.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Do all of you have mailboxes? Over here the postman or newspaper boy deliver the post/newspaper through your door via the letterbox.


Ours is deleivered that way- but it is unusual, most of us have what we call letter boxes. A box with a slit that the postman puts the mail into. However we also tned the box we put the mail in to be collected a letter box as well- know by the context which we mean. (might call it a post box as well)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, just popping in with a photo while I remember..... back later on..


What a sweet smile Serena has.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> We have a lovely postman called Aled who looks out for the old folks on his round and stops for a chat when he sees me on the lane. He is Trixie's favourite man in the whole wide world and she is his favourite dog. This is saying something as he doesn't care for dogs. He has had too many close shaves!!


We used to know our London postie as well- maybe it is something about them. Many years ago it was Mums postie (female) who suggested to her that maybe the reason I was having so much difficulty drinking and colic etc was because the milk was flowing so quickly and she should lie down to feed me. Worked a treat.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold and frosty Surrey. Off to school again today as LM is in a musical theatre group and they are doing an end of term performance for family.
> 
> hugs znd healing vibes to all.
> 
> Thought you might be amused at my drunken angel on top of the tree..


I seem to remember your drunken angel last year as well. She looks like she is enjoying herself.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday for Pacer's Matthew!


And a late Happy Birthday from me...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Enjoyed it- was with my daughter (the younger one not Maryanne). It was lovely spending the day with her as well-something I don't do often.
> The day was very moving with a tribute to Phillip HUgjhes at the start of play and then each time a player reacehed a significant milestone they would look up at the sky as if to Hughes. And the crowd applauded just as much for the two players who ended up on 63 not out (the score Phillip Hughes was on at the time he was hit) as for the 50s. could well become a regular thing I suspect at least for now with so many players and spectators remebering him. Adelaide was his adopted home ground as well so making it even more poignant.
> We were on top most of the day but India came back with 3 quick wickets at the end of play so fairly even currently- especially as Michahel Clarke was injured and maybe won't bat again- and he was batting well when he went off.
> Got most a sock knitted while I was out- from NZ yarn.


I can understand what a moving day that must have been. I also wonder how the bowler that bowled the fatal ball will feel the first time he sends a ball down. Will he ever be able to bowl a ball with the force he did before? Poor man will live with that for ever.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Do all of you have mailboxes? Over here the postman or newspaper boy deliver the post/newspaper through your door via the letterbox.


Even to the Flat door in complexes, as I discovered when in Glasgow- 2011.

Ours are stuck out on the side of the footpath- which is why tomorrow I will be buying a new, more secure lock- after the little one got picked, yesterday, although strictly now, that is the day before.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I can understand what a moving day that must have been. I also wonder how the bowler that bowled the fatal ball will feel the first time he sends a ball down. Will he ever be able to bowl a ball with the force he did before? Poor man will live with that for ever.


Thats the other thing I had meant to say- he bowled in a state game today and last I heard had taken tow wickets so that was good to hear. This was the first state game since Phil Hughes death so the bowler did well I think to be back. But I'm sure it was the best thing for him, I was hoping it wouldn't put him off bowling for good.
We have all been very impressed with how Cricket AUstrlaia and the team have handled things- Michael Clarke the captain has come out with flying colours as well. Unfortunately due to recurrent injuries his time is likely to be limited but he is a really good captain and player when he is not injured.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh boy, already! I still have a bit more child proofing to do... very fast I think. Isnt it gorgeous and amazing... the first 12 months?


The youngest of the babies from our intake at the Hospital, to start walking was only six months. A boy child. Mwyffanwy did not walk confidently till about 16 months- having taken a tumble, Bronwen was up on her feet by 13 months.
Achievements are so individual!
I may be having a 2 year old visit- I am not child-proof at all- but am trying to work on that one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Now I have managed to get myself "all over the place" on this weeks TP. Reading from the middle and bits at the start and end :roll:
> Before I forget...GWEN.. I love the decorations you have been making. They are gorgeous.
> 
> Thinking of everyone who are in pain, illness or lonely, have stress.
> ...


What a good idea Cathy! I am definitely in on this one!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The youngest of the babies from our intake at the Hospital, to start walking was only six months. A boy child. Mwyffanwy did not walk confidently till about 16 months- having taken a tumble, Bronwen was up on her feet by 13 months.
> Achievements are so individual!
> I may be having a 2 year old visit- I am not child-proof at all- but am trying to work on that one!


That sounds like a rather hard task for you to baby proof. I would have problems as well I must say.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> We have a lovely postman called Aled who looks out for the old folks on his round and stops for a chat when he sees me on the lane. He is Trixie's favourite man in the whole wide world and she is his favourite dog. This is saying something as he doesn't care for dogs. He has had too many close shaves!!


Our postman carries dog biscuits, and Reese, our dog, watches for him and signals to me when she wants to meet him at the door to collect her biscuit. She is very shy normally so this is an achievement for her. It has gotten to the point when we are out walking, if she see his truck, even in the distance, she wants to find him, which I thought might be going too far, but he encourages her. He is an important person in Reese's life too and one of the few men she has warmed to (we think there were abuse issues in her former situation). I love the name Trixie. What kind of dog is she?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold and frosty Surrey. Off to school again today as LM is in a musical theatre group and they are doing an end of term performance for family.
> 
> hugs znd healing vibes to all.
> 
> Thought you might be amused at my drunken angel on top of the tree..


Good afternoon Josephine. Stay warm by the fire. How nice to do an end of term musical. I miss those days. I love your drunken Angle :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> That sounds like a rather hard task for you to baby proof. I would have problems as well I must say.


I have never been very baby proof, I know not the best thing. Seth was the most trying when it came to getting into things. Never any cleaning supplies though, mostly my flours he seems to think they are to play with. My fault we made play dough one day now he tries to make it himself.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*ChrisEL* That is such a lovely story. Your postman must be very special. Trixie is a black cocker spaniel. She has just had her day made as Aled has delivered a parcel. :thumbup:

The parcel was yarn :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi, I love the drunken angel. I am sure the performance will make you laugh and cry all at once. They always make me do that :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> *ChrisEL* That is such a lovely story. Your postman must be very special. Trixie is a black cocker spaniel. She has just had her day made as Aled has delivered a parcel. :thumbup:
> 
> The parcel was yarn :thumbup: :thumbup:


I hope the parcel of yarn has made your day too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That sounds like a rather hard task for you to baby proof. I would have problems as well I must say.


Her dad used to visit me, back in the pre- KP days when -ok I knitted- but I would buy the yarn for specific projects!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TNS It did. Lovely camel/silk from Posh Yarns in a gorgeous green. It is really a Christmas pressie from DH so has been whisked away until The Big Day :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That sounds like a rather hard task for you to baby proof. I would have problems as well I must say.


The scariest bit- is I have my pills out- rather than in a cupboard


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The scariest bit- is I have my pills out- rather than in a cupboard


I'm sure you can whisk them away in time. I'm far from childproof here, and luckily the cats generally don't jump up........but one does like to help me unravel balls if yarn if he notices any threads moving! Enjoy your visitors, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold and frosty Surrey. Off to school again today as LM is in a musical theatre group and they are doing an end of term performance for family.
> 
> hugs znd healing vibes to all.
> 
> Thought you might be amused at my drunken angel on top of the tree..


She is so beautiful!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice Melyn.


melyn said:


> Hi everyone, just for a change I have been playing with a pattern for crochet wristlets or fingerless gloves that all the teens seem to be wearing this year, I am fairly pleased with them 1 of the light pair is a little tight round the wrist so will need to be for someone with small hands, the darker pair are a little looser than i would have liked but never mind I had fun doing them and it made a nice change from knitting. I must get back to doing the jacket I am knitting for my daughter for christmas. Its in a chunky yarn so should get it finished in time. Positive thoughts to those in need and hugs to all. Lyn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> I'm sure you can whisk them away in time. I'm far from childproof here, and luckily the cats generally don't jump up........but one does like to help me unravel balls if yarn if he notices any threads moving! Enjoy your visitors, Julie.


It is really nice that there ARE people out there in the community positive about me!
I was talking to the receptionist at the doctors, who showed me a snap shot of her granny- saying I always reminded her of her Scottish Granny- same colouring- which I guess means red cheeks!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, just for a change I have been playing with a pattern for crochet wristlets or fingerless gloves that all the teens seem to be wearing this year, I am fairly pleased with them 1 of the light pair is a little tight round the wrist so will need to be for someone with small hands, the darker pair are a little looser than i would have liked but never mind I had fun doing them and it made a nice change from knitting. I must get back to doing the jacket I am knitting for my daughter for christmas. Its in a chunky yarn so should get it finished in time. Positive thoughts to those in need and hugs to all. Lyn


Those are lovely, Lyn. I've knitted a pr for my DD in TX and DGS for Christmas. I've never crocheted a pair but will have to look for a pattern. Crocheting for me goes much faster than knitting.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad you were able to replace the glasses and had insurance. Love the picture. I have a niece that lives in Gilbert. Is that near you? I've only been to AZ once.


EJS said:


> Thank you everyone for the generous compliments. I got them at Nationwide Vision. I decided to go there as they took my insurance and I was familiar with them from my GK going a few weeks before. They can be pricey if you don't watch out but I think I got a reasonable deal with needing them right away. Only took 3 days. I know there are one hour glasses but again, insurance and convenience guided the choice.
> 
> I took my DH out for a drive today: he has not seen much of the area: and we ended up at Canyon Lake and Tortilla Flat. Lots of pretty scenery and just 20 miles from home. That kept it from being too hard on DH.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> One winter I did to much crocheting and ended up with a frozen shoulder. So be careful, it is easy to sit sometimes and get carried away.


I always do a set of exercises twice a day for my shoulders since I have severe arthritis in them. They seem to help since I do crochet and knit so much. Not being physically able to do a lot of things, they're two things I can do. But very careful about the exercises.
Hope you don't do too much.
I pray your depression will ease.
One of my cousins died last week. And I realized I'm the oldest family member since all of the aunts and uncles and older cousins are gone. It was a real wake-up call. Now I'm more determined to enjoy each and every minute and to make sure I tell my loved ones how much they're loved!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

EJS said:


> Thank you everyone for the generous compliments. I got them at Nationwide Vision. I decided to go there as they took my insurance and I was familiar with them from my GK going a few weeks before. They can be pricey if you don't watch out but I think I got a reasonable deal with needing them right away. Only took 3 days. I know there are one hour glasses but again, insurance and convenience guided the choice.
> 
> I took my DH out for a drive today: he has not seen much of the area: and we ended up at Canyon Lake and Tortilla Flat. Lots of pretty scenery and just 20 miles from home. That kept it from being too hard on DH.


The picture is the perfect size. And with our dreary, drizzly gray weather, it's really appreciated. We could use some of your Arizona warmth. Glad your DH enjoyed the drive and scenery!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful! First time to see your DD too. She is lovely. And of course you know I think Serena is just adorable.


sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, just popping in with a photo while I remember..... back later on..


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, just popping in with a photo while I remember..... back later on..


Your girls are so lovely and look so happy!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here it varies. Some have door slots; some individual mail boxes on their property, apartment dwellers usually have a bank of boxes and are assigned one of them, and some folks will have a box at the post office. We have a free standing mailbox on our property so the mailman drives through our circular drive way and the box is actually up in the yard at the end of our front walkway.


KateB said:


> Do all of you have mailboxes? Over here the postman or newspaper boy deliver the post/newspaper through your door via the letterbox.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Do all of you have mailboxes? Over here the postman or newspaper boy deliver the post/newspaper through your door via the letterbox.


Living in an apartment building, we have mailboxes on the 1st floor. It's so nice to have them inside so we don't have to go out to get the mail...of course, each has its own key.
That's one of many perks living in a building built for seniors. We have a laundry room on each of the 3 floors and a hall way to a doorway that opens directily into the trash bin so we don't have to go outside to empty trash.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love it! Somehow it makes me think of you! (just teasing of course...hehehe)

*Pacer* I would think that with Matthew's excellent math skills that knitting would be a good thing for him to learn and he would enjoy it. Just a thought. Glad he loves yarn already. 


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold and frosty Surrey. Off to school again today as LM is in a musical theatre group and they are doing an end of term performance for family.
> 
> hugs znd healing vibes to all.
> 
> Thought you might be amused at my drunken angel on top of the tree..


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold and frosty Surrey. Off to school again today as LM is in a musical theatre group and they are doing an end of term performance for family.
> 
> hugs znd healing vibes to all.
> 
> Thought you might be amused at my drunken angel on top of the tree..


Good morning, Josephine, from a cold, dreary, drizzly Virginia. The sun is on strike for us...it's been days since we've seen it.
Hope you can get a picture of LM in the performance.
Love your drunken angel!!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

CRAFT hit and I can't who recommended the Swim & Sweat chlorine resistant bathing suit (of course) but my new suit arrived yesterday. It is the best fitting suit I've EVER had. Love the fabric and the feel of it. Can't wait until I go to water exercise tomorrow to try it out. It may have cost a bit more but well worth it IMHO. Thanks to whomever it was that suggest the site.  

I'm going to try to get some sewing (yes actual sewing) done today. Have an idea for a Christmas gift I want to try and make. Also have just a couple more cards to make and get in the mail so I will knock them out and mail tomorrow. (crossing my fingers) 

I will sign off in a few minutes and TTYL. I'm in on the group hug for sure!
Also, glad you are feeling a bit better Tami. Have held you in prayer.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I almost forgot.
These are especially for you, Sam, since you're one of Gypsy's fan club members.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning from a dreary Chicagoland---sure wish we'd get some sunshine.

Love the angel tree topper -- maybe place her a little askew after the Christmas partying to see if anyone notices. I love how she looks on the tree and can imagine her with the full trumpet. I'm not real pleased with the tree decorations I see nowadays and am always on the look out in antique stores and thrift stores. Purple, enjoy the school program and LM's performance.

Pacer - the drawing just keeps getting better and better -- maybe a little wider frame on the window will make it be more dimensional to the cat?

Time to get moving here -- so much to do and so little time.

Prayers for all - wishing for peace, good health, and pleasant days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> CRAFT hit and I can't who recommended the Swim & Sweat chlorine resistant bathing suit (of course) but my new suit arrived yesterday. It is the best fitting suit I've EVER had. Love the fabric and the feel of it. Can't wait until I go to water exercise tomorrow to try it out. It may have cost a bit more but well worth it IMHO. Thanks to whomever it was that suggest the site.
> 
> I'm going to try to get some sewing (yes actual sewing) done today. Have an idea for a Christmas gift I want to try and make. Also have just a couple more cards to make and get in the mail so I will knock them out and mail tomorrow. (crossing my fingers)
> 
> ...


Just split a stitch in the garter stitching I am doing- I don't like acrylic.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I almost forgot.
> These are especially for you, Sam, since you're one of Gypsy's fan club members.
> Junek


Love the photos of Gypsy!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Do all of you have mailboxes? Over here the postman or newspaper boy deliver the post/newspaper through your door via the letterbox.


I wouldn't want a slot I'm my door for the wind to howl through :roll: :lol: 
Joking aside, in the cities there was house delivery, my sister has a box on the side of her house, but Canada post is going to phase that out over the next several years. Here we just get delivery to a box in town..


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sugar, beautiful pic of Serena and DD.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Do all of you have mailboxes? Over here the postman or newspaper boy deliver the post/newspaper through your door via the letterbox.


We live in a very small village out in the country, so the mail is delivered to our mailbox which is right by the side of the road. The postman (or lady) drives up an puts the mail in. Many of the postal vehicles in our area have right-hand drive ( like cars in the UK), to make it easier to reach the mailboxes.

I'm trying to catch up with everyone - I have been on the run since last Friday - we had a bake sale and craft sale at our church on Sat., so spent all day Fri. baking and most of Sat. selling baked goods. Then we cleaned up after the vendors left and set up for our Christmas tea on Sun. afternoon. Then on Mon, I got all but one pair of the pajamas cut out. Now I have to start sewing!! And more Christmas shopping! Not much knitting getting done - I think Lili and Izzy will be getting their hats and mittens for New Year.

Gwen, happy belated birthday, I hope it was just wonderful!

Pacer, please tell Matthew that his card is just beautiful. I told Bob that someday we will be saying that we knew him "when" - such a talented young man!

Well, I'm going to try to finish catching up with all the latest news and get Miss Lili to take a nap - feel like I need one too!

Love and prayers for all, Paula


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider, Sincere Condolences for you on the passing of your aunt. That must be very difficult for your mom to be the last one. I know Sam just mentioned that about himself. Big Hugs.

Sassafrass, Hope the hurting shoulder clears up soon. That's no fun at all.

Pacer, So sad about Bella. I know volunteering in the NICU was so difficult and I really loved those wee ones. Put a whole different perspective on life when I saw that some were born to know only pain and died knowing only a short life of suffering and pain. It was hard to accept or understand but it was happening all around me. I pray Bella will be ok and send healing wishes her way. What a special father and they is so lucky to have you for their friend.

I've been busy getting my pictures for the Christmas card picked. I take way too many photos and every year I realize it when I am trying to pick out just a few. I do a photo Christmas card through the computer. I will also be busy making a few photo books for the children of the musicals they have been in and a photo calendar. Oh my, the next 2 days will surely be busy and a sore bottom from sitting too much while editing. Not complaining though. A nice problem to have and isn't a problem at all as the result is so worth the effort. When I see their faces as the look through the book I get such joy and know it will serve as a memory for them as the years go by.

DH will soon be on vacation. YAY Now I get excited even though I know he will be working the whole time, but I'm sure we can slip in a few meals out and a movie or two.

Speaking of movies, we went to see Interstellar at IMAX, which is on a super huge screen and sound all surrounding. Big mistake. The usher came in and said that we were so lucky as they had this and that and only Times Square in NYC had this along with us. We all clapped. Well, apparently what "THIS" was, was sound loud enough to dissolve all your cells and reassemble them. When it was done we could walk through walls. DH said we wouldn't need a colonoscopy.  :XD: :XD: We were laughing so hard but of course we were both deaf. Teasing. Thank goodness I had ear plugs in my purse but I used them, plus my fingers to shut out the noise. I enjoyed the movie but the sound was just plain painful. If you were deaf you could feel the sound and I don't mean slight vibrations. Funny me, I thought IMAX would be in 3D but it wasn't, just that the sound was outer than one thought ever possible. If you like science fiction and space, be sure and take some ear plugs. Won't be as bad as this SPECIAL sound we had but I'm sure it will still be too loud.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sugar, what a great picture of your girls, Serena is such a cutie.
Evelyn, I'm glad you got out for a drive, what pretty country. We have relatives who spend the winter at Apache Junction & they took us out there when we visitored 2 winters ago. They like the afternoon entertainment at Tortilla Flatts..
June, sorry to hear you've lost another cousin. I just had a conversation with one of my cousins the other day about how all the older generation is gone & now we are the older generation. My brother & I are a generation off from our cousins, Dad & mom were both the youngest in their families & didn't have kids for many years, most of our cousins have childen older than us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wouldn't want a slot I'm my door for the wind to howl through :roll: :lol:
> Joking aside, in the cities there was house delivery, my sister has a box on the side of her house, but Canada post is going to phase that out over the next several years. Here we just get delivery to a box in town..


Which I guess is safer all round, with your extreme winters!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate, we don't have letter boxes in the door where I live and never have and I've lived many places. Can't speak for all over the country, but at least where I've been. In the city the mailman/woman walked and put it in a box on each house, ours was on the porch. Here we have about 4 mailboxes for us and 3 other neighbors all side by side on a T shaped post down by the street. Half the neighbors have to cross the road to get their mail, no fun in winter or summer downpours. Here the mail person drives in a truck as Grandma Paula described.

When I lived up north in Haliburton, Ont., Canada, we went to the post office, which was in a room off someone's house to get our mail. I actually don't remember in Toronto. I will have to ask mom unless Designer can fill us in on downtown Toronto.

Where mom lives now, in Ohio, US., she is in a condominium and all the mail boxes are at one spot. It is a very large metal container with separate little square mailboxes, each requiring a key. It is quite a walk for mom so she just gets her mail when my sister picks it up for her unless she is feeling well enough.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I jeep forgetting to ask how your premmie baby is doing? I hope she is doing well. When I worked in the city a 100 yrs ago, the NICU always said girls did better than boys, the stronger part of the species, sorry Sam



Grandmapaula said:


> We live in a very small village out in the country, so the mail is delivered to our mailbox which is right by the side of the road. The postman (or lady) drives up an puts the mail in. Many of the postal vehicles in our area have right-hand drive ( like cars in the UK), to make it easier to reach the mailboxes.
> 
> I'm trying to catch up with everyone - I have been on the run since last Friday - we had a bake sale and craft sale at our church on Sat., so spent all day Fri. baking and most of Sat. selling baked goods. Then we cleaned up after the vendors left and set up for our Christmas tea on Sun. afternoon. Then on Mon, I got all but one pair of the pajamas cut out. Now I have to start sewing!! And more Christmas shopping! Not much knitting getting done - I think Lili and Izzy will be getting their hats and mittens for New Year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, just popping in with a photo while I remember..... back later on..


What a lovely picture! Can't believe the baby is that big already!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

KateB said:


> Do all of you have mailboxes? Over here the postman or newspaper boy deliver the post/newspaper through your door via the letterbox.


In Kansas, newer subdivisions have a community mailbox that may service a dozen or more families, have to have a key, etc. Means you have to walk or drive to it (less than a block, usually) which may be hard for us old ones in bad weather. My daughter often goes 2 or 3 days before collecting hers. My house is in old part of town and we still get it in the box on porch. Wish it was thru door!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> Thank you everyone for the generous compliments. I got them at Nationwide Vision. I decided to go there as they took my insurance and I was familiar with them from my GK going a few weeks before. They can be pricey if you don't watch out but I think I got a reasonable deal with needing them right away. Only took 3 days. I know there are one hour glasses but again, insurance and convenience guided the choice.
> 
> I took my DH out for a drive today: he has not seen much of the area: and we ended up at Canyon Lake and Tortilla Flat. Lots of pretty scenery and just 20 miles from home. That kept it from being too hard on DH.


Very pretty view!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the photos of Gypsy!!


She's really grown, hasn't she? Glad you enjoyed them!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

June, Condolences on the death of your cousin. I hope you have some lovely memories. It seems my generation is dying younger than the older generation and it makes it hard for them to lose their children/nieces/nephews. I relish my memories for sure.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, just popping in with a photo while I remember..... back later on..


Two pretty ladies!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold and frosty Surrey. Off to school again today as LM is in a musical theatre group and they are doing an end of term performance for family.
> 
> hugs znd healing vibes to all.
> 
> Thought you might be amused at my drunken angel on top of the tree..


Oh my but she is beautiful. So translucent and flowing, even with the bottle to her lips, which I assume was a trumpet at one time. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh boy, already! I still have a bit more child proofing to do... very fast I think. Isnt it gorgeous and amazing... the first 12 months?


Absolutely! I have picked up, but did not baby proof for my two, nor for Arriana' big brother. I am a little more panicky about the kids getting hurt, regardless of their age! Arriana kept pulling herself up to the coffee table last week and I was afraid she would fall and hurt her face. With my two not much worried me


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I jeep forgetting to ask how your premmie baby is doing? I hope she is doing well. When I worked in the city a 100 yrs ago, the NICU always said girls did better than boys, the stronger part of the species, sorry Sam
> 
> The baby is doing well. A little over 2 lbs. and being fed Mommy's milk through a tube. She is also able to cuddle with Mommy, skin to skin (what they call kangaroo care). Her name is Khailannah Aurora - my GD has always liked unusual names - I've decided to call her Sunshine (Aurora=dawn=sunshine) - much easier to pronounce!! :-D


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Spider, Sincere Condolences for you on the passing of your aunt. That must be very difficult for your mom to be the last one. I know Sam just mentioned that about himself. Big Hugs.
> 
> Sassafrass, Hope the hurting shoulder clears up soon. That's no fun at all.
> 
> ...


The loudness of the sound system in theaters is the reason I don't go to movies there any longer. And with hearing aids, even eating in restaurants is sometimes just a roar in my head. I'm thinking of getting the Roku 3 to stream tv shows so I can watch movies on my tv. Kiwifrau really loves hers plus the cable tv is really getting ridiculous in pricing. If I think my daughter likes the idea, I'll get one for the tv in her room,too. Will have to check with her...thinking about them as Christmas gifts to us!!
My sister gave us calendars of pictures of our favorite historical home where our family lived for many years for last Christmas. It was so special. I'm sure your family feels the same way about the photo books!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes I do, it helps with the muscle spasms, but I have to make sure I don't do too much. xx


I find water so therapeutic too. I'm so glad it helps you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sugar, what a great picture of your girls, Serena is such a cutie.
> Evelyn, I'm glad you got out for a drive, what pretty country. We have relatives who spend the winter at Apache Junction & they took us out there when we visitored 2 winters ago. They like the afternoon entertainment at Tortilla Flatts..
> June, sorry to hear you've lost another cousin. I just had a conversation with one of my cousins the other day about how all the older generation is gone & now we are the older generation. My brother & I are a generation off from our cousins, Dad & mom were both the youngest in their families & didn't have kids for many years, most of our cousins have childen older than us.


It's definitely a wake-up call to realize you're the older generation in your family. This is my mother's family...she was one of 12 children so we have cousins galore....and some of the second and third cousins, we've never met!! My mom was the 3rd oldest.
In my father's family, he was the youngest of 4 and the first one to pass away. None of his immediate family are still alive. The last cousin died several years ago. But, unfortunately, we weren't as close to his family as my mother's.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, just popping in with a photo while I remember..... back later on..


WOW! What a beautiful DD and DGD. Now that is a kissable, huggable little Serena. How she has grown and just such a sweetie. I can feel her in my arms just imagining. I'm sure you enjoy her so much.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm trying to keep up with you all and knit at the same time--not working well.

I'm knitting Turvid Mellemgafer's (sp?) One row (reversible) Lace Scarf for DGGD's mother for a Christmas gift. The yarn we dyed at KAP is nice but splitty and the pattern is simple to memorize--but the KTP posts keep interrupting my concentration. I can't work the keyboard and the dpns at the same time. LOL

Still have the socks for DGGD to get finished so I'd better get on with it and get off here.

TTYL Ohio Joy


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

EJS, I enjoyed the pix so much-- what a beautiful place. Glad you and DH could enjoy it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I almost forgot.
> These are especially for you, Sam, since you're one of Gypsy's fan club members.
> Junek


Gypsy is such a pretty cat! And both look like they are enjoying time together.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, forgot to mention that I thought you were in your ,mid 40's. A little shocked when you said 60's.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

look what I made today, the fast fruitcake and so far I have managed to stop my DH from cutting into it, bet he succeeds b4 bedtime lol. I got both from 1 batch of mixture. positive thoughts to those in need and hugsssss to all. lynx


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

The posts about mailboxes have been very interesting and have made me really appreciate finding our letters lying on the hall floor & not having to go outside to collect them!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Well, apparently what "THIS" was, was sound loud enough to dissolve all your cells and reassemble them. When it was done we could walk through walls. DH said we wouldn't need a colonoscopy.  :XD: :XD: We were laughing so hard but of course we were both deaf. Teasing. unny me, I thought IMAX would be in 3D but it wasn't, just that the sound was outer than one thought ever possible. If you like science fiction and space, be sure and take some ear plugs. Won't be as bad as this SPECIAL sound we had but I'm sure it will still be too loud.


oh dear, how painful! And interesting. I've been to a few IMAX theaters and all were 3-D. Glad I wasn't there.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hadn't really thought about it until the conversation here that we're among the elder generation on DH's side of the family. He has an older brother, but just about everyone else is our age or younger...no parents or aunts and uncles still with us.

I have a couple of my Dad's and Mom's generation still with us plus have lots of older brothers and sisters---I'm hoping that it's many many years until we are the elders in my family.

Love the photo of Serena and her Mom...very pretty girls. I'm trying to do some organizing today...have way too much paper sitting around that needs to be filed away---can't resist those recipes and patterns. I have begun using PinTerest more and posting favorites to my boards on there...but I'm still not good about going paperless!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

June, so sorry to learn of your cousin's passing. My twin and I are now the elders.
Got to watch Frozen last night on t.v. Loved it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jknappva said:


> I almost forgot.
> These are especially for you, Sam, since you're one of Gypsy's fan club members.
> Junek


Those photos are such fun :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I almost forgot.
> These are especially for you, Sam, since you're one of Gypsy's fan club members.
> Junek


Lovely photos June xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my but she is beautiful. So translucent and flowing, even with the bottle to her lips, which I assume was a trumpet at one time. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Yes it was a trumpet many moons ago before it got broken. xxxx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes it was a trumpet many moons ago before it got broken. xxxx


I used to have a glass angel- made of spiraled glass threads- it had a bad habit of 'bouncing' off the shelf or whatever, and eventually the inevitable happened.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Gypsy is such a pretty cat! And both look like they are enjoying time together.


MM, my sister's DH, is her very favorite person and he talks to her all the time when he's in the office.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely photos June xx


I'm glad everyone is enjoying them!
Junek


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> We live in a very small village out in the country, so the mail is delivered to our mailbox which is right by the side of the road. The postman (or lady) drives up an puts the mail in. Many of the postal vehicles in our area have right-hand drive ( like cars in the UK), to make it easier to reach the mailboxes.
> 
> I'm trying to catch up with everyone - I have been on the run since last Friday - we had a bake sale and craft sale at our church on Sat., so spent all day Fri. baking and most of Sat. selling baked goods. Then we cleaned up after the vendors left and set up for our Christmas tea on Sun. afternoon. Then on Mon, I got all but one pair of the pajamas cut out. Now I have to start sewing!! And more Christmas shopping! Not much knitting getting done - I think Lili and Izzy will be getting their hats and mittens for New Year.
> 
> ...


Our mailbox it's like this also


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

These are GREAT pictures of Gypsy and her slave.



jknappva said:


> I almost forgot.
> These are especially for you, Sam, since you're one of Gypsy's fan club members.
> Junek


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hadn't really thought about it until the conversation here that we're among the elder generation on DH's side of the family. He has an older brother, but just about everyone else is our age or younger...no parents or aunts and uncles still with us.
> 
> I have a couple of my Dad's and Mom's generation still with us plus have lots of older brothers and sisters---I'm hoping that it's many many years until we are the elders in my family.
> 
> Love the photo of Serena and her Mom...very pretty girls. I'm trying to do some organizing today...have way too much paper sitting around that needs to be filed away---can't resist those recipes and patterns. I have begun using PinTerest more and posting favorites to my boards on there...but I'm still not good about going paperless!


Weekend before last I went thru a bunch of paper patterns and got rid of them and am trying to just keep on paper what is in my cue. Ravelry and the bookmarks on my computer keep them. I'm trying anyway


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Why thank you Cashmeregma. Didn't have youngest DD until I was 41. Yep, I'm 62. I had a friend say I should dye my hair dark like it was originally but just can't handle dealing with the white roots and hair tends to grow quickly. I'm happy with the gray...and purple of course....hehehehe


Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, forgot to mention that I thought you were in your ,mid 40's. A little shocked when you said 60's.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

June I missed that you lost a cousin. Please accept my condolences. 


jknappva said:


> It's definitely a wake-up call to realize you're the older generation in your family. This is my mother's family...she was one of 12 children so we have cousins galore....and some of the second and third cousins, we've never met!! My mom was the 3rd oldest.
> In my father's family, he was the youngest of 4 and the first one to pass away. None of his immediate family are still alive. The last cousin died several years ago. But, unfortunately, we weren't as close to his family as my mother's.
> Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> MM, my sister's DH, is her very favorite person and he talks to her all the time when he's in the office.
> Junek


My experience with cats is that the best of them love to have you talk to them-- and they probably understand everything you say if you have been together a while. Mine even tries to talk to my telephone friends.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love that you posted these cakes. I've got the fixings to make up another two also. Thought I'd do the bundt pan too.


melyn said:


> look what I made today, the fast fruitcake and so far I have managed to stop my DH from cutting into it, bet he succeeds b4 bedtime lol. I got both from 1 batch of mixture. positive thoughts to those in need and hugsssss to all. lynx


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Went to Dr. for regular checkup. She okayed extra Lyrica in a.m.
Now to clean house.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the photos of Gypsy!!


Nothing like a cat to relax with - unless it's a lapdog! Gypsy looks so relaxed, so does DH!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> WOW! What a beautiful DD and DGD. Now that is a kissable, huggable little Serena. How she has grown and just such a sweetie. I can feel her in my arms just imagining. I'm sure you enjoy her so much.


 :thumbup: :two lovely smiles


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

This is my angel, made by younger DS at playgroup circa 1984. He hates her, but I just love her grin! Just realised this will be her 30th Christmas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> This is my angel, made by younger DS at playgroup circa 1984. He hates her, but I just love her grin!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> It's definitely a wake-up call to realize you're the older generation in your family. This is my mother's family...she was one of 12 children so we have cousins galore....and some of the second and third cousins, we've never met!! My mom was the 3rd oldest.
> In my father's family, he was the youngest of 4 and the first one to pass away. None of his immediate family are still alive. The last cousin died several years ago. But, unfortunately, we weren't as close to his family as my mother's.
> Junek


Adding my sympathy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Why thank you Cashmeregma. Didn't have youngest DD until I was 41. Yep, I'm 62. I had a friend say I should dye my hair dark like it was originally but just can't handle dealing with the white roots and hair tends to grow quickly. I'm happy with the gray...and purple of course....hehehehe


I would never have known you had dark hair. I thought it's blond with purple streaks!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kate - love your tree topper angel!! I may get some doilies out and make some matching ones with the grandkids.

For those who were looking for the heated car seats - try Aldi (in the USA anyway) where I saw them advertised for $9.99.

I didn't get much progress in organizing today, but I did get a little sorting done....more to be done tomorrow.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> This is my angel, made by younger DS at playgroup circa 1984. He hates her, but I just love her grin! Just realised this will be her 30th Christmas.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> This is my angel, made by younger DS at playgroup circa 1984. He hates her, but I just love her grin! Just realised this will be her 30th Christmas.


She looks very good for her age and such a lovely grin :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Kate - love your tree topper angel!! I may get some doilies out and make some matching ones with the grandkids.
> 
> For those who were looking for the heated car seats - try Aldi (in the USA anyway) where I saw them advertised for $9.99.
> 
> I didn't get much progress in organizing today, but I did get a little sorting done....more to be done tomorrow.


She's got a half circle of silver cardboard under her doily too if that's any help!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> She's got a half circle of silver cardboard under her doily too if that's any help!


I may just put this off until next year and crochet doilies for the skirts...that way each can have their favorite colors...have to have a purple one!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Pacer* what do you mean by blanket yarn? Is that the same as bulky or super bulky ( 5 or 6) weight yarn? I only cast on 11 stitches for the cowl/shoulder wrap and knit until it was 54/55 inches long then cast off and seamed it together.


Bernat has put out a yarn called Blanket Yarn and it is a 6 Super Bulky. It is a more durable yarn than other super bulky.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I also don't care for the very loose stitches but it turned out nice and I think my DSD will like it. I plan to make a pink one for oldest DD. I read in pacer's post how she used 3 strands of yarn or a lapghan/lap robe and wonder it it might fill in for some of the looseness; hope to try it soon.


I use 3 strands in my cowls. I read a pattern to use 4 strands of worsted weight yarn and I can tell you that was nothing but a mess. I personally did not like that so I never finished it. I does turn out beautiful with one strand of Starbella (not spread out) and only do about 4-5 stitches. It is not as warm, but more of a decorative wear.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

KateB said:


> This is my angel, made by younger DS at playgroup circa 1984. He hates her, but I just love her grin! Just realised this will be her 30th Christmas.


Oh, she is wonderful! What a great ornament.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> you might look here mary --- sam
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=car+seat+warmer&tag=googhydr-20&index=aps&hvadid=49855278745&hvpos=1t2&hvexid=&hvnetw=s&hvrand=11871671883448294814&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_6x4ghhva7u_b


Thanks Sam. I will pass on the information to my DH who wants to know what I would like for Christmas. Price is very reasonable as well.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I almost forgot.
> These are especially for you, Sam, since you're one of Gypsy's fan club members.
> Junek


Gypsy and MM look very contented together!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> Do all of you have mailboxes? Over here the postman or newspaper boy deliver the post/newspaper through your door via the letterbox.


I have a mailbox which is really a bunch of mailboxes at a location near home to get our mail from. It is locked so others have no access. My MIL use to have a drop slot on the side of her house when she owned a home. Others have mailboxes at the end of their driveways. Some people have post office boxes to get their mail from.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> June, so sorry to learn of your cousin's passing. My twin and I are now the elders.
> Got to watch Frozen last night on t.v. Loved it.


Frozen is such a good movie & has such nice music. I DVRed it quite a while ago & the GKs have the songs memorized.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold and frosty Surrey. Off to school again today as LM is in a musical theatre group and they are doing an end of term performance for family.
> 
> hugs znd healing vibes to all.
> 
> Thought you might be amused at my drunken angel on top of the tree..


Matthew gave a smile at the story of your drunken angel. That is a compliment from him.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Just got home from bowling, I'm terrible at it but we sure have fun.
I'm watching a documentary called, Rise of the Killer Virus, very interesting, about the origins of HIV, they have found evidence of it in the Congo in the 50's. & think there was an epidemic there for decades before it was noticed.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> This is my angel, made by younger DS at playgroup circa 1984. He hates her, but I just love her grin! Just realised this will be her 30th Christmas.


Love your angel. Looks like she and Purples drunken angel would make a good pair! Just seen on tonights' news that Largs has storm warnings and got the flood barriers up! Stay safe and dry!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love it! I've save lots of cards my DDs have made when younger.


KateB said:


> This is my angel, made by younger DS at playgroup circa 1984. He hates her, but I just love her grin! Just realised this will be her 30th Christmas.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nope; hair was such a dark brown most folks thought I had black hair. Now just white/silver with the purple streak.


tami_ohio said:


> I would never have known you had dark hair. I thought it's blond with purple streaks!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I jeep forgetting to ask how your premmie baby is doing? I hope she is doing well. When I worked in the city a 100 yrs ago, the NICU always said girls did better than boys, the stronger part of the species, sorry Sam


We were told the same thing, that premie girls do better than the boys. Ours is 25 years old now. What a blessing it is to still have him in our lives.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I jeep forgetting to ask how your premmie baby is doing? I hope she is doing well. When I worked in the city a 100 yrs ago, the NICU always said girls did better than boys, the stronger part of the species, sorry Sam


Well we have a higher life expectancy as well- and this goes across all cultures and nations.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here are Pacer's pictures -- I was able to lighten them up a bit. I hope no one minds.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > I jeep forgetting to ask how your premmie baby is doing? I hope she is doing well. When I worked in the city a 100 yrs ago, the NICU always said girls did better than boys, the stronger part of the species, sorry Sam
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Absolutely! I have picked up, but did not baby proof for my two, nor for Arriana' big brother. I am a little more panicky about the kids getting hurt, regardless of their age! Arriana kept pulling herself up to the coffee table last week and I was afraid she would fall and hurt her face. With my two not much worried me


About a year or two ago, we were told of a toddler that have fallen and bumped his head on the corner of a trunk being used for a coffee table. At first the child cried and fussed, then started playing again. Not much later the child started becoming more listless. Fortunately, the family took him to ER where tests showed some serious internal injury and the child was rushed to our hospital in our town (about 40 minutes away from the original hospital) and surgery was done immediately upon arrival at our hospital. All of the details were worked out while the little one was in transport so he was literally wheeled directly to surgery. He would not have survived if not for over cautious parents and attentive hospital care from both hospitals.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The scariest bit- is I have my pills out- rather than in a cupboard


They do need to be put out of reach while the 2yo is there!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Here are Pacer's pictures -- I was able to lighten them up a bit. I hope no one minds.


Thanks! Of course, I don't mind.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

For those of you who don't like the big stitches of arm knitting, there are some options. One option is to borrow the arm of a child---actually a child's arm knitting turns out wonderful. I have had children arm knit with mom or grandma. Another thing I came across recently is arm crochet which actually does not end up on the arm so the stitches are smaller. I watched a youtube video of that recently and loved the idea of it.

Cathy...Your daughter and granddaughter are lovely. Thanks for sharing them with us.

I received Tami's and Kathy's cards today. Tami...Matthew loved being able to read the card and then he handed it to me to see also. I loved your cards. Kathy...Matthew took his enclosed gift to his room right away. I wonder what he will do with it? Thanks.

The most recent update on Bella is that she is scheduled for a 7:30 AM surgery tomorrow. This surgery is a result of her getting caught up in her G-tube and dislodging it from her body. It was determined that she broke something on the inside of this feeding system so that needs to be replaced or repaired. I am making dinner for that family tomorrow evening so the kids can eat in shifts as Dad does not know when he will get home. The children know me well enough so they will let me into the home without parents being there. The oldest is a senior in high school and the elderly neighbors across the street also look in on them. 

Tonight's dinner is a new recipe I received from someone at work:

Ham and Scalloped Potatoes

(8) medium potatoes peeled and diced
1 onion chopped
1/4 Ham-cubed
2 cups shredded cheddar cheese (I used a cheese blend)
Family size can cream of mushroom soup (I used 3 smaller cans of cream of celery as I don't do the mushrooms)

Instructions: Combine potatoes, ham, onion and cheese in a large bowl. Pour into a casserole dish sprayed with non-stick cooking spray. Spread can of soup across top of ingredients (don't stir into mixture) and cover with foil. Cook for 2 hours at 350 degrees Fahrenheit.

This should be done in the next 10 minutes. I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I may just put this off until next year and crochet doilies for the skirts...that way each can have their favorite colors...have to have a purple one!


Definitely need a purple one xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew gave a smile at the story of your drunken angel. That is a compliment from him.


Glad you liked the story Matthew and hi there x


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> These are GREAT pictures of Gypsy and her slave.


Yes, we're basically staff for our cats. They have us well trained!! They just let us live with them!😂
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> June I missed that you lost a cousin. Please accept my condolences.


I hadn't posted it until right then. We were very close growing up but grew apart as adults. She developed emotional problems and had been in assisted living for years and eventually into a nursing home. Sad situation.
Thank you, all of my dear friends, for the condolences.
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Yes, we're basically staff for our cats. They have us well trained!! They just let us live with them!&#55357;&#56834;
> Junek


And then only because they wouldn't be loved on and fed w/o YOU around.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> My experience with cats is that the best of them love to have you talk to them-- and they probably understand everything you say if you have been together a while. Mine even tries to talk to my telephone friends.


Before my daughter moved in with me, if I talked on the phone, my cat would do her best to get between my face and the phone...very jealous if I wasn't talking to her. If I was on the computer and she thought it was late and time for bed, she'd nip me on the calf of my leg to let me know she was ready for bed. She's slept with me since she was a kitten. She's my baby!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> This is my angel, made by younger DS at playgroup circa 1984. He hates her, but I just love her grin! Just realised this will be her 30th Christmas.


Nothing can compare to those child made ornaments!!
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

The ham and scalloped potatoes recipe is good. I am enjoying it. I made mine in a 9" x 13" pan and it filled the entire pan. I used extra soup by doing the 3 cans, but it is good with me.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nope; hair was such a dark brown most folks thought I had black hair. Now just white/silver with the purple streak.


My hair was also dark brown. My mom's hair was really black and so was my dad's. My husband's hair was light brown after he was an adult. But when he was a toddler, it was white blond and both of my boys had that color hair but turned to light brown. Both girls had strawberry blonde hair that's turned light brown. All four of my children have more gray in their hair than I. Don't get me wrong...I do have gray, too. Just wish it would turn completely white and get it over with!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> For those of you who don't like the big stitches of arm knitting, there are some options. One option is to borrow the arm of a child---actually a child's arm knitting turns out wonderful. I have had children arm knit with mom or grandma. Another thing I came across recently is arm crochet which actually does not end up on the arm so the stitches are smaller. I watched a youtube video of that recently and loved the idea of it.
> 
> Cathy...Your daughter and granddaughter are lovely. Thanks for sharing them with us.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just got home from bowling, I'm terrible at it but we sure have fun.
> I'm watching a documentary called, Rise of the Killer Virus, very interesting, about the origins of HIV, they have found evidence of it in the Congo in the 50's. & think there was an epidemic there for decades before it was noticed.


Another one of the 20th Century killers- although I guess Ebola should be called 21st Century- but I was reading somewhere that Ebola too, is more ancient.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> We were told the same thing, that premie girls do better than the boys. Ours is 25 years old now. What a blessing it is to still have him in our lives.


Our Nephew Paul, my brother Alastair's youngest is a bit of a miracle too- as with so many boys (well young men) he is into war games and such- but he is always pleasant when I ring and get him on the phone. He is 25 now- born 29 weeks, with the IUD embedded in his skull. The hospital put him on Steroids without permission, and tried to side step the fact that the result had been quite disastrous.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good to hear she is doing well- but her name is a mouthful thats for sure. Bigger than her I think!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> They do need to be put out of reach while the 2yo is there!


I know! It is ok (just ) when it is just Ringo and me, but a two year old could be in disasters very quickly- and as you saw, housekeeping is not my major interest. I have done a massive amount of cleaning and scrubbing this weekend, though, and am finally getting the Spring Cleaning Washing done- the wool underlay is spinning right now- really good to have a spare.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> For those of you who don't like the big stitches of arm knitting, there are some options. One option is to borrow the arm of a child---actually a child's arm knitting turns out wonderful. I have had children arm knit with mom or grandma. Another thing I came across recently is arm crochet which actually does not end up on the arm so the stitches are smaller. I watched a youtube video of that recently and loved the idea of it.
> 
> Cathy...Your daughter and granddaughter are lovely. Thanks for sharing them with us.
> 
> ...


Pacer! you take so much caring of this family, God Bless you too, dear!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> look what I made today, the fast fruitcake and so far I have managed to stop my DH from cutting into it, bet he succeeds b4 bedtime lol. I got both from 1 batch of mixture. positive thoughts to those in need and hugsssss to all. lynx


Your fruit cakes look very yummy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know! It is ok (just ) when it is just Ringo and me, but a two year old could be in disasters very quickly- and as you saw, housekeeping is not my major interest. I have done a massive amount of cleaning and scrubbing this weekend, though, and am finally getting the Spring Cleaning Washing done- the wool underlay is spinning right now- really good to have a spare.


Housekeeping is low on my priorities as well I must say.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Board meeting tonight so i have to head back to work. Have sent in my app for a school here in town with a few less responsibilities. Julie tagged you in a post on FB if you haven't seen it yet. A friend is trying to figure out a picture i posted thought you might know what the work is. Ttyl. Hugs


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> The posts about mailboxes have been very interesting and have made me really appreciate finding our letters lying on the hall floor & not having to go outside to collect them!


When I was little we walked to the local corner store to get our mail. The post office was at the back of the store. Then we had to collect our mail from boxes outside. Most times the mail was collected from the post office. When I lived in an apartment I got my mail from a box in the lobby. Now it is in a mail boxer the end of my road, nearly 1/3 mile from the house. Always fun when it is freezing and we are snowed in.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> This is my angel, made by younger DS at playgroup circa 1984. He hates her, but I just love her grin! Just realised this will be her 30th Christmas.


Oh my love your angel :thumb: I had one from each of my bunch all made at school. They ended up sitting on the tree branches.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another one of the 20th Century killers- although I guess Ebola should be called 21st Century- but I was reading somewhere that Ebola too, is more ancient.


As I watched they finally decided that the disease probably jumped from monkeys to Pigmys, they apparently ate alot of monkeys, about 1910, then to other populations that were made to be bearers for the elephant hunters. Kinshassa, Congo was a railway hub in the 50's & then it was on it's way. Really interesting program


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, just popping in with a photo while I remember..... back later on..


Those girls are beautiful. What a handsome family you have. The baby is growing up so fast.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh my love your angel :thumb: I had one from each of my bunch all made at school. They ended up sitting on the tree branches.


I've got several ornaments the kids made n the tree. I also have a wreath made from garbage bags that DS #1 made when he was about 10, I hang it outside every year


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, just for a change I have been playing with a pattern for crochet wristlets or fingerless gloves that all the teens seem to be wearing this year, I am fairly pleased with them 1 of the light pair is a little tight round the wrist so will need to be for someone with small hands, the darker pair are a little looser than i would have liked but never mind I had fun doing them and it made a nice change from knitting. I must get back to doing the jacket I am knitting for my daughter for christmas. Its in a chunky yarn so should get it finished in time. Positive thoughts to those in need and hugs to all. Lyn


I like those, I am sure they will be well worn. The grand daughters have asked for fingerless gloves this year. That is what they will get.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> actually they can be fairly domesticated - when we had ours gary was saying there was a place where some guy raised them and the ones he had were many generations out of the wild and they behaved much like a house cat. --- sam


A friends aunt had a raccoon that would wash the dishes. It stayed in the house slept in its own bed and everything.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Board meeting tonight so i have to head back to work. Have sent in my app for a school here in town with a few less responsibilities. Julie tagged you in a post on FB if you haven't seen it yet. A friend is trying to figure out a picture i posted thought you might know what the work is. Ttyl. Hugs


Good luck and keeping fingers, toes, legs & eyes crossed.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The oil made them greasy, but it also serves to get the other ingredients to adhere to the leaves. They were fabulous but a little greasy and so I think one could use even less oil and still have them ingredients stick. Will take some experimenting, but I would like them less greasy. Even DH loved these. I made a double batch and there were just enough left for him to have a small bowl. Guess I loved them too. :roll: At least if I was going to splurge it was a healthier splurge than it might have been with something else.


Sounds delish I will have to give them a try. I would spray them lightly so there wasn't as much oil, should take care of the greasiness. The teens would like these. A nice snack for them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've got several ornaments the kids made n the tree. I also have a wreath made from garbage bags that DS #1 made when he was about 10, I hang it outside every year


I used to have every ormiment my bunch mad for me and the grandchildren until the barn fire in arch. Now I start over from scratch. The teens grandmother gave them some ormiments that their father made and ones she didn't want. They wanted to use those this year. We will still make a few new ones.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday to Gwen and Julie. I think of you both and the Tea Party often.

Trisha


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Happy Birthday to Gwen and Julie. I think of you both and the Tea Party often.
> 
> Trisha


We've missed you, Trisha!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

We are getting the promised snow or at least some of it so far. It has been snowing since about 4:30 t his afternoon. Slow but steady and rather windy at times with some pretty good gusts. As of 8 pm we had about an inch.

Now I am headed to bed as it has been a rather long day. 

Healing thoughts to those in need and hugs for all. Stay dry, stay safe and most of be happy, don't worry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have just been served 90 days notice of eviction.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just been served 90 days notice of eviction.


Oh, no. I thought you had got it sorted out with your landlord?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Went to Dr. for regular checkup. She okayed extra Lyrica in a.m.
> Now to clean house.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> This is my angel, made by younger DS at playgroup circa 1984. He hates her, but I just love her grin! Just realised this will be her 30th Christmas.


Cute!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just been served 90 days notice of eviction.


Oh no- that is terrible- the only positive is that at least you know that you need to move so you don't have that uncertainy hanging over your head. Now just to work out what to do!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nope; hair was such a dark brown most folks thought I had black hair. Now just white/silver with the purple streak.


Like mine but without the purple streak!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, no. I thought you had got it sorted out with your landlord?


He never got back to me. I will be glad to be away from this Bullying Agent.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> About a year or two ago, we were told of a toddler that have fallen and bumped his head on the corner of a trunk being used for a coffee table. At first the child cried and fussed, then started playing again. Not much later the child started becoming more listless. Fortunately, the family took him to ER where tests showed some serious internal injury and the child was rushed to our hospital in our town (about 40 minutes away from the original hospital) and surgery was done immediately upon arrival at our hospital. All of the details were worked out while the little one was in transport so he was literally wheeled directly to surgery. He would not have survived if not for over cautious parents and attentive hospital care from both hospitals.


I always have worried about head injuries. I'm glad the little one was alright.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh no- that is terrible- the only positive is that at least you know that you need to move so you don't have that uncertainy hanging over your head. Now just to work out what to do!


I will be making sure, whereever I end up, that Ringo is in the contract.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> For those of you who don't like the big stitches of arm knitting, there are some options. One option is to borrow the arm of a child---actually a child's arm knitting turns out wonderful. I have had children arm knit with mom or grandma. Another thing I came across recently is arm crochet which actually does not end up on the arm so the stitches are smaller. I watched a youtube video of that recently and loved the idea of it.
> 
> Cathy...Your daughter and granddaughter are lovely. Thanks for sharing them with us.
> 
> ...


I am glad you and Matthew liked them. Thank you for the update on Bella. I will continue to keep her in my prayers.

Thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Housekeeping is low on my priorities as well I must say.


Mine too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just been served 90 days notice of eviction.


I am so sorry Julie. Prayers


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorry to this Julie. Praying that from this point forward it will all be positive things for you!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, Julie, I'm sorry--I will send good thoughts that this turns out in some way to be a blessing and that your new place will be wonderful. But what a hassle to have to move.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so sorry Julie. Prayers


Thanks Tami!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Sorry to this Julie. Praying that from this point forward it will all be positive things for you!


Something HAS to start coming right!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, Julie, I'm sorry--I will send good thoughts that this turns out in some way to be a blessing and that your new place will be wonderful. But what a hassle to have to move.


And right on Christmas!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> So glad you were able to replace the glasses and had insurance. Love the picture. I have a niece that lives in Gilbert. Is that near you? I've only been to AZ once.


Gilbert is literally just down the road. I travel through there to get to my doctor 15 miles from the house. The little towns are all so closed that I hardly remember I am in a different township. Gilbert, Tempe, Mesa, Apache Junction, Queen Creek....others I can't think of at the moment.

Evelyn


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> And right on Christmas!


Definitely not the best time to hear this news. So sorry it has come to this. I pray good times ahead and a wonderful new home.

Evelyn


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hayley asked me to knit her a sweater 'dress' like my turquoise pullover only she wanted lots of colors. She came over and picked out all the colors she wanter. It is BRIGHT! She was here and tried it on and just loves it. here is the sweater with the sleeves in progress. I have to do the neck band and the bottom band and embroider a few more little flowers (as per her request.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

EJS said:


> Definitely not the best time to hear this news. So sorry it has come to this. I pray good times ahead and a wonderful new home.
> 
> Evelyn


Julie, I am sorry it has come to this. I have you in my Prayers - I hope you find a much better place for you and ringo. Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> Definitely not the best time to hear this news. So sorry it has come to this. I pray good times ahead and a wonderful new home.
> 
> Evelyn


Thanks Evelyn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Julie, I am sorry it has come to this. I have you in my Prayers - I hope you find a much better place for you and ringo. Shirley


I will be making sure he is in the contract.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just been served 90 days notice of eviction.


Oh, goodness, so sorry.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> Hayley asked me to knit her a sweater 'dress' like my turquoise pullover only she wanted lots of colors. She came over and picked out all the colors she wanter. It is BRIGHT! She was here and tried it on and just loves it. here is the sweater with the sleeves in progress. I have to do the neck band and the bottom band and embroider a few more little flowers (as per her request.


How charming!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Dear Julie,

Prayers for you finding a new home that is just right for you and Ringo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, goodness, so sorry.


It was a shock when I saw that the daughter had brought a letter- but at least I am now dealing in certainties.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Dear Julie,
> 
> Prayers for you finding a new home that is just right for you and Ringo.


I have just spoken with my friend Nasir from Kabul, who works as a Real Estate Agent- He will look as well as me for a house to live in. I told him that I need my dog. One sad thing, were the family ever to agree to let Fale spend time with me, there is now little hope that it would be good for him, because it is , or will no longer be the house he remembers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just spoken with my friend Nasir from Kabul, who works as a Real Estate Agent- He will look as well as me for a house to live in. I told him that I need my dog. One sad thing, were the family ever to agree to let Fale spend time with me, there is now little hope that it would be good for him, because it is , or will no longer be the house he remembers.


Thats a sad but realistic comment about Fale unfortunately.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats a sad but realistic comment about Fale unfortunately.


so sad, but true.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats a sad but realistic comment about Fale unfortunately.


so sad, but true.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just been served 90 days notice of eviction.


Oh Julie, what a nasty thing to hear just before Xmas. How is the possible house share progressing? Maybe Mr Nasty has another tenant lined up, ready to pay more rent. It could all turn out for the best if you eventually end up in a better situation. I'm hoping this WILL happen, meanwhile {{{{{{big hugs}}}}}


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, have been busy and for the last few weeks have had limited internet access. That is why I have not been on here. I am well, and hope everyone here is as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Oh Julie, what a nasty thing to hear just before Xmas. How is the possible house share progressing? Maybe Mr Nasty has another tenant lined up, ready to pay more rent. It could all turn out for the best if you eventually end up in a better situation. I'm hoping this WILL happen, meanwhile {{{{{{big hugs}}}}}


Dear Lin, it certainly was not exactly the Christmas present I was expecting. But to look on the positive side- at least now I have certainties. He cannot do to me worse, other than giving me a bad reference, which I think he will try to do. However my Bishop from the Samoan Congregation has volunteered to phone the Sikh in Melbourne, to try to get to some resolution of why they have done this. I am pretty sure it is malice from the incident on Saturday, when I refused him access to the house. In that circumstance I have due cause to take matters in front of the Tenancy Tribunal, can't remember exactly what this is called, but I have to front up with $20 + within 14 days of being served notice. I will do that Tuesday, when I get my Superannuation money. I will have to transfer some money into the account by hand- but it will be worth it, if it puts a stop to this awful man and the games he is playing. I have warned Bronwen that the Christmas gifts will be very lean this year.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Yes, we're basically staff for our cats. They have us well trained!! They just let us live with them!😂
> Junek


Reminds me of a saying i saw on a card.........dogs have owners, cats have staff. How true!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just been served 90 days notice of eviction.[/o
> 
> So sorry to hear this Julie. Hope things workout for the best wherever you move to.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I have just been served 90 days notice of eviction.[/o
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Double posts are occurring when KP takes forever to complete the action!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful! First time to see your DD too. She is lovely. And of course you know I think Serena is just adorable.


 :thumbup: Thanks everyone. I didnt realise that I hadnt posted my DD on here before. Serena is still soooo much like her mother..


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Lin, it certainly was not exactly the Christmas present I was expecting. But to look on the positive side- at least now I have certainties. He cannot do to me worse, other than giving me a bad reference, which I think he will try to do. However my Bishop from the Samoan Congregation has volunteered to phone the Sikh in Melbourne, to try to get to some resolution of why they have done this. I am pretty sure it is malice from the incident on Saturday, when I refused him access to the house. In that circumstance I have due cause to take matters in front of the Tenancy Tribunal, can't remember exactly what this is called, but I have to front up with $20 + within 14 days of being served notice. I will do that Tuesday, when I get my Superannuation money. I will have to transfer some money into the account by hand- but it will be worth it, if it puts a stop to this awful man and the games he is playing. I have warned Bronwen that the Christmas gifts will be very lean this year.


Oh my goodness Julie, I am so sorry to hear this. And right on top of Christmas.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

OMG Julie I am so so sorry, there are just no words, please please try to stay strong. lyn x (((((((((hugs))))))))))



Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, no. I thought you had got it sorted out with your landlord?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness Julie, I am so sorry to hear this. And right on top of Christmas.


Thanks Cathy! Certainly had not expected to spend it house hunting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> OMG Julie I am so so sorry, there are just no words, please please try to stay strong. lyn x (((((((((hugs))))))))))


I am calm Lyn, which I feel is hopeful, but very very tired. As I told Bronwen earlier in former times with this much pressure I would have by now, become incoherent.
Thanks for the hugs- I must get back to bed!
Night/ day to all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> OMG Julie I am so so sorry, there are just no words, please please try to stay strong. lyn x (((((((((hugs))))))))))


I am calm Lyn, which I feel is hopeful, but very very tired. As I told Bronwen earlier in former times with this much pressure I would have by now, become incoherent.
Thanks for the hugs- I must get back to bed!
Night/ day to all!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> WOW! What a beautiful DD and DGD. Now that is a kissable, huggable little Serena. How she has grown and just such a sweetie. I can feel her in my arms just imagining. I'm sure you enjoy her so much.


I sure do. She is such a darling and getting funnier all the time. I was laying on the floor last night and we were both just giggling.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> She's got a half circle of silver cardboard under her doily too if that's any help!


He he  And she is adorable. :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I sure do. She is such a darling and getting funnier all the time. I was laying on the floor last night and we were both just giggling.....


Wonderful :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Those girls are beautiful. What a handsome family you have. The baby is growing up so fast.


Thanks Caren... I think we all have lovely looking families here on the TP. And she sure is growing up. Something new nearly every day. Health nurse comes next week for weight and measure etc..... it will be interesting to see what she weighs. Boy oh boy she is pretty heavy. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I have a question for those who use ebooks..... what sites do you use to buy/get them from? I see Amazon Kindle doesnt take paypal, which is a preference for me. ......


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have a question for those who use ebooks..... what sites do you use to buy/get them from? I see Amazon Kindle doesnt take paypal, which is a preference for me. ......


I borrow them from the library (though if you have a kindle you can't use them with our libraries- the limitation coming I believe form kindle not the libraries or the apps they use. Also borrow e-books through them. Not usually the most up to date if you are after new best sellers.
As far as buying goes I can't help as I have never bought any.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I have a question for those who use ebooks..... what sites do you use to buy/get them from? I see Amazon Kindle doesnt take paypal, which is a preference for me. ......


I have a kindle and AMazon takes the money for any non free ones from my bank account and I have never had a problem with them at all.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie, I am so sorry to hear of what has happened now. At least you have some people there on your side. Do you think it is all part of the problem with "her"? I hope you find somewhere suitable soon. You are in my prayers.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have a question for those who use ebooks..... what sites do you use to buy/get them from? I see Amazon Kindle doesnt take paypal, which is a preference for me. ......


I have a Nook and buy from Barnes and Noble and also use the e-pub books from the library. My sister has the new Samsun Galaxy tab 4, which uses these same books. I must admit, that I prefer Barnes and Noble books and buy them as then I, as a slow reader, have more than 2 weeks to finish reading a book.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, I am so sorry to hear of what has happened now. At least you have some people there on your side. Do you think it is all part of the problem with "her"? I hope you find somewhere suitable soon. You are in my prayers.


I had not expected to be moving at much the same time as yourself!- but I am getting my head around how to start sorting the stuff in the work/box room- I need to do that by myself, so I don't make mistakes. A lot will be candidates for the local Hospice Shop.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So sad to hear this development although it was of great probability given the tensions lately. ...are you sure you want to spend money and efforts trying to stay there when you're feeling unsafe and unwanted anyway?

Wising all the best and hope that this works out as a better alternative for you and Ringo.



Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Lin, it certainly was not exactly the Christmas present I was expecting. But to look on the positive side- at least now I have certainties. He cannot do to me worse, other than giving me a bad reference, which I think he will try to do. However my Bishop from the Samoan Congregation has volunteered to phone the Sikh in Melbourne, to try to get to some resolution of why they have done this. I am pretty sure it is malice from the incident on Saturday, when I refused him access to the house. In that circumstance I have due cause to take matters in front of the Tenancy Tribunal, can't remember exactly what this is called, but I have to front up with $20 + within 14 days of being served notice. I will do that Tuesday, when I get my Superannuation money. I will have to transfer some money into the account by hand- but it will be worth it, if it puts a stop to this awful man and the games he is playing. I have warned Bronwen that the Christmas gifts will be very lean this year.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So sad to hear this development although it was of great probability given the tensions lately. ...are you sure you want to spend money and efforts trying to stay there when you're feeling unsafe and unwanted anyway?
> 
> Wising all the best and hope that this works out as a better alternative for you and Ringo.


Well said on both points, Rookie. I agree. Sometimes God uses a bad or difficult situation to point us in a new direction for our lives--in our best interests.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Shirley. I'm going to look for some in pink and in an off white today. 


Designer1234 said:


> Here are Pacer's pictures -- I was able to lighten them up a bit. I hope no one minds.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I make this also, sometimes don't even add the cheese. I grew up with mom making it using ground beef and and a little onion and it was a family favorite. It is a good budget stretcher too.


pacer said:


> The ham and scalloped potatoes recipe is good. I am enjoying it. I made mine in a 9" x 13" pan and it filled the entire pan. I used extra soup by doing the 3 cans, but it is good with me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear Julie. {{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}


Lurker 2 said:


> I have just been served 90 days notice of eviction.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a positive and a good way to look at it. Now to find the better place for you. Try to look at this as an improvement though I know moving is a pain in the butt. God bless you Julie.


Lurker 2 said:


> He never got back to me. I will be glad to be away from this Bullying Agent.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a wonderful jumper/sweater dress! Haley is going to love it I'm sure. She seems like such a lovely little girl and granddaughter.


Designer1234 said:


> Hayley asked me to knit her a sweater 'dress' like my turquoise pullover only she wanted lots of colors. She came over and picked out all the colors she wanter. It is BRIGHT! She was here and tried it on and just loves it. here is the sweater with the sleeves in progress. I have to do the neck band and the bottom band and embroider a few more little flowers (as per her request.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Speaking of Bronwen, would this be a time to consider moving closer to her? Just a thought I had. I know this all is going to turn for the better for you Julie. A fresh start.


Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Lin, it certainly was not exactly the Christmas present I was expecting. But to look on the positive side- at least now I have certainties. He cannot do to me worse, other than giving me a bad reference, which I think he will try to do. However my Bishop from the Samoan Congregation has volunteered to phone the Sikh in Melbourne, to try to get to some resolution of why they have done this. I am pretty sure it is malice from the incident on Saturday, when I refused him access to the house. In that circumstance I have due cause to take matters in front of the Tenancy Tribunal, can't remember exactly what this is called, but I have to front up with $20 + within 14 days of being served notice. I will do that Tuesday, when I get my Superannuation money. I will have to transfer some money into the account by hand- but it will be worth it, if it puts a stop to this awful man and the games he is playing. I have warned Bronwen that the Christmas gifts will be very lean this year.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will check in again when I return from the gym in a few hours. TTYL


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just been served 90 days notice of eviction.


I am so sorry. Prayers for you and {{{{hugs}}}}. This has been brewing but it rotten just before Christmas.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Hayley asked me to knit her a sweater 'dress' like my turquoise pullover only she wanted lots of colors. She came over and picked out all the colors she wanter. It is BRIGHT! She was here and tried it on and just loves it. here is the sweater with the sleeves in progress. I have to do the neck band and the bottom band and embroider a few more little flowers (as per her request.


She will light up the room in her sweater dress! I love it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Love your angel. Looks like she and Purples drunken angel would make a good pair! Just seen on tonights' news that Largs has storm warnings and got the flood barriers up! Stay safe and dry!


It is a bit stormy, but as one of the reporters said, "People here are saying, Just another windy day in Largs." I've seen it an awful lot worse, think it may be a slow news day!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB I had been thinking about you. I hope it continues to be a slow news day.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Sorry to this Julie. Praying that from this point forward it will all be positive things for you!


From me too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have a question for those who use ebooks..... what sites do you use to buy/get them from? I see Amazon Kindle doesnt take paypal, which is a preference for me. ......


I get mine from Amazon (which is where I bought my Kindle), but I use my credit card to pay (and sometimes the one click system is *too* easy!) I don't know if you can use Paypal or not.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> KateB I had been thinking about you. I hope it continues to be a slow news day.


Yes Kate, don't want to risk you being blown away or flooded out!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> Yes Kate, don't want to risk you being blown away or flooded out!


Might get blown away, but little chance of flooding as we're far enough from the shore...I hope! Right now the sun is out although it's still windy, but we've had thunder, lightening, rain and hail already today. I've to pick Luke up from nursery in an hour (left him screaming :-( ) so hopefully the rain will stay off.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So sad to hear this development although it was of great probability given the tensions lately. ...are you sure you want to spend money and efforts trying to stay there when you're feeling unsafe and unwanted anyway?
> 
> Wising all the best and hope that this works out as a better alternative for you and Ringo.


I plan to take him to court simply to get it through to him, that he cannot behave in such a manner with his other tenants.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Well said on both points, Rookie. I agree. Sometimes God uses a bad or difficult situation to point us in a new direction for our lives--in our best interests.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I fully agree with you, Joy, a better path has to be opening up for me. Provided I keep on track with listening for the Lord's will.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh dear Julie. {{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}


Thanks for the Hugs- dear Gwen- if only they were not 'virtual'!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> When I was little we walked to the local corner store to get our mail. The post office was at the back of the store. Then we had to collect our mail from boxes outside. Most times the mail was collected from the post office. When I lived in an apartment I got my mail from a box in the lobby. Now it is in a mail boxer the end of my road, nearly 1/3 mile from the house. Always fun when it is freezing and we are snowed in.


When I was growing up, we also had to go to the general store to get our mail. It was a very small village with less than a dozen houses. But had it's own post office in a small room of the store. But years ago, the small rural post offices were done away with and every one had a mail box by the road and a rural route number.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is a positive and a good way to look at it. Now to find the better place for you. Try to look at this as an improvement though I know moving is a pain in the butt. God bless you Julie.


I have accumulated an awful lot of stuff, in the 13 years, 4 months I have been here. He does not know what a favour he is actually doing me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Double post!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Sorry to this Julie. Praying that from this point forward it will all be positive things for you!


Sorry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of Bronwen, would this be a time to consider moving closer to her? Just a thought I had. I know this all is going to turn for the better for you Julie. A fresh start.


The travel costs, and kenneling for Ringo are too high, and because of the Earthquake situation rents are actually steeper.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hayley asked me to knit her a sweater 'dress' like my turquoise pullover only she wanted lots of colors. She came over and picked out all the colors she wanter. It is BRIGHT! She was here and tried it on and just loves it. here is the sweater with the sleeves in progress. I have to do the neck band and the bottom band and embroider a few more little flowers (as per her request.


I'm not surprised Hayley loves her dress. It's beautiful!! I love all the bright colors.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am so sorry. Prayers for you and {{{{hugs}}}}. This has been brewing but it rotten just before Christmas.


I seriously need away from this abusive man. (the Samoan Agent). I now have three things waiting for opening when I choose on Christmas day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> From me too.


Thanks Kate!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, have been busy and for the last few weeks have had limited internet access. That is why I have not been on here. I am well, and hope everyone here is as well.


Glad your internet is back and all is well!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Sorry.


It has to work out, June! As Ohio Joy says, it seems to be the Lord's Will.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just been served 90 days notice of eviction.


That is just aweful, so sorry to hear that. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Shirley - the dress for your DGD is beautiful...I'm sure she will love it and cherish it even long after she's outgrown it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> I get mine from Amazon (which is where I bought my Kindle), but I use my credit card to pay (and sometimes the one click system is *too* easy!) I don't know if you can use Paypal or not.


I also use Amazon and my credit card. I've been using them for many years and never had a problem. I do a lot of online shopping. I use Pay Pal whenever it's an option. They're very safe.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Might get blown away, but little chance of flooding as we're far enough from the shore...I hope! Right now the sun is out although it's still windy, but we've had thunder, lightening, rain and hail already today. I've to pick Luke up from nursery in an hour (left him screaming :-( ) so hopefully the rain will stay off.


Take care while out. You sure have had weather today. We are still snowing here. Poor little Luke, it is sad he still doesn't like being at nursery.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has to work out, June! As Ohio Joy says, it seems to be the Lord's Will.


We have to believe it's all God's master plan. Otherwise I, at least, couldn't remain sane. It seems sometimes that life is full of more downs than ups.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Take care while out. You sure have had weather today. We are still snowing here. Poor little Luke, it is sad he still doesn't like being at nursery.


Good morning, Caren. I've thought of you all morning as the Weather Channel is full of the news of snow in your area, as well as Daralene and Paula. I'm praying all of you will stay safe and warm.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> We have to believe it's all God's master plan. Otherwise I, at least, couldn't remain sane. It seems sometimes that life is full of more downs than ups.
> Junek


I like how you've expressed that, June.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I seriously need away from this abusive man. (the Samoan Agent). I now have three things waiting for opening when I choose on Christmas day.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> oh dear, how painful! And interesting. I've been to a few IMAX theaters and all were 3-D. Glad I wasn't there.


It was funny as we were all getting to the theater and going back out to ask where the 3-D glasses were.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren. I've thought of you all morning as the Weather Channel is full of the news of snow in your area, as well as Daralene and Paula. I'm praying all of you will stay safe and warm.
> Junek


I had plans to meet a KP friend for lunch but we cancelled, thanks to her awareness of the on-coming weather.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It was funny as we were all getting to the theater and going back out to ask where the 3-D glasses were.


Hope all you New Yorkers are staying safe and warm during this harsh weather. Thinking of you and praying that you'll all be safe.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> He does not know what a favour he is actually doing me.


This is a good attitude on your part. My husband used to say we should move every 8 or 10 years due to accumulation on both our parts!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> This is a good attitude on your part. My husband used to say we should move every 8 or 10 years due to accumulation on both our parts!


And it is both of us, in this case- Fale is just as much a collector as am I!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, I have just seen the post about being evicted. I can't imagine that what they are doing is in any way legal. Perhaps you wish to leave anyway since they are being so hateful and even making you feel unsafe. I will hold you in prayer. Had been thinking of you this morning before even getting on here. So sorry to hear this and I pray that this opens a new door for you with a better life. It does seem that this life here on earth is fraught with trials and meeting them is the challenge. One never knows is this is a new trial or an answer to prayers. Let's pray it is the latter. Big Hugs and I am just so sorry. I hope your new place will be the last time you have to move and be a place you love. Also hope you will have lots of help with moving.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope all you New Yorkers are staying safe and warm during this harsh weather. Thinking of you and praying that you'll all be safe.


This shouldn't be anything like what Buffalo got a few weeks back but it doesn't seem like the people out there on the road are driving with care and it is a very wet slick type of snow. DH is already at work and wish he could come home early if it gets bad but they never do at the Universities. They don't take snow days like public schools. Perhaps due to the fact that so many students live in dorms or places so nearby the school.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, love Haley's sweater dress. 
Gwen, swear you are in my brain. I, too, immediately thought maybe this would mean Julie could be closer to Browen.
Julie, sorry to learn you got eviction notice. Prayers you will find a better and happier place to live.
Downsizing and cleaning clutter is not fun. My DH is a hoarder and I take two bags of stuff from just one room I'm emptying to the thrift shop every chance I get and have only made small dent in clutter. On the positive side. It keeps me from wanting to buy anything. As one of my mantras is enough, I.e. I am enough, I'm loved enough, I have enough, this helps me live my practice.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren. I've thought of you all morning as the Weather Channel is full of the news of snow in your area, as well as Daralene and Paula. I'm praying all of you will stay safe and warm.
> Junek


Good morning June! Been snowing since last evening about 4:15. Took a couple photos when it changed from sleet to snow. By morning, I use that word loosly we had 10.16 cm/ 4inches. It is still falling as I type.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> This shouldn't be anything like what Buffalo got a few weeks back but it doesn't seem like the people out there on the road are driving with care and it is a very wet slick type of snow. DH is already at work and wish he could come home early if it gets bad but they never do at the Universities. They don't take snow days like public schools. Perhaps due to the fact that so many students live in dorms or places so nearby the school.


It is slick on the roads here, have been out to take the teens to school this morning. Everyone taking it slow. Did see a fender. Bender in front of the high school and in the school parking lot. Nothing serious looked like they slid into each other at slow speeds. I like the quiet stillness when it snows like this.
Fort Drum closes down when it gets bad here usually before the college in Watertown does. You know it is bad when they close.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I had plans to meet a KP friend for lunch but we cancelled, thanks to her awareness of the on-coming weather.


We are expecting 3-6 inches today and another 6-9 over night. We will see seems how I have to drive to drop someone off at the Syracuse airport in the morning. :| Jamie will be with me to keep me company. Not a drive I have ever liked and avoid when possible.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren. I've thought of you all morning as the Weather Channel is full of the news of snow in your area, as well as Daralene and Paula. I'm praying all of you will stay safe and warm.
> Junek


Well, I can tell you that it is pretty nasty here! We have about 4 inches of snow, but there is a layer of ice underneath from the freezing rain we had before the snow started. All the schools in the area are closed, except my GD Katie's. However, her mother called when she got to work, and said that under no circumstances was I to allow Katie on the bus. DD said that there were several cars in ditches and she saw one fender-bender-type accident. DD will e-mail the teachers later and get Katie's homework. We are supposed to get 6-10 more inches today, I don't understand risking having the school open - we live in very hilly country and it is just plain dangerous for the buses to be out in this weather. OK, rant against stupid school administrators over!!

Julie, I am so sorry that you have received that notice just before Christmas (or any time for that matter)! I am praying that a better place will be waiting for you and Ringo, and quickly. Sorry you will have all that packing and sorting to do, but as you say, local charities may benefit from your "downsizing". Sending you a {{{{{{hug}}}}}} and lots of prayers.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Well, I can tell you that it is pretty nasty here! We have about 4 inches of snow, but there is a layer of ice underneath from the freezing rain we had before the snow started. All the schools in the area are closed, except my GD Katie's. However, her mother called when she got to work, and said that under no circumstances was I to allow Katie on the bus. DD said that there were several cars in ditches and she saw one fender-bender-type accident. DD will e-mail the teachers later and get Katie's homework. We are supposed to get 6-10 more inches today, I don't understand risking having the school open - we live in very hilly country and it is just plain dangerous for the buses to be out in this weather. OK, rant against stupid school administrators over!!
> 
> I join you in the rant over school administrators!! thank goodness we didn't get as bad as you got. But it is dangerous to be out there. I am glad the my Chrissy's car is getting fixed. I will feel better with new tires and brakes on her car.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning June! Been snowing since last evening about 4:15. Took a couple photos when it changed from sleet to snow. By morning, I use that word loosly we had 10.16 cm/ 4inches. It is still falling as I type.


Love your before and after pictures Caren but do take great care when you're out on the roads. I'd be quite happy with that weather as long as I didn't have to go out anywhere and the heating was turned up indoors! Stay safe. xx


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

All of you with ice/snow be REALLY careful out. gma Paula, you raised a very smart daughter to say keep Katie home.

To whomever posted the cherry mini cupcakes-- I used an angel food mix and they are wonderful! Sr Center is getting them with enough of a small loaf cake so I can splurge on some strawberries. I will take a few to asst living friend as she would enjoy them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Love your before and after pictures Caren but do take great care when you're out on the roads. I'd be quite happy with that weather as long as I didn't have to go out anywhere and the heating was turned up indoors! Stay safe. xx


Thank you very much. I gives a better perspective of how much we are getting. When asked to go out I tend to tell people it depends on the weather. I left here the other night in near white conditions not 10 miles down the road it was as clear as could be. By the time I returned it was clear here as well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I make this also, sometimes don't even add the cheese. I grew up with mom making it using ground beef and and a little onion and it was a family favorite. It is a good budget stretcher too.


We had it with ground/minced beef as well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Caren... I think we all have lovely looking families here on the TP. And she sure is growing up. Something new nearly every day. Health nurse comes next week for weight and measure etc..... it will be interesting to see what she weighs. Boy oh boy she is pretty heavy. LOL


You are welcome. Yes I too think we all have lovely families. Oh I imagine they will be surprised at how big she is getting. Sure doesn't take long for them to grow up.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hayley asked me to knit her a sweater 'dress' like my turquoise pullover only she wanted lots of colors. She came over and picked out all the colors she wanter. It is BRIGHT! She was here and tried it on and just loves it. here is the sweater with the sleeves in progress. I have to do the neck band and the bottom band and embroider a few more little flowers (as per her request.


What a lovely jumper dress, love the colours she has picked out. She will be the envy of the class in that.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning June! Been snowing since last evening about 4:15. Took a couple photos when it changed from sleet to snow. By morning, I use that word loosly we had 10.16 cm/ 4inches. It is still falling as I type.


Having lived in Syracuse a couple of years long ago, I remember the winters and know the area around Watertown really gets hit with snow.
Praying all of you stay safe.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello all. I've been working on another fox hood after finished DD's raccoon...have negotiated a trade with another artist for it. Meanwhile, I have two more small gifts to make and need to get the stocking stuff at some point. Just have been feeling down lately so not talking much. 

Here's the raccoon (the original picture has grey ears but DD informs me it's black on the outside, so that's how I made it):


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

If he ever finds out, he might try to rescind the order! Wouldn't that tick him off!!! LOL

Ohio Joy



Lurker 2 said:


> I have accumulated an awful lot of stuff, in the 13 years, 4 months I have been here. He does not know what a favour he is actually doing me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> We are expecting 3-6 inches today and another 6-9 over night. We will see seems how I have to drive to drop someone off at the Syracuse airport in the morning. :| Jamie will be with me to keep me company. Not a drive I have ever liked and avoid when possible.


Oh Caren, do hope it is better by the morning. Just talked to my son about presents I was getting for the GC and found out that he is driving back and forth to Niagara Falls every day this week playing in a concert there. I won't say for who since it would then appear on the internet. LOL As you know, I found out that even if you are just famous within a certain circle, your posts with their name will be singled out. I am concerned about him as he will be driving back at night. At least he is taking his cell phone with him. Thank goodness it isn't a few weeks back where he could have been stranded for days. I'm going to have to put together an emergency package for him to keep in the car.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Well, I can tell you that it is pretty nasty here! We have about 4 inches of snow, but there is a layer of ice underneath from the freezing rain we had before the snow started. All the schools in the area are closed, except my GD Katie's. However, her mother called when she got to work, and said that under no circumstances was I to allow Katie on the bus. DD said that there were several cars in ditches and she saw one fender-bender-type accident. DD will e-mail the teachers later and get Katie's homework. We are supposed to get 6-10 more inches today, I don't understand risking having the school open - we live in very hilly country and it is just plain dangerous for the buses to be out in this weather. OK, rant against stupid school administrators over!!
> 
> Julie, I am so sorry that you have received that notice just before Christmas (or any time for that matter)! I am praying that a better place will be waiting for you and Ringo, and quickly. Sorry you will have all that packing and sorting to do, but as you say, local charities may benefit from your "downsizing". Sending you a {{{{{{hug}}}}}} and lots of prayers.


I can't imagine navigating those hills in this weather. Glad your DD ruled over the school. Stay safe and warm. Quite worried about son out their driving back and forth in this weather. They won't cancel the concerts and it is his living.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Hello all. I've been working on another fox hood after finished DD's raccoon...have negotiated a trade with another artist for it. Meanwhile, I have two more small gifts to make and need to get the stocking stuff at some point. Just have been feeling down lately so not talking much.
> 
> Here's the raccoon (the original picture has grey ears but DD informs me it's black on the outside, so that's how I made it):


Sorlenna, your new fox hood is lovely and so great to make the trade. Hope the Christmas blues pass but do understand. Just know we send you hugs and wishes for beautiful days, even if tinged with sadness.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorlenna, your new fox hood is lovely and so great to make the trade. Hope the Christmas blues pass but do understand. Just know we send you hugs and wishes for beautiful days, even if tinged with sadness.


Thank you, and hugs back to you!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok, this has been a funny week. Have been losing things right and left and this is quite laughable too. Today I made a cup of coffee and got busy and didn't drink it so added some hot coffee to it, then got busy with phone calls and requests on phone text and forgot it. Went looking for it to come visit here and couldn't find it. Looked and looked. Retraced all my steps. Did something else then looked again. Even in the fridge, in the garbage, in the dishwasher in case I had drunk it and put the cup in there, every single room. Finally when I gave up and made another cup I found it on top of the vitamins. The lovely cup I just purchased is such a natural color that it makes great camoflage. Sure made me realize how much clutter I have around. How do 2 people mess up a place so quickly.

Edit. I lost a card to the laser machine and it apparently is quite useful as a shortcut to knowing which treatment to use instead of having to look it up in the book. Went through all the garbage and recycling. Yuck, but figure it is better than having it be collected and gone forever. At least there was no meat in the garbage and veggies go in the compost, so that made it easier. Last week I had to go through garbage also looking for something. I need to get on the ball here. Still haven't found what I was looking for either time but at least I know it is still around here somewhere. Oh to be organized!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you, and hugs back to you!


You are welcome. I was thinking of you this morning along with Julie. Must have been sensing something was wrong. Just know you are special to us and when you feel down sometimes it is natural, but hugs always help. Just wish they were real instead of virtual. Hope you feel them anyway.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope all you New Yorkers are staying safe and warm during this harsh weather. Thinking of you and praying that you'll all be safe.


Thanks, I so appreciate this as my son is out on the road right now and won't be coming home till the wee hours.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Shirley, love Haley's sweater dress.
> Gwen, swear you are in my brain. I, too, immediately thought maybe this would mean Julie could be closer to Browen.
> Julie, sorry to learn you got eviction notice. Prayers you will find a better and happier place to live.
> Downsizing and cleaning clutter is not fun. My DH is a hoarder and I take two bags of stuff from just one room I'm emptying to the thrift shop every chance I get and have only made small dent in clutter. On the positive side. It keeps me from wanting to buy anything. As one of my mantras is enough, I.e. I am enough, I'm loved enough, I have enough, this helps me live my practice.


I thought this too. I wish she could be closer to her remaining family and especially the grandchildren.
I'm working on enough is enough too. I have mostly stopped going to the malls and out window shopping. I find when I do, I need stuff that I didn't need till I saw it. LOL It sure does save a lot of money. Well, Christmas is the exception, but at least it's not for me. I don't need more. Ok...yarn is also the exception. Don't let me near a yarn store. :wink:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> All of you with ice/snow be REALLY careful out. gma Paula, you raised a very smart daughter to say keep Katie home.
> 
> To whomever posted the cherry mini cupcakes-- I used an angel food mix and they are wonderful! Sr Center is getting them with enough of a small loaf cake so I can splurge on some strawberries. I will take a few to asst living friend as she would enjoy them.


I think I missed the cherry min-cupcake recipe -- sounds yummy.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I can tell you that it is pretty nasty here! We have about 4 inches of snow, but there is a layer of ice underneath from the freezing rain we had before the snow started. All the schools in the area are closed, except my GD Katie's. However, her mother called when she got to work, and said that under no circumstances was I to allow Katie on the bus. DD said that there were several cars in ditches and she saw one fender-bender-type accident. DD will e-mail the teachers later and get Katie's homework. We are supposed to get 6-10 more inches today, I don't understand risking having the school open - we live in very hilly country and it is just plain dangerous for the buses to be out in this weather. OK, rant against stupid school administrators over!!
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Caren* that is a big change from one photo to the next.

Edit. After reading more every please take care in the snow.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Hello all. I've been working on another fox hood after finished DD's raccoon...have negotiated a trade with another artist for it. Meanwhile, I have two more small gifts to make and need to get the stocking stuff at some point. Just have been feeling down lately so not talking much.
> 
> Here's the raccoon (the original picture has grey ears but DD informs me it's black on the outside, so that's how I made it):


That is a lovely racoon
:thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is a lovely racoon
> :thumbup:


Thank you--DD seems pleased with it. Forgot also to say I did get the stuff for the fruitcake but haven't made it yet.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, this has been a funny week. Have been losing things right and left and this is quite laughable too. Today I made a cup of coffee and got busy and didn't drink it so added some hot coffee to it, then got busy with phone calls and requests on phone text and forgot it. Went looking for it to come visit here and couldn't find it. Looked and looked. Retraced all my steps. Did something else then looked again. Even in the fridge, in the garbage, in the dishwasher in case I had drunk it and put the cup in there, every single room. Finally when I gave up and made another cup I found it on top of the vitamins. The lovely cup I just purchased is such a natural color that it makes great camoflage. Sure made me realize how much clutter I have around. How do 2 people mess up a place so quickly.
> 
> Edit. I lost a card to the laser machine and it apparently is quite useful as a shortcut to knowing which treatment to use instead of having to look it up in the book. Went through all the garbage and recycling. Yuck, but figure it is better than having it be collected and gone forever. At least there was no meat in the garbage and veggies go in the compost, so that made it easier. Last week I had to go through garbage also looking for something. I need to get on the ball here. Still haven't found what I was looking for either time but at least I know it is still around here somewhere. Oh to be organized!!!!


AAAh, been there, done that. Currently missing a small bag with 3 homemade cookies in it. I WILL find it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This was on Facebook- I can relate only too well!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hello all. I've been working on another fox hood after finished DD's raccoon...have negotiated a trade with another artist for it. Meanwhile, I have two more small gifts to make and need to get the stocking stuff at some point. Just have been feeling down lately so not talking much.
> 
> Here's the raccoon (the original picture has grey ears but DD informs me it's black on the outside, so that's how I made it):


That's really cute!! I know she loves it!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I thought this too. I wish she could be closer to her remaining family and especially the grandchildren.
> I'm working on enough is enough too. I have mostly stopped going to the malls and out window shopping. I find when I do, I need stuff that I didn't need till I saw it. LOL It sure does save a lot of money. Well, Christmas is the exception, but at least it's not for me. I don't need more. Ok...yarn is also the exception. Don't let me near a yarn store. :wink:


I'm driving my daughter crazy. She asked me what I wanted for Christmas and my birthday. I could NOT think of one single thing I really wanted or needed....well, that she could afford. So I told her to get me the "knitting kit" from Amazon. It came today...I ordered it so it would be shipped free since I'm a Prime member. But she'll wrap it and I'll open it on my birthday. 
I'm thinking of getting each of us a Roku so if we like it, we'll be rid of the cable tv bill...that will be a great present for us since it will save us a bundle of money!!
I'm TRYING not to buy any more yarn to add to this overwhelming stash!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This was on Facebook- I can relate only too well!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I'm driving my daughter crazy. She asked me what I wanted for Christmas and my birthday. I could NOT think of one single thing I really wanted or needed....well, that she could afford. So I told her to get me the "knitting kit" from Amazon. It came today...I ordered it so it would be shipped free since I'm a Prime member. But she'll wrap it and I'll open it on my birthday.
> I'm thinking of getting each of us a Roku so if we like it, we'll be rid of the cable tv bill...that will be a great present for us since it will save us a bundle of money!!
> I'm TRYING not to buy any more yarn to add to this overwhelming stash!
> Junek


Is this what you are asking for?
http://www.amazon.com/WHATWEARS-Knitting-Accessory-Supply-Basic/dp/B009P03EH2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1418239479&sr=8-1&keywords=knitting+kit


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

OK, I'm off of here. Have to make the calendars for next year and make a few books. Both for Christmas. DH will be on vacation soon and then I won't be able to get on the computer to make them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We're looking into the Roku also...have not heard anything about it before KP/TP....I'm not much for keeping up on all the new techie stuff---I rely on my kids to do that for us.



jknappva said:


> I'm driving my daughter crazy. She asked me what I wanted for Christmas and my birthday. I could NOT think of one single thing I really wanted or needed....well, that she could afford. So I told her to get me the "knitting kit" from Amazon. It came today...I ordered it so it would be shipped free since I'm a Prime member. But she'll wrap it and I'll open it on my birthday.
> I'm thinking of getting each of us a Roku so if we like it, we'll be rid of the cable tv bill...that will be a great present for us since it will save us a bundle of money!!
> I'm TRYING not to buy any more yarn to add to this overwhelming stash!
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Is this what you are asking for?
> http://www.amazon.com/WHATWEARS-Knitting-Accessory-Supply-Basic/dp/B009P03EH2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1418239479&sr=8-1&keywords=knitting+kit


Slip a needle gauge in there and you'll have everything besides the knitting needles, pattern and yarn to do just about anything.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Shirley, your stashbuster dress for you DGD is outstanding! What a lovely creation for her. Stunning!!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

We were receiving strange snow pellets early today--not flakes, not sleet, but pellets. Just tiny round beads of white. It has been in the low 30s F all day today and very gray and dreary out side.

Gift-giving will be pretty much limited to the younger two--Tim and DGGD to be specific. Not the first time this has happened but this is the year that so many of the goslings will be at the end of their food stamps and cash assistance or at least drastically reduced amounts. As for the adults here, we will enjoy the fellowship and food as a family and be grateful for the privilege. I can still remember the year I was pregnant with DD#1 that we had left-over spaghetti and a 5# bag of shelled pecan halves (a gift from my mother who didn't ask if I had the rest of the ingredients to make any Christmas goodies with them). We had been invited to share the holiday meal with another couple in the next unit at our duty station; unfortunately, she had conveniently forgotten the invitation by Christmas Eve and I'd not prepared to serve a meal at our house on Christmas Day, so no advanced shopping or preparation.

I was very sad and embarrassed for Don because we had no festive meal or guests to share it with. We always invited the single Marines in his squad to come over from the barracks so that they would not be so alone on the ''family'' holiday. It was too late to do anything to change the circumstances much but we got out the good china and glassware plus the ''good'' silver MIL had given us and drank iced tea with our leftover spaghetti and ate some of the pecans for dessert!!

And that was ENOUGH as Daralene and others have mentioned today. And we survived.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Shirley, your stashbuster dress for you DGD is outstanding! What a lovely creation for her. Stunning!!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thanks - she picked the colors herself and I asked her . "are you sure they aren't too bright?" she answered, "Nana, I learned from you that colors are wonderful" Melted me.

She will go through life being different but having lots of fun, I hope. It is something it took me a long time to get up enough courage to use and wear. Although I always wanted to wear bright colors. Now that i do I am glad I finally found the courage. Some still say. "oh I would never wear that!" I say to them that it is good that there are so many different ideas of what looks nice and so many different opinions - it makes the world interesting. 
Thanks Joy, I appreciate your opinion and the others who have posted.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> This was on Facebook- I can relate only too well!


 :thumbup: This is practised here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> :thumbup: This is practised here.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Somehow, those holidays are the most memorable.



jheiens said:


> We were receiving strange snow pellets early today--not flakes, not sleet, but pellets. Just tiny round beads of white. It has been in the low 30s F all day today and very gray and dreary out side.
> 
> Gift-giving will be pretty much limited to the younger two--Tim and DGGD to be specific. Not the first time this has happened but this is the year that so many of the goslings will be at the end of their food stamps and cash assistance or at least drastically reduced amounts. As for the adults here, we will enjoy the fellowship and food as a family and be grateful for the privilege. I can still remember the year I was pregnant with DD#1 that we had left-over spaghetti and a 5# bag of shelled pecan halves (a gift from my mother who didn't ask if I had the rest of the ingredients to make any Christmas goodies with them). We had been invited to share the holiday meal with another couple in the next unit at our duty station; unfortunately, she had conveniently forgotten the invitation by Christmas Eve and I'd not prepared to serve a meal at our house on Christmas Day, so no advanced shopping or preparation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Shirley and Purple (and all);
Try these with the GKs.
I'm trying them tonight - looks like something the kids would like.

Sorry, I can.t get the picture of the Snowman cookies/candies to show up.
http://www.burnbraefarms.com/consumer/recipe_nest/recipe_results.asp?CA=2


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Having lived in Syracuse a couple of years long ago, I remember the winters and know the area around Watertown really gets hit with snow.
> Praying all of you stay safe.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Oh yes it is snowy very snowy and still falling. 
Staying safe no not going out except when needed.
Hugs Caren


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, it's STILL snowing!! I'm watching the local weather and it's not pretty - we will probably get at least 6-8 inches more snow on top of the 8 or so we already have. The good news is that when my son-in-law got home from work, he shoveled a path to my car and cleaned the all the snow off it!!! This is very heavy, wet snow and it is hard for me to push off, especially on the top. Rob is quite tall and can reach the top of the car much better than I can. I am so thankful that I didn't have to face that chore.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks - she picked the colors herself and I asked her . "are you sure they aren't too bright?" she answered, "Nana, I learned from you that colors are wonderful" Melted me.
> 
> She will go through life being different but having lots of fun, I hope. It is something it took me a long time to get up enough courage to use and wear. Although I always wanted to wear bright colors. Now that i do I am glad I finally found the courage. Some still say. "oh I would never wear that!" I say to them that it is good that there are so many different ideas of what looks nice and so many different opinions - it makes the world interesting.
> Thanks Joy, I appreciate your opinion and the others who have posted.


What is too bright there is no such thing. Just ask most of my grandchildren I think the girls like the most subdued colors. I encouraged my bunch to be individuals and for the most part they are.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Well, it's STILL snowing!! I'm watching the local weather and it's not pretty - we will probably get at least 6-8 inches more snow on top of the 8 or so we already have. The good news is that when my son-in-law got home from work, he shoveled a path to my car and cleaned the all the snow off it!!! This is very heavy, wet snow and it is hard for me to push off, especially on the top. Rob is quite tall and can reach the top of the car much better than I can. I am so thankful that I didn't have to face that chore.


Stay safe We are getting the same as you are, expecting it to last at least another day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> *Caren* that is a big change from one photo to the next.
> 
> Edit. After reading more every please take care in the snow.


There is even more snow tonight. Like grandmaPaula we are expecting an additional 6-9 inches before morning. 
On,y going out if I have too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> OK, I'm off of here. Have to make the calendars for next year and make a few books. Both for Christmas. DH will be on vacation soon and then I won't be able to get on the computer to make them.


What wonderful Christmas gifts. I am working on the cook books for my bunch. Still need to finish them up soon, one has to be mailed.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is a lovely racoon
> :thumbup:


I think so too!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks - she picked the colors herself and I asked her . "are you sure they aren't too bright?" she answered, "Nana, I learned from you that colors are wonderful" Melted me.
> 
> She will go through life being different but having lots of fun, I hope. It is something it took me a long time to get up enough courage to use and wear. Although I always wanted to wear bright colors. Now that i do I am glad I finally found the courage. Some still say. "oh I would never wear that!" I say to them that it is good that there are so many different ideas of what looks nice and so many different opinions - it makes the world interesting.
> Thanks Joy, I appreciate your opinion and the others who have posted.


What a lovely wee girl to say something like that!
PS Her sweater looks wonderful. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> There is even more snow tonight. Like grandmaPaula we are expecting an additional 6-9 inches before morning.
> On,y going out if I have too.


And we think it's bad if we get 3 or 4 inches! In fact, other than up in the Highlands at the ski slopes, I don't think I've ever experienced snow much deeper.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think I missed the cherry min-cupcake recipe -- sounds yummy.


It was Betty (Bulldog) who posted them in last week's KTP on page 70.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> It was Betty (Bulldog) who posted them in last week's KTP on page 70.


Thanks, I'll go find them...appreciate your searching them out for me....is this with cherry pie filling or maraschino cherries (would the cut fruit used for fruit cakes also work with this recipe?)


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

I used half a maraschino cherry and they worked well. The Center liked them well enough that there were none left in just a bit more than an hour. I think the fruitcake stuff would be too heavy/sweet.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I used half a maraschino cherry and they worked well. The Center liked them well enough that there were none left in just a bit more than an hour. I think the fruitcake stuff would be too heavy/sweet.


Thanks...I'll pick up some maraschino cherries when I'm at the store.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> And we think it's bad if we get 3 or 4 inches! In fact, other than up in the Highlands at the ski slopes, I don't think I've ever experienced snow much deeper.


3-4 inches means slow down 5-10 miles per hour here. When I was little that was a tease, it was nothing for more than A foot or two at a time and still go to school in that snow.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> It's odd that our weather is worse then yours. I guess that's because this storm is coming up the coast instead of down from Canada and across the Great Lakes. They have at least cancelled after-school stuff and the concert tonight - concert will be next week. One of Katie's teachers e-mailed her homework and in the note said that a lot of kids didn't go to school today. Must have some smart parents in this this district!


You usually have way worse weather than us. We didn't get as much freezing rain, so not as bad there. After school activities were cancelled second day in a row though.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This was on Facebook- I can relate only too well!


I think I have that too. The hurrieder I go the behinder I get my grandma used to say all the time.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm driving my daughter crazy. She asked me what I wanted for Christmas and my birthday. I could NOT think of one single thing I really wanted or needed....well, that she could afford. So I told her to get me the "knitting kit" from Amazon. It came today...I ordered it so it would be shipped free since I'm a Prime member. But she'll wrap it and I'll open it on my birthday.
> I'm thinking of getting each of us a Roku so if we like it, we'll be rid of the cable tv bill...that will be a great present for us since it will save us a bundle of money!!
> I'm TRYING not to buy any more yarn to add to this overwhelming stash!
> Junek


After reading the reviews, I've decided to wait on the Roku but my birthday present did come today!!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jknappva said:


> After reading the reviews, I've decided to wait on the Roku but my birthday present did come today!!
> Junek


June -- can you share your research findings with us..some of us are checking it out as well.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Is this what you are asking for?
> http://www.amazon.com/WHATWEARS-Knitting-Accessory-Supply-Basic/dp/B009P03EH2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1418239479&sr=8-1&keywords=knitting+kit


No, it's the Knit Kit in a travel case...it's only about 9" long and more compact.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We were receiving strange snow pellets early today--not flakes, not sleet, but pellets. Just tiny round beads of white. It has been in the low 30s F all day today and very gray and dreary out side.
> 
> Gift-giving will be pretty much limited to the younger two--Tim and DGGD to be specific. Not the first time this has happened but this is the year that so many of the goslings will be at the end of their food stamps and cash assistance or at least drastically reduced amounts. As for the adults here, we will enjoy the fellowship and food as a family and be grateful for the privilege. I can still remember the year I was pregnant with DD#1 that we had left-over spaghetti and a 5# bag of shelled pecan halves (a gift from my mother who didn't ask if I had the rest of the ingredients to make any Christmas goodies with them). We had been invited to share the holiday meal with another couple in the next unit at our duty station; unfortunately, she had conveniently forgotten the invitation by Christmas Eve and I'd not prepared to serve a meal at our house on Christmas Day, so no advanced shopping or preparation.
> 
> ...


A lot of us learned to be happy and thankful regardless of the circumstances. We knew it could always be worse!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Shirley and Purple (and all);
> Try these with the GKs.
> I'm trying them tonight - looks like something the kids would like.
> 
> ...


The download worked for me...the cookies are really cute.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good evening from a very snowy Great Bend, where the snow has been falling since just after 4pmyrsterday. Haven't measured this evening but it is adding up. First phot a repeat from this morning and one taken just now approximately 9 hours later. 

Kiwi standing there waiting for her photo to be taken before she would come inside.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Well, it's STILL snowing!! I'm watching the local weather and it's not pretty - we will probably get at least 6-8 inches more snow on top of the 8 or so we already have. The good news is that when my son-in-law got home from work, he shoveled a path to my car and cleaned the all the snow off it!!! This is very heavy, wet snow and it is hard for me to push off, especially on the top. Rob is quite tall and can reach the top of the car much better than I can. I am so thankful that I didn't have to face that chore.


I heard one of the forecasters call this a heart attack snow because it's so heavy. He said one shovel full could weigh 60 lb.!!
You and your DH, please, be very careful!!
Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, love your DGD's reply. You must be so proud of her.
Hope everyone stays safe and warm. Our rain won't be here until Friday.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> June -- can you share your research findings with us..some of us are checking it out as well.


The main reason I decided against getting it is the Wi-Fi. We use that for our tablets and laptop. When the Roku connects to it, we can't use them. And the Roku doesn't have an on off switch, it stays on all the time. And unplugging it and plugging it back in would probably cause problems. I'm sure they'll have complaints about that so I'll just wait and see if that problem will be resolved.

Junek
Edit: I just had a message from Trisha. Her husband is a computer "geek" as she says (his profession) and he says the Roku connected to WiFi won't affect our other devices so now I'm flip-flopping about getting it. I'm forever second guessing myself. But it's great to have input from someone who's knowledgeable since heaven knows I'm not!!
JK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Caren. I went over to my son's to give Roland a treatment and asked Evan if he used any as it was cleaned out of the garden. He said he did use the good looking leaves. Speaking of kale, I made salt and vinegar kale chips today.
> 1 bunch of kale washed, destemmed, and torn into bite-sized pieces. This is for anyone, but thought of it while posting Caren as I know she likes this sort of thing.
> 
> Vinegar - 2T
> ...


The cold laser treatment sounds like it is worth looking into, might help my mum out. Her knees and feet swell as do her hands. Glad the treatments are helping Roland good to know. Makes me wonder howot might work on Kiwi, my 12 year old Great Dane. 
I have some kale in the garden still and a bunch of family coming over Friday night for dinner. Four adults and ten grandchildren. We will get a family photo and Photoshop the missing members in. Note to self leave space for three adults and two grad daughters. :-D


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening from a very snowy Great Bend, where the snow has been falling since just after 4pmyrsterday. Haven't measured this evening but it is adding up. First phot a repeat from this morning and one taken just now approximately 9 hours later.
> 
> Kiwi standing there waiting for her photo to be taken before she would come inside.


Guess this is going to be your first really big snowfall of the season. Kiwi is beautiful. Let her in so those paws don't freeze!! LOL!! Or was she just posing in the snow!??😆
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I heard one of the forecasters call this a heart attack snow because it's so heavy. He said one shovel full could weigh 60 lb.!!
> You and your DH, please, be very careful!!
> Junek


Yes it is very heavy. I am lucky enough to have Chris here he has gone out several time to shovel today to make life easier.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Guess this is going to be your first really big snowfall of the season. Kiwi is beautiful. Let her in so those paws don't freeze!! LOL!! Or was she just posing in the snow!??😆
> Junek


This is the second one so far first one came the after I got home from England was lovely indeed. :shock: this one is much heavier though last time was light and not really packy. Oh my camera hog is posing for a photo. I opened the door to let her in she stopped tracks until I took her photo. :roll:

I have seven photos of her before she would move


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Good evening. The ham and potato dish that I posted the recipe for was very tasty, but I would probably use less onion next time. I think I will do 1/2 next time and see how that turns out. Tonight I made dinner for Bella's family. I dropped off a box of fruit and two dishes of potatoes and smoked polish sausage that I steam cooked. Bella's dad had just returned home from the hospital when I arrived so I gave him the food outside so I could get to church. Surgery went well, but the concerns will be for the recovery. Returning home has been pushed off until mid next week at the earliest. She has been in the hospital now for more than 5 weeks. Feeding through the G tube is starting out slowly and being increased as tolerated. Everything is so delicate with her recovery and survival. Meanwhile her daddy will try to get the home decorated for Christmas this week so when she returns home the magic of the Christmas season will be there for her. A 2 year old certainly deserves a bit of the Christmas spirit. I will check to see if the family wants another meal this weekend or next week. I do need to stop over and pick up some of my dishes that are accumulating at their home. A few years ago I inherited a lady's excess casserole dishes when she was downsizing. What a blessing these dishes have been for me. 

To our friends in the path of this current snow storm, please stay safe and travel only as necessary. Please do stay in touch with us as you can because we will be thinking of you and concerned for you and your families. We are having temperatures just slightly above freezing and even calling for 50's next week. It is crazy weather for sure since we had some big snow storms last month. 

Shirley...Your GD will be adorable in her new knits by grandma. You won't need to worry about anybody going to the store and buying a duplicate of that sweater which makes it even more special.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

martina said:


> I have a kindle and AMazon takes the money for any non free ones from my bank account and I have never had a problem with them at all.


I have a kindle and have never had any problems with Amazon and my bank account or debit card. If you have an Amazon prime account they have a library where you can borrow one free book a month without buying. I get a couple of emails a week from cuts with free or cheap books will look them up and let you know. Check FB also there's a page for free books. Cathy i went to FB and shared it with you tagged in the post. Will get you the others also


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

jknappva said:


> The main reason I decided against getting it is the Wi-Fi. We use that for our tablets and laptop. When the Roku connects to it, we can't use them. And the Roku doesn't have an on off switch, it stays on all the time. And unplugging it and plugging it back in would probably cause problems. I'm sure they'll have complaints about that so I'll just wait and see if that problem will be resolved.
> 
> Junek
> Edit: I just had a message from Trisha. Her husband is a computer "geek" as she says (his profession) and he says the Roku connected to WiFi won't affect our other devices so now I'm flip-flopping about getting it. I'm forever second guessing myself. But it's great to have input from someone who's knowledgeable since heaven knows I'm not!!
> JK


It shouldn't interfere with your tablets etc should be able to have as many devices as you want connected to wifi


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hayley asked me to knit her a sweater 'dress' like my turquoise pullover only she wanted lots of colors. She came over and picked out all the colors she wanter. It is BRIGHT! She was here and tried it on and just loves it. here is the sweater with the sleeves in progress. I have to do the neck band and the bottom band and embroider a few more little flowers (as per her request.


Hayley has a great eye for color just like her grandma!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Lin, it certainly was not exactly the Christmas present I was expecting. But to look on the positive side- at least now I have certainties. He cannot do to me worse, other than giving me a bad reference, which I think he will try to do. However my Bishop from the Samoan Congregation has volunteered to phone the Sikh in Melbourne, to try to get to some resolution of why they have done this. I am pretty sure it is malice from the incident on Saturday, when I refused him access to the house. In that circumstance I have due cause to take matters in front of the Tenancy Tribunal, can't remember exactly what this is called, but I have to front up with $20 + within 14 days of being served notice. I will do that Tuesday, when I get my Superannuation money. I will have to transfer some money into the account by hand- but it will be worth it, if it puts a stop to this awful man and the games he is playing. I have warned Bronwen that the Christmas gifts will be very lean this year.


I am glad someone is going to try to contact the landlord for you. I am still wondering if the landlord even knows about the eviction notice.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> I get mine from Amazon (which is where I bought my Kindle), but I use my credit card to pay (and sometimes the one click system is *too* easy!) I don't know if you can use Paypal or not.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I heard one of the forecasters call this a heart attack snow because it's so heavy. He said one shovel full could weigh 60 lb.!!
> Yo gu and your DH, please, be very careful!!
> Junek


June, we are very careful - we have a small tractor with a plow to do the driveway and only have to shovel the front steps and the walkway to the driveway. Normally our snow is light and fluffy - if you lived in Syracuse, you'll remember the "lake effect" snow, but this snow is coming from a coastal storm and has a lot more water content. You scoop up small amounts instead of a big shovelful - takes longer, but it's easier on the back (and heart). Some of the towns between here and Syracuse have had 22" or more, makes our 8 or so seem like not too much!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I plan to take him to court simply to get it through to him, that he cannot behave in such a manner with his other tenants.


If you can do so, good for you. I hope it gets thru his head!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We are expecting 3-6 inches today and another 6-9 over night. We will see seems how I have to drive to drop someone off at the Syracuse airport in the morning. :| Jamie will be with me to keep me company. Not a drive I have ever liked and avoid when possible.


Stay safe and warm!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> June -- can you share your research findings with us..some of us are checking it out as well.


Yes, I'd be interested in that as well-- daughter has been telling me I need to get Roku.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hello all. I've been working on another fox hood after finished DD's raccoon...have negotiated a trade with another artist for it. Meanwhile, I have two more small gifts to make and need to get the stocking stuff at some point. Just have been feeling down lately so not talking much.
> 
> Here's the raccoon (the original picture has grey ears but DD informs me it's black on the outside, so that's how I made it):


DD wants one for Arriana and one without ears for herself. I don't know if my hands would take the size 15 needles!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> If he ever finds out, he might try to rescind the order! Wouldn't that tick him off!!! LOL
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh Caren, do hope it is better by the morning. Just talked to my son about presents I was getting for the GC and found out that he is driving back and forth to Niagara Falls every day this week playing in a concert there. I won't say for who since it would then appear on the internet. LOL As you know, I found out that even if you are just famous within a certain circle, your posts with their name will be singled out. I am concerned about him as he will be driving back at night. At least he is taking his cell phone with him. Thank goodness it isn't a few weeks back where he could have been stranded for days. I'm going to have to put together an emergency package for him to keep in the car.


I hope your DS makes it safely each day/night. An emergency kit is always a good idea.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This was on Facebook- I can relate only too well!


That fits me as well :roll:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> DD wants one for Arriana and one without ears for herself. I don't know if my hands would take the size 15 needles!


Good thing about the fox pattern (and probably the others) is that it knits up fast. I can't work steadily as hands don't like it but I'm nearly done with the knitting, just have the crochet and buttons, etc.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> What a lovely wee girl to say something like that!
> PS Her sweater looks wonderful. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I think I have that too. The hurrieder I go the behinder I get my grandma used to say all the time.


Me to!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DD wants one for Arriana and one without ears for herself. I don't know if my hands would take the size 15 needles!


The smaller sizes take smaller needles...toying with the idea of one for DGD using worsted instead of chunky. I don't know yet--just finished the second fox for the trade and have enough chunky to make one more. They do go faster now that I'm more used to the needles (still have to take breaks, but it is easier).


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Good thing about the fox pattern (and probably the others) is that it knits up fast. I can't work steadily as hands don't like it but I'm nearly done with the knitting, just have the crochet and buttons, etc.


Good to know. DD is looking for a free pattern but I may go ahead and buy it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The smaller sizes take smaller needles...toying with the idea of one for DGD using worsted instead of chunky. I don't know yet--just finished the second fox for the trade and have enough chunky to make one more. They do go faster now that I'm more used to the needles (still have to take breaks, but it is easier).


Thank you Sorlenna. Maybe I will go ahead and buy the pattern. I wouldn't get them started until after Christmas but we will have plenty of winter left after!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am glad someone is going to try to contact the landlord for you. I am still wondering if the landlord even knows about the eviction notice.


I think the Landlord is just as bad almost, as the Agent- I had a phone call from the former, just before mid-day. He obviously has completely swallowed the agent's tales- I am apparently upsetting everyone around- I told him, you are listening to only one side of the story- I chose not to elaborate- because again- no witnesses. I gather though he does not want me here- incase a coroner had to be called ( I am not yet 70 and don't intend to be rushed out of this existence!) . He does not like me having the Stroller, implied it would be different if I was walking on my own two feet.
It will be good to have both of them out of my life!
Was talking with my first ever 'date' earlier- he kindly listened to me which was nice- his Mother who is 98 and starting to fail badly, physically, is a really important person to me. Gave me hope, by her example, that marriage could be a happy state of affairs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> If you can do so, good for you. I hope it gets thru his head!


The Tenancy person I spoke with this morning, thinks I have a case to follow. I have to pay for it online, so must deposit the money manually. But because they have taken away my peace and quiet, they may have to pay me compensation. I am more concerned that they don't think they can get away with doing this to others.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That fits me as well :roll:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> When I was growing up, we also had to go to the general store to get our mail. It was a very small village with less than a dozen houses. But had it's own post office in a small room of the store. But years ago, the small rural post offices were done away with and every one had a mail box by the road and a rural route number.
> Junek


That's exactly how it was when we moved to Saskatchewan, a small room in the general store.


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Evelyn. I grew up in Tempe. Which little town do you live in? Is it near the old Air Force Base called Williams field or is it closer to Mesa? I sure do miss the area.


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Julie. I am so sorry that you got the eviction notice and like you said at Christmas though any time is bad for this. You are definately in my prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Glennys 2 said:


> Julie. I am so sorry that you got the eviction notice and like you said at Christmas though any time is bad for this. You are definately in my prayers.


That is kind of you, thanks Glennys!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Shirley, Haleys dress is going to be beautiful, I love bright colors. She has obviously learned well from grandma.
Sorleena, the hood is so cute, I've looked at that pattern for a while but haven't bought it yet.
Julie, I hope you will be successful finding another place quickly & have neighbors you like.
Caren, you are getting quite a dump of snow. I hope all of you in the path of the storm stay safe.
Daralene, I hope your son has safe travels. Can he not stay where he is playing if the roads get bad r does he also have a "day job " to get to? 
We always carry an emergency kit in the car, blankets, extra clothes & those Warmer things I forget what they are called & of course flashlight, shovel & cell phones. One of my favorite things about retirement is I don't have to leave home on such days anymore. I spent way to many hours out in horrid weather & roads to want to go if I can avoid it.
We went to Edmontn today, beautiful weather & the roads were great. I didn't get all my shopping done but alot & what's left can be done in Lloydminster, hopefully Saturday or Monday.DS called while I was away, DIL got called to work days Friday o the kids will come tomorrow evening & stay unti Friday evening so I'll have to get things hidden away. 
Well it's been a long day, I'm off to bed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Had our last KP catchup for the year today. Had a Chirstmas party. Lovely time as always, a very relaxing group we all seem to get on so well. 20 of us today including two visitors (well 3) a lady from the UK visiting her daughter who comes with her (she has been before but we didn't know she had returned so that was lovely surprise) and one from Melbourne. One of our regular ladies is moving to Port Lincoln a country town around 8 hours drive away from us so we won't see much of her- and she is still in South Australia. But Port Lincoln is at the bottom of a peninsula so first need to get to the top of it and then all the way down it. Lovely spot though.
Someone said to me as she watched everyone chatting, knitting and eating that my baby had growed up- and she was right. Most of the organsing for the day was done by others as I was away. We did Kris Kringles, knitting related gifts up to $10 value- and I came back with more yarn than I went with- despite providing 3 gifts in case someone hadn't read the information (one hadn't read the info and the UK lady only knew it was a CHristmas party as the library had told them that much). 

Then watched the cricket here at home- fairly even as India batted well today after we batted well for the first 2 days (well the parts of yesterday they could play- it drizzled for a lot of th eday, too much rain to play in but not enough to do any good).

Tomorrow morning one of my knitting friends from the community group is coming and we will discuss the sock exhibition- as it is April it is time we seriously started preparing for it.

I've used smaller needles for the Advent Scarf this year- and I think it is going to be too short! Oh well keep going and see what happens. One year I might get it a good size. Not doing too badly, keeping up and I think I am catching up on the days I didn't do originally (well I'm doing those days first but am getting at least a day done each day). 3 days behind- but should be OK now as this is all I am knitting for Christmas- well must check that I have socks for SIL sure I've got some for the girls but Brett I may not. However I will do plain ones and so won't take that long to do if I need to do so.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> And we think it's bad if we get 3 or 4 inches! In fact, other than up in the Highlands at the ski slopes, I don't think I've ever experienced snow much deeper.


 Oooo Kate. I used to live in Derbyshire where we could 2ft to 4 ft regularly. :thumbdown: Here it doesn't snow much as we so near the sea. When we have 1/2 an inch the place grinds to a halt and there are loads of minor accidents. They council need lessons from Derbyshire


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Caren* he looks lovely in the snow. I loathe the stuff but have to admit it does look pretty.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think the Landlord is just as bad almost, as the Agent- I had a phone call from the former, just before mid-day. He obviously has completely swallowed the agent's tales- I am apparently upsetting everyone around- I told him, you are listening to only one side of the story- I chose not to elaborate- because again- no witnesses. I gather though he does not want me here- incase a coroner had to be called ( I am not yet 70 and don't intend to be rushed out of this existence!) . He does not like me having the Stroller, implied it would be different if I was walking on my own two feet.
> It will be good to have both of them out of my life!
> Was talking with my first ever 'date' earlier- he kindly listened to me which was nice- his Mother who is 98 and starting to fail badly, physically, is a really important person to me. Gave me hope, by her example, that marriage could be a happy state of affairs.


In a weird turn of events; my DGD who is at university was rushed into hospital last week with gastritis and they think she has an ulcer caused by heliobacter (she is 20). She was staying in a house with a woman who takes in 2 students. She called the ambulance. Emma doesn't smoke or drink. The worst she does is practise her viola and she is good at that. The landlady asked her to leave by tomorrow(Friday) on Monday. She has come home as she has nearly finished before Christmas. Fortunatley she has found a place in Halls for the rest of the year.
I do think you are best out of there but I do agree don't let them get away with for the sake of others.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I think I have more or less caught up.... bedtime for me, very tired tonight.

Gosh, everyone please take extra care in the bad weather you are having over there. 

Julie, I hope you manage to find somewhere suitable, comfortable and affordable and without too much hassle. Like you say.... a good clean out.... I also have been in the one spot over 14 years.. way toooo much clutter. Take care.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer, what a fabulous jewel colored dress for your granddaughter. She will be wearing a work of art. Like wearing all the precious jewels in her dress. Great job!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> In a weird turn of events; my DGD who is at university was rushed into hospital last week with gastritis and they think she has an ulcer caused by heliobacter (she is 20). She was staying in a house with a woman who takes in 2 students. She called the ambulance. Emma doesn't smoke or drink. The worst she does is practise her viola and she is good at that. The landlady asked her to leave by tomorrow(Friday) on Monday. She has come home as she has nearly finished before Christmas. Fortunatley she has found a place in Halls for the rest of the year.
> I do think you are best out of there but I do agree don't let them get away with for the sake of others.


That sounds strange-can she really kick her out with so little warning? Just as well she got something else on short notice.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> After reading the reviews, I've decided to wait on the Roku but my birthday present did come today!!
> Junek


Talk to Kiwifrau. She loves hers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gwen is it today you see Marianne? If you see this say hellp from us all and have a lovely time with her and the others


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> That sounds strange-can she really kick her out with so little warning? Just as well she got something else on short notice.


Yes, she can :thumbdown: She was a lodger not a tenant. In law that makes a big difference.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> In a weird turn of events; my DGD who is at university was rushed into hospital last week with gastritis and they think she has an ulcer caused by heliobacter (she is 20). She was staying in a house with a woman who takes in 2 students. She called the ambulance. Emma doesn't smoke or drink. The worst she does is practise her viola and she is good at that. The landlady asked her to leave by tomorrow(Friday) on Monday. She has come home as she has nearly finished before Christmas. Fortunatley she has found a place in Halls for the rest of the year.
> I do think you are best out of there but I do agree don't let them get away with for the sake of others.


Oh your poor DGD. At least the Helicobacter can be easily treated. The man who discovered that it was the cause of stomach ulcers was disbelieved for many years and eventually had to prove it by deliberately infecting himself, showing he developed an ulcer and then treating it. All that time it was thought to be related to the excess stomach acid 'eating away' the stomach lining when the bugs did that and the acid caused the pain in the raw area.

As for snow, I was brought up on the borders of Derbyshire, just in Staffs in the hills and we often got a lot of snow drifts. My late uncle used to drive the snow plough so was out in all the worst weather, and over the years rescued a number of stranded motorists who might well have died otherwise. We also had to dig out buried sheep. I always thought that N Wales would be equally snowy and windy!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> The cold laser treatment sounds like it is worth looking into, might help my mum out. Her knees and feet swell as do her hands. Glad the treatments are helping Roland good to know. Makes me wonder howot might work on Kiwi, my 12 year old Great Dane.
> I have some kale in the garden still and a bunch of family coming over Friday night for dinner. Four adults and ten grandchildren. We will get a family photo and Photoshop the missing members in. Note to self leave space for three adults and two grad daughters. :-D


It has been by Vets with great success. Apparently some burn units have it as it can help with healing of burns and wounds. There are some contraindications like pregnancy and cancer. Here is a link for a chiropractor, but I can ask if there is a vet in the area. Could only pull up for Syracuse at this point: http://www.syracuse-chiropractor.com/cold-laser-therapy/ 
The second link is for a vet but not in your area, however might be interesting to read the info:
http://nyholisticvet.com/veterinary-low-level-cold-laser/

I can only say it has worked for me as I hesitate to recommend things for other people. It has gotten rid of my carpal tunnel and really helped with the arthritis and the fibromyalgia is almost gone. Also am sleeping 5 - 6 hrs. now, which used to be 2 hrs. if I was lucky. I'm not sure if it works for everyone like this but I do know they have had great success with animals and animals don't use their imagination. I will ask if there is anyone closer to you that my laser technician knows of and get back to you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope your DS makes it safely each day/night. An emergency kit is always a good idea.


I did a lot of praying last night. Hate the thought of him being on the thruway in this. Some people drive so carelessly in this type of weather. I will be glad when it is time I can call and find out if he is home, all the while thinking that if there was a problem, I surely would have heard. Think the worst of it is over now so rest of the week should be ok. He is playing at the Casino on the American side of the Falls, so quite a good drive in this weather. Mind you, playing at a concert, not gambling. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you Bonnie. I will get things together for DS to have the Emergency survival kit in the car. That was my hope, that if the weather was too bad the Casino would put them up if they weren't full. It is hard enough driving at night, let alone in this weather. Of course, when you are younger you think you are invincible.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*TNS* We moved to Buxton when I was young and Mother lived there until she died in 2003 aged 92. I did moved to New Mills when I was married where the snow was 2 feet not 4 feet :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, So lovely that you were able to get together with your KP friends for Christmas. Can't wait to see the sock exhibition in April. I'm sure it takes a lot of planning.

Julie, Sure wish you all the best and want you to know I have been praying for you. So glad you got to talk with your friend form the past. Can't believe they think because you have a walker you are ready to die. How awful!!! People have bad hips. It will be the blink of an eye till they are older and will learn some hard lessons.

Normaedern, How awful that your DGD lost her room for college. I have a friend who had that problem and her husband never got an ulcer from her and they lived in a very small apartment in downtown Vienna. I didn't know they could make you move for that. Learning every day. Sending her healing wishes.

I got the calendar together and ordered. It took all day and some of the night as I have taken way too many photos and getting them arranged and edited took quite a while, but I know the family will love it and so will we. I also have all the holidays on there and entered family birthdays. Can't believe how long it took but for October, I put photos from 3 different Halloweens, and did the same for other things, so it will be memories of not just last year, but years beyond. Made it a 14 month one too so that they can start scheduling into the next year since DS is a free-lance musician.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma, DGD will appreciate tha prayers. Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I did a lot of praying last night. Hate the thought of him being on the thruway in this. Some people drive so carelessly in this type of weather. I will be glad when it is time I can call and find out if he is home, all the while thinking that if there was a problem, I surely would have heard. Think the worst of it is over now so rest of the week should be ok. He is playing at the Casino on the American side of the Falls, so quite a good drive in this weather. Mind you, playing at a concert, not gambling. :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Since I'm not driving in this weather, I can say it is beautiful. The roads should be good today. Here are a few photos of our winter wonderland. Sadly yesterday, there were lots of sirens from the emergency ambulances going by for accidents.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Since I'm not driving in this weather, I can say it is beautiful. The roads should be good today. Here are a few photos of our winter wonderland. Sadly yesterday, there were lots of sirens from the emergency ambulances going by for accidents.


I am not surprised you are not going out. Be safe!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Cashmeregma, DGD will appreciate tha prayers. Thank you.


Sending prayers from me also.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I am not surprised you are not going out. Be safe!


I thought of Buffalo. They had it so much worse last storm than we are having it. Even so, if you are off the road in a ditch or in an accident, it only matters that the roads are bad. People won't be stranded for days like they were in Buffalo or having their roof cave in from the weight of the snow. Our roof is very high and quite slanted, so think it would fall off before it made the roof collapse.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> The landlady asked her to leave by tomorrow(Friday) on Monday. She has come home as she has nearly finished before Christmas. Fortunatley she has found a place in Halls for the rest of the year..


So sorry your daughter has 2 problems at once-- either is bad enough by itself. Glad she found a place for the remainder of the year.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Cashmeregma, DGD will appreciate tha prayers. Thank you.


You are so very welcome. Hoping she is quickly healed with no further problems.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Normadern---hope your DD is better now and that everything will turn out great for the next session at school.

CashmereGma and all others needing to be outside or driving in the bad weather conditions. It's always a time for caution. I'm very used to heavy snowfalls - Northern Iowa and certainly Chicago get their share and I'm sure we will again this year; but it's gotten to be so much less than it once was.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> It shouldn't interfere with your tablets etc should be able to have as many devices as you want connected to wifi


That's what Trisha's DH said. And after I saw her answer I wondered why it would. As you can tell, technology is not my forte'. 😃
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> June, we are very careful - we have a small tractor with a plow to do the driveway and only have to shovel the front steps and the walkway to the driveway. Normally our snow is light and fluffy - if you lived in Syracuse, you'll remember the "lake effect" snow, but this snow is coming from a coastal storm and has a lot more water content. You scoop up small amounts instead of a big shovelful - takes longer, but it's easier on the back (and heart). Some of the towns between here and Syracuse have had 22" or more, makes our 8 or so seem like not too much!!


Eight inches of snow shuts down our area!! We just don't get that much especially here on the coast. And if we do get that much, it's usually gone in a couple of days. 
I know that it's not unusual for that part of NY state to get 20" but experience dealing with it makes a huge difference!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Yes, I'd be interested in that as well-- daughter has been telling me I need to get Roku.


Kiwifrau has one and loves it. You could PM her. I'm sure she would be willing to tell you everything you want to know!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Oooo Kate. I used to live in Derbyshire where we could 2ft to 4 ft regularly. :thumbdown: Here it doesn't snow much as we so near the sea. When we have 1/2 an inch the place grinds to a halt and there are loads of minor accidents. They council need lessons from Derbyshire


Oh, Norma. That sounds exactly like this area. As I told Paula in an earlier note, 8 " would shut things down. And bread and milk would fly off the supermarket shelves in advance. For heaven's sake, how much bread and milk can you use in 2 or 3 day's time!!😕 By 3 days, the snow would be gone. And the electricity never goes off!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> In a weird turn of events; my DGD who is at university was rushed into hospital last week with gastritis and they think she has an ulcer caused by heliobacter (she is 20). She was staying in a house with a woman who takes in 2 students. She called the ambulance. Emma doesn't smoke or drink. The worst she does is practise her viola and she is good at that. The landlady asked her to leave by tomorrow(Friday) on Monday. She has come home as she has nearly finished before Christmas. Fortunatley she has found a place in Halls for the rest of the year.
> I do think you are best out of there but I do agree don't let them get away with for the sake of others.


Seems that the spirit of the season has missed some people.
Praying for the best for your DGD!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I did a lot of praying last night. Hate the thought of him being on the thruway in this. Some people drive so carelessly in this type of weather. I will be glad when it is time I can call and find out if he is home, all the while thinking that if there was a problem, I surely would have heard. Think the worst of it is over now so rest of the week should be ok. He is playing at the Casino on the American side of the Falls, so quite a good drive in this weather. Mind you, playing at a concert, not gambling. :XD: :XD: :XD:


Praying for your son's safety! Hope you heard that he arrived home safely.
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from wi dy Surrey. Sorry l won't be around much as l am having a bit of trouble with my eyes and been told not to be on computer too much.
It's a round of school performances here. Off to GS2s carol concert, he is singing and playing the cello.

Today is Mp Ps birthday, he got a lot of silly presents including santa slippers.

hope those with snow stay safe and warm. Hugs to all xx


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Happy B-day to Mr. P-- and many more. We do so love his beautiful gardens and want only the best for the two of you!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jknappva said:


> Oh, Norma. That sounds exactly like this area. As I told Paula in an earlier note, 8 " would shut things down. And bread and milk would fly off the supermarket shelves in advance. For heaven's sake, how much bread and milk can you use in 2 or 3 day's time!!😕 By 3 days, the snow would be gone. And the electricity never goes off!!
> Junek


Quite, June. It has always puzzled me.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jknappva said:


> Seems that the spirit of the season has missed some people.
> Praying for the best for your DGD!
> Junek


Thank you, June. She is safe at home now
:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Happy B-day to Mr. P-- and many more. We do so love his beautiful gardens and want only the best for the two of you!!!


Include me in the good wishes. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from on the way to the syracuse airport. We have driven through freezing rain, overcast skies and now into snow not a fun trip but do able. Before I lose my post agin talk later when I teturn

Just passed the Bewerton exit Only one gender bender it looked a doozie seems the car wax being loaded onto a trailer,


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Since I'm not driving in this weather, I can say it is beautiful. The roads should be good today. Here are a few photos of our winter wonderland. Sadly yesterday, there were lots of sirens from the emergency ambulances going by for accidents.


Cashmeregma your winter wonderland is beautiful. Like you I wouldn't go out but I would be quite happy to look at it through the window!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from wi dy Surrey. Sorry l won't be around much as l am having a bit of trouble with my eyes and been told not to be on computer too much.
> It's a round of school performances here. Off to GS2s carol concert, he is singing and playing the cello.
> 
> Today is Mp Ps birthday, he got a lot of silly presents including santa slippers.
> ...


Hi Josephine. Sorry to hear about your eye trouble. Staying off the computer is good advice. Hope it clears up soon and is nothing serious. Enjoy the school performances. I'm off to Henley tomorrow for another spell of dog/chicken sitting! Knowing I would be away for a week has focused my mind on Christmas as I wanted to be up to scratch before I left. Spending today at home wrapping parcels and have just finished decorating the tree. 
Just heard yesterday that a cousin of mine died on Tuesday. He was just a few months younger than me and in good health generally. As it was a sudden death there will have to be a post mortem so I've no idea yet when the funeral will be. Makes you realise that we never know what's around the corner - live each day as if it's your last. Have a safe and happy Thursday everyone!
PS. Happy Birthday to Mr P!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

angelam: condolences for you . It must be a shock. {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from wi dy Surrey. Sorry l won't be around much as l am having a bit of trouble with my eyes and been told not to be on computer too much.
> It's a round of school performances here. Off to GS2s carol concert, he is singing and playing the cello.
> 
> Today is Mp Ps birthday, he got a lot of silly presents including santa slippers.
> ...


A very happy birthday, Mr. P!! HOpe it's filled with celebrations.
Praying your eyes will soon be better.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from on the way to the syracuse airport. We have driven through freezing rain, overcast skies and now into snow not a fun trip but do able. Before I lose my post agin talk later when I teturn
> 
> Just passed the Bewerton exit Only one gender bender it looked a doozie seems the car wax being loaded onto a trailer,


Good Morning, Caren....please drive carefully. I'm praying for your safety. I'm glad Jamie is with you to keep you company!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hi Josephine. Sorry to hear about your eye trouble. Staying off the computer is good advice. Hope it clears up soon and is nothing serious. Enjoy the school performances. I'm off to Henley tomorrow for another spell of dog/chicken sitting! Knowing I would be away for a week has focused my mind on Christmas as I wanted to be up to scratch before I left. Spending today at home wrapping parcels and have just finished decorating the tree.
> Just heard yesterday that a cousin of mine died on Tuesday. He was just a few months younger than me and in good health generally. As it was a sudden death there will have to be a post mortem so I've no idea yet when the funeral will be. Makes you realise that we never know what's around the corner - live each day as if it's your last. Have a safe and happy Thursday everyone!
> PS. Happy Birthday to Mr P!


Oh, my dear Angela, please accept my condolences. I lost a cousin about 10 days ago who was only 3 months older than I am. So yes....it does make us realize we're not guaranteed one more minute. 
Praying for comfort for you and your family.
HUgs,
Junek


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Purple, Happy birthday to Mr.P! Sorry you are having trouble with your eyes. I'm afraid I'm going to be told to stay off the computer,too, at my next exam. Right eye is giving me fits again and I definitely need new glasses.

Angelam, My sympathies on the loss of your cousin - it is hard to lose those who are close to us in age.

Caren, sorry you had to make that drive. The road going past the east end of the lake can be so treacherous at this time of year. You never know when the snow will blow in off the lake. Just checked the local weather map and it looks pretty clear for now. As I tell my girls - I know you are a good driver,but watch out for the "other guy".

Looks like most of our snow has stopped - we ended up with about a foot. We may get a few flurries but not much accumulation. The main roads are clear, but the side roads and hills are a mess, so school has been cancelled. Hurrah!! Someone was thinking this morning! I guess my DD wasn't the only one to keep her child home yesterday - apparently only about a third of the students showed up!

Our church choir is supposed to have a dinner party tonight, but it might get postponed until next week - guess I better call the director and find out what we're doing.

Well, Lili's physical therapist is here, so I'll wrap up my novel. Love and prayers to all, Paula


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> In a weird turn of events; my DGD who is at university was rushed into hospital last week with gastritis and they think she has an ulcer caused by heliobacter (she is 20). She was staying in a house with a woman who takes in 2 students. She called the ambulance. Emma doesn't smoke or drink. The worst she does is practise her viola and she is good at that. The landlady asked her to leave by tomorrow(Friday) on Monday. She has come home as she has nearly finished before Christmas. Fortunatley she has found a place in Halls for the rest of the year.
> I do think you are best out of there but I do agree don't let them get away with for the sake of others.


At least if it's caused by Helicobacter it is easily treated & she should soon be OK. I had that many years ago, took pills & never. Had another problem.. How can your grand daughters landlady only give her 4 days notice? Seems ridiculously short notice to me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I did a lot of praying last night. Hate the thought of him being on the thruway in this. Some people drive so carelessly in this type of weather. I will be glad when it is time I can call and find out if he is home, all the while thinking that if there was a problem, I surely would have heard. Think the worst of it is over now so rest of the week should be ok. He is playing at the Casino on the American side of the Falls, so quite a good drive in this weather. Mind you, playing at a concert, not gambling. :XD: :XD: :XD:


So many people run around with poor tires & don't slow down in such conditions, even if you are a good driver you have to worry about the fools on the roads. Glad all is well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Praying for your son's safety! Hope you heard that he arrived home safely.
> Junek


Nothing yet, but I'm thinking No news is Good news. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from on the way to the syracuse airport. We have driven through freezing rain, overcast skies and now into snow not a fun trip but do able. Before I lose my post agin talk later when I teturn
> 
> Just passed the Bewerton exit Only one gender bender it looked a doozie seems the car wax being loaded onto a trailer,


I hate those trips like that to the airport. One would normally stay home, but then you can't have the person miss their flight. I've done many like that for DH. Now I just tell him to take the car and pay for parking with a credit card. It's been worth it for me. I used to stay there and watch out a window with tears in my eyes till the plane was out of sight, but then had near misses on the way home. Even did it this way in good weather last time. Hope you stay safe. Freezing rain is awful, I know.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Cashmeregma your winter wonderland is beautiful. Like you I wouldn't go out but I would be quite happy to look at it through the window!


Lovely when it is fresh and clean and especially when the sun comes out and it looks like little diamonds all over.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Hi Josephine. Sorry to hear about your eye trouble. Staying off the computer is good advice. Hope it clears up soon and is nothing serious. Enjoy the school performances. I'm off to Henley tomorrow for another spell of dog/chicken sitting! Knowing I would be away for a week has focused my mind on Christmas as I wanted to be up to scratch before I left. Spending today at home wrapping parcels and have just finished decorating the tree.
> Just heard yesterday that a cousin of mine died on Tuesday. He was just a few months younger than me and in good health generally. As it was a sudden death there will have to be a post mortem so I've no idea yet when the funeral will be. Makes you realise that we never know what's around the corner - live each day as if it's your last. Have a safe and happy Thursday everyone!
> PS. Happy Birthday to Mr P!


Sincere condolences on the passing of your cousin. It seems many of us our losing loved ones this time of our life. This is the hardest part of getting older, along with illness. Of course dear little Bella has known only suffering.

You are way ahead of me with Christmas preparation but I am finally in the mood thanks to all of you. Have fun dog-sitting. :thumbup: It's a good thing you are ahead with being away.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is just beyond adorable.


Sorlenna said:


> Hello all. I've been working on another fox hood after finished DD's raccoon...have negotiated a trade with another artist for it. Meanwhile, I have two more small gifts to make and need to get the stocking stuff at some point. Just have been feeling down lately so not talking much.
> 
> Here's the raccoon (the original picture has grey ears but DD informs me it's black on the outside, so that's how I made it):


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Purple, Take good care of your eyes and they are way more important than time on the computer. We will miss you, but want those eyes taken good care of.

Happy Birthday to Mr. P. His best present is having you, I'm sure. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So many people run around with poor tires & don't slow down in such conditions, even if you are a good driver you have to worry about the fools on the roads. Glad all is well.


So very true!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Aaaah, can't sit anymore. LOL Sitting too long. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Angela, my condolences on the loss of your cousin. Always so hard when it is unexpected.
Purple, sorry you are having eye trouble, hope it resolves quickly. I just talked to one of my cousins recently & she has gone suddenly blind in one eye, scary situation to know you can lose vision so quickly. She has macular degeneration & apparently so do 3 other cousins. I knew my moms brother had it & one of his daughters but now hear moms sister also had it, she's passed now, as well as cousins. I knew it was hereditary but didn't know it was so prevalent in the family. I will certainly be diligent in checking as I couldn't imagine life without vision.
Happy birthday to Mr.P, as others have said we sure enjoy his harend photos.
Margaret, sounds like you had a great Christmas gathering, nice that you have met so many through KP.
Caren, safe travels, glad the storm is slowing down.
Well, must rise up & get my sewing finished up & presents either wrapped or hidden before the GKs come. Have a good day.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Josephine, Happy Birthday to Mr. P.
Angelam, so sorry to learn you lost a cousin. Hugs.
Daralene, I do not envy you the snow. Wish you could have made it to San Diego in January. Maybe DH will surprise you with tickets for Christmas.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was suppose to go up today but called her and have rescheduled to next week. My DH is off work all week and I wanted to stay home and see more of him.  Marianne certainly understood and we will see each other next week. I will tell her hello from everyone.


darowil said:


> Gwen is it today you see Marianne? If you see this say hellp from us all and have a lovely time with her and the others


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful pictures. The first one would make a lovely card. They also made me shiver though....lol.


Cashmeregma said:


> Since I'm not driving in this weather, I can say it is beautiful. The roads should be good today. Here are a few photos of our winter wonderland. Sadly yesterday, there were lots of sirens from the emergency ambulances going by for accidents.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

From me too Angelam. Prayers for comfort being sent.


Normaedern said:


> angelam: condolences for you . It must be a shock. {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> *TNS* We moved to Buxton when I was young and Mother lived there until she died in 2003 aged 92. I did moved to New Mills when I was married where the snow was 2 feet not 4 feet :thumbup: :thumbup:


My uncle was based in Wildboarclough outside Macclesfield forest, but drove the snowplough all around the Cat and Fiddle area. We lived on the Cloud, just where Derbyshire, Cheshire and Staffs meet. Did you know that area? Buxton and Bakewell area was a rare "day out" for us.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Happy B-day to Mr. P-- and many more. We do so love his beautiful gardens and want only the best for the two of you!!!


Hear, hear! Have a great and amazing Birthday Mr P!


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

After reading the posts from yesterday about the snow I don't feel to bad about the weather we are expecting this afternoon. It will be windy. Sustained winds at 40with gusts of 75 to 90. At least after a while the wind will die down and be done with (unless there is wind damage) but the snow will last for several days.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from wi dy Surrey. Sorry l won't be around much as l am having a bit of trouble with my eyes and been told not to be on computer too much.
> It's a round of school performances here. Off to GS2s carol concert, he is singing and playing the cello.
> 
> Today is Mp Ps birthday, he got a lot of silly presents including santa slippers.
> ...


So sorry to hear you are having eye problems. Happy Birthday to Mr. P!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, June. She is safe at home now
> :thumbup:


Good to know. Hope she is feeling much better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hi Josephine. Sorry to hear about your eye trouble. Staying off the computer is good advice. Hope it clears up soon and is nothing serious. Enjoy the school performances. I'm off to Henley tomorrow for another spell of dog/chicken sitting! Knowing I would be away for a week has focused my mind on Christmas as I wanted to be up to scratch before I left. Spending today at home wrapping parcels and have just finished decorating the tree.
> Just heard yesterday that a cousin of mine died on Tuesday. He was just a few months younger than me and in good health generally. As it was a sudden death there will have to be a post mortem so I've no idea yet when the funeral will be. Makes you realise that we never know what's around the corner - live each day as if it's your last. Have a safe and happy Thursday everyone!
> PS. Happy Birthday to Mr P!


My sympathy and prayers for the passing of your cousin.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Since I'm not driving in this weather, I can say it is beautiful. The roads should be good today. Here are a few photos of our winter wonderland. Sadly yesterday, there were lots of sirens from the emergency ambulances going by for accidents.


It sure is beautiful from here


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from wi dy Surrey. Sorry l won't be around much as l am having a bit of trouble with my eyes and been told not to be on computer too much.
> It's a round of school performances here. Off to GS2s carol concert, he is singing and playing the cello.
> 
> Today is Mp Ps birthday, he got a lot of silly presents including santa slippers.
> ...


Happy birthday to Mr P- be nice to him today.
I hope your eye problem is not an ongoing issue and will clear up soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hi Josephine. Sorry to hear about your eye trouble. Staying off the computer is good advice. Hope it clears up soon and is nothing serious. Enjoy the school performances. I'm off to Henley tomorrow for another spell of dog/chicken sitting! Knowing I would be away for a week has focused my mind on Christmas as I wanted to be up to scratch before I left. Spending today at home wrapping parcels and have just finished decorating the tree.
> Just heard yesterday that a cousin of mine died on Tuesday. He was just a few months younger than me and in good health generally. As it was a sudden death there will have to be a post mortem so I've no idea yet when the funeral will be. Makes you realise that we never know what's around the corner - live each day as if it's your last. Have a safe and happy Thursday everyone!
> PS. Happy Birthday to Mr P!


sorry about the death of your cousin- when they are the same age as us it remeinds us more clearly that we just don't know what is ahead of us. And the older we get the more often we are reminded


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

AngelaM..so sorry for the loss of your cousin. Prayers going out to you and the rest of the family.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I was suppose to go up today but called her and have rescheduled to next week. My DH is off work all week and I wanted to stay home and see more of him.  Marianne certainly understood and we will see each other next week. I will tell her hello from everyone.


What a strange idea wanting to see yourDH!

Talking of husbands I took mine to the airport yesterday (strangely we wanted to see each other as well). He had just found out that the regulations for the degree he was doing have changed and he doesn't have to do the subject he was going to do next semester (he had done enough subjects but this one was a core subject and just been changed). So he has now completed his Bachelor of Theology. Vicky turns 29 next week and we left where we had been living on her first birthday so David could do a Bachelor of Theology. He did one year then decided it wasn't the thing to do yet (I had been telling him that since just before Vicky was born but what did I know?!). He then decided years later that he needed to do it again and was able to convince authorities that he had made use of what he had learnt over the years and so was allowed to use the first subjects- so the degree he started 28 years ago has finally been finished!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That is awesome....congrats to your DH.



darowil said:


> What a strange idea wanting to see yourDH!
> 
> Talking of husbands I took mine to the airport yesterday (strangely we wanted to see each other as well). He had just found out that the regulations for the degree he was doing have changed and he doesn't have to do the subject he was going to do next semester (he had done enough subjects but this one was a core subject and just been changed). So he has now completed his Bachelor of Theology. Vicky turns 29 next week and we left where we had been living on her first birthday so David could do a Bachelor of Theology. He did one year then decided it wasn't the thing to do yet (I had been telling him that since just before Vicky was born but what did I know?!). He then decided years later that he needed to do it again and was able to convince authorities that he had made use of what he had learnt over the years and so was allowed to use the first subjects- so the degree he started 28 years ago has finally been finished!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Finally caught up with you all and so many things going on.
All that snow!!!!! That is the way we usually look and we have no snow and today is in the high thirties and if the sun would come out they think forty but it is very foggy. Spent half the day Christmas shopping with my mom and sister. We haven't done that in years and very special since mom is 82 . We had lunch with my cousin who just lost her mother. So that was special for all of us.
Julie, I am so sorry. What can we say. Sometimes I am sure you feel if it wasn't for bad luck you would have no luck at all. But I am positive you will find a better place and with nice neighbors and make pleasant memories. And you are so right moving makes one sort out everything. 
Please be safe everyone driving in the snowy conditions, the ice makes it worse.
Happy b-day Mr. P, and hope your eyes get better soon.
Condolences to those that have lost family members. It is so sad and hard to see family members go, around the holidays seems to be worse. I am so thankful for all my wonderful memories of my loved ones but I miss them so much this time of year. 
Well the shopping is done, non is wrapped and that will take awhile and have been planning Christmas Day dinner. Next week I work four days then I am off and will leave for the lake and prepare for the big event. Christmas Eve will be very quiet, the first time just the two of us but the next day the house will be full. Not sure when I am scheduled after the Christmas week, but just thankful they gave me the while week off. Hard to beleive it is Christmas, where does the time go?
Also Shirley , your granddaughter has great taste!,


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> What a strange idea wanting to see yourDH!
> 
> Talking of husbands I took mine to the airport yesterday (strangely we wanted to see each other as well). He had just found out that the regulations for the degree he was doing have changed and he doesn't have to do the subject he was going to do next semester (he had done enough subjects but this one was a core subject and just been changed). So he has now completed his Bachelor of Theology. Vicky turns 29 next week and we left where we had been living on her first birthday so David could do a Bachelor of Theology. He did one year then decided it wasn't the thing to do yet (I had been telling him that since just before Vicky was born but what did I know?!). He then decided years later that he needed to do it again and was able to convince authorities that he had made use of what he had learnt over the years and so was allowed to use the first subjects- so the degree he started 28 years ago has finally been finished!


Congratulations to your DH on the completion of his degree. That's some determination!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> What a strange idea wanting to see yourDH!
> 
> Talking of husbands I took mine to the airport yesterday (strangely we wanted to see each other as well). He had just found out that the regulations for the degree he was doing have changed and he doesn't have to do the subject he was going to do next semester (he had done enough subjects but this one was a core subject and just been changed). So he has now completed his Bachelor of Theology. Vicky turns 29 next week and we left where we had been living on her first birthday so David could do a Bachelor of Theology. He did one year then decided it wasn't the thing to do yet (I had been telling him that since just before Vicky was born but what did I know?!). He then decided years later that he needed to do it again and was able to convince authorities that he had made use of what he had learnt over the years and so was allowed to use the first subjects- so the degree he started 28 years ago has finally been finished!


Congrats to your husband!!!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

angelam said:


> Just heard yesterday that a cousin of mine died on Tuesday. He was just a few months younger than me and in good health generally. As it was a sudden death there will have to be a post mortem so I've no idea yet when the funeral will be. Makes you realise that we never know what's around the corner - live each day as if it's your last.


So sorry about your cousin, and your philosophy is right. Never know.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

darowil said:


> He then decided years later that he needed to do it again and was able to convince authorities that he had made use of what he had learnt over the years and so was allowed to use the first subjects- so the degree he started 28 years ago has finally been finished!


That is a wonderful accomplishment. When I went back as an adult to take some classes I needed for my work, in some ways I felt I was getting more out of them than the classes I had taken as a young person. Just had more perspective and understanding (at least hopefully)...


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> He had just found out that the regulations for the degree he was doing have changed and he doesn't have to do the subject he was going to do next semester (he had done enough subjects but this one was a core subject and just been changed). So he has now completed his Bachelor of Theology. Vicky turns 29 next week and we left where we had been living on her first birthday so David could do a Bachelor of Theology. He did one year then decided it wasn't the thing to do yet (I had been telling him that since just before Vicky was born but what did I know?!). He then decided years later that he needed to do it again and was able to convince authorities that he had made use of what he had learnt over the years and so was allowed to use the first subjects- so the degree he started 28 years ago has finally been finished!


What a neat tale of college, usually doesn't have a happy ending but I am very glad his did. And congrats to you both!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Angelam, sorry you have lost your cousin.
Darowil, congratulations to your husband on his determination and completing his degree. A lot of hard work! And a supportive wife. 
Shirley, how rewarding to have such an appreciative granddaughter. I guess she must take after you in her appreciation of art and colour.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Angelham...Sorry to hear of the loss to your family. It is hard to understand sometimes. Count your blessings and live your days to the fullest.

Darowil...Congrats on DH completing his degree in theology. The sacrifice that you and the family endured to allow him to complete this should also be acknowledged.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, congratulations to your DH. Will he be a full time mnister now?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from wi dy Surrey. Sorry l won't be around much as l am having a bit of trouble with my eyes and been told not to be on computer too much.
> It's a round of school performances here. Off to GS2s carol concert, he is singing and playing the cello.
> 
> Today is Mp Ps birthday, he got a lot of silly presents including santa slippers.
> ...


Happy Birthday Mr. P. 
Take care my dear friend. Enjoy the grandkids and their performances.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy birthday to Mr. P, and I do hope Mrs. P's troubles are soon remedied.

Congrats to David as well.

Angela, my condolences on the loss of your cousin.

Finished the second fox hood last night and have enough yarn for a third, not sure who will get that one, but I'm going to finish it anyway to use up the yarn.

Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, congratulations to your DH. Will he be a full time mnister now?


No- he will continue in his current job which is ministry related, but it will be helpful. But sometime in the future he may use it directly. In the meantime the man who keeps saying how horrid study is is already talking of doing more study!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hope Mr. P's birthday was a very good one and that the eye problem is resolved soon, Purple.

Margaret, so proud of David's finishing his degree. What will he be doing with the credentials now?

My condolences on the loss of loved ones and pray that you find comfort in their memories.

As for Christmas gifts, I haven't bought a thing and may not get to, either. But sometimes that is how life goes. I am in the process of knitting several and the baked ones will be done next week while Tim is still in class. 

I love you all, but wish we could somehow live closer to each other yet still keep our separate cultures and identities. We could share hugs as well as traditions and stories.

Later, Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hi Josephine. Sorry to hear about your eye trouble. Staying off the computer is good advice. Hope it clears up soon and is nothing serious. Enjoy the school performances. I'm off to Henley tomorrow for another spell of dog/chicken sitting! Knowing I would be away for a week has focused my mind on Christmas as I wanted to be up to scratch before I left. Spending today at home wrapping parcels and have just finished decorating the tree.
> Just heard yesterday that a cousin of mine died on Tuesday. He was just a few months younger than me and in good health generally. As it was a sudden death there will have to be a post mortem so I've no idea yet when the funeral will be. Makes you realise that we never know what's around the corner - live each day as if it's your last. Have a safe and happy Thursday everyone!
> PS. Happy Birthday to Mr P!


Angela so sorry to hear about your cousin. I can imagine what a shock it must have been to the family.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good Morning, Caren....please drive carefully. I'm praying for your safety. I'm glad Jamie is with you to keep you company!
> Junek


Good evening June. The drive was not as bad as it could have been. Slow driving for part of it, a few minor fener benders that we saw. Jamie was good company on the drive back.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> Congrats to your husband!!!!


And congratulations from me, too! (Darowil's DH getting his degree)
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening June. The drive was not as bad as it could have been. Slow driving for part of it, a few minor fener benders that we saw. Jamie was good company on the drive back.


I'm so glad to know you're back home and safe. I've been thinking of you all day!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm so glad to know you're back home and safe. I've been thinking of you all day!
> Hugs,
> Junek


It was slow but not too bad, a few slippery parts. In and out of freezing rain, snow and good weather. Took about an extra hour so not bad.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> It was slow but not too bad, a few slippery parts. In and out of freezing rain, snow and good weather. Took about an extra hour so not bad.


I am happy that the two of you are home safely and were able to avoid those fender benders. Take care and take some awesome pictures for all to enjoy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is awesome that your DH was able to finish the degree. Congratulations to him!



darowil said:


> What a strange idea wanting to see yourDH!
> 
> Talking of husbands I took mine to the airport yesterday (strangely we wanted to see each other as well). He had just found out that the regulations for the degree he was doing have changed and he doesn't have to do the subject he was going to do next semester (he had done enough subjects but this one was a core subject and just been changed). So he has now completed his Bachelor of Theology. Vicky turns 29 next week and we left where we had been living on her first birthday so David could do a Bachelor of Theology. He did one year then decided it wasn't the thing to do yet (I had been telling him that since just before Vicky was born but what did I know?!). He then decided years later that he needed to do it again and was able to convince authorities that he had made use of what he had learnt over the years and so was allowed to use the first subjects- so the degree he started 28 years ago has finally been finished!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Hope Mr. P's birthday was a very good one and that the eye problem is resolved soon, Purple.
> 
> Margaret, so proud of David's finishing his degree. What will he be doing with the credentials now?
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Spider, my DD#1 likes a yeast bread with curry powder, coconut flakes, and raisins and her family is particularly fond of zucchini bread regardless of the recipe. SIL and DH are both very much into cranberry white chocolate oatmeal cookies. They are continually watching each other to see who is eating most of them!! 

There is also a request for German cut-out cookies from my childhood. We paint them with egg yolk paint before baking and they come out looking like stained glass--great for dunking into a glass of milk or a cup of hot coffee. They seldom break up after dunking and have a very mild nutmeg flavor.

Russian teacakes (Mexican wedding cakes is another name) are a personal favorite of mine.

I try not to make too many because they will also want special desserts for Christmas day; and the next thing we know it is the middle of January and we still have cookies tempting us to have just one more! lolol And then the birthdays begin!!

What are your favorites?

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh Joy, I want your recipes....I always make date filled cookies (my Mom's favorite) and if I have enough date mixture, then make date bars---oatmeal crusts with date filling...yummy. Two of my favorite childhood recipes. I always make Spritz cookies and also rolled & cut sugar cookies. If I still have time, I'll make some thumbprint cookies and some icebox cookies (refrigerator cookies?). My favorite things though are the candies---the only time we would have candy in the house--- always have divinity, peanut brittle, chocolate covered toffee and caramels...some years we add anise, orange, peppermint and lemon hard candies, hand pulled taffy, and peanut butter cups. Writing this reminds me of how much I still have left to do!///Yikes.



jheiens said:


> Spider, my DD#1 likes a yeast bread with curry powder, coconut flakes, and raisins and her family is particularly fond of zucchini bread regardless of the recipe. SIL and DH are both very much into cranberry white chocolate oatmeal cookies. They are continually watching each other to see who is eating most of them!!
> 
> There is also a request for German cut-out cookies from my childhood. We paint them with egg yolk paint before baking and they come out looking like stained glass--great for dunking into a glass of milk or a cup of hot coffee. They seldom break up after dunking and have a very mild nutmeg flavor.
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*Rookie*, the oatmeal cookies are Susan's recipe. I'll see if I can get it from her and dig out the others tomorrow. Okay? I've made myself a note to remind me.

Any others?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Got a good report on my eyes today, working with a new optometrist and really like her. Then went to Alex's and ordered glasses. There went a chunk of $$. Also managed to get DGD#3 a bunch of the paint she likes for decorating the dorm hallways. Then relish makings for the meal on Sat or Sunday, so that part is set to go. I am nearly done with the fox cowl, just the crocheting to go yet. Better get on it.

Hugs to all needing them and prayers for those who are ill.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm looking forward to the oatmeal cookies and the tea cookies.



jheiens said:


> *Rookie*, the oatmeal cookies are Susan's recipe. I'll see if I can get it from her and dig out the others tomorrow. Okay? I've made myself a note to remind me.
> 
> Any others?
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Caren, sorry you had to make that drive. The road going past the east end of the lake can be so treacherous at this time of year. You never know when the snow will blow in off the lake. Just checked the local weather map and it looks pretty clear for now. As I tell my girls - I know you are a good driver,but watch out for the "other guy".

I am not fond of the drive to Syracuse no matter the time of year. It is the other guy that worries me. I tell. My bunch to make sure they know what the other drivers are doing.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I hate those trips like that to the airport. One would normally stay home, but then you can't have the person miss their flight. I've done many like that for DH. Now I just tell him to take the car and pay for parking with a credit card. It's been worth it for me. I used to stay there and watch out a window with tears in my eyes till the plane was out of sight, but then had near misses on the way home. Even did it this way in good weather last time. Hope you stay safe. Freezing rain is awful, I know.


Driving to the airport was my trade off for not having to go on this photo shoot. I just drop off and drive away most times. I would rather use the airport just outside Watertown, much closer. Freezing rain is no fun.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good night all going to spend a few minutes with Seth before he heads up the wooden hill. 

Sweet sugar plum dreams for everyone.


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Caron, your cart looks just like mine today. Just went in for bread.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Caren, I enjoyed the pictures. They come in so clear. I am sure the roads were alittle bad with snow that wet.
Ohio Joy, sounds likes some great baking. I do the rolled out sugar cookies with frosting, my favorite is chocolate drop cookies with chocolate frosting. My sister and mother are the candy makers. Mine never seem to turn out. Used to make all kinds of cookies, but with my boys gone and like you they like desserts on Christmas Day and when there is left over cookies and bars guess who eats them. The boy's favorite is a recipe for Rice Krispie Carmel bars. A layer of Rice Krispie bars in a jelly roll pan, then a Carmel layer and the. Another layer of Rice Krispie bar. They are thick and chewy, and freeze well. And we usually make homemade ice cream. Could go on and on but makes me hungry and and it is bed time.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kansas, productive day. I'm impressed.
Had knitting group here. Tried four times to start Selbu modern hat pattern. It is fair isle. Honestly. Counted stitches, checked math for number of stitches times repeats. Something is off. Usually enjoy fair isle and watching pattern develop. Try another day or another pattern.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Kansas, productive day. I'm impressed.
> Had knitting group here. Tried four times to start Selbu modern hat pattern. It is fair isle. Honestly. Counted stitches, checked math for number of stitches times repeats. Something is off. Usually enjoy fair isle and watching pattern develop. Try another day or another pattern.


How many are in your knitting group? Sure miss my group, do you all work on the same thing or just get together and knit?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> At least if it's caused by Helicobacter it is easily treated & she should soon be OK. I had that many years ago, took pills & never. Had another problem.. How can your grand daughters landlady only give her 4 days notice? Seems ridiculously short notice to me.


No rights I am afraid but she is safe at home now
:thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Driving to the airport was my trade off for not having to go on this photo shoot. I just drop off and drive away most times. I would rather use the airport just outside Watertown, much closer. Freezing rain is no fun.


Think you need to go back to kindergarten to learn to count. 
Snow looks such fun to me (but I know it isn't really!)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TNS said:


> My uncle was based in Wildboarclough outside Macclesfield forest, but drove the snowplough all around the Cat and Fiddle area. We lived on the Cloud, just where Derbyshire, Cheshire and Staffs meet. Did you know that area? Buxton and Bakewell area was a rare "day out" for us.


Extremely well. The Cat and Fiddle ....well he would have been kept busy. A real Knight in Shining armour. I also know the Cloud as well, Bakewell was our treat day out and well worth a visit. Small world :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Driving to the airport was my trade off for not having to go on this photo shoot. I just drop off and drive away most times. I would rather use the airport just outside Watertown, much closer. Freezing rain is no fun.


Love your snow pictures Caren but know it's no fun driving in those conditions.
Why is it we can never go into a supermarket and come out with just one item??!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Looks like we need to post Christmas recipes/receipts this coming week!

Well I am going to the cricket again tomorrow- the tickets are about half price and should be another good days play. We are back on top again- though it is still possible for India to win. Vicky and her DH are going as well- Maryanne has something else on so she won't be able to make it.
Will need to be organsied tonight and have the summary ready to go as soon as Sam starts as I am planning to leave 1/2 hour after that. But thats fine as I always plan to do it the night before anyway as so much of th eeyar it is early for me (currently 8.30am but can be as early as 6.30 and other than summer I am rarely awake that early).
Tomorrow is set to be our warmest day for a while so need to be prepared, but stilll not anywhere near as bad as some days I've been.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> What a strange idea wanting to see yourDH!
> 
> Talking of husbands I took mine to the airport yesterday.............
> 
> so the degree he started 28 years ago has finally been finished!


Congratulations. To him and you. I am sure you with him every step of the way
:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Glennys 2 said:


> Caron, your cart looks just like mine today. Just went in for bread.


 :XD: I understand that myself.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caren, Great photos from here but it looks grim to me!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Since I'm not driving in this weather, I can say it is beautiful. The roads should be good today. Here are a few photos of our winter wonderland. Sadly yesterday, there were lots of sirens from the emergency ambulances going by for accidents.


I love seeing everyone's pictures of snow... so pretty. But I sure am glad I dont have to "live" with it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> A very happy birthday, Mr. P!! HOpe it's filled with celebrations.
> Praying your eyes will soon be better.
> Junek


Ditto to both from me.....


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angelam - Sorry to hear about your cousin.
Darowil - Many congratulations to David! :thumbup: 
Purple - I hope your eyes improve and belated Happy Birthday to your DH.
After two days of wild wind and rain, today has dawned quite calm. My last day (until after Christmas) of putting Luke into nursery as PG will take him next Wednesday. He's not quite so upset going in, but he still cries and if you say, "Nursery" at any other time he says, "*No!* If it was up to me I'd leave it for another year, but unfortunately it's not my call - although she knows how I feel...it's difficult.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Nursery just can't compare to being with Grandma and Grandpa.



KateB said:


> Angelam - Sorry to hear about your cousin.
> Darowil - Many congratulations to David! :thumbup:
> Purple - I hope your eyes improve and belated Happy Birthday to your DH.
> After two days of wild wind and rain, today has dawned quite calm. My last day (until after Christmas) of putting Luke into nursery as PG will take him next Wednesday. He's not quite so upset going in, but he still cries and if you say, "Nursery" at any other time he says, "*No!* If it was up to me I'd leave it for another year, but unfortunately it's not my call - although she knows how I feel...it's difficult.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Duplicate --- sorry not answering the right posting...but thought I'd take this opportunity to say:

Caren, glad you and Jamie got back safely from your airport run...and I love the grocery cart--looks like mine when I find a store that carries things that I keep stocked in the pantry.



KateB said:


> Angelam - Sorry to hear about your cousin.
> Darowil - Many congratulations to David! :thumbup:
> Purple - I hope your eyes improve and belated Happy Birthday to your DH.
> After two days of wild wind and rain, today has dawned quite calm. My last day (until after Christmas) of putting Luke into nursery as PG will take him next Wednesday. He's not quite so upset going in, but he still cries and if you say, "Nursery" at any other time he says, "*No!* If it was up to me I'd leave it for another year, but unfortunately it's not my call - although she knows how I feel...it's difficult.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I was suppose to go up today but called her and have rescheduled to next week. My DH is off work all week and I wanted to stay home and see more of him.  Marianne certainly understood and we will see each other next week. I will tell her hello from everyone.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> What a strange idea wanting to see yourDH!
> 
> Talking of husbands I took mine to the airport yesterday (strangely we wanted to see each other as well). He had just found out that the regulations for the degree he was doing have changed and he doesn't have to do the subject he was going to do next semester (he had done enough subjects but this one was a core subject and just been changed). So he has now completed his Bachelor of Theology. Vicky turns 29 next week and we left where we had been living on her first birthday so David could do a Bachelor of Theology. He did one year then decided it wasn't the thing to do yet (I had been telling him that since just before Vicky was born but what did I know?!). He then decided years later that he needed to do it again and was able to convince authorities that he had made use of what he had learnt over the years and so was allowed to use the first subjects- so the degree he started 28 years ago has finally been finished!


Well done to him :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Think you need to go back to kindergarten to learn to count.
> Snow looks such fun to me (but I know it isn't really!)


I was laughing I got a tiny cart seems I wasn't going in for much. The sales were better than at my regular store.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good night all going to spend a few minutes with Seth before he heads up the wooden hill.
> 
> Sweet sugar plum dreams for everyone.


I will take those sweet sugar plum dreams very soon as I am off to bed in a minute. 

Glad to hear you are back safe and sound from the airport. Stay warm now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Angelam - Sorry to hear about your cousin.
> Darowil - Many congratulations to David! :thumbup:
> Purple - I hope your eyes improve and belated Happy Birthday to your DH.
> After two days of wild wind and rain, today has dawned quite calm. My last day (until after Christmas) of putting Luke into nursery as PG will take him next Wednesday. He's not quite so upset going in, but he still cries and if you say, "Nursery" at any other time he says, "*No!* If it was up to me I'd leave it for another year, but unfortunately it's not my call - although she knows how I feel...it's difficult.


Aaaw he is SO SO CUTE!!! I feel sorry for you and for him to having to go through an ordeal for nursery. Poor little man.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Love your snow pictures Caren but know it's no fun driving in those conditions.
> Why is it we can never go into a supermarket and come out with just one item??!!


Thank you. I am used to driving in it the older I get the less I like it.

I have come out with just 1 item before, not very often though. Mostly if they don't have what I'm looking for. Strangely I didn't find what I had gone into the store for.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

11pm here and I need to sleep.... so goodnight from me. Take care everyone and stay safe and warm. 
Chin up JULIE if you are reading this.... I am sure things will work out. 

I am going to a friends tomorrow... Christmas afternoon tea and Kris Kringle. The weather is being nice again... 25c today and I think 29c tomorrow. Yay sunshine.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> After two days of wild wind and rain, today has dawned quite calm. My last day (until after Christmas) of putting Luke into nursery as PG will take him next Wednesday. He's not quite so upset going in, but he still cries and if you say, "Nursery" at any other time he says, "*No!* If it was up to me I'd leave it for another year, but unfortunately it's not my call - although she knows how I feel...it's difficult.


He is wonderfully happy. That is very cute :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Angelam - Sorry to hear about your cousin.
> Darowil - Many congratulations to David! :thumbup:
> Purple - I hope your eyes improve and belated Happy Birthday to your DH.
> After two days of wild wind and rain, today has dawned quite calm. My last day (until after Christmas) of putting Luke into nursery as PG will take him next Wednesday. He's not quite so upset going in, but he still cries and if you say, "Nursery" at any other time he says, "*No!* If it was up to me I'd leave it for another year, but unfortunately it's not my call - although she knows how I feel...it's difficult.


Lovely picture of a happy boy! Glad to hear your storms have abated.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I will take those sweet sugar plum dreams very soon as I am off to bed in a minute.
> 
> Glad to hear you are back safe and sound from the airport. Stay warm now.


Good night Cathy, hope you get the sugar plum dreams.

Was good to not have to be out driving in it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just post them for all of us! Please......lol


jheiens said:


> *Rookie*, the oatmeal cookies are Susan's recipe. I'll see if I can get it from her and dig out the others tomorrow. Okay? I've made myself a note to remind me.
> 
> Any others?
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Loved your photos; such scenic views of your area though treacherous driving I'm sure. Got a chuckle of your grocery buggy and "I went in for 3 items" comment. I do that ALL the time. LOL


NanaCaren said:


> Driving to the airport was my trade off for not having to go on this photo shoot. I just drop off and drive away most times. I would rather use the airport just outside Watertown, much closer. Freezing rain is no fun.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, Bravo to David. Will he become a minister of a church?

Here's to him making his dreams come true and to you for supporting him. Believe me, I know what a big part you play in him being able to do this, evidenced by your move in the beginning, so in all truth, it is Bravo to both of you. Well done!!!
Timely change for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Think you need to go back to kindergarten to learn to count.
> Snow looks such fun to me (but I know it isn't really!)


It was when we played in it. With the grandchildren, we take them sledding, lie in the snow and make snow angels, make snowmen. I used to ice skate and do cross country. There is something so wonderful out in the snow but once I went to work and was driving in good or bad weather I learned to dislike it. You remind me that it truly can be magical.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-304908-1.html#6499346 photos of our KP Christmas party posted on KP for us.
I should be going to bed but instead I'm going thorugh the digest!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Driving to the airport was my trade off for not having to go on this photo shoot. I just drop off and drive away most times. I would rather use the airport just outside Watertown, much closer. Freezing rain is no fun.


Your shopping trips are like my daughter's. How 2 or 3 items manage to fill a grocery cart is a mystery. I thank God for her every day. She willingly shops so I don't have to. I think it's been most 2 years since I was in a store. Don't get me wrong...I shop way too much online.
I really am glad you're safely home but the pictures are beautiful. That's my favorite kind of snow...almost a 1,000 miles away!!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Angelam - Sorry to hear about your cousin.
> Darowil - Many congratulations to David! :thumbup:
> Purple - I hope your eyes improve and belated Happy Birthday to your DH.
> After two days of wild wind and rain, today has dawned quite calm. My last day (until after Christmas) of putting Luke into nursery as PG will take him next Wednesday. He's not quite so upset going in, but he still cries and if you say, "Nursery" at any other time he says, "*No!* If it was up to me I'd leave it for another year, but unfortunately it's not my call - although she knows how I feel...it's difficult.


Awwwww, so sweet. 
I know putting him in nursery is torture for you. We know Luke will survive, but hope you do. Does seem unnecessary when you know friends with children so he would get socialization and it would be fun.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Angelam - Sorry to hear about your cousin.
> Darowil - Many congratulations to David! :thumbup:
> Purple - I hope your eyes improve and belated Happy Birthday to your DH.
> After two days of wild wind and rain, today has dawned quite calm. My last day (until after Christmas) of putting Luke into nursery as PG will take him next Wednesday. He's not quite so upset going in, but he still cries and if you say, "Nursery" at any other time he says, "*No!* If it was up to me I'd leave it for another year, but unfortunately it's not my call - although she knows how I feel...it's difficult.


Oh, I just love "our" Luke. His pictures are always such a delight. I would be hard pressed to leave him crying at the nursery. His picture always starts my day off right!!
Junek


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Okay, *Gwen*, I'll find the cookie recipes and post. Not likely before tonight because DGGD is coming shortly and Susan has gone to the house for today (one of the recipes is hers and I don't know where it is located) and she will go from there to a volunteer activity at the Mall for one of the local charity groups which has contributed to her non-profit for the goslings. May not see her again until tomorrow.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hope Julie was able to sleep last night and that all works out much better than she ever expected. May there be a plan in all this that we don't see yet so that she can enjoy her life and have some peace when everything finally settles down.

Purple, Sure hope your eyes get better. Of course, that means you probably won't get to read this, but healing wishes and some time off the computer at Christmas is good. I've been trying to spend less time but not sure I've succeeded. :wink: 

Saw talk of going to the grocery store and coming out with more. Went in to get 3 things and came out with 15. My thinking was that I will need these things and am saving myself a trip. :thumbup: 

Spoke with DS and he said he was fine. Think he doesn't want me to worry. DH said it was horrible just driving home from work. Yesterday was much better though. The roads were clear here but walking was treacherous with slippery slush. I really walked with care. I'm officially an old person. Young people around me were zipping by me with no problems at all. :? :XD: :XD: :XD: DH had a concert to attend last night and he is now officially on vacation. I bought some wine but had been up since 5 am., so was almost asleep when he got home. Managed to have a glass and promptly fell asleep. We got the computer to work up in the bedroom. YAY Thought we would need another modem. So I was able to be comfortable as we watched a program on Netflix. Well, I watched about 20 min. 

Thinking of Valerie in Ireland. She was hoping to get rid of that infection that lasted for months while she was undergoing chemo. I hope and pray she is well. Such an accomplished & lovely lady. 

I looked up all those wonderful areas of Blakewell, Cloud, Wildboarclough, & Cat & the Fiddle on Google and was able to then see photos of the area. Thank you TNS and Norma for sharing how wonderful these areas are. Beautiful.

Hope you all have a wonderful day whatever time it is for you and those of you in the night-time, sweet dreams. See you later.:thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Had knitting group here. Tried four times to start Selbu modern hat pattern. It is fair isle. Honestly. Counted stitches, checked math for number of stitches times repeats. Something is off. Usually enjoy fair isle and watching pattern develop. Try another day or another pattern.


Hope you get the hat pattern started correctly. I usually try to start new items at home so I have no distractions. Been a long time since I've done fair isle but always used markers for repeats so I got it right.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 wrote:
Had knitting group here. Tried four times to start Selbu modern hat pattern. It is fair isle. Honestly. Counted stitches, checked math for number of stitches times repeats. Something is off. Usually enjoy fair isle and watching pattern develop. Try another day or another pattern.



Kansas g-ma said:


> Hope you get the hat pattern started correctly. I usually try to start new items at home so I have no distractions. Been a long time since I've done fair isle but always used markers for repeats so I got it right.


I was wondering if perhaps there was an error in the pattern. Maybe it is just needing to be alone to do it. Amazes me how some people can work on lace and complicated patterns with others around at the Guild meetings. Error or needing time alone, hope you get it figured out Sassafrass. I'm sure it will be quite lovely.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Netflix has a new series on called Marco Polo. Can't wait to watch it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Enjoying grandparents may be part of Luke's distress-- it is too good being with you. This must be SO hard on both of you.

Caren, enjoyed your snow pix but kept thinking, "Sure glad it isn't me!" We will get it soon enough.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

NanaCaren Strangely I didn't find what I had gone into the store for.[/quote said:


> Now that REALLY is true!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

some more pictures from my sister.
The little boy in the picture with Santa is her son taken in 1986 when he was 6 yrs old. Can't believe he's that old!
This is the "real" Santa Claus that used to be at a large department store in Richmond, VA. Sadly, like so many older stores, it's been gone for years.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-304908-1.html#6499346 photos of our KP Christmas party posted on KP for us.
> I should be going to bed but instead I'm going thorugh the digest!


What wonderful photos -- quite a great group. Looks like lots of fun and good food.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

It's raining, it's pouring....floods and mudslides in L.A. I think we are ok. California needs rain badly. 
Guess I'll try one more time with Fair Isle. If it doesn't work I have a Fair Isle book. This, Was a free download from Ravelry.
Spider, there are five of us in knitting group. We all do our own thing. Nice way to spend an afternoon.
Oh dear, doesn't seem fair that our Luke has to go to nursery school.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I hope all on the west coast are safe in this storm. I know they need the water (just unfortunate that it's all coming at once). 

On the recipes--I used to make divinity every year until the stand mixer burned out on me (haven't been able to replace it). My small mixer just won't handle it.

The fox hood is done except for sewing on the ears. I want to put a little more black around the edges, as I don't like the color showing through. Going to try and get the fruitcake made sometime before the weekend is over.

We have a couple birthdays coming up, don't we? I'll say happy happy in advance, in case I miss it later.

Hope everyone is well. Hugs & blessings!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

June, great pictures but you didn't post the one of you & your daughters that she put on her blog to wish you happy birthday this weekend. It's a great picture soon.

Kate, I think Luke is one of the happiest children I've seen, every picture he's smiling. To bad nursery school is such a trial for him & hard on grandma too.

Dessert Joy, I'm glad you're getting some rain but avoiding the floods, why can't the weather provide moderation?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I hope all on the west coast are safe in this storm. I know they need the water (just unfortunate that it's all coming at once).
> 
> On the recipes--I used to make divinity every year until the stand mixer burned out on me (haven't been able to replace it). My small mixer just won't handle it.
> 
> ...


I use the stand mixer now, but in the past and especially growing up, we'd finish the stirring by hand...of course, we had 5-6 people around to take over when one person's hand got tired. I thought doing it by hand was the only way too be really sure the mixture was caught right at the moment of changing texture...now I can tell by how it looks in the mixer---it's still important to get the drops out on the paper quickly though. My one daughter and I are pros at doing this together we've done it so many times.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I want you all to meet the newest member of the family---no name yet --- but obviously a love match between rescue kitty and DGD.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I want you all to meet the newest member of the family---no name yet --- but obviously a love match between rescue kitty and DGD.


What beauties! Looks like the start of a long and wonderful friendship. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love divinity! Last time I made it I tried a microwave recipe and burned both hands badly enough to have to go to the emergency room. Haven't made any since but sure do love it. Hammy....now that I have the kitchenaid mixer perhaps I should try to make some. Will have to look for a recipe it has been so long since I last did it. Anyone have a good recipe for divinity?



Sorlenna said:


> I hope all on the west coast are safe in this storm. I know they need the water (just unfortunate that it's all coming at once).
> 
> On the recipes--I used to make divinity every year until the stand mixer burned out on me (haven't been able to replace it). My small mixer just won't handle it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a cute kitty....looks like he/she is smiling and quite content.


RookieRetiree said:


> I want you all to meet the newest member of the family---no name yet --- but obviously a love match between rescue kitty and DGD.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> some more pictures from my sister.
> The little boy in the picture with Santa is her son taken in 1986 when he was 6 yrs old. Can't believe he's that old!
> This is the "real" Santa Claus that used to be at a large department store in Richmond, VA. Sadly, like so many older stores, it's been gone for years.
> Junek


Love them all. Sleeping Santa with sleeping baby is precious.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I want you all to meet the newest member of the family---no name yet --- but obviously a love match between rescue kitty and DGD.


So cute!!! She/he reminds me of the cat, Baby, I had before the one I have now. He was solid gray. If I caught his eye, would come to me without me saying a word.
I know the new kitty and DGD will have fun growing up together!!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> It's raining, it's pouring....floods and mudslides in L.A. I think we are ok. California needs rain badly.
> Guess I'll try one more time with Fair Isle. If it doesn't work I have a Fair Isle book. This, Was a free download from Ravelry.
> Spider, there are five of us in knitting group. We all do our own thing. Nice way to spend an afternoon.
> Oh dear, doesn't seem fair that our Luke has to go to nursery school.


Oh no to the LA flooding and mudslides. So dangerous.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Love them all. Sleeping Santa with sleeping baby is precious.


Obviously, that Santa enjoys his job!! I thought it was so cute!
I'm sure the parents treasured it!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I want you all to meet the newest member of the family---no name yet --- but obviously a love match between rescue kitty and DGD.


How lovely, a very special bond developing for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love divinity! Last time I made it I tried a microwave recipe and burned both hands badly enough to have to go to the emergency room. Haven't made any since but sure do love it. Hammy....now that I have the kitchenaid mixer perhaps I should try to make some. Will have to look for a recipe it has been so long since I last did it. Anyone have a good recipe for divinity?


How awful. Was this because of the divinity acting differently from being in the microwave?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Obviously, that Santa enjoys his job!! I thought it was so cute!
> I'm sure the parents treasured it!
> Junek


Yes, and I know grandson looks completely different now. Would be a little heavier on Santa's knee too. Do you know they don't have heavy Santa's in some other countries. I was so surprised at skinny Santas.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love divinity! Last time I made it I tried a microwave recipe and burned both hands badly enough to have to go to the emergency room. Haven't made any since but sure do love it. Hammy....now that I have the kitchenaid mixer perhaps I should try to make some. Will have to look for a recipe it has been so long since I last did it. Anyone have a good recipe for divinity?


I do have a good one--I'll dig it up for you in a bit.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Edit - Bonnie mentioned your birthday coming up soon June. Thanks Bonnie!! See it is the 14th. I'm sure it will be wonderful. You are a gift on here, so we are the ones that got the gift. :wink:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Oh, I just love "our" Luke. His pictures are always such a delight. I would be hard pressed to leave him crying at the nursery. His picture always starts my day off right!!
> Junek


Thank you June and everyone else who has commented on Luke's picture. Well, he went into nursery not too badly today and when I went back for him he didn't see me at first so I got to watch him for a couple of minutes and he seemed quite happy. He was banging on a tambourine and then had a set of bells to shake and the Nursery leader said, (tellingly, I thought!)"We even got some smiles from him today" - this said about the smiliest wee boy out! Hopefully he is beginning to get used to it, but unfortunately that's him finished until the 7th of January when we'll no doubt have to start all over again!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I want you all to meet the newest member of the family---no name yet --- but obviously a love match between rescue kitty and DGD.


Gorgeous photos!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

We have had lots of rain and wind, and luckily we are in a valley and it hasn't been too bad. Vancouver (Delta) area and the coast have had huge waves. We are inland and weren't affected that much. It was still very warm and right now it is very nice out. The Prairies (Calgary Area) is very cold and lots of snow so we are doing very well.

A friend of mine sent me a ball of Red heart Boutique Chic
dark grey yarn- It has a number of fir balls attached. I thought I wouldn't like the scarf it made. I used #l5 US needles and knit the scarf for my dil. It is very pretty.

She wears a lot of scarves and I think it will be something she will love. I am attaching a picture as it is very
unusual.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Here's the divinity recipe. What I like about it is that it gives approximate times for things to happen--I tended not to mix it enough at the end and used to end up with marshmallow creme a lot. LOL

Basic Divinity

2 1/2 cups sugar
1/2 cup light corn syrup (I use the clear Karo)
1/2 cup water
2 egg whites
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 or 2 drops food coloring if desired (I prefer mine snow white)
1/2 cup chopped nuts if desired

In heavy saucepan, combine sugar, light corn syrup, and water. Cook over medium-high heat to boiling, stirring constantly with a wooden spoon to dissolve sugar. This should take 5-7 minutes. Clip candy thermometer to side of pan.

Cook over medium heat without stirring until mixture reaches 260F (hard ball stage). Mixture should boil evenly over entire surface; this should take about 15 minutes.

Remove from heat and remove thermometer from pan. In large mixer bowl, beat egg whites on medium speed until stiff peaks form.

Gradually pour hot mixture in a thin stream (slightly less than 1/8" diameter) over egg whites, beating with the mixer on high speed and scraping the sides of the bowl occasionally. This should take about 3 minutes (you must add the mixture slowly).

Add vanilla and (if desired) food coloring. Continue beating with mixer on high speed, scraping the sides of the bowl occasionally, just until the mixture starts to loss its gloss. When beaters are lifted, mixture should fall in a ribbon but mound on itself and not disappear into remaining mixture. Final beating should take 5-6 minutes.

Drop a spoonful onto waxed paper. If it stays mounded in a soft shape, it is beaten properly; add nuts if desired. Drop by teaspoons onto a baking sheet lined with waxed paper (work quickly).

*IF the mixture flattens when first dropped onto the waxed paper, beat 30 seconds to 1 minute more and then check again to see if stays mounded.

**IF the mixture is too stiff to spoon and has a rough surface, beat in _hot_ water, a few drops at a time, until it is a softer consistency.

Store in airtight container. Makes about 40 pieces.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I want you all to meet the newest member of the family---no name yet --- but obviously a love match between rescue kitty and DGD.


What beauties!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love divinity! Last time I made it I tried a microwave recipe and burned both hands badly enough to have to go to the emergency room. Haven't made any since but sure do love it. Hammy....now that I have the kitchenaid mixer perhaps I should try to make some. Will have to look for a recipe it has been so long since I last did it. Anyone have a good recipe for divinity?


I have a two part one that works in all weather-- would sure be necessary today as this is our 4th day of grey, cloudy, damp weather. I'll try to remember to post it later.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lovely pictures of Luke and rescue kitty and DGD. We had a grey kitty named Smokey, lived a good long life. June which daughter is which in the picture of you on the blog?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, and I know grandson looks completely different now. Would be a little heavier on Santa's knee too. Do you know they don't have heavy Santa's in some other countries. I was so surprised at skinny Santas.


It was my nephew, Marshall, with Santa. 
This picture was taken last Christmas of my sister, Dianne, Marshall and JR, her DH who is her second DH.
We're so used to the chubby, bowl full of jelly Santas, it's hard to associate with the skinny ones!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Edit - Bonnie mentioned your birthday coming up soon June. Thanks Bonnie!! See it is the 14th. I'm sure it will be wonderful. You are a gift on here, so we are the ones that got the gift. :wink:


How sweet of you to say!! Thank you.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> We have had lots of rain and wind, and luckily we are in a valley and it hasn't been too bad. Vancouver (Delta) area and the coast have had huge waves. We are inland and weren't affected that much. It was still very warm and right now it is very nice out. The Prairies (Calgary Area) is very cold and lots of snow so we are doing very well.
> 
> A friend of mine sent me a ball of Red heart Boutique Chic
> dark grey yarn- It has a number of fir balls attached. I thought I wouldn't like the scarf it made. I used #l5 US needles and knit the scarf for my dil. It is very pretty.
> ...


That's very unusual. I know she'll love it. Glad the terrible winds aren't affecting you. The West coast of the U.S. has had some really bad weather. Well, the northeast has been very snowy but they expect it this time of the year!

Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the photos of the Santa and your nephew, June. I much prefer the old fashioned department store Santas like we had in Northern Iowa ---they actually talked to the kids not just there as a prop for the photos.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Lovely pictures of Luke and rescue kitty and DGD. We had a grey kitty named Smokey, lived a good long life. June which daughter is which in the picture of you on the blog?


The one on my right is DD #1, Donna, who lives in TX. And my right hand and guardian angel is Barb who lives with me and does all those things I can't and just don't want to do. They're both so very dear.
Since it's been mentioned twice, here's the picture. It was taken a couple of years ago. Every picture of me proves age hasn't treated me well. But it's better than the alternative!! ROFL!!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jknappva said:


> The one on my right is DD #1, Donna, who lives in TX. And my right hand and guardian angel is Barb who lives with me and does all those things I can't and just don't want to do. They're both so very dear.
> Since it's been mentioned twice, here's the picture. It was taken a couple of years ago. Every picture of me proves age hasn't treated me well. But it's better than the alternative!! ROFL!!
> Junek


Very lovely ladies --- thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> The one on my right is DD #1, Donna, who lives in TX. And my right hand and guardian angel is Barb who lives with me and does all those things I can't and just don't want to do. They're both so very dear.
> Since it's been mentioned twice, here's the picture. It was taken a couple of years ago. Every picture of me proves age hasn't treated me well. But it's better than the alternative!! ROFL!!
> Junek


All I see is that beautiful smile, and that doesn't change!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> All I see is that beautiful smile, and that doesn't change!


Thank you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very lovely ladies --- thanks for sharing.


Thank you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> Angelam - Sorry to hear about your cousin.
> Darowil - Many congratulations to David! :thumbup:
> Purple - I hope your eyes improve and belated Happy Birthday to your DH.
> After two days of wild wind and rain, today has dawned quite calm. My last day (until after Christmas) of putting Luke into nursery as PG will take him next Wednesday. He's not quite so upset going in, but he still cries and if you say, "Nursery" at any other time he says, "*No!* If it was up to me I'd leave it for another year, but unfortunately it's not my call - although she knows how I feel...it's difficult.


It is so wonderful to see our Luke smiling and enjoying Grandma time.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew completed the cat with window picture and is now working on the second cat drawing for the same person. Check out those tiny pencil strokes.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

jheiens said:


> There is also a request for German cut-out cookies from my childhood. We paint them with egg yolk paint before baking and they come out looking like stained glass--great for dunking into a glass of milk or a cup of hot coffee. They seldom break up after dunking and have a very mild nutmeg flavor.....
> What are your favorites?
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Joy, I would love the recipe for the German cut-out cookies please. My GD is working on heritage in school and has chosen to do her report on our German part. She keeps talking about some kind of cookie with red in the center and I wonder if this could be it? She is doing all research and writing of the report at school so I am a little out of the loop on that. Quick question....are Reuben sandwiches a German food?

One of my favorite cookies were my Grandmother's Knot Cookies. A stiff dough tied into a knot shape, baked then dipped in an icing. Simple. I have not baked for the holidays in years.

Evelyn


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> The one on my right is DD #1, Donna, who lives in TX. And my right hand and guardian angel is Barb who lives with me and does all those things I can't and just don't want to do. They're both so very dear.
> Since it's been mentioned twice, here's the picture. It was taken a couple of years ago. Every picture of me proves age hasn't treated me well. But it's better than the alternative!! ROFL!!
> Junek


June what I see is three beautiful smiles from 3 beautiful people. Bless you all!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

pacer said:


> Matthew completed the cat with window picture and is now working on the second cat drawing for the same person. Check out those tiny pencil strokes.


Matthews second cat pictures are even better than the first portrait. I hope he is pleased with his work, so intricate.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

pacer said:


> Matthew completed the cat with window picture and is now working on the second cat drawing for the same person. Check out those tiny pencil strokes.


Matthew, these are wonderful-- I love them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> It's raining, it's pouring....floods and mudslides in L.A. I think we are ok. California needs rain badly.
> .


Why does it need to come all at once- or like us the other day just enough to be raining and not want to be in it (or cricket not able to be played) but not enough to be any use.
In for a reasonably hot day today- 34, I guess low 90s. Especially for sitting outside all day, though I have often been in much hotter weather.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I want you all to meet the newest member of the family---no name yet --- but obviously a love match between rescue kitty and DGD.


Congrats on the new kitty, DGD sure does look like she likes it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jknappva said:


> The one on my right is DD #1, Donna, who lives in TX. And my right hand and guardian angel is Barb who lives with me and does all those things I can't and just don't want to do. They're both so very dear.
> Since it's been mentioned twice, here's the picture. It was taken a couple of years ago. Every picture of me proves age hasn't treated me well. But it's better than the alternative!! ROFL!!
> Junek


June, I love the picture of you and your daughters. Three lovely ladies indeed!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

June, That is a lovely picture of you and your daughters. Wonderful smiles.

I am feeling slightly guilty but also somewhat satisfied. I was in the midst of doing some cleaning when the phone rang, with the same sales call we receive almost daily (sometimes twice a day). The caller claims to be an engineer with Windows and tries to tell you something is wrong with your computer and I assume will then try to sell you something to fix it. I think they prey on older people. DH has told them several times that we are on the Do Not Call List for telemarketers (a lot of good that list does us), but that does absolutely nothing to stop the calls. The calls come so frequently, and at such inopportune times that it is very frustrating. So today, the caller (sounds like they are calling from another country) identified himself as Jack Robinson, and I asked him if he was the Jack who jumped over the candlestick and recited the rhyme to him. (Jack be nimble, Jack be quick) This threw him off a bit and he said, quite haughtily, that his NAME was Jack Robinson. I let him talk on for awhile and then said, But did you ever jump over a candlestick? He hung up on me. It was probably petty of me, but I have to say it felt good to waste some of their time.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I want you all to meet the newest member of the family---no name yet --- but obviously a love match between rescue kitty and DGD.


She/he looks like one of Matthews drawings! Looks like he'll have another model to draw! DGD is obviously entranced by your newest family member!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> The one on my right is DD #1, Donna, who lives in TX. And my right hand and guardian angel is Barb who lives with me and does all those things I can't and just don't want to do. They're both so very dear.
> Since it's been mentioned twice, here's the picture. It was taken a couple of years ago. Every picture of me proves age hasn't treated me well. But it's better than the alternative!! ROFL!!
> Junek


You all look so happy.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

angelam said:


> She/he looks like one of Matthews drawings! Looks like he'll have another model to draw! DGD is obviously entranced by your newest family member!


That is only if Rookie says Matthew can draw from her photograph. He likes to have permission before drawing from people's pictures which I think is a good decision on his part. I do love the picture of the cat with his eyes closed though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> June, That is a lovely picture of you and your daughters. Wonderful smiles.
> 
> I am feeling slightly guilty but also somewhat satisfied. I was in the midst of doing some cleaning when the phone rang, with the same sales call we receive almost daily (sometimes twice a day). The caller claims to be an engineer with Windows and tries to tell you something is wrong with your computer and I assume will then try to sell you something to fix it. I think they prey on older people. DH has told them several times that we are on the Do Not Call List for telemarketers (a lot of good that list does us), but that does absolutely nothing to stop the calls. The calls come so frequently, and at such inopportune times that it is very frustrating. So today, the caller (sounds like they are calling from another country) identified himself as Jack Robinson, and I asked him if he was the Jack who jumped over the candlestick and recited the rhyme to him. (Jack be nimble, Jack be quick) This threw him off a bit and he said, quite haughtily, that his NAME was Jack Robinson. I let him talk on for awhile and then said, But did you ever jump over a candlestick? He hung up on me. It was probably petty of me, but I have to say it felt good to waste some of their time.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I must admit to sometimes leading them on just to see how far they will go- like trying to convince me that my Windows is not working even when I have told them that I have an apple. They seem to have finally given up- a few 'oh no the windows on my apple is not working maybe got through. Or they have moved onto another country. I have heard of someone agreeing with them and asking if they were come and wash her windows for her as she really couldn't reach them.
Or the mobile phone company charging me twice what I was currently paying for less and still trying to tell me that there offer was better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> That is only if Rookie says Matthew can draw from her photograph. He likes to have permission before drawing from people's pictures which I think is a good decision on his part. I do love the picture of the cat with his eyes closed though.


Thats actually a very good principle to work off. Most people wouldn't mind but some would object.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

darowil said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I must admit to sometimes leading them on just to see how far they will go- like trying to convince me that my Windows is not working even when I have told them that I have an apple. They seem to have finally given up- a few 'oh no the windows on my apple is not working maybe got through. Or they have moved onto another country. I have heard of someone agreeing with them and asking if they were come and wash her windows for her as she really couldn't reach them.
> Or the mobile phone company charging me twice what I was currently paying for less and still trying to tell me that there offer was better.


Seems to be a worldwide problem! I like your comebacks too!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jknappva said:


> It was my nephew, Marshall, with Santa.
> This picture was taken last Christmas of my sister, Dianne, Marshall and JR, her DH who is her second DH.
> We're so used to the chubby, bowl full of jelly Santas, it's hard to associate with the skinny ones!
> Junek


That is a lovely photo. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pacer said:


> Matthew completed the cat with window picture and is now working on the second cat drawing for the same person. Check out those tiny pencil strokes.


Those are great. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

June you all look very happy to be together and you have a beautiful smile which your daughters mirror.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I must admit to sometimes leading them on just to see how far they will go- like trying to convince me that my Windows is not working even when I have told them that I have an apple. They seem to have finally given up- a few 'oh no the windows on my apple is not working maybe got through. Or they have moved onto another country. I have heard of someone agreeing with them and asking if they were come and wash her windows for her as she really couldn't reach them.
> Or the mobile phone company charging me twice what I was currently paying for less and still trying to tell me that there offer was better.


I used to sometimes say, "Oh, you want to talk to ______ about that. Hold on," and put the phone down and walk away. We haven't gotten any calls lately. But I do get two letters a week on average from an internet company telling me to switch providers--the weird thing is that they come from the company I've had for over a year now! :roll: Talk about the left hand not knowing what the right is doing!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*EJS*, my German cookie recipe does not have any thing on or in them if I don't want to put it there. We eat them plain or with the egg yolk paint to make them look like stained glass windows. They are delicious with a glass of cold mike or a cup of hot coffee--for those of you who prefer that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

June, great photo of you & d daughters. Lovely smiling faces.
ChrisE, we get lots of calls too. We also get the ones where you have won a cruis if you will just give them a credit card to guarantee the trip( they think we are stupid). Anyway, one of my neighbors is a real talker, he asked them would it be OK if he took this person, then went on for 5 or more minutes about that, then said well, wait a minute, maybe I should take so & so & carried on again. After him talking away for 30 minutes, they hung u p on him & he's not had another call. DH keeps threatening to blow a referee whistle into the phone on them. We are also on the do not call list.
Well, must get out the door to take GD to gymnastics. DIL called to say has to work again tonight, on call so the kids will stay until tomorrow now.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

angelam said:


> She/he looks like one of Matthews drawings! Looks like he'll have another model to draw! DGD is obviously entranced by your newest family member!


That is only if Rookie says Matthew can draw from her photograph. He likes to have permission before drawing from people's pictures which I think is a good decision on his part. I do love the picture of the cat with his eyes closed though.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

ChrisEl said:


> I am feeling slightly guilty but also somewhat satisfied. I was in the midst of doing some cleaning when the phone rang, with the same sales call we receive almost daily (sometimes twice a day). The caller claims to be an engineer with Windows and tries to tell you something is wrong with your computer and I assume will then try to sell you something to fix it. I think they prey on older people. DH has told them several times that we are on the Do Not Call List for telemarketers (a lot of good that list does us), but that does absolutely nothing to stop the calls. The calls come so frequently, and at such inopportune times that it is very frustrating. So today, the caller (sounds like they are calling from another country) identified himself as Jack Robinson, and I asked him if he was the Jack who jumped over the candlestick and recited the rhyme to him. (Jack be nimble, Jack be quick) This threw him off a bit and he said, quite haughtily, that his NAME was Jack Robinson. I let him talk on for awhile and then said, But did you ever jump over a candlestick? He hung up on me. It was probably petty of me, but I have to say it felt good to waste some of their time.


I am howling with laughter! Don't think I've ever had a "Jack" but that was quick! Might even get you off their list. I threatened one with turning his company over to the FCC (not sure that is who it should be, probably his company doesn't exist) because of Do Not Call. That helps for a short time.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew completed the cat with window picture and is now working on the second cat drawing for the same person. Check out those tiny pencil strokes.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hope Samis OK he is not usually late.
I am posting the summary here- could someone cit and paste it into the new one for me please when it opens as I am on my way out the door for the day. Hope it all works out right as I don't have time to fix it!
*SUMMARY 4 DECEMBER 2014*

*Sams* left arm is still not good but he feels that much of it is arthritis which has been worsened by the immobility with the break and so is not likely to improve much and needs to learn how to live with it. His leg is improving slowly.

Puplover and Rookie had a lovely catch up and *Gwen* put off seeing Marianne because she thought she should spend time wither DH instead. Planning on going this week instead.

This weeks computer problems have hit *Dreamweaver*- and not satisfied with one all the devices are playing up at the same time.

*Tami_ohio* has been struggling this week and *Jknappva and angelam* have both lost cousins recently reminding them that we never know what is coming.

*Silverowl* popped in to say that Pauls father is not doing well and so she has little spare time for KTP. Bella *Pacers*2yo family friend is still very unwell and needed surgery this week to replace a feeding tube that had been dislodged. *Chrisel* had minor surgery last week and was still drained from this. *Patocenzio* has had a cold for a couple of weeks. *Kate* had an outing planned wither friends but had to pull out because of diarohea. As she had Luke later in the week I assume she settled and was feeling OK by then.

Now for the good health news *EJS* finally has her new glasses and is now getting used to them- she is though also congested. And *Ohio Joys* grandson Tim has surprised the doctors with how well he has gone without medication and are planning ot remove the pump that had been delivering this medication sometime.

Some bad weather in a number of areas impacting on our members*Caren* needed to drive to the airport but fortunately had Jamie for company and *Cashmeregmas* son has been travelling at night-but is OK.

*Julie* has had a tough couple of weeks with the house agent which culminated in her being given 90 days notice so she is looking for somewhere else to move to and needing to pack up 13 years worth of accumulated gear- including much of Fales. She is taking the agent and owner to the Tribunal because fo the way she has been treated by them over this issue.

*Kehinkle* popped in quickly as well.

And *Pacers* Matthew best friend is getting married soon with a Bridal Shower at the end of the month.

*Ohio Joys* received a;lovely bag of yarn via the Guild from a friends estate.

And *darowils* DH finished his Bachelor of Theology after only 28 years.

*Rookie* got a new kitten overnight (well I guess it was really day for her but while I was sleeping!)

*Kates* luke seems to be starting to settle in Nursery school- just in time for a Christmas break

Photos 4th December, 2014
4  *Purple*  Frosty morning
5  *Caren*  Coffee
11  *Cashmeregma*  Coffee cup
13  *Pacer*  Knitting/Matthews drawing
15  *Shirley*  Pacers knitted bell
19  *Khinkle*  Wool mincer/Lila and Santa
21  *Lurker*  Kotuku by Rei Hamon
23  *Cashmeregma*  Racoon
24  *Pacer*  Matthews cat drawing/dishcloth
25  *Purple*  GKs in the kitchen
27 - *Pacer*  Matthews cat
28  *Gwen*  Christmas ornaments
30  *EJS*  Selfie with new glasses
36  *Purple*  Christmas tree
37  *Melyn*  Lazy susan
38  *Tami*  Lazy susan
43  *Pacer*  Updated cat picture (and again on p84)
45  *Melyn*  Fingerless gloves
46  *EJS*  Canyon Lake
47  *Sugarsugar*  DD & Serena
49  *Purple*  Drunken angel
51  *jknappva*  Gypsy
53  *melyn*  Fast fruitcakes
55- *Pacer*  Bernat yarn
56  *Designer*  Pacers Bernat yarn (better pic)
58  *Caren*  Snow
60  *Designer*  Stashbuster sweater for DGD
65  *Caren*  Snow pics
66 - *Sorlenna*  Racoon hat
69  *Caren*  Snow pics/Ki73
73  *Cashmeregma*  Snow pics
78  *Caren*  Snow/cart/Blackriver
79  *Kate*  Happy Luke
81  *jknappva*  Sisters pics
82  *Rookie*  New cat and DGD
83 - *Designer*  Scarf
83- *jknappva*- 2 family photos including her and her daughters.

Recipes
2  *Bulldog*  Jynx & Jerrys bread pudding
30  *Cashmeregma*  Salt & vinegar kale chips
31  *CrisEL*  Mexican cooking for children (link) 
56  *Pacer*  Ham and scalloped potatoes 
83 - *Sorlenna* - Divinity


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my computer has been down since yesterday - picked up a bug - ron just left and I am up and running. my opening is not quite finished - however I am going to start the ktp and will give out the final dessert recipes I was going to finish with. sorry for the delay. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-305260-1.html#6501946


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I'll do it Margaret.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

TWO PART DIVINITY Recipe (adapted from Meta Givens Encyclopedia of Cooking, 1947) Works in damp weather.
First Part:
1 C chopped nuts (optional)
1 C sugar
1/2 C water
1/8 tsp cream of tartar
3 egg whites at room temp.
Have a wet pastry brush ready and waxed paper for dropping pieces (or butter an 8 inch cake pan).

Second part: put into second saucepan:
2 C sugar
2/3 C white corn syrup
1/4 tsp salt
1/4 C water

Set nuts aside. Put sugar, water and cr/tartar into 1-qt saucepan. Stir well, then put over high heat and bring to a boil. Reduce heat just a bit and boil rapidly w/o stirring to a medium ball (240 F). Brush sides of pan down frequently with wet brush to prevent crystals from forming (would have to confess I never do this). Meanwhile, beat egg whites until stiff but not dry. When syrup reaches 240 F, remove from heat and quickly set second saucepan on heat while you beat first syrup slowly into egg whites. Beat continuously until stiff and shiny. Original recipe said to remove mixer but I did NOT. If not a good quality mixer it is hard on it to continue next part but I've never burned one out.

Second part: Boil this syrup to medium crack stage (280 F). Remove from heat and pour slowly over first mixture, beating constantly until very stiff. Stir in flavoring and nuts if desired. Drop rapidly by spoons onto waxed paper and let set up. Makes about 1 1/2 lbs. (alternatively, pour into greased pan if you want squares.)


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew completed the cat with window picture and is now working on the second cat drawing for the same person. Check out those tiny pencil strokes.


He's so talented!! I can almost feel the soft fur on the newest cat!! Wonderful!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> June what I see is three beautiful smiles from 3 beautiful people. Bless you all!


Thank you!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> June, That is a lovely picture of you and your daughters. Wonderful smiles.
> 
> I am feeling slightly guilty but also somewhat satisfied. I was in the midst of doing some cleaning when the phone rang, with the same sales call we receive almost daily (sometimes twice a day). The caller claims to be an engineer with Windows and tries to tell you something is wrong with your computer and I assume will then try to sell you something to fix it. I think they prey on older people. DH has told them several times that we are on the Do Not Call List for telemarketers (a lot of good that list does us), but that does absolutely nothing to stop the calls. The calls come so frequently, and at such inopportune times that it is very frustrating. So today, the caller (sounds like they are calling from another country) identified himself as Jack Robinson, and I asked him if he was the Jack who jumped over the candlestick and recited the rhyme to him. (Jack be nimble, Jack be quick) This threw him off a bit and he said, quite haughtily, that his NAME was Jack Robinson. I let him talk on for awhile and then said, But did you ever jump over a candlestick? He hung up on me. It was probably petty of me, but I have to say it felt good to waste some of their time.


I absolutely love it!!! At least you had some fun while being annoyed.
Since #1 daughter lives about 1,200 miles away in TX, her once a year visits are always special!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

angelam said:


> June, I love the picture of you and your daughters. Three lovely ladies indeed!


Thank you, Angela.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> You all look so happy.


We were. Since Donna lives so far away, she only visits once a year, so it's special!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> June you all look very happy to be together and you have a beautiful smile which your daughters mirror.


Thank you.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> June, great photo of you & d daughters. Lovely smiling faces.
> ChrisE, we get lots of calls too. We also get the ones where you have won a cruis if you will just give them a credit card to guarantee the trip( they think we are stupid). Anyway, one of my neighbors is a real talker, he asked them would it be OK if he took this person, then went on for 5 or more minutes about that, then said well, wait a minute, maybe I should take so & so & carried on again. After him talking away for 30 minutes, they hung u p on him & he's not had another call. DH keeps threatening to blow a referee whistle into the phone on them. We are also on the do not call list.
> Well, must get out the door to take GD to gymnastics. DIL called to say has to work again tonight, on call so the kids will stay until tomorrow now.


I didn't bother to put my new phone on the do not call list. It was a joke.
Once several years ago, this one person kept calling and wanting to talk with this woman...someone I'd never heard of. They had an accent and I don't know if they didn't understand me...but after they called about 6 times over and over, I finally said she's at the store,I'll have her call you when she gets back.
I don't know if they finally got the right number but they didn't call back!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No, it was my carelessness when uncovering it......live and learn. Needless to say I never did the recipe again and have no idea where it is.


Cashmeregma said:


> How awful. Was this because of the divinity acting differently from being in the microwave?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sorlenna!


Sorlenna said:


> Here's the divinity recipe.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My brother has been the Santa for the Aviation Museum in Oshkosh for about 20 years. Here's a few pictures of him this year. He LOVES doing it. DB is 71. He arrives by helicopter. This year he talked to over 300 children. Sorry 2 of them are so tiny but that is how I got them from him. 


RookieRetiree said:


> I love the photos of the Santa and your nephew, June. I much prefer the old fashioned department store Santas like we had in Northern Iowa ---they actually talked to the kids not just there as a prop for the photos.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think this is a wonderful picture of you and your daughters.


jknappva said:


> The one on my right is DD #1, Donna, who lives in TX. And my right hand and guardian angel is Barb who lives with me and does all those things I can't and just don't want to do. They're both so very dear.
> Since it's been mentioned twice, here's the picture. It was taken a couple of years ago. Every picture of me proves age hasn't treated me well. But it's better than the alternative!! ROFL!!
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Excellent. Will he add whiskers to the new one? He is so talented.



pacer said:


> Matthew completed the cat with window picture and is now working on the second cat drawing for the same person. Check out those tiny pencil strokes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love it! Lately on my cell phone I've been getting calls that are a recorded message saying someone in a correctional facility is trying to place a collect call to me and would I open an account and deposit $ so it can be made. I think NOT! Don't know anyone in prison nor do I want to. Bothers me how they could have gotten my cell #.



ChrisEl said:


> June, That is a lovely picture of you and your daughters. Wonderful smiles.
> 
> I am feeling slightly guilty but also somewhat satisfied. I was in the midst of doing some cleaning when the phone rang, with the same sales call we receive almost daily (sometimes twice a day). The caller claims to be an engineer with Windows and tries to tell you something is wrong with your computer and I assume will then try to sell you something to fix it. I think they prey on older people. DH has told them several times that we are on the Do Not Call List for telemarketers (a lot of good that list does us), but that does absolutely nothing to stop the calls. The calls come so frequently, and at such inopportune times that it is very frustrating. So today, the caller (sounds like they are calling from another country) identified himself as Jack Robinson, and I asked him if he was the Jack who jumped over the candlestick and recited the rhyme to him. (Jack be nimble, Jack be quick) This threw him off a bit and he said, quite haughtily, that his NAME was Jack Robinson. I let him talk on for awhile and then said, But did you ever jump over a candlestick? He hung up on me. It was probably petty of me, but I have to say it felt good to waste some of their time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks I've save your recipe also. 



Kansas g-ma said:


> TWO PART DIVINITY Recipe (adapted from Meta Givens Encyclopedia of Cooking, 1947) Works in damp weather.
> First Part:
> 1 C chopped nuts (optional)
> 1 C sugar
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew completed the cat with window picture and is now working on the second cat drawing for the same person. Check out those tiny pencil strokes.


They are wonderful, Matthew! You are getting better and better. your window looks so good. It sits out and shows up so well. Good job.

I love the new one too. You are improving every single animal. Keep up the good work Matthew!

I received a lovely Christmas card from Bonnie in Saskatchewan, (did you make it - it is so well done and I think it looks like one of a kind. I really like it).

A beautiful card from Lin as well. I love getting Christmas cards.

By the way. There is a possibility and I have been worrying about it. I sent out a birthday card to a friend the same day I wrote up the cards for the exchange, and I woke up with a dreadful feeling that I said Happy Birthday instead of Merry Christmas in one of my cards! So if you got a birthday card instead, please forgive a geriatric moment!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew completed the cat with window picture and is now working on the second cat drawing for the same person. Check out those tiny pencil strokes.


AMAZING!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

EJS said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Joy, I would love the recipe for the German cut-out cookies please. My GD is working on heritage in school and has chosen to do her report on our German part. She keeps talking about some kind of cookie with red in the center and I wonder if this could be it? She is doing all research and writing of the report at school so I am a little out of the loop on that. Quick question....are Reuben sandwiches a German food?
> 
> One of my favorite cookies were my Grandmother's Knot Cookies. A stiff dough tied into a knot shape, baked then dipped in an icing. Simple. I have not baked for the holidays in years.
> ...


I've seen many recipes for the knot cookies and think I'm going to try them this year---they sure look yummy.

http://www.grouprecipes.com/78260/italian-knot-cookies.html

I could see flavoring some of them with anise, and others with almond or lemon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> June, That is a lovely picture of you and your daughters. Wonderful smiles.
> 
> I am feeling slightly guilty but also somewhat satisfied. I was in the midst of doing some cleaning when the phone rang, with the same sales call we receive almost daily (sometimes twice a day). The caller claims to be an engineer with Windows and tries to tell you something is wrong with your computer and I assume will then try to sell you something to fix it. I think they prey on older people. DH has told them several times that we are on the Do Not Call List for telemarketers (a lot of good that list does us), but that does absolutely nothing to stop the calls. The calls come so frequently, and at such inopportune times that it is very frustrating. So today, the caller (sounds like they are calling from another country) identified himself as Jack Robinson, and I asked him if he was the Jack who jumped over the candlestick and recited the rhyme to him. (Jack be nimble, Jack be quick) This threw him off a bit and he said, quite haughtily, that his NAME was Jack Robinson. I let him talk on for awhile and then said, But did you ever jump over a candlestick? He hung up on me. It was probably petty of me, but I have to say it felt good to waste some of their time.


I think we've been getting the same calls....I have an air horn that I'm not above using if they keep being persistent...I just mark down the phone number and then answer the phone calls from that number with the air horn....they quickly stop.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> That is only if Rookie says Matthew can draw from her photograph. He likes to have permission before drawing from people's pictures which I think is a good decision on his part. I do love the picture of the cat with his eyes closed though.


Absolutely he can draw the cat from the photo...I'll even get a better shot if need be...I'm just curious about what they've named him....I think it's probably going to be Smokey the Cat.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes, Shirley, that was one of the cards I did at the class we went to. It was done with a template that is rolled through a machine, then folded & stamped. I didn't do very many but quite enjoyed it.


Designer1234 said:


> They are wonderful, Matthew! You are getting better and better. your window looks so good. It sits out and shows up so well. Good job.
> 
> I love the new one too. You are improving every single animal. Keep up the good work Matthew!
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Joy - those memories are some of the best. We were in the same situation a few times in our early years. But we were together and that was what meant the most. One year the boys and I were alone at Christmas-- Pat was in Egypt with the UN and I asked the boys what they wanted for Christmas dinner (I couldn't afford a turkey) and the boys decided they wanted 'hamburger, macaroni and ketchup mixed together- their very favorite of all the dishes. The had had it the night before. I did manage to buy some marshmallows and we toasted them in the kitchen. I also had chocolate pudding so we put the marshallows on top. They had a wonderful time. The next door neighbour whose husband was also away (we lived on the army base) came over with her 4 kids and we played games with the kiddies . It was a joyful Christmas as each of us had received a letter and a parcel the week before, for Christmas, from Egypt.

I never forgot that Christmas. It was a hard year but my friend and I really had a good time with the kiddies and it made it less lonely. I imagine a lot of us who were married many years ago remember those times. It was a different time and a different way of life then. No TV - (or if we had one we had black and white and wobbly rabbit ears. We sang Christmas carols and took the kids on a toboggan to see the Christmas lights around the park. The couples who were together had put up lights and all the 
'widows' were invited with their children on Christmas eve to go to the Army chapel for a Christmas service. It was not a bitter night but so beautiful. I knew he was in Egypt and more lonely for us than we were. At least the boys and I were together.

Memories. They make up the story of our lives.

*Do any of you ladies and gentleman want to tell us about a Christmas that was special* ?

That one and our first Christmas in NewZealand where we celebrated on the beach with our Volunteer fire Dept. friends was another one.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love it! Lately on my cell phone I've been getting calls that are a recorded message saying someone in a correctional facility is trying to place a collect call to me and would I open an account and deposit $ so it can be made. I think NOT! Don't know anyone in prison nor do I want to. Bothers me how they could have gotten my cell #.


Possibly just through random dialing. Maybe even with a computer that tries numbers and when one is legit, it dials and gets whomever it gets, in this case, you. Glad you were alert enough to pass it up!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No, it was my carelessness when uncovering it......live and learn. Needless to say I never did the recipe again and have no idea where it is.


I do the peanut brittle in the microwave and have to be very careful with it...boiling syrup is awfully hot!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Absolutely he can draw the cat from the photo...I'll even get a better shot if need be...I'm just curious about what they've named him....I think it's probably going to be Smokey the Cat. This is my DS and family's cat -- live in Wisconsin so I haven't actually met him yet.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Joy - those memories are some of the best. We were in the same situation a few times in our early years. But we were together and that was what meant the most. One year the boys and I were alone at Christmas-- Pat was in Egypt with the UN and I asked the boys what they wanted for Christmas dinner (I couldn't afford a turkey) and the boys decided they wanted 'hamburger, macaroni and ketchup mixed together- their very favorite of all the dishes. The had had it the night before. I did manage to buy some marshmallows and we toasted them in the kitchen. I also had chocolate pudding so we put the marshallows on top. They had a wonderful time. The next door neighbour whose husband was also away (we lived on the army base) came over with her 4 kids and we played games with the kiddies . It was a joyful Christmas as each of us had received a letter and a parcel the week before, for Christmas, from Egypt.
> 
> I never forgot that Christmas. It was a hard year but my friend and I really had a good time with the kiddies and it made it less lonely. I imagine a lot of us who were married many years ago remember those times. It was a different time and a different way of life then. No TV - (or if we had one we had black and white and wobbly rabbit ears. We sang Christmas carols and took the kids on a toboggan to see the Christmas lights around the park. The couples who were together had put up lights and all the
> 'widows' were invited with their children on Christmas eve to go to the Army chapel for a Christmas service. It was not a bitter night but so beautiful. I knew he was in Egypt and more lonely for us than we were. At least the boys and I were together.
> ...


We had a Christmas where the temperature was around 70 degrees and everyone was outside playing and riding bikes. Normally the temperature would be about 50 degrees cooler and we would have had snow. I imagine that Christmas would be more like our down under friends experience almost every Christmas.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a strange idea wanting to see yourDH!
> 
> Talking of husbands I took mine to the airport yesterday (strangely we wanted to see each other as well). He had just found out that the regulations for the degree he was doing have changed and he doesn't have to do the subject he was going to do next semester (he had done enough subjects but this one was a core subject and just been changed). So he has now completed his Bachelor of Theology. Vicky turns 29 next week and we left where we had been living on her first birthday so David could do a Bachelor of Theology. He did one year then decided it wasn't the thing to do yet (I had been telling him that since just before Vicky was born but what did I know?!). He then decided years later that he needed to do it again and was able to convince authorities that he had made use of what he had learnt over the years and so was allowed to use the first subjects- so the degree he started 28 years ago has finally been finished!


Congratulations to your DH!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> My brother has been the Santa for the Aviation Museum in Oshkosh for about 20 years. Here's a few pictures of him this year. He LOVES doing it. DB is 71. He arrives by helicopter. This year he talked to over 300 children. Sorry 2 of them are so tiny but that is how I got them from him.


That is great. Obviously the right man for the job :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My brother has been the Santa for the Aviation Museum in Oshkosh for about 20 years. Here's a few pictures of him this year. He LOVES doing it. DB is 71. He arrives by helicopter. This year he talked to over 300 children. Sorry 2 of them are so tiny but that is how I got them from him.


Your DB is making a lot of children very happy. He's a wonderful Santa!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I think this is a wonderful picture of you and your daughters.


Thank you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Joy - those memories are some of the best. We were in the same situation a few times in our early years. But we were together and that was what meant the most. One year the boys and I were alone at Christmas-- Pat was in Egypt with the UN and I asked the boys what they wanted for Christmas dinner (I couldn't afford a turkey) and the boys decided they wanted 'hamburger, macaroni and ketchup mixed together- their very favorite of all the dishes. The had had it the night before. I did manage to buy some marshmallows and we toasted them in the kitchen. I also had chocolate pudding so we put the marshallows on top. They had a wonderful time. The next door neighbour whose husband was also away (we lived on the army base) came over with her 4 kids and we played games with the kiddies . It was a joyful Christmas as each of us had received a letter and a parcel the week before, for Christmas, from Egypt.
> 
> I never forgot that Christmas. It was a hard year but my friend and I really had a good time with the kiddies and it made it less lonely. I imagine a lot of us who were married many years ago remember those times. It was a different time and a different way of life then. No TV - (or if we had one we had black and white and wobbly rabbit ears. We sang Christmas carols and took the kids on a toboggan to see the Christmas lights around the park. The couples who were together had put up lights and all the
> 'widows' were invited with their children on Christmas eve to go to the Army chapel for a Christmas service. It was not a bitter night but so beautiful. I knew he was in Egypt and more lonely for us than we were. At least the boys and I were together.
> ...


When my boys were 3 and 4 (before my girls were born) my husband had just changed jobs and money was very scarce. When asked what they wanted for Christmas, they both asked for notebooks,paper and pencils. They both.loved to draw even though they never had the talent or ambition later to continue it.
We always seemed to manage to have a turkey.
Since my father died the year before I married and my sister was just a baby, she and my mom always celebrated Christmas and Thanksgiving with us. We may not have had a lot of money but the house was always full of love and good times!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Possibly just through random dialing. Maybe even with a computer that tries numbers and when one is legit, it dials and gets whomever it gets, in this case, you. Glad you were alert enough to pass it up!


Someone called my mother very late one Sat.night telling her she'd won a gym membership. She was mad as fire. She asked him what the he## she was supposed to do with a gym membership since she was 80 yrs old and just managed to walk. They never called back. She exaggerated a little since she still maintained a large yard a flower garden!
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello all. Well the house has sold and I am now up in Lancashire with my sister. It was a very hectic few days, we were let down by the charity that was collecting the furniture that I didn't want to take so it had to Go to the tip. The council promised cones for saving parking space and they failed to show. However the House clearance man turned up and the removers were prompt efficient happy and hard working. Then my son and I did the last cleaning and I had a lovely meal at my friend's home and a comfortable night. The final legal business went well and after a long train journey I am here till the new place is ready. We went to the local farmers market today and bought a lot of meats, fruit, pies, etc and had a cooked breakfast/lunch freshly made and very reasonably priced. It was very slippery underfoot but we got there somehow and are now in for the night. All take care and all are in my prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So good that is behind you now and you are settled in somewhere until you settle into your new home. Wishing you many days of peace, quite and lots of rest.



martina said:


> Hello all. Well the house has sold and I am now up in Lancashire with my sister. It was a very hectic few days, we were let down by the charity that was collecting the furniture that I didn't want to take so it had to Go to the tip. The council promised cones for saving parking space and they failed to show. However the House clearance man turned up and the removers were prompt efficient happy and hard working. Then my son and I did the last cleaning and I had a lovely meal at my friend's home and a comfortable night. The final legal business went well and after a long train journey I am here till the new place is ready. We went to the local farmers market today and bought a lot of meats, fruit, pies, etc and had a cooked breakfast/lunch freshly made and very reasonably priced. It was very slippery underfoot but we got there somehow and are now in for the night. All take care and all are in my prayers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Hello all. Well the house has sold and I am now up in Lancashire with my sister. It was a very hectic few days, we were let down by the charity that was collecting the furniture that I didn't want to take so it had to Go to the tip. The council promised cones for saving parking space and they failed to show. However the House clearance man turned up and the removers were prompt efficient happy and hard working. Then my son and I did the last cleaning and I had a lovely meal at my friend's home and a comfortable night. The final legal business went well and after a long train journey I am here till the new place is ready. We went to the local farmers market today and bought a lot of meats, fruit, pies, etc and had a cooked breakfast/lunch freshly made and very reasonably priced. It was very slippery underfoot but we got there somehow and are now in for the night. All take care and all are in my prayers.


Glad that it has sold- and now for the next step.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> some more pictures from my sister.
> The little boy in the picture with Santa is her son taken in 1986 when he was 6 yrs old. Can't believe he's that old!
> This is the "real" Santa Claus that used to be at a large department store in Richmond, VA. Sadly, like so many older stores, it's been gone for years.
> Junek


Aaaw, love the Santa photos..... Dont they allow that any more? Is that what you mean by sadly.......


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> June, That is a lovely picture of you and your daughters. Wonderful smiles.
> 
> I am feeling slightly guilty but also somewhat satisfied. I was in the midst of doing some cleaning when the phone rang, with the same sales call we receive almost daily (sometimes twice a day). The caller claims to be an engineer with Windows and tries to tell you something is wrong with your computer and I assume will then try to sell you something to fix it. I think they prey on older people. DH has told them several times that we are on the Do Not Call List for telemarketers (a lot of good that list does us), but that does absolutely nothing to stop the calls. The calls come so frequently, and at such inopportune times that it is very frustrating. So today, the caller (sounds like they are calling from another country) identified himself as Jack Robinson, and I asked him if he was the Jack who jumped over the candlestick and recited the rhyme to him. (Jack be nimble, Jack be quick) This threw him off a bit and he said, quite haughtily, that his NAME was Jack Robinson. I let him talk on for awhile and then said, But did you ever jump over a candlestick? He hung up on me. It was probably petty of me, but I have to say it felt good to waste some of their time.


Good for you, but sadly nothing stops them... ask me how I know! I just shout... you are a scammer and slam the phone, but no they call again another time..


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> June you all look very happy to be together and you have a beautiful smile which your daughters mirror.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think we've been getting the same calls....I have an air horn that I'm not above using if they keep being persistent...I just mark down the phone number and then answer the phone calls from that number with the air horn....they quickly stop.


I like your style ! :thumbup:


----------

